# 3k Orca Hood Grow ft.AOS,P.BERRY,DR.WHO, QUERKLE,A.ORANGE,Q. KUSH,DR.GRAPE,GRAPE APE.



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 1, 2013)

Stay tuned... cant upload pics on my mobile.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 1, 2013)

100% germination. More pics coming soon. Babys are under a 224 watt ho flouresent for now. Stay tuned. Medium is pro mix hp w\ mykos.


----------



## subcool (May 1, 2013)

This is what passion is about this Weed Nerd drove close to 5000 miles and got into the med area and walked right up to me.
As Larry would say Get er Done!

It is an honor to follow your journey bro!

Sub


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2013)

subcool said:


> This is what passion is about this Weed Nerd drove close to 5000 miles and got into the med area and walked right up to me.
> As Larry would say Get er Done!
> 
> It is an honor to follow your journey bro!
> ...


um..hmm..did he make a wrong turn? The US is only 3000 mi coast to coast.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 1, 2013)

Sub. Thanks for following...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 1, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> um..hmm..did he make a wrong turn? The US is only 3000 mi coast to coast.



No need to be specific. Thanks for that bit of
knowledge...


----------



## schuylaar (May 1, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> No need to be specific. Thanks for that bit of
> knowledge...


I was gonna respond to your sad face response to me guess you edited..nice to get some cred from the big guy however, don't take yourself so seriously dude..last time I checked, Sub was a flesh and blood man.

Whoa! I've just had an epiphany..think this is how they started the Bible?

PS Lower your light IMO your seedlings are stretching


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 1, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> I was gonna respond to your sad face response to me guess you edited..nice to get some cred from the big guy however, don't take yourself so seriously dude..last time I checked, Sub was a flesh and blood man.
> 
> Whoa! I've just had an epiphany..think this is how they started the Bible?
> 
> PS Lower your light IMO your seedlings are stretching


Wow.. Its really not that serious. Have a blessed day. Smoke one..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 4, 2013)

A little multistrain action..


----------



## mr420cabro (May 4, 2013)

wow dude looks awesome


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 4, 2013)

Currently running;

Bubble gum kush
Lady purple
Grape ape
Og kush
Nyc diesel
Kushadelic
Sour candy
Blue chesse
Exodus chesse
Fruity chronic juice

...

My crosses;

Sour Ak47 x Lady purple.
White widow x Lady purple.
Kushadelic x Lady purple.

Thats for another thread though  ..

Anyways.. cant wait till my other medication catches up


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 12, 2013)

Quick update; 
Querkle, Plushberry,Ace of Spades,








After long thought, I decided to put
All of the remaining TGA gear that i aquired on my travels in da ground..

Dr. Who x3
Quantum kush x3
Chernobly x3








And the Agent Orange..







100% germ rate...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 22, 2013)

Quickie.. Things moving along.. a little yellowing due to strickly R.O water.. just laced the top of the soil with a pinch of domolite lime and earthworm castings for next watering..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 22, 2013)

And now the rest of the troops..
Quantum kush
Agent orange
Dr.who
Chernobly..

These started a week after the rest..

























Thats all for now stay tuned.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 27, 2013)

Here we are 4 days after..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Everybody is in there new homes for the next month.







To the left we have the 
Ace of Spades and Querkle.







To the right we have the
Agent Orange
Chernobly
Plushberry
Dr.Who
Quantum kush







Switched out the 220 HO fluoro
To the 440w HO fluoro.

I cant wait to put these under a 1000w MH...

Ohh yeah topped all the plushberry, querkle, AOS.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2013)

Update. Day 20 something..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 22, 2013)

So everyone is out to the main veg room. Under 1k. MH Plantmax.

Here is a picture..


----------



## danky supreme (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice, keep it up with all those pics


----------



## murdergrow (Jun 25, 2013)

Im about to pop some Ace of Spades and Timewreck as soon as my C99 and Lemon Kush finish. Definitely subscribing to see how your ladies turn out. Looks great so far!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks gents.. will keep up with da updates....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 26, 2013)

One Quantum Kush. Male ;(.. 

Great vigor. Great form.. Wish i could keep him.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 29, 2013)

So found 2 Agent orange males.;(.

1 Plushberry male.;(

1 Chernobly Male ;(

The Dr.Whos are taking a while to sex as well as
Querkle. Everything else is showing signs.. 

Any ways 5 males out of 24 seeds is a pretty good percentage. 

Will update on which ones are ladies. as soon as all show sex...

Stay Tuned....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 3, 2013)

So killed some plants tonight.

This is what im left with.

Unknown Sex;

Shown in order. Keeping my fingerz crossed on these..







Querkle x1
Dr.Who x2
Agent Orange x1
Quantum Kush x1

Some top action







Females; Shown in order







Dr.Who x1
Quantum Kush x1
Chernobly x2
Querkle x1
Plusberry x2
Ace of Spades x3

The rest were males.. and got the axe ;(

So far im very impressed with the strenght and vigor that these plants have. 

TGA FTMFW..

Transplanted everything to 7 gallon pots. 1 more month of veg ands its 12 / 12 for these bitches..

Cant wait to see what phenos i end up with...

look at the size of thid Chernobly Fan leave..







If anyone spots any certain phenos feel free to chime in..


----------



## geekmike (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks like we have similar things going, i'm about to flip some Querkle, Dr. Who and Jack Skellington.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 4, 2013)

geekmike said:


> Looks like we have similar things going, i'm about to flip some Querkle, Dr. Who and Jack Skellington.


Good stuff. Querkle and Dr. Who like to take there time.. Hoping to get at least 2 Females out of 4 popped.

Dr.Who i got 1 out of 3 Females and 1possible.

Im fucking ready dude..

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2013)

Update; 

All the unknown sex plants showed there vaginas today..

Dr.Who x 2 but one was a runt so got the axe.












Quantum Kush x 1

Oops i forgot to shoot her.

Querkle x 1












Agent Orange x 1







So in total i planted 21 seeds.
out of which i got 15 vigourous females. Thats a 71% female ratio. TGA Genetics are serious. Who needs Fem seeds when u have TGA..

Here are some AOS Pics











..

My new TGA garden.


----------



## doubletake (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice man so do you plan on taking som clones and flipping to flower soon?
its ganna be a jungle in there!! Ha


----------



## shift00420 (Jul 7, 2013)

I like the way this looks. Should be sweet grow im subed.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 8, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Nice man so do you plan on taking som clones and flipping to flower soon?
> its ganna be a jungle in there!! Ha


Will be taking clones in a month. Then after root , I will be putting these ladies under 12/12. Your right its gonna be a jungle in there


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 8, 2013)

shift00420 said:


> I like the way this looks. Should be sweet grow im subed.


Thanks for subbing. U wont b disapointed


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 9, 2013)

Everything in the garden is finally in there new homes.7 gal. pots. All the ladys have been Topped, Crimped, and given the Subcool Shake.







Here is an individual introduction of my ladies

Plusberry #1













Plusberry #2













Ace of Spades #1














Ace of Spades #2







Ace of Spades #3














Querkle #1













Querkle # 2



















Dr.Who#1 ( Runt ). 
I couldnt kill her.



















Dr.Who #2







http://s1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag143/dlopez1420/?action=view&current=CAM00844_zpsd2cc41f9.jpg

Dr.Who #3













Agent Orange#3













Chernobly#2



















Chernobly#3



















Quantum Kush #1













Quantum Kush #2


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 10, 2013)

Looking great my brother, I grew out aos hydro, had monster plants that where so pretty, im subbed


----------



## raiderman (Jul 10, 2013)

ns setup,impressive,beatuful plants to boot..i done out his querkle and had the best grape bubblegum dank and taste,,want to do some plushberry and deep purple as well.subbed till the cows come home.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 12, 2013)

Lookin really healthy and happy... just found this thread and subbin up to see how it comes out -- we're growing some of the same things and gonna be growing more of the same soon


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 13, 2013)

My TGA Garden







Look at the vigor..

Dr.Who































Quantum Kush













Agent Orange







Chernobly













Querkle

























Plusberry



















Ace of Spades


----------



## Highocaine (Jul 14, 2013)

Love it, TGA genetics look mighty fine.. Would love your space. Crazy that 1 light covers it all - ever consider 2x 600W? They're the most efficient, supposedly.

Subbed and excited.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 14, 2013)

Highocaine said:


> Love it, TGA genetics look mighty fine.. Would love your space. Crazy that 1 light covers it all - ever consider 2x 600W? They're the most efficient, supposedly.
> 
> Subbed and excited.


 Half of my garden is Tga shown above. under 1k

and the other half consists of these strains. under 1k

Lady purple
Grape Ape
Og kush
Kushadelic
Blue chesse
Exodus chesse
Fruity chronic juice

Ohhh yeah i run Quantum Digital Dimmable ballast with 2 Plantmax MH Blue Spec.1000w bulbs

I run 2 6 inch cool tubes. Cooled via a 6 inch 400cfm hydrofarm fan. Ive been profecfing my room for nearly four years now..

I think im finally dialing it in..


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 14, 2013)

where'd you get the grape ape and exodus?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 14, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> where'd you get the grape ape and exodus?


Both of those where hand me downs.. been with my fam for over 10 years now..Clone only in da dirty. dirty..


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 14, 2013)

Lucky if you got some real deal of those  Esp the grape ape... grape ape hash will put you down! lotsa good cheese crosses and backcrosses around, but not too many for the grape ape, though i saw barneys farm just came out with grape ape in seed form (femmed of course  )


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 14, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Lucky if you got some real deal of those  Esp the grape ape... grape ape hash will put you down! lotsa good cheese crosses and backcrosses around, but not too many for the grape ape, though i saw barneys farm just came out with grape ape in seed form (femmed of course  )


Here is the Grape Ape..





































In the pics of the nugs the grape ape is on the right
and On the left is my creation Kushadelic x Lady Purple. I call her Lady Delic... She oozes resin..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hoping i get some dank like this or better from TGA...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you'll find it... all my tga phenos are as dank as your grape ape bud shots (at least by look/resin)... that cross on the left is mighty resiny you'll definitely find some tga to match it but not every one. Love those grape ape shots it's a pretty plant! I've never had the grape ape flowers just hash but it was my favorite of the several different hash strains i picked up while in CA. I've got my eye on maybe running some of those barney's farm beans even though they're fems 

i'd be real curious to see how you thought a well selected querkle or deep purple compared to your grape ape cut. I've thought about picking some of those up at times since they're tga's most grape apey like strain... have heard mixed reviews makes me think some good selection would be involved in getting something similar to grape ape


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 15, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I think you'll find it... all my tga phenos are as dank as your grape ape bud shots (at least by look/resin)... that cross on the left is mighty resiny you'll definitely find some tga to match it but not every one. Love those grape ape shots it's a pretty plant! I've never had the grape ape flowers just hash but it was my favorite of the several different hash strains i picked up while in CA. I've got my eye on maybe running some of those barney's farm beans even though they're fems
> selection would be involved in getting something similar to grape ape


The hash on this Grape is Amazing.. I hitter quiter fo sho. She flowers mighty quick. I take her to 59 days. She is a pretty plant but she lacks in yield. Unlike her sister pheno GDP which yields way more, but lacks in taste and crystal production. I love my grape ape. I woul like to see what comes out of those Grape Ape seeds from Barneys. Im running there blue cheese. And wow..







Here she is after chop under a micro.


Mee too. Im excited...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2013)

ns,purple hairs to it looks like some,,yea grape ape def a keeper strain.will look into those.yea my gdp yielded very well, everything smelled and tasted grape.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 15, 2013)

where'd you get your gdp beans raiderman?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 15, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ns,purple hairs to it looks like some,,yea grape ape def a keeper strain.will look into those.yea my gdp yielded very well, everything smelled and tasted grape.


What are u pulling on the GDP? per plant? Im getting like 3 per. u still run her?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2013)

I got those from Grandaddy purp seeds...I ran them 2 times got around 80 grams per plant 3 gal. cont...I have a order coming in from Canada and sending me some bc granddaddy seeds .thier unreleased and gonna do test grow to see wats there with my 30 blueberry beans.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey dlopez have you finished out your ace of spades yet? curious how you think it compares to your gdp. i think the bcs ace is even prettier than the GDPs I've seen... real nice bag appeal... not sure how the smoke compares I know the flavors as good but never smoked gdp so don't know on the most important part


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I got those from Grandaddy purp seeds...I ran them 2 times got around 80 grams per plant 3 gal. cont...I have a order coming in from Canada and sending me some bc granddaddy seeds .thier unreleased and gonna do test grow to see wats there with my 30 blueberry beans.


You got any flicks?? I pull like 60 in a 7gal. Good lu k with the BC Granddaddy..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Hey dlopez have you finished out your ace of spades yet? curious how you think it compares to your gdp. i think the bcs ace is even prettier than the GDPs I've seen... real nice bag appeal... not sure how the smoke compares I know the flavors as good but never smoked gdp so don't know on the most important part


Im still vegging all my TGA Gear. at least another month. Im trying to get some monsters.
I hope im blessed with th BCS Pheno. How long do u veg? whats ur pull o. th AOS? What does she tasye like?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

yea heres one


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2013)

Shes purttyyyyyy... Was that using super soil?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

thanx,yea its also a pheno search as well,not all looked like this one,like a 5/2 ratio overall,,,it was happy frog and 20% perlite mix...since I switched over to 3 gal airation fabric pots ive pulled as much near quarter pound on some plants.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 16, 2013)

Old BCS pics below... taste is like sweet berries like strawberry very smooth and mild. Smell like strawberry soda (my old cut was named Big Red because it smelled like the soda to me)

Yield was shit they weren't in super soil and it was the grow from hell. Everything I grew that one had shit for yields. They were only vegged around 5 weeks I think so not a long veg and then a shitty flower to boot I was fighting rapid yellowing on half of'em the whole time. 

Two things to watch for with BCS and both boil down to pheno selection: power and nanners. Sub says the BCS mom itself is just not that great but I and the people I heard from when growing it thought that the tolerance buildup was pretty quick but I had four phenos I don't think anyone kept up with which was best... the guy who got the most of the BCS pheno (i sold most of it and didn't keep much needed the $$) had no complaints and is dieing to get more ace  The jack leaning phenos get you STUPID high fantastic body stone awesome for listening to music you can feel the vibrations... the jack phenos are resin bombs too... so i'm looking for the best of both worlds.. resin and high of the jack with the smell/flavor/bag appeal of the BCS mom. Nanners - I had 2 out of 4 I think get nanners -- I had a light leak due to bad timer it was coming on for a while during the night hours... the plants that threw nanners were the closest to the lights that came on... so I don't blame the strain at all, but other people have said it's nanner prone too so also need to make sure on first run seeds you are looking for nanners in late flower (mine showed up around end of week 7-week 8, plucked'em, no prob) and maybe stress'em a bit on the first run to see which ones will and which won't... keep the ones that won't  only tga strain i've ever grown that came up with nanners, but like I said there was a definite light leak. My aces in this flower look to be the best yielding plants of the bunch based on early bud size... also look like they'll be 8 week finishers.















































One of the less BCS dom phenos:










I gave someone this one and he grew it outdoors it was probably the most potent smoke and looked the most jack dom

Can you see why I love ace of spades? All my aces now are resining up big time just like above... out resining the timewreck cuttings on second run... out resining my year and half old apollo cut... mmm what more can I say about how much I love the ace?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

sweet,,looks like some double purple doja I done few yrs ago.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2013)

Reef all i got 2 say is wow. I can smell the big red from here. I cant wait to see what i end up with. what week did
coloration start on the BCS pheno? In veg is there anyway to desifer the phenotypes ? i.e
leaf structure? by the way tha.ks for sharing all thatinfo and sick ass pictures.. i cant wait to see 
what u get from ur latest. im subbed thanks again.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 16, 2013)

The BCS phenos are shorter with fatter leaves and a more typical indica growth/bud structure. The jack phenos stretch more and have more typical hybrid leaves. The color usually shows around week 4-5... finishing up week 4 tonight so hoping for some purple soon  we'll see I had much bigger temp drops in the old grow room at night so not sure if that'll affect how much purpling there is or if it's all genetic. Once I find the pheno I want I'm gonna clone the SHIT outta that muthafucka


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2013)

There all looking like BCS phenos. The leaves are freaking huge. 














The Three in the right are all AOS.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

ns green garden.looks bomb.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks raider.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 16, 2013)

Think I found my first purp pheno today... hard to tell feel free to check my thread and let me know  it's one of the taller more jack phenos so may be the combination i'm looking for... big ass purple colas with the jack power? let's hope  they're starting to get a sweet smell now instead of skunky... not yet all the way complete yet it's in transition


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 17, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Think I found my first purp pheno today... hard to tell feel free to check my thread and let me know  it's one of the taller more jack phenos so may be the combination i'm looking for... big ass purple colas with the jack power? let's hope  they're starting to get a sweet smell now instead of skunky... not yet all the way complete yet it's in transition


There purping alright. How many seeds did u pop to fi.d this pheno?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 17, 2013)

10 pack, got 6 females... pretty sure there'll be some more purps coming that one's got the biggest/easiest to see buds i almost didn't catch it.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dr. Who


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 17, 2013)

I know its off topic but you can only see so many veg shots
.Soooo...

This is my personal cross. 

Bag seed ( Blueberry ). x Lady Purple.
I call her Blue Lady. 

Great Smoke. 













Nothing crazy.. But she smokes..


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 17, 2013)

That's all that counts  Someday i'm gonna have to do my own cross. Maybe I'll find the perfect BCS pheno dad  The males seem to often show purple in the stems even before the females I find  I usually get some nice purple boys.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice! Yours are way ahead of mine... mine just broke soil yesterday... and it looks like I got one non-germer  broke my streak i've been 100% on tga for prob the last year


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Nice! Yours are way ahead of mine... mine just broke soil yesterday... and it looks like I got one non-germer  broke my streak i've been 100% on tga for prob the last year


Dont kill the non popper. It will germ. put that bitch in soil. I had two of the whos take longer than the rest. but they popped. 
I dont soak. StrIght into promix. water with r.o water and thats all folks.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah it has been in dirt I only put'em in water for 12-24 hours then into dirt usually see sprouts in 2-3 days after. If I don't i'll poke around to find the seed and the taproot sometimes they get buried too deep or sprout the wrong direction this time i couldn't find the seed or any root... it's time to water the seedlings again today so i'll probably just water it some later and see what happens... but i realized i need to pop a lot more beans so i'm thinking about popping the rest of both packs of my dr who and mickey kush later today, along with some others...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> That's all that counts  Someday i'm gonna have to do my own cross. Maybe I'll find the perfect BCS pheno dad  The males seem to often show purple in the stems even before the females I find  I usually get some nice purple boys.


Do it Do it Do it.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Here a quickie.

Before Defoliation, Topping, Crimping and Trim.







After..














Michigan this one is for u.

Agent Orange.













Enjoy..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Some Dr.Who leaves. 

This strain likes to grow..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 25, 2013)

So after the defoliation, crimping, and trimming these bitches have really exploded

This weekend will be topping and crimping one last time..


Im taking clones next weekend and as soon as roots show on clones its flower time baby. I cant fucking wait... Aghhhhhhhh..

My room is looking like a jungle....













Dr. Who





































Roots Roots and more Roots..







Quantum Kush



























Agent Orange

























AOS

Im hoping one of these is the BCS pheno






































Querkle


























Plusberry















Chernobly




































Some crimping..







And here is the rest of my room. Non TGA.







This is gonna be a good crop.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Everybody is dubbed.. as well as topped, crimped, and trimmed.
I usally use my home made bubble clone. Decided to try something different.

I used Promix hp w/ mycos

Amended with a bit of castings, Azos, and 
Granular mycos.. lets see what happens..

Clonex for dip..





















I went for it.. fingrrz crossed.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2013)

plants lookin great and healthy,,have you started 12/12 yet?gonna be some real trees.keep it up.rdr.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2013)

raiderman said:


> plants lookin great and healthy,,have you started 12/12 yet?gonna be some real trees.keep it up.rdr.


Raider... thanks man. I plan on going 12/12 as soon as i see roots.got to make sure i get 100 % success rate on theclones. This the first time i clone like this. I seen masons flick and had to try his method. Yeahhh therr gonna be some monsters in the next couple of weeks. Should yield pretty decent. Thanks for chiming in....Always appreciated..


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2013)

ive taken clones that were 2 weex in but success rate suffers,90% success rate overall.


----------



## F.White (Jul 27, 2013)

I consider myself a newbie compared to you and the other pros watching your run. Boy do you guys provide the inspiration a guy needs to master his craft. Those are some nice ladies out there. Looking forward to the flip.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 27, 2013)

Lookin good I use the promix myco formula for my seedlings and cuttings too, with added castings, coco & perlite.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 28, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Lookin good I use the promix myco formula for my seedlings and cuttings too, with added castings, coco & perlite.


Great minds think alike...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 28, 2013)

F.White said:


> I consider myself a newbie compared to you and the other pros watching your run. Boy do you guys provide the inspiration a guy needs to master his craft. Those are some nice ladies out there. Looking forward to the flip.


Thanks man.. im far from a pro. But thanks. In this industry there is always something new to learn.u should check out subcool420 on youtube. I learned just about everything i know from that man. I will forever be in debt to him...Weednerd 4 life


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah but more like it's the best choice the hydro store had  Someone needs to put a true seedling/cutting formula out kinda like the tga base/super soil but designed specifically for maximizing growth in fresh cuttings/seedlings. I'd like something more like Roots but more EWC based so it wouldn't burn'em.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Thanks man.. im far from a pro. But thanks. In this industry there is always something new to learn.u should check out subcool420 on youtube. I learned just about everything i know from that man. I will forever be in debt to him...Weednerd 4 life


kinda like myself,in 2000 I read ed rosenthals "indoor high yield book" twice and eds book on "the closet grow" before I purchased any equipment.alot of more learning as I cruise down that rd.rdr.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah I'm not sure there's much raider is gonna learn from sub  I don't learn all that much either but every once in a while you get some gems


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 28, 2013)

Look like some lovely strains, beautiful leaves. I would love to give some of subcool's strains a try, too bad he doesn't care enough about small time closet gardeners to "sell out" and fem some of his strains. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure people were closet growing long before fems came around  I started as a closet grower when there were no fems as a matter of fact


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Reef i was talking to new guy.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 28, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Yeah I'm not sure there's much raider is gonna learn from sub  I don't learn all that much either but every once in a while you get some gems


I learn something new everyday..everyone is different.


----------



## F.White (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks D for the putting me on to Weed Nerds. I'm just wondering how I'm going to find time to watch the other 150 episodes lol. Rdr. I've read and almost every major publication you can think of and you're right until you start cruising down that road do you realize the difference between book knowledge and knowledge from trial and error.


----------



## Highocaine (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm only on episode 4. Then again, if I can watch all the Sonic 06 episodes by Game Grumps, I can watch this.. Hell, it's easy to "watch" in another tab 'cause all he does is play music, talk, and toke, haha.

Ever think of femming your own beans, D?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

F.White said:


> Thanks D for the putting me on to Weed Nerds. I'm just wondering how I'm going to find time to watch the other 150 episodes lol. Rdr. I've read and almost every major publication you can think of and you're right until you start cruising down that road do you realize the difference between book knowledge and knowledge from trial and error.


we live and learn my friend.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> I learn something new everyday..everyone is different.


I meant from the weed nerd vids


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 28, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I'm pretty sure people were closet growing long before fems came around  I started as a closet grower when there were no fems as a matter of fact


Yeah no doubt, but it's not "selling out" to fem some of your strains. Nearly every company does it, even mandala. It's called moving on with the times and catering for a specific market of people like me, who grow very small numbers of plants and would rather not be rolling the dice with males. There's a lot of people like me. Sure I could cram my closet with 6 plants and hope to get 2 fems, but it's still not guaranteed and I could even end up with 5 fems and not have space for all of them. Far more attractive to plant as many females as want to have in there. 

That's what it's all about, this idea that it's wrong to do it is a fallacy, for this reason. Those of us who want to create seeds and further the cannabis gene pool, are going to do it anyway and buy reg seeds, so yes offering regs is good, BUT those of us who grow small numbers for bud only and don't want seeds are going to kill the males ANYWAY, so offering fems seeds just saves people who weren't gonna create seeds a lot of hassle..

Up to him though, if he likes money he might consider femming a few strains, because he's famous enough and has some killers strains and he is missing out on a lot of custom.

wouldn't mind seeing a fem , jacks cleaner


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

find 1 female, clone as many 100% girls as you like  it's not saying it's wrong, it's just a difference of philosophy. but like you said, most companies are offering fems anyway... I don't get upset at the companies that offer fems only and no regs. the companies that offer fems only are screwing the customers over (cashing in) a lot more than sub not offering fems.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 28, 2013)

yeah you make good points. It's not really a right or wrong thing, it's a philosophy as you say. That being said, I still feel he could offer a few fems like mandala started to do, no selling out needed, but more profit from people like me who just wanna do it the noob way.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah well part of the problem is the legal status.. it's not like they have a big warehouse with thousands of plants they're working on... they're limited in how many can be grown at one time and the more you grow the more likely you are to have legal problems... i doubt it's feasible to really offer both kinds of seeds unless you are not limited on your plant count. I don't think sub wants to do fems anyway, just not his thing, but he's always talking about how he barely has time to do things the way he is doing them now... it would be a pretty major undertaking to start producing feminized seeds as well... and don't even ask frenchie what he thinks of feminized seeds i'm not really an expert on the subject in any way but ask him why feminized seeds are bad for the cannabis gene pool and he can give you the explanation  He was just railing on the guys at greenhouse in the weed nerd thread earlier today about spreading feminized seed genes into landrace strain areas on their strain hunters trips. I've grown a couple of feminized plants myself but I'd just rather do it the old school way


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 28, 2013)

Fair enough. Shame though. I would like that explanation if your reading dude, if you don't mind. Hell, I might just go for it some time and plant a few extras and weed the males out. I seen some of his vids on youtube and his strains look sick. Timewreck and jacks cleaner 2.. maybe even plant them together and leave a male and have "jacktime" lol, I guess the bonus of doing that once is having free seeds for a long ass time. All things to consider for the future.


----------



## F.White (Jul 28, 2013)

D, I was curious how if you've been defoliating for awhile. I seen a thread about the subject and it seemed to get off subject and turn into a shouting match by an unnamed party. The point is I was curious about the benefits and the disadvantages. How much time after defoliation should you allow for recovery before the flip etc. For that matter how much do you take off? Your girls seemed to respond fast and hard but is this typical?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

F.White said:


> Thanks D for the putting me on to Weed Nerds. I'm just wondering how I'm going to find time to watch the other 150 episodes lol. Rdr. I've read and almost every major publication you can think of and you're right until you start cruising down that road do you realize the difference between book knowledge and knowledge from trial and error.


No prob buddy. Ive been watching thd weed nerd for like 2 years now.i even went to the cannabis cup in denver to personally thank him for all the free knowledge he puts on the nerd. And ur right trial and error. Hopefully more trials than errors.Keep it green homie..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

Highocaine said:


> I'm only on episode 4. Then again, if I can watch all the Sonic 06 episodes by Game Grumps, I can watch this.. Hell, it's easy to "watch" in another tab 'cause all he does is play music, talk, and toke, haha.
> 
> Ever think of femming your own beans, D?


Trust me it worth watching.. i dont like fem beans. Ive grown out about 15 diff fem beans. And let me tell u 
That the vigor of a fem bean to a reg seed is mos def noticable. I dont mind picking out the male,plus this
Is the natural order the plant. Marijuana plants dont produce fems, why should i force something tha
Isnt what nature intented. Fem beans are not for me. And please for anyone reading this that doesnt agree. 
Remember opinions are like assholes e erybody has one....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> Yeah no doubt, but it's not "selling out" to fem some of your strains. Nearly every company does it, even mandala. It's called moving on with the times and catering for a specific market of people like me, who grow very small numbers of plants and would rather not be rolling the dice with males. There's a lot of people like me. Sure I could cram my closet with 6 plants and hope to get 2 fems, but it's still not guaranteed and I could even end up with 5 fems and not have space for all of them. Far more attractive to plant as many females as want to have in there.
> 
> That's what it's all about, this idea that it's wrong to do it is a fallacy, for this reason. Those of us who want to create seeds and further the cannabis gene pool, are going to do it anyway and buy reg seeds, so yes offering regs is good, BUT those of us who grow small numbers for bud only and don't want seeds are going to kill the males ANYWAY, so offering fems seeds just saves people who weren't gonna create seeds a lot of hassle..
> 
> ...


Great points reef. Me personally. Ive bought single fem seeds before and gotten male plants.. talk aboit being pisted off.Not just that but to me in my expiernce i find that reg seeds have more vigor. Once again this is just my educated opinion.
And opinions are like assholes everybody has one. Reef your ladies are lookingmighty fine.. keep it up..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> find 1 female, clone as many 100% girls as you like  it's not saying it's wrong, it's just a difference of philosophy. but like you said, most companies are offering fems anyway... I don't get upset at the companies that offer fems only and no regs. the companies that offer fems only are screwing the customers over (cashing in) a lot more than sub not offering
> 
> TGA is more of a collective than a main stream company.but like u i dont get mad. I startedout with fem seeds. Now after all my expiernces. Ill stick to reg TGA beans.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> yeah you make good points. It's not really a right or wrong thing, it's a philosophy as you say. That being said, I still feel he could offer a few fems like mandala started to do, no selling out needed, but more profit from people like me who just wanna do it the noob way.


I dont think he will. But u never know...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Yeah well part of the problem is the legal status.. it's not like they have a big warehouse with thousands of plants they're working on... they're limited in how many can be grown at one time and the more you grow the more likely you are to have legal problems... i doubt it's feasible to really offer both kinds of seeds unless you are not limited on your plant count. I don't think sub wants to do fems anyway, just not his thing, but he's always talking about how he barely has time to do things the way he is doing them now... it would be a pretty major undertaking to start producing feminized seeds as well... and don't even ask frenchie what he thinks of feminized seeds i'm not really an expert on the subject in any way but ask him why feminized seeds are bad for the cannabis gene pool and he can give you the explanation  He was just railing on the guys at greenhouse in the weed nerd thread earlier today about spreading feminized seed genes into landrace strain areas on their strain hunters trips. I've grown a couple of feminized plants myself but I'd just rather do it the old school way


I couldnt have said it any better. Preach on brother reffer preach on....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

F.White said:


> D, I was curious how if you've been defoliating for awhile. I seen a thread about the subject and it seemed to get off subject and turn into a shouting match by an unnamed party. The point is I was curious about the benefits and the disadvantages. How much time after defoliation should you allow for recovery before the flip etc. For that matter how much do you take off? Your girls seemed to respond fast and hard but is this typical?


Ummmm another touchy subject. I defoliate about every 2 weeks in veg. And i only take off or bend fan leaves that are in the wayof growfh that is needing light to become a top. I try not to defoliat flowering unless there are someleaves blocking some nuggage.its important to rememberthat fan leaves are like solar panels to the plant the absorb light and turn it into energy to perform photosynthesis. Only take off or crimp and bend fan leavesthat are blocking nodes that u want to become tops. Thats my 2 cents on defoliation.its worked great for me as u an see...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 29, 2013)

I've actually grown a couple of decent fems... i think the vigor depends on the genetics... a lot of breeders the genetics aren't as vigorous as TGA even for the regs. I don't believe fems guarantee you a female, just supposed to be over 90% chance. 

I got lucky and started watching right after the nerd got started so never had to catch up on much  i'd imagine starting now would be pretty staggering! like i said i don't usually learn a lot from them these days as a lot of the info has been covered previously and what not but I still enjoy watching them if only to see sub ranting and being a goof. i've gotten into watching/subscribing to different youtube cannabis vids/channels lately and the weed nerd is still for my money the most enjoyable. Some people are turned off by sub's style and I can see that but that's not my problem


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey reef do u crimp, top, or defoliate?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 29, 2013)

I lollipop and take the bottom 1/2 - 2/3 of leaves and budsites off so I try not to take any off the top unless I absolutely have to. I usually just try and push or twist a leaf out of the way up top if needed or tie a branch to move it around if it needs more light. I top a lot in veg and I don't really supercrop but I bend the tips to help shape them I don't get too aggressive though because I've had too many snap. I try to tie the branches down under stress which creates a pretty similar effect to super cropping anyway makes the whole branch below the tie down thick.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

You should try crimping in veg. They fucking love it.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

sounds like good advice may give that a whirl,thanx.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Qui k update. 

Everyone is lookin lovely

Flipping them next week fo sure..



















Its a fuking jungle in there.. lolz..


----------



## KLITE (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice journal! It seems like you are going to have a problem whenever it comes to watering that bushiness my friend. I really would get rid of the bottom branches and lower budding sites when you flip them to 12/12 to improve air flow from the bottom to the top of the plants. Best of luck and pacience! I will be watching to see what phenos you get on ace of spades and chernobyl  You are bound to get some amazing smoke off querkle for sure!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 2, 2013)

You gonna have some beasts


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 3, 2013)

Quick update

decided to go one more week in veg

Did one final trim to get rid of all the bullshit . Crimped everybody one more time.. Gave them all a good shake..

Re arranged everyone to there final places. 

I know im over crowding them. 
This is just testing.. pheno hunting..

Took clones off everybody in the room. In homemade bubble cloner. Ohh yeah about half of the clones i expieremented with died. I ll stick to what i know works for me. 

Anyways some flicks.







;(













Quantum kush.













Agent Orange













Plusberrys

























Ace of Spades





































Chernoblys

























Dr.Whos














The runt.













....

























7 days till flip.

Fucckkkk. Just looking over this and i forgot to flick the Querkles.. Next post will be in a couple days stay tuned.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

looks great, their getting on up there,gd job.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 4, 2013)

Looking good... what size pots are they and how tall are those girls?


----------



## F.White (Aug 4, 2013)

They definitely had a nice start before the flip. How many weeks from seed has it been already... 14 or so? Or maybe I took one too many bong hits before counting lol.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 4, 2013)

F.White said:


> They definitely had a nice start before the flip. How many weeks from seed has it been already... 14 or so? Or maybe I took one too many bong hits before counting lol.


Yeah they def got a good start. When i flip its gonns be 15weeks. Ive never vegged this long. Im trying to see
How it really affects yield. Also i really only vegged under the gees for 9 weeks therest was under a t5floro.
Too many dabs out of my modified e-cig pinof my multistrain bho.....lolz. you got anything vegging or flowering at the moment.. i like to see diff jpurnals..


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't think it's so much a matter of time but maturity, and it does make a difference. Some plants will be mature enough to put out big buds at 4-6 weeks, others may need 8+. A lot of it is stem size and strength as much as anything go to flower too soon while they're weak and get weak yields... although for the sog style growing, all you really care about is how thick that main cola stem is


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 4, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I don't think it's so much a matter of time but maturity, and it does make a difference. Some plants will be mature enough to put out big buds at 4-6 weeks, others may need 8+. A lot of it is stem size and strength as much as anything go to flower too soon while they're weak and get weak yields... although for the sog style growing, all you really care about is how thick that main cola stem is


Reef the lenght of time = to how mature something is.My last batch i vegged for 12 weeks ( my reg is 8 )and i did notice that my 8 week strains finished in 7. Thanks for conferming. The stems on my bitches are rough due to all the constant crimping i do i veg.I dont really do a sog style growi just hate triming all that small popcorn bullshit. So farin vigor and struture in vegthese genetics look and grow great.lets see what they do in flower. Which from what i e seen just in reefers grow i shouldnt be disappointed.... thanks to all for chiming in...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 4, 2013)

They are hungry bitches in flower. Be ready.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 4, 2013)

^^^ there already drinking half a gallon everyother day. Bigger roots = Bigger yields.. YeHhhhhhhb


----------



## F.White (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking to set-up again in a few weeks. Dirt's a new game for me. It seems easy enough but I'm sure I'll have a learning curve. People always say hydro is hard but I find it easy and convenient. Top off your res. daily and adjust the ph every once and a while. Although everyone in dirt raves about the flavor difference so I won't knock it til I try it.


----------



## F.White (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Reef as far as maturity goes does that mean a mother today won't yield what she would in a year or are you saying a new mother with little veg time won't produce like a year old mother?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 6, 2013)

Neither I was saying maturity on one plant may be different from another it's more about the plant's overall development than a specific date... one plant may be good in 5, another 6, another 8. Also will depend on your light cycles the more dark hours your plants get the faster they are going to mature sexually. I end up going by date a lot out of necessity but things like branch/stalk size and development are a lot more important. Hoping to someday have a veg garden that allows me to not rush plants through veg to get them into flower but to only put them in when they're truly ready.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 7, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Neither I was saying maturity on one plant may be different from another it's more about the plant's overall development than a specific date... one plant may be good in 5, another 6, another 8. Also will depend on your light cycles the more dark hours your plants get the faster they are going to mature sexually. I end up going by date a lot out of necessity but things like branch/stalk size and development are a lot more important. Hoping to someday have a veg garden that allows me to not rush plants through veg to get them into flower but to only put them in when they're truly ready.


I couldnt have said it better. Well put.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 7, 2013)

Been sampling black cherry soda pheno ace the last couple of days (fresh dried sucker branch buds that got trimmed)... mmmmm! i got blown out on just half a bowl earlier... and sat here for like a few minutes just going mmmmm.... mmmm.... mmmmMMmmmm.... mmmmmm. can't wait to see what the fully mature big buds are like  this one looks like a lot of the GDP buds i've seen... there's a deep SOLID dark purple pheno in there somewhere tho hopefully i'll get one in the next 10 i didn't get it this time.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 7, 2013)

Im jelly.. ill be in ur shoes soon.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd really flip like right away there going to double in the stretch your not scared of running out of room?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 8, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Im jelly.. ill be in ur shoes soon.


That's actually what the ace kinda feels like on the good phenos... like your insides are jelly  one of the reasons its my faves i haven't had any other tga strains that do it's got one of the best body buzzes of the ones i've had... but it's not lacking in the headiness either


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2013)

Quick update. There been less updates because i can only take so many veg shots before i go nuts..

Going to be flipping the lights in 3 days.

The canopy is really filling out.

The TGA side..







The whole garden.







Applied 2 inches of super soil to the top of each pot. applied a nice tea to water all the ladies for the transition. 

Here a shot of the under side..







I love my homemade bubble cloner.. 7 days and roots. 



















Ohhh yeahh. 

I had a 50% success rate with the other cloning method. Imma stick to what i know works for me..







I mean there alive butt there no comparison.. just my opinion.

Enjoy...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2013)

doubletake said:


> I'd really flip like right away there going to double in the stretch your not scared of running out of room?


Actually they dont double in size. I minimize strectch by supplementing no c02 the first 3 weeks and i flower with plantmax mh bulbs.
Doing thiese 2 simple thinks my bitches dint strech that much at all. Youll see... ohh yeah.. if your scared go to church... im just saying....


----------



## doubletake (Aug 13, 2013)

Why not use the stretch to your advantage instead of wasting all that time in veg
you wouldn't have to go nuts taking all those veg shots.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Why not use the stretch to your advantage instead of wasting all that time in veg
> you wouldn't have to go nuts taking all those veg shots.


What advantage of strectch, i know of none. Waste my time on alk of the veg time... Realllly. ??.
With only 2gees i veg longer to yield more. Its that simple. More Roots = More Yield. Thats elementary..
Thanks for ur 2 cents though... ohh and the veggi.g shots started to look the same so i stopped.ill be taking more shots in flowering....


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 13, 2013)

Not to mention all that veg time gives a seedling a chance to reach full sexual maturity, which means a more potent plant than one that is flowered out when it's not fully mature.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 14, 2013)

lookin good. how tall are those girls ,4 ft maybe?keep it up.


----------



## Gsdad2007 (Aug 14, 2013)

Your tga gear looks awsome ime on the east coast and just ordered a bunch of Tga's line up im def going to follow your sucess


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks n welcome.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 15, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lookin good. how tall are those girls ,4 ft maybe?keep it up.


5.25ft. There fucking huge


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well its offical. There flipped. Lets see what happens. 































All the new ladiez.. 

http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag143/dlopez1420/CAM00251_zps2b1e059e.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag143/dlopez1420/CAM00253_zps91278705.jpg













Enjoy..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

ns lab.....


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 17, 2013)

Lookin good! You got a jungle goin in there


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Gave the ladies water w/ silica blast and molasses today.. there loiking so nice. Excited....


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 20, 2013)

Exciting things coming from your room soon can't wait to start seeing flowers


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Day 5...

























And the nursey.. 







My garden is the happiest its ever been..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Some eye candy. Grape Ape w/ 2month cure. Smells so sweet. Head stash... lolz


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

looks sweet bro..never growed that strain,clone only i'm sure,if I can get a good gdp pheno and my doja strain maxe a badass gorilla grape..thats quite a jungle in there.have yu learned the belly crawl watering technique yet. i'm good at that one,lol..cant wait and to see the bud candy in that jungle.lookin tops bro,rdr.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 21, 2013)

raiderman said:


> looks sweet bro..never growed that strain,clone only i'm sure,if I can get a good gdp pheno and my doja strain maxe a badass gorilla grape..thats quite a jungle in there.have yu learned the belly crawl watering technique yet. i'm good at that one,lol..cant wait and to see the bud candy in that jungle.lookin tops bro,rdr.


Thanks man. The grape is nice. Its a real indica dom strain one bowl and its nite nite time. If u do make that cross ill be a tester fo shooo... i mean if ull have me..i hav masteted the belly crawl watering technique. I look like a cat going through a puddle... lolz. Thanks for syopping by..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

yure welcome sir,yea i'm crazy for the grape thing and love indicas , hashplants over most strains,but tga, dna and outlaws genetics only sativas I fool with because a lot of effort put into those genetics, I think dna is weakening somewat,i can produce a more stable fem bean than them,lol.rdr.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 21, 2013)

Mmmm grape ape you lucky bastard 

Looking real good in there... kind of looks like those plants are probably going to stretch up into your venting/the lights though... are you going to be able to raise those up more? there's already a little dark zone where the lights don't cover very well in there too that area's really gonna stretch


----------



## smokekingfourtwenty (Aug 21, 2013)

Very nice grow


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 22, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Mmmm grape ape you lucky bastard
> 
> Looking real good in there... kind of looks like those plants are probably going to stretch up into your venting/the lights though... are you going to be able to raise those up more? there's already a little dark zone where the lights don't cover very well in there too that area's really gonna stretch


Thanks reef... believe it or not i minimize strectch with no c02 injection the first 21 days of flowering, as well as flowering under a plantmax mh, and if the seeds want to strecth let um. My lights go up to the cieling 10 foot. I doubt highly that there gonna strecth 4 foot. Yeah the tallest bitch is at 6 foot. Quantum kush. The solution for that dark zone between the lights is a rotation of the plants every 3 days. I wish i could slap another gee in there but im trying to keep electric bill down. Ohh well i love moving my ladies around. Next run will be half the amount i have in there now.. remeber im hunting. 
Ohh yeah that grape is so good. Maybe one day ill see uall boys at a cup and we can blaze one on me... peace


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 22, 2013)

smokekingfourtwenty said:


> Very nice grow


Thanks man. And welcome ...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Plusberry..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

looks fine as wine my friend... 6ft. Jesus.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 23, 2013)

Ha that's funny a couple of runs ago i had a 4' tall very sativa cheese plant i called 4ft cheesus


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

lol........


----------



## doubletake (Aug 25, 2013)

Ya ur ganna need another 1000 in there 
6 foot plants shit my dude the bottom 2 feet don't even see light.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 25, 2013)

But does look real nice your gana have a shit load of buds in 6 weeks none the less ha.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 25, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Ya ur ganna need another 1000 in there
> 6 foot plants shit my dude the bottom 2 feet don't even see light.


Yep.. was contemplating with another tube in thst dead spot. Maybe a 400 hps.
My prob with three gs is the electric bill. Im cruising right where i need to be.. i can spare maybe 25 more dollars a month.
And ur right. The bottoms are all lollipooped out. I try to keep an e en canopy but its hard when ur running like 15 plus different strains.. Here is a pic of the underneath of my ladies.. enjoy and thanks for stopping by..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 25, 2013)

So i come in to the grow eArly in the afternoon. And what the fuck do i see

A FUCKING DR.WHO MALEEE. MOTHERFUCKER...

HE GOT A BAG OVER HIM AND GOT CHOPPED THE FUCK DOWN.

I dont think any sacs opened. But just in case got the bleach out
And everything got wipped down. Im keeping my eye on tese Dr.Whos.

I CANT BE HAVING THAT.. NO NO NO NO..



















you can see there where pistils. Everything else in the garden is tip top
No signs of stress at all. Fuckity fuck fuck..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 25, 2013)

After that scare i took everyone out the room and checked and double checked all
The tga gear. Everthing is female.. For sure ..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 25, 2013)

Look at these AOS.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 25, 2013)

My Grape Ape Cut. In veg she grows alot like the Ape.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 25, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha dr who male haha. yea ur good bro, fuck him good thing you caught him he looked pretty developed.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2013)

lol..........


----------



## papapayne (Aug 26, 2013)

Just read your grow, makes me miss when I had my house and several rooms to work with. Enjoy the space bro lol. Got some of my favorite strains growing. Grape Ape is definitely one of my all time favs. Subbed up for the ride, cant wait to see the ladies flowering. 

+rep


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 26, 2013)

There in the beging of there 2nd week...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 26, 2013)

Another AOS.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2013)

the stretch is usually first 4 weex of flower after that yure good,i'm sure yu already knew that, jus talkin.rdr.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice and green  Seems like you keep your grow rooms pretty clean.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 26, 2013)

Brought out my spare 400w cool tube. So its now a 2400w grow.. No more dark space..

Yeahhhh..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 26, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Nice and green  Seems like you keep your grow rooms pretty clean.


The only way to run an operation.. Bleach is my best friend..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

and pest control..could use some of that Dr. Who male pollen on my Blueberries and call it Whoberry,lol.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 27, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> The only way to run an operation.. Bleach is my best friend..


Yea I agree with ya there. I love seeing nice clean grows. I've been to some ops that really made me face palm.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2013)

Hell yea on the bleach that keeps it super clean in there, 
and I like the 400 watt hps bulb now you got a better spectrum in there and the added watts 
seems like its covering the canopy wayyyyyy better 



Helll yea man keep it up.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 27, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Hell yea on the bleach that keeps it super clean in there,
> and I like the 400 watt hps bulb now you got a better spectrum in there and the added watts
> seems like its covering the canopy wayyyyyy better
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Took ur advice.. that area was way under lite. I usally do 12 under each G. Got a bit carried away planting seeds. Ohh well. More buds for mee... yaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 29, 2013)

A quickie.. 

Things are moving right along.

Here is the garden at day 17 of flowering. 







They have stopped streching.

So i turned on the C02 and set it at low of 1400 and a high of 1500ppms. 

They should really start to blow up now..

Ill be taking everyone out of the room on the weekend to do my final trim and defoliation.

One more from a diff perspective... 







GANJA FARMER.. GANJA FARMER... GANJA FARMER..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 29, 2013)

Look at them Plusberrys soaking up the rays...


----------



## papapayne (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking very nice man, looks like your on track for a great harvest!

stay lit

-papa


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dr.Who 

Timewreck pheno..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 30, 2013)

My Grape Ape cut..


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm jealous  I miss flower already...  looking really good man they're gonna be super happy with the co2... i gotta get my tank geared up for next run


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

NS........


----------



## papapayne (Aug 31, 2013)

Man those are some massive leaves! Looking very good man! Cant wait to see the bud porn

-papa


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Reef i got a leaf buddd... but i forgot to flick it. Fuckkkk


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Update.

All the ladies are super happy.


Ace of Spades

Im keeping all phenos. 
2 of which are purpling already..

AOS #1
















































AOS#2


















AOS # 3












The vigor and sturdyness of this strain is wicked..


----------



## papapayne (Aug 31, 2013)

Where are you located? I would love to get a cutting of that


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

lookin sweet man yure a natural Rip Farmer.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Where are you located? I would love to get a cutting of that


Umm yeah.. im very far from Cali.. if i was in Cali for sure ..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lookin sweet man yure a natural Rip Farmer.


Thanks man. Ganja Farmer....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Plusberry..

Very sturdy and vigorous strain..

Def two diff phenos
I like #1 best

Plusberry #1

























Plusberry #2


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Chernobly

Another vigorous and explosive strain.

Chernobly # 2



















Chernobly #3


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

After seeing the Ace of Spades and the Plusberry. I think Dr. Who has a lot of catching up to do if it wants to stay in my garden..

Anyways here the are

Dr. Who# 1 ( Da Runt )..
Timewreck Pheno



















Dr.Who #2
Mad sceintist Pheno



















Might keep #2. Well see.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Agent Orange.

Deff keeping her around.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Querkles

I think.i have two
Space Queen phenos

Querkle#1












Querkle#2
























And thats all folks.. 

Stay tuned..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

And the garden after.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Perfection.. it took me while to dial this in. But i got it now..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

When i first started working in the room the C02 levels wete at 1600ppms

After 4 hours of being in there this is what they climbed to. We put out so much C02.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Quantum Kush

These bitches are so lenky.
I measured them from the top of the pot. There 6 1/2ft. Tall.
Holy fuck tard.

Depending on what they put out. Is if i keep them or not..

#1






#2






Almost forgot bout these hoes.. lolz....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

lol,,sweet man very very impressed my friend, have yu done querkle before? I tell you what best tasting smoke ever had that and kushberry,kushberry has a sour blueberry dank i'll never forget..yea wen i'm in full throttle like to have a lot of selections cuz I get by with a little help from my friends.Beatles.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

i'd rep this badass grow again but gotta spread some more around before givin it to DLOPEZ again,i guess i'm picky who I give it to,lol.


----------



## lospsi (Sep 1, 2013)

cannabis out of control ha +rep man


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Un TGA related. 

Here is my BlueCheese cut..

Smells like Blueberry pancakes drenced in maple syrup... yeahhh buddy.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

NS...if one is not catchin up can always set a prop underneath to level out yure canopy with another pot or something. I hope myy super soil is a good mix my friend made like yures.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 1, 2013)

That blueberry cheese sounds amazing! Then again, I love blueberry strains lol


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just counted .. Im running 16 strains at the moment..

Lady purple
Grape Ape
Og kush
Kushadelic
Blue chesse
Exodus chesse
Fruity chronic juice

Querkle
Plusberry
Ace of Spades
Chernobly
Agent Orange
Dr.Who
Quantum Kush

My crosses;

Sour Ak47 x Lady purple
(Sour Lady)

Kushadelic x Lady purple
( Lady Delic )

Think i got a bit carried away.. ohhh well..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 1, 2013)

papapayne said:


> That blueberry cheese sounds amazing! Then again, I love blueberry strains lol


One of my head stashes for sure... taste just like she smells too.. loveeee


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

love the strain selection ,enuff to open a dispencary with those alone..yea I love BB.. and that BB cheesecake is on top of list.gd job.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 1, 2013)

Thats quite a list! I to suffer from the "I want them all" complex lol.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 2, 2013)

Its probably in your thread, but I don't wanna go hunting...are your strains from seeds or from clones? Do you ever do your own breeding? 

And thank you for the friend request 

-papa


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 2, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Its probably in your thread, but I don't wanna go hunting...are your strains from seeds or from clones? Do you ever do your own breeding?
> 
> And thank you for the friend request
> 
> -papa


Lady purple- fem seed
Grape Ape- clone
Og kush- clone
Kushadelic- reg seed. This is the strain i started with
Blue chesse- clone
Exodus chesse- clone
Fruity chronic juice-seed fem


All seed.

Querkle
Plusberry
Ace of Spades
Chernobly
Agent Orange
Dr.Who
Quantum Kush

My crosses; my breeding..

Sour Ak47 x Lady purple
(Sour Lady)

Kushadelic x Lady purple
( Lady Delic )

Thanks for accepting the request..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 2, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Thats quite a list! I to suffer from the "I want them all" complex lol.


Its like pokemon. Gotta catch them all. Well the good ones anyway. Lolz


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> love the strain selection ,enuff to open a dispencary with those alone..yea I love BB.. and that BB cheesecake is on top of list.gd job.


 Thanks man. Ive been gathering this selection since 2011. Hopefully one day ill have caught them all.... lolz


----------



## papapayne (Sep 2, 2013)

Well if you ever need testers on your breeding projects, papa is here for you! lol. I asked this on my thread, figured this convo leads nicely to, 

What strains are your "fantasy strains" that you really wanna get going in your grow?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 2, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Well if you ever need testers on your breeding projects, papa is here for you! lol. I asked this on my thread, figured this convo leads nicely to,
> 
> What strains are your "fantasy strains" that you really wanna get going in your grow?


I got u papa. In a near future i might just ask u to test some beans that i havent had a chance too. 

Fantasy strains.. ummm i got these 2 in the scope for the future.

Gooeybreeder Seeds Purple
Mayhem

Sannies seeds killing fields


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sooo... Day 22. Update..

Everything is freaking great.
as u can see.







Confirmed that
Ace of Spades #1 is for sure 
The BCS pheno.... Sweeeettt..

How do i know? U ask..













Fucking score..... Kan u say Keeper...


----------



## papapayne (Sep 3, 2013)

KEEPER! Already turning purple


----------



## ReefBongwell (Sep 3, 2013)

Ba-blam! Thinking I'm gonna be flipping in the next few days myself...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 4, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Ba-blam! Thinking I'm gonna be flipping in the next few days myself...


Do it.... Do it.. Do ittt.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like the flipping bug is going around, just flipped to!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Plusberry

This bitch is stacked and she aint even under direct light.













The fan leaves on this plushberry are wickedly cool..

Never seen nothing like this..


----------



## papapayne (Sep 4, 2013)

my oh my, those are some gorgous plants. I agree, those fan leaves our amazingly cool


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

lookin sharp D, looks like gonna be a bumper crop,better have some stakes ready to hold those large tops .peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 5, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lookin sharp D, looks like gonna be a bumper crop,better have some stakes ready to hold those large tops .peace.


Got 3 packs ready to go homie


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 5, 2013)

My grape ape cut @ day 22 of flowering.. for u raider...


----------



## papapayne (Sep 5, 2013)

I love me some grape ape  I haven't tried it indoor yet, did it outdoor and was great smoke. I have heard a few people say they found grape ape to be slow growing. Did your cut keep pace with your other strains or did you notice if it grew slower?

-papa


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

aint she Perdy ,has that sharp green look like I love to see in plants,no doubt if theres any purple to be gotten in the strain these would do it,keep em comin 420.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

has a similar type look to my GDP fems i'm doin,that AOS #1 looks to be a sweetheart.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 5, 2013)

papapayne said:


> I love me some grape ape  I haven't tried it indoor yet, did it outdoor and was great smoke. I have heard a few people say they found grape ape to be slow growing. Did your cut keep pace with your other strains or did you notice if it grew slower?
> 
> -papa


Got any flicks in ur vault of that ape cut? Would like to see them if possible. Tell u the truth she keeps up just fin with the tga. Mt cur is pretty decent. Ull see. I can compare her to that plusberry w/ da crazy leaves. She is beefy like that. Anyways cant wait till like week 5 thats when the bud porn will popping...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 5, 2013)

raiderman said:


> aint she Perdy ,has that sharp green look like I love to see in plants,no doubt if theres any purple to be gotten in the strain these would do it,keep em comin 420.


Thanks raider. The purpling in this cut starts late like 4 1\2 week mark.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 5, 2013)

raiderman said:


> has a similar type look to my GDP fems i'm doin,that AOS #1 looks to be a sweetheart.


Yeah thought a couple od them looked similar.. i hope u get a purple cut. Or too.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

thax man,yea thatd be sweet ,yure whole garden gonna glow purple I can see it now,lol,sta fixed on the prize my friend,Rdr.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 5, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Plusberry
> 
> This bitch is stacked and she aint even under direct light.
> 
> ...


hell yeah . looks great bro! i got a plushberry going right now . smells so intense. I can only imagine the dank fruity smell in your grow room right now.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 5, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thax man,yea thatd be sweet ,yure whole garden gonna glow purple I can see it now,lol,sta fixed on the prize my friend,Rdr.


Thats what im shootin for. Purple fields my friend..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtrClI2tEqo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## papapayne (Sep 6, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Got any flicks in ur vault of that ape cut? Would like to see them if possible. Tell u the truth she keeps up just fin with the tga. Mt cur is pretty decent. Ull see. I can compare her to that plusberry w/ da crazy leaves. She is beefy like that. Anyways cant wait till like week 5 thats when the bud porn will popping...



Let me investigate! I know I flowered that one outdoor last year, but think it may have been at my firefighters house, so if so there won't be pics.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 6, 2013)

Pretty sure this is the grape ape in veg, as I expected, it was flowered out at the firefighters house. It was a very gorgeous plant, would kill to have it back. The bud turned purple, and the leaves turned red looked like maple leaves in the fall. Smoke was killer, very good for pain. Was total couchlock, munchies indica heavy weed. Smelled like grape cool aid and tasted like honey.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 6, 2013)

^^^^^ very nice


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

I know things are getting crazy in there,any updates.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

Update.

So here is the garden 

Day 26 of flowering.

Before Rotation.







After rotation.































Individual shots coming soon.

Raiderman... Fireworks homie for real..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

HELL YEAH>Lookin good 420..like how u use all the space and work into the grow.gonna get real nasty and colorful directly.i'm sure yuve learned the belly crawl watering technique already,lol.lookin real pro bro.Rdr.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like some pollen got on some the ladies that were next to that mail Dr.who.. Im happy yet mad?. 

Affected plants

Grape Ape 
Quantum Kush
Og kush
Kushadelic

Luckly it was the smaller plants. 

Fuckkkkkk...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

Only 4 plants.. maybe like 30 beans...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 7, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Update.
> 
> So here is the garden
> 
> ...


nice rainforest you got going there bruh~ nice job


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

wouldn't probably hurt to chk around the plants for hermies just in case esp plushberry, not sayin yu do but wen any pod is pollenated best to eye things down more catch it now before things get out of hand,lookin sweet my friend.peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> wouldn't probably hurt to chk around the plants for hermies just in case esp plushberry, not sayin yu do but wen any pod is pollenated best to eye things down more catch it now before things get out of hand,lookin sweet my friend.peace.


Ever since that fucking Dr.Who male. Ive been paranoid as hell. I ve checked every single node in the room. Was a 5 
Hour process. My eyes hurt. I got all the plusberrys, aos, and Dr. Whos near the door of tge room
To keep extra eye on them hoes.. well looking at tbe bright side
Gonna have some crazy accidental crosses.. fml... whatevas..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

good to hear,i hava male BB in another room and figure a little pollen mite slip in there,but hell yea on those if they mature ,ns csosses at that,glad to see everything in the clear 420,peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> good to hear,i hava male BB in another room and figure a little pollen mite slip in there,but hell yea on those if they mature ,ns csosses at that,glad to see everything in the clear 420,peace.


If pollen does slip in there we can trade seeds.. .. lolz. 

I got mad flicks of all them bitches in the room. Just to tired to make them posts right now. Tommorrow is another day.. Night gents


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

Fuck it one more..Clones needed transplanting.




Transplanted all the clones into there new home for the remaining month of veg under the t5s.. 1.5 gallon pots. Promix hp w/mykos.Inside of pots stripped with Molasses, then sprinkled with Crab meal, Blood meal. Domolite lime..Layed down half of pot with soil then applied one cup of worm castings, Azos, and granular mykos. Slighty stir..Did the same thing when i put the clones in the cups.. I have great success with this methodThis is the AOS BCS Pheno




Look at them roots ... shining white..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

Ns.fast growing clones,fkn roots wrapped tight ,good job bro,thats a nasty mix there.is that yure soil mix before yu super soil the top?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Ns.fast growing clones,fkn roots wrapped tight ,good job bro,thats a nasty mix there.is that yure soil mix before yu super soil the top?


Yepperz.. i try to focus on the rootz more thann the plant. In veg... anywayz. I dont use super soil at all in veg. I did one time and shit started to flower. So i top drezz only in flowering. Under t5s all the food is in the pot. Roots gotta go find it. When the do boy u can see it in the plants..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

All the TGA Gear in there new homes..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

All the TGA Gear + The other strains..







That one yellowing bitch is a grape ape. I gave her some extra domolite lime + oyster shell as top dressing to adresess that defiency..

Refining the arsenal...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

I leave you guys with shot of my favorite strain The Ape..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

purple dizzled hairs ,looks like an alround strain to keep for sure,that soil looks the same as mine somewhat a real fluffy airy mix that I really enjoy..wish I was yure neighbor for a clone,lol.Excellent job 420.peace.Rdr.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> purple dizzled hairs ,looks like an alround strain to keep for sure,that soil looks the same as mine somewhat a real fluffy airy mix that I really enjoy..wish I was yure neighbor for a clone,lol.Excellent job 420.peace.Rdr.


Yeah she aint going no wheres. I love my mix. Its very airy yet hold water very well. That would be cool. I would give u a clone of each.. Thanks for stopping bu homie..


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2013)

looking good man! One day I am gonna get a worm farm going, having earthworm castings on the regular would be pretty nice.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 8, 2013)

papapayne said:


> looking good man! One day I am gonna get a worm farm going, having earthworm castings on the regular would be pretty nice.


That would be nice.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 8, 2013)

AOS #1























































AOS#2





































AOS #3 ( Non keeper ).



















Enjoy..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

That #1 is a sweetheart ,full of color but all look to gonna yield well,gonna have 2 do 2 pacs of TGA Plushberry and that AOS. Keepem comin bro.peace.


----------



## beterthanjeff (Sep 8, 2013)

gettin some purp


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Plushberry#1































Leaf bud.













Plusberry#2
( Strechy pink lady phenotype maybe..)



















She is starting to purple from the bottom up.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Agent Orange. (The one) 

This pheno smells like a freshly cut naval orange.
She is a keeper no matter what she yields.. ubber frosty.. Thanks Mrs. Jill and Subcool.
I dont know how they did but holy shit. I still cant belive the smell. Cant wait to taste her.



















Enjoy.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Querkle #1 



















Querkle#2



















This strain better catch up.
Kinda iffy on her.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

Ns....ive done TGA Querkle and was real impressed,lookin sick up in there.peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Rdr. Got flicks of that querkle? When did ur pheno start putting on weight?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Chernobly#3


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dr.Who#1 ( The runt ).
Not liking the phenos i got.
Gonna pop the rest of the beans see what i get. So far not impressed.



















I mean besides resin production im not impressed.







Dr.Who #2 

Da better of the 2

























Well not in resin production. But good structure. Mos def popping the rest of them beans..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 9, 2013)

No flicks of the Quantum. There both at 7 feet. Finally stopped streching. Now lets see if they start producing. They take up so much space. Im hoping they only strech that much because there from seed. If on the nex run from clone they strech as much. There getting the axe. Nuff said.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

end of the 5th week wen they really start to fill in,Dr. Who looks sweet,good green and growth structure.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

yeah 7ft pretty tall and hard to keep the canopy even with a stretcher.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> end of the 5th week wen they really start to fill in,Dr. Who looks sweet,good green and growth structure.


I guess.. maybe shell blow up later..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

what day are yu on?at the end of the 5th week always seems also to be a stop for a few days then they blow out beast out some do it on day 42 depends on the plant and timed in.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> what day are yu on?at the end of the 5th week always seems also to be a stop for a few days then they blow out beast out some do it on day 42 depends on the plant and timed in.


Day 30. Guess i was expecting to much. Ace of Spades blows the doors off of all the TGA GEAR.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Day 32. Update. 

Ace of Spades #1.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thought this was a cool pic. AOS#1 POV.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

AOS#2 There starting to put on some weight 



















Starting to pink up.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Some more AOS action. #1 i think..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Plusberry #2


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

I love this AOS. SHIT IS DANK.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

AOS#2 POV. Diff angle. Think imma send this one to hightimes. For shits and giggles..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Some Chernobly action


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Plusberry. Def pinklady pheno.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Un tga related. 

This is my White Widow x Lady Purp.

Call her White Girl.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Blue Cheese cut.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

forgot i had a AOS#3. Shes beefy..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Un tga related. Another one of my crosses.
Kushadelic x Lady Purple

Call her Snow White...

She oozes resin.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking excellent  how long do you veg for? Sorry I am sure this is in your thread but dont wanna hunt for it.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Looking excellent  how long do you veg for? Sorry I am sure this is in your thread but dont wanna hunt for it.


This run @ 14 weeks.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Almost forgot the babies. Cleaned them up a bit.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Im fucking tired. Night RIU...


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2013)

What size pots are those


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Some more AOS action. #1 i think..


looking great up in there ,a field of dreams,great pics to .best yet here at riu,stay with it.peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

papapayne said:


> What size pots are those


6.23 gallons. They were free.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> looking great up in there ,a field of dreams,great pics to .best yet here at riu,stay with it.peace.


Damn raider. Thanks for the kind words. Apreciate it homie.. im still learning something new everyday on this forum..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation
around before giving it to raiderman
again.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Damn raider. Thanks for the kind words. Apreciate it homie.. im still learning something new everyday on this forum..[/QUOTE
> 
> Thx Bro,those clones look perfect ,so green and vigorous.yu ought to send in a pic to HT.i used to send pics to cannibas culture mag,lol,,yure on top of yure game my friend.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 12, 2013)

Man I like what you got going on in hereeee... Lots of pretty and happy gals. I second that motion to submit some of your pics, but I would submit one of your budshots to Skunk while your at it since they got that competition where they give away a skunk jar, based on some of the photos they been putting up I def think you would win. Good shit man keep it green, Im pulling for that doc, some strains are funny and do not start to pack it on till late, I had a white widow that I still wonder what she would have been like if I didn't have to take her cus of pollen probs (not her other plants in the room)


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Man I like what you got going on in hereeee... Lots of pretty and happy gals. I second that motion to submit some of your pics, but I would submit one of your budshots to Skunk while your at it since they got that competition where they give away a skunk jar, based on some of the photos they been putting up I def think you would win. Good shit man keep it green, Im pulling for that doc, some strains are funny and do not start to pack it on till late, I had a white widow that I still wonder what she would have been like if I didn't have to take her cus of pollen probs (not her other plants in the room)


Thanks man. Welcome to the show. I sent them to Hightimes and skunk. Lets see what happens.. what bredder was that WwW from mi.e was G13 labs. Wasnt impressed... i read ur thread your ladies are looking tip top. Keep it green homie..


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 12, 2013)

It was a nirvana fem, pretty sure I am never gonna see anything like it again, upset I didnt get to finish it on the count of the other 2 got confused. Had such a sweet lemon smell going all the way through, left a scent on my shirt when I would brush her that was to die for.... Like I said think it was a freak mostly sativa (cuz of her size had to bend a lot, and the fans were thin) only reason I think I won't see another in the seeds I got left is because a buddy of mine grew it with General Organics, their vegan line so it should have tasted divine and it was just so so taste with a good resin profile, can check her out in the thread I had going https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/636696-pontoon-party-time.html
Good luck to ya with your shots, whats your alias gonna be so I can look for your shots in the upcoming issues?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> It was a nirvana fem, pretty sure I am never gonna see anything like it again, upset I didnt get to finish it on the count of the other 2 got confused. Had such a sweet lemon smell going all the way through, left a scent on my shirt when I would brush her that was to die for.... Like I said think it was a freak mostly sativa (cuz of her size had to bend a lot, and the fans were thin) only reason I think I won't see another in the seeds I got left is because a buddy of mine grew it with General Organics, their vegan line so it should have tasted divine and it was just so so taste with a good resin profile, can check her out in the thread I had going https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/636696-pontoon-party-time.html
> Good luck to ya with your shots, whats your alias gonna be so I can look for your shots in the upcoming issues?


Just checked ur journal. The outcome was still very nice.. maybe she went haywire when she realized she was a sativa instead an indica. My WW smelled like coffee and earth..i finish my grows with th GO line. Anyways thanks fo stopping by


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2013)

I grew a WW x apollo 11 and it smelled just like coffee. I always thought it came from the apollo 11 side, maybe It was really the ww side making the starbucks runs.

keep em green my friend.

papa


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 12, 2013)

I like a hard coffee smell sometimes, not a coffee drinker though, damndest thing lol. Appreciate the positive energy bro, can see you like yourself some TGA, what strains you thinking bout trying next. Im personally thinking something cheese is going on my next order, just had some blue cheese (not my grow) that was divine.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> I like a hard coffee smell sometimes, not a coffee drinker though, damndest thing lol. Appreciate the positive energy bro, can see you like yourself some TGA, what strains you thinking bout trying next. Im personally thinking something cheese is going on my next order, just had some blue cheese (not my grow) that was divine.


I like TGA, buttttt there are alot of talented breeders out there.

Strains im reasearching..

Gooeybreeder Seeds Purple
Mayhem

Sannies seeds killing fields

Lavender soma 

So mango soma

Purple berry bx

Purple kush


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

Go purple.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 12, 2013)

True dat, guess I gotta finish the packs I got before I go ordering more lol. Im a fan of pretty colors but taste is key overall. Not necessarily a medicinal patient so the effects aren't the key player, although something for my knee pain would be nice. Thinking a heavy indica, I got some full indica seeds I wanna try but am weary since they are fems, and you have seen my experience with those....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Just checked ur journal. The outcome was still very nice.. maybe she went haywire when she realized she was a sativa instead an indica. My WW smelled like coffee and earth..i finish my grows with th GO line. Anyways thanks fo stopping by


gd morning 420..I love good bud and good coffee,lol.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Morning RIU.. raider what it do homie.. smoking on that blue cheese.. with a vanilla espresso... yeahhhhh


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sooo ......

These bitches are drinking a gallon every other day.

There blowing up.. 

Day 34 of Flowering. 







Ohh yeah since last discussing with cannawizard c02 levels i decided to pump it up a notch. 
1800 ppms of c02 being pump in this bitch.. lets see what happens. They were loving the 1650.. 

In the last 3-4 days. These bitches have exploded.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Sooo ......
> 
> These bitches are drinking a gallon every other day.
> 
> ...


Loving the room bruh, nice & green~ Upping the c02 a bit won't hurt, just watch how your plants react to the extra c02~ I miss blasting my old SAE rooms w/ 3.5k-5k hehe--- I go cray with the c02


----------



## papapayne (Sep 13, 2013)

Looking great man, all your plants look in perfect health.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 13, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Loving the room bruh, nice & green~ Upping the c02 a bit won't hurt, just watch how your plants react to the extra c02~ I miss blasting my old SAE rooms w/ 3.5k-5k hehe--- I go cray with the c02


Thanks homie means alot coming from a wizard..i should be ok with 1800ppms. I know when im in the garden working the C02 levels climb to like 2500ppms. Imma keep it climbing throught the upcoming weeks.by th way what does SAE mean?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 13, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Looking great man, all your plants look in perfect health.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Plusberry POV.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

hell Yeah lookin great in there my friend,everything looks timed in nsly and not everyone can keep a garden of this size tickin rite with no crap on the side,lol,,,would rep u but gotta pass some more around first,A+ in my books.peace.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 13, 2013)

What kinda yields do you see total and per plant?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 13, 2013)

papapayne said:


> What kinda yields do you see total and per plant?


Varys per strain.  Even thoufh the Aos and Plusberry #2 are gonna be big yielders.. Im excited.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 13, 2013)

raiderman said:


> hell Yeah lookin great in there my friend,everything looks timed in nsly and not everyone can keep a garden of this size tickin rite with no crap on the side,lol,,,would rep u but gotta pass some more around first,A+ in my books.peace.


Thanks homie,

Everytime in getting better.I learn something new on RIU everyday.Alort of skilled growers in the RIU Community. Almost got this room dialed in. Next session is gonna be half the amount just bigger plants. Easiee r to manuever. And i can really train as i like. I was really limited on the training this round. Alot of super cropping. I love to crimp.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Thanks homie,
> 
> Everytime in getting better.I learn something new on RIU everyday.Alort of skilled growers in the RIU Community. Almost got this room dialed in. Next session is gonna be half the amount just bigger plants. Easiee r to manuever. And i can really train as i like. I was really limited on the training this round. Alot of super cropping. I love to crimp.


i'll learn that from yu also .YURE KICKIN ASS AND TAKIN NAMES,LOL.peace.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 13, 2013)

ur boom room is blowing up bro this is my favorite time when the plants really start putting on poundage


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 13, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Thanks homie means alot coming from a wizard..i should be ok with 1800ppms. I know when im in the garden working the C02 levels climb to like 2500ppms. Imma keep it climbing throught the upcoming weeks.by th way what does SAE mean?


Sealed Auto Environment~ or sealed a/c enviro.. which ever  keep it pushing bruh


----------



## dontpanic (Sep 14, 2013)

Dlopez just had my morning blunt and went thru every page here. Glad I'm caught up and I'm ready for this ride every thing looks stunning!
Much respect
Subbed from seattle


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

dontpanic said:


> Dlopez just had my morning blunt and went thruevery page here. Glad I'm caught up and I'm ready for this ride every thing looks stunning!
> Much respect
> Subbed from seattle


E
Cheers bud. Welcome to the show. How the weather in seatttle? I almost went to hempfest this year, but my lady said i already got to go to the colorado cup this year, which by the way was fucking awesome.. any who. Sit down and buckle up..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

AOS lower flower. From last night


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Here is a querkle that is showing some decent size and resin production.. smells very sweet.

She mos def a Space Queen pheno.. Look at them leaves..

Does anyone know how long the SQ Pheno goes for?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

A little bit of plucking the bullshit..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

1800 ppms of CO2. They take it down to 1700ppms. In a matter of minutes....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

My Lady Purple.. Phasing her out after next run. Gon.a pop some more beans to see if i find the black pheno..


----------



## max420thc (Sep 14, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Here is a querkle that is showing some decent size and resin production.. smells very sweet.
> 
> She mos def a Space Queen pheno.. Look at them leaves..
> 
> Does anyone know how long the SQ Pheno goes for?


i have one that is the space queen pheno.today is day 48 and she could be picked today im thinking.ill let her go another week though to around day 54.She is nicely productive..nothing over the top but top shelf quality.she tastes like lemon pudding and has a excellent potency.My plant looks a little different than yours does though not as many leafs.and grows like a grape vine..stacks nugs all the way to the bottom that are hard enough to knock a cat out of a tree with a sling shot.burgundy orange hairs almost no purple.But who cares..it is some fire ass weed and dank lemon taste and smell.Nice job on the grow by the way.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

max420thc said:


> i have one that is the space queen pheno.today is day 48 and she could be picked today im thinking.ill let her go another week though to around day 54.She is nicely productive..nothing over the top but top shelf quality.she tastes like lemon pudding and has a excellent potency.My plant looks a little different than yours does though not as many leafs.and grows like a grape vine..stacks nugs all the way to the bottom that are hard enough to knock a cat out of a tree with a sling shot.burgundy orange hairs almost no purple.But who cares..it is some fire ass weed and dank lemon taste and smell.Nice job on the grow by the way.


True that... thanks for the info.. mine smell like a sweet lemon candy. Got any flicks?


----------



## dontpanic (Sep 14, 2013)

Kinda shitty here today; wish I could find some cuts of aos or plush around here...looks great


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

dontpanic said:


> Kinda shitty here today; wish I could find some cuts of aos or plush around here...looks great


Thanks man


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> AOS lower flower. From last night


Looks dank ..ns resin production ,I like the triple action stalks top of the soil on some..this one looks to gonna get a lot of color imo,peace.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 14, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> True that... thanks for the info.. mine smell like a sweet lemon candy. Got any flicks?


I really wish i could brother.In my state they will still slug you in the head with a billy club for even smoking the stuff.TGA gear rocks though doesn't it?Ive got a bowl of JTR going right now..The querkle tastes allot better although this has a nice smell and tastes like ice tea kind of is the best way to describe it..WOW..fucking wig splitting hair raising walking with your head in the clouds HIGH HIGH..wow.RESIN JUST CRAWLS STRAIGHT UP THE EDGES of the leaves and the buds turn to complete goo.People have been known to do some really crazy shit on this stuff.Subcools JTR pumps out 27% tested no BS.I have no clue what the rate of the JTR i smoke is but it is insane.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

max420thc said:


> I really wish i could brother.In my state they will still slug you in the head with a billy club for even smoking the stuff.TGA gear rocks though doesn't it?Ive got a bowl of JTR going right now..The querkle tastes allot better although this has a nice smell and tastes like ice tea kind of is the best way to describe it..WOW..fucking wig splitting hair raising walking with your head in the clouds HIGH HIGH..wow.RESIN JUST CRAWLS STRAIGHT UP THE EDGES of the leaves and the buds turn to complete goo.People have been known to do some really crazy shit on this stuff.Subcools JTR pumps out 27% tested no BS.I have no clue what the rate of the JTR i smoke is but it is insane.


I live in California. All my medicine has a specified patient.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> I live in California. All my medicine has a specified patient.


 All my medicine has a specified patient.
And is all donated to the patients.

Glad i live in a legal state. 

So that JTR taste like iced tea.. thats pretty crazy. 

How long did ur JTR go for?

Wish u could post some pics..

My phone died.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 14, 2013)

Its illegal in my state for people to feel better from the effects of chemo and radiation..Its illegal for them to treat depression and arthritis with other than the prescribed poison approved by a crooked government that makes money from pharmacy drugs


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Its illegal in my state for people to feel better from the effects of chemo and radiation..Its illegal for them to treat depression and arthritis with other than the prescribed poison approved by a crooked government that makes money from pharmacy drugs


Its all about money for this government no watter how many people they have to poison withere prescriptions.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 14, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> All my medicine has a specified patient.
> And is all donated to the patients.
> 
> Glad i live in a legal state.
> ...


The ripper finish's at 56 to 58 days.With a nice cure it tastes like iced tea with a twist of lemon in it.Unsweetened of course.Any plant you sit next to it in flower looks like complete shit.Even my querkle and she is one sexy lemony resin encrusted little bitch.
I just started to pop 4 AOS seeds.i hope i get a good heavy pheno out of it.
Out of all the seeds i have gotten from sub cool i always get a good plant out of three to five seeds.EVERY TIME..If they are not as good as the ones ive gotten already i throw them over the cliff like the spartans did their young.Due to limited space.It doesnt mean allot of the plants i threw away were bad most growers would be very proud to have them in the garden.
I had a pretty plushberry pretty purple pink colors calyxed up nice.Horrible production finish time around 56 days. taste like rasberrys/berrys. Real pretty.
grew some jilly beans out out of five beans got three females all similar.The best one liked to fox tail on me and all of them took around 65 days to finish.Has a amazing pink grapefruit citrus taste and wig splitting buzz.
Space bomb.Excellent taste kind of like tropical fruit reasonable finish time but didnt last long in the garden due to the real heavy couch lock type stone.
3 D finish time of the phenos i had was around 56 days.Three females all of them unproductive .One pheno had the taste of a lemon lime slushy with outstanding complex high that seemed to change and shift.
I have a pack of vortex seeds i havnt even popped any of them yet.i rarely pop over three to five beans at a time.
My normal female to male ratio has been around 3 to 4 females for every five beans.the only exception was the plush berry and it was one female in five.The taste of this plant was not my favorite of the sub cool strains i have tasted.Some i had smoked it with loved others not so much.Although potent to the average smoker it will not hold a candle to either the querkle or especially the ripper.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

max420thc said:


> The ripper finish's at 56 to 58 days.With a nice cure it tastes like iced tea with a twist of lemon in it.Unsweetened of course.Any plant you sit next to it in flower looks like complete shit.Even my querkle and she is one sexy lemony resin encrusted little bitch.
> I just started to pop 4 AOS seeds.i hope i get a good heavy pheno out of it.
> Out of all the seeds i have gotten from sub cool i always get a good plant out of three to five seeds.EVERY TIME..If they are not as good as the ones ive gotten already i throw them over the cliff like the spartans did their young.Due to limited space.It doesnt mean allot of the plants i threw away were bad most growers would be very proud to have them in the garden.
> I had a pretty plushberry pretty purple pink colors calyxed up nice.Horrible production finish time around 56 days. taste like rasberrys/berrys. Real pretty.
> ...


Damn brother thanks for that info. Here is a bud of that strechy pink plushberry pheno i have..














She is starting to pink up. Gonna be a shitty yielder. Gonna see how she does from clone. And supper crop the fuck out of het..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Unn TGA Related.. 

The Grape Ape has started to purple out hard.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Good night RIU.

P.S. that lenk bitch in the back is the quantun kush.. super frosty. Way to strechy.. outdoor all day..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Unn TGA Related..
> 
> The Grape Ape has started to purple out hard.


That's something yu don't see everyday,lol, ive never gotten indoor purple hairs,purple pods only,,its gonna Grape out on yu well ,grape hashmaker also.NS garden of Eden overall....wat nutes are yu currenly using?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Week one is only top dressing with Super Soil. 

House of Garden Soil. @ 1000ppms... max.

Here is my reciept.

In flowering i run The H&G soil all the way to week
5.
The most ppms is 1000.
Ohh yeah w/ Fox farms beastie bloomz in week 5. (
That stuff works ).

Week 5 till 7 i run the General Organics w/ppms @
800-600ppms

And till chop i run Water with molasses. All the way
to the end. Keep them bitches fat..

I feed water feed water feed water feed.

Everytime i water in veg i apply extreme garding
mykos and azos benefical bacterias.

And in flowering when i water i use Silica Blast,
Molases, Budswell..


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 15, 2013)

Your plants get a prettty diverse diet, and 1800 ppm? Don't hear a lot of people run like that, I was under the impression anything over 1500 could actually be harmful lol, but clearly not with homeboy who says he doubles that. Your grow stores must love you guys, I mean I like extreme Mykos WP, use it every time at transplant but every feed would start to get expensive at the rate those bastards charge course extreme is nothing if you are using the FULL H&G line...
You like that Azos? Have not used it yet but been thinking bout it, got a satchet of extreme gardening's tea I am brewing this week for the gals that I got for free. Been kind of blindily using Mykos WP without looking for results so I did a side by side on the Space Bombs I am running now to see if there is a difference. Odd question when you buy the Mykos does the shit have an expiration date that is past already, I pointed this out to dude at the grow shop and he said that it is a production date and that the spores can not die anyways (my mycorrhizae knowledge is limited, working on it though, reading teaming with microbes now) so I should not worry about the label. 
Sorry bout the length of this but I noticed small similarities in product use, I use the fox farm trio, with solubles (the beastie bloomz you refer to), and I add some H&G Top shooter in the finishing weeks cus I think that stuff has got roids or something, but their last bud swelling phase with that stuff is impressive usually... Unless its to much for them, which happens. Also use Molasses and Hygrozyme after the 3rd week of flowering. Oh and a silica supplement by Dyna-gro.
Last question I promise, how big are your tanks, how long do they last you running that hard, and how big is your room dimensions wise. Looking to upgrade what will be my flower tent in a week with a regulator and tank, nothing fancy like one of those boards you got for your room. Just gonna do the math and figure out what cfm to run it at to keep em at 1500 with lights off. Or more than 1500 depending what results I see you having , Looking dank and green my brother keep it [email protected]!


----------



## max420thc (Sep 15, 2013)

i run a ec at 3.6 to 3.8 by the time i add everything.55 gal res ebb and grow, room injected to 1300 ppm 80F lights on 70 lights off 50% humidity.Start out using half strength sensi two part . Add 2 gr a gallon of AN bud blood 500 ml of humic and sea weed juice each..500 ml of bud candy 50 drops of super thrive,,100 ml of fulvic.100 ml of snow storm ultra,400 ml of silica and cal mag(grow tech brand )and 100 ml of DM ZONE and a small hand full of azomite.after the first week nute strength goes up the Bud Blood is dropped out then we go to Big bud and added crystal burst(humbolt countys own)at half strength ,this gets run to week five at week five i drop out the big bud and run over drive to week 7,week seven to finish time i run water with gravity and 150 drops of super thrive and grow tech flush in blue berry for flush.
The two game changing products in this line up is the BUD BLOOD..and the snow storm ultra.Both of these products increase the speed of bud time and the amount of bud sites on your plant.Normally all of my plants are crowned out in a week.They crown out twice as fast with twice as many bud sites as others i know because of these two products.
People shit over the cost of the bud blood.But ive tried several other PK boosters and nothing even compares to it.Not even in the same arena with it.
Great looking grape ape brother.You keep showing buds off like that im going to have to make me a trip to cali to see you ill even bring you a ripper baby.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Your plants get a prettty diverse diet, and 1800
ppm? 
- Yeah they love there diet as u can see. 
- Cannawizard supllied some very useful tips on co2.

So i am giving it a whirl..

Enjoy the read.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/664549-1400-ppms-co2-night-wtf.htmll

Don't hear a lot of people run like that, I was
under the impression anything over 1500 could
actually be harmful lol, but clearly not with
homeboy who says he doubles that. 

Your grow
stores must love you guys, I mean I like extreme
Mykos WP, use it every time at transplant but every
feed would start to get expensive at the rate those
bastards charge course extreme is nothing if you
are using the FULL H&G line...
- My extreme gard. Mycos is 20 for 2.2 lbs.
I use the granular and soluble powder.
- I get the full H&G line for 425.
Last me a full year 4 crops.
You like that Azos? 
-Yes, its the shit fixes all my N problems. No more burn from high N products. 

Have not used it yet but been
thinking bout it, got a satchet of extreme
gardening's tea I am brewing this week for the gals
that I got for free. 
-I use there teas before i switch to the GO line at the end.

Been kind of blindily using Mykos
WP without looking for results so I did a side by
side on the Space Bombs I am running now to see
if there is a difference.
- I guarentee the results will favor The SB with mycos.

Odd question when you buy
the Mykos does the shit have an expiration date
that is past already, I pointed this out to dude at the
grow shop and he said that it is a production date
and that the spores can not die anyways (my
mycorrhizae knowledge is limited, working on it
though, reading teaming with microbes now) so I
should not worry about the label.
-Its just a production date. I wouldnt use it if its more than a year old... thays just me..

Sorry bout the length of this but I noticed small
similarities in product use, I use the fox farm trio,
with solubles (the beastie bloomz you refer to), and
I add some H&G Top shooter in the finishing weeks
cus I think that stuff has got roids or something,
but their last bud swelling phase with that stuff is
impressive usually... Unless its to much for them,
which happens. 
- I just fed my ladies there last Heavy feeding 
H&G Soil pt. A&B 10ml of each, 4ml Bud Xl, 6ml Top Booster . 1\2tsp Beastie Bloomz,
1\2tsp of Cha Ching. , 4ml Bloombastic, and 1\4 tsp 0-13-0 bat guanno.
Ppm;1180
Ph; 6.1

Also use Molasses and Hygrozyme
after the 3rd week of flowering.
-I use Molasses from the last week of veg all the way to the end.

Oh and a silica supplement by Dyna-gro
-I use silica all the way through my grow from veg to week 7 of flowering..

Last question I promise, how big are your tanks,
how long do they last you running that hard, and
how big is your room dimensions wise.
-20lb tanks last me 10 weeks.
-11x11x10. Grow space

Looking to
upgrade what will be my flower tent in a week with
a regulator and tank, nothing fancy like one of
those boards you got for your room. Just gonna do
the math and figure out what cfm to run it at to
keep em at 1500 with lights off. Or more than 1500
depending what results I see you having ,
Looking dank and green my brother keep it [email protected]!
- Thanks man. Hope u get ur room.where u want it.. Took me 3 years to figure out my schedule for feeding and im still tweking it every now and then... My fingers hurt from texting this post..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 15, 2013)

i run a ec at 3.6 to 3.8 by the time i add
everything.55 gal res ebb and grow, room injectl
to 1300 ppm 80F lights on 70 lights off 50%
humidity.Start out using half strength sensi two
part . Add 2 gr a gallon of AN bud blood 500 ml of
humic and sea weed juice each..500 ml of bud
candy 50 drops of super thrive,,100 ml of fulvic.100
ml of snow storm ultra,400 ml of silica and cal
mag(grow tech brand )and 100 ml of DM ZONE and
a small hand full of azomite.after the first week
nute strength goes up the Bud Blood is dropped out
then we go to Big bud and added crystal
burst(humbolt countys own)at half strength ,this
gets run to week five at week five i drop out the big
bud and run over drive to week 7,week seven to
finish time i run water with gravity and 150 drops of
super thrive and grow tech flush in blue berry for
flush.
- I used to use Gravity and Crystal burst. They work just didnt like the taste of my final product. So no longer use it.
Nice schedule though..

-What is growtech flush? BB?
-Never like to flush with anything that isnt natural. Hench The molaasess to the end.
-Diff strokes fo diff folks..

The two game changing products in this line up is
the BUD BLOOD..and the snow storm ultra.Both of
these products increase the speed of bud time and
the amount of bud sites on your plant.Normally all
of my plants are crowned out in a week.They crown
out twice as fast with twice as many bud sites as
others i know because of these two products.
People shit over the cost of the bud blood.But ive
tried several other PK boosters and nothing even
compares to it.Not even in the same arena with it.

-I like my 0-13-0 bat guanno,
Beastie Bloomz, Bloombastic,and budswell for P-K boosters. Its so hard to get rid of boosters when u flush.. IMO..
- I used to use Snow Storm Ultra as well, but again it fucks with turpine profiles. IMO.
Great looking grape ape brother.
- Thanks man one of my favs..

Great looking grape ape brother.You keep showing buds off like that im going to have to make me a trip to cali to see you ill even bring you a ripper baby.

Come on over.... Got some Blue Cheese ready fo ya..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just waterd these hoes..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 15, 2013)

These AOS are my new friends were gonna be together for a while..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Plusberry. This pheno is fucki.g awesome.. The smell on her is so intense.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 15, 2013)

More AOS..













So fucking frosty. Mr. Subcool... Hats off. TGA gear is solid.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Day 36ish.... 

Things are looking pretty decent..


----------



## papapayne (Sep 15, 2013)

Every time I stop by and check out your pics its pretty inspiring. What you do with only 2k watts is stellar man, just simply stellar. Every time I see you plants makes me debate my SOG plans lol. Keep up the great work man,

-papa


----------



## Dirf (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome grow man. Just finished catching up. Really inspiring. Can't wait to have as much room as you one day!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dirf said:


> Awesome grow man. Just finished catching up. Really inspiring. Can't wait to have as much room as you one day!


Thanks man, Welcome Aboard..
I wish i had more rooms. And more lights..


----------



## papapayne (Sep 15, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> I wish i had more rooms. And more lights..


I think we all have that same thought  Smoking weed isn't addicting, but by god growing it sure is


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 15, 2013)

papapayne said:


> I think we all have that same thought  Smoking weed isn't addicting, but by god growing it sure is


That is the truth.. its so addicting..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Plusberry. This pheno is fucki.g awesome.. The smell on her is so intense.


Lookin Saweet 420,my family would be proud to see something like that,lol,keep it up bro,Rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2013)

Are those 600s or 1000s? I looked back but couldn't find it.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 15, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Are those 600s or 1000s? I looked back but couldn't find it.


The Two Outers are mh plantmax 1000s 155,000 lumens x 2
The middle one is a 400w hps. I forget the make. But it pushes out 90k lumens i think..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2013)

That's a lot of power ,only ppl that have big spare bedrooms can play that game,keep it green bro.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 16, 2013)

Final flush by grotec disolves salt build up


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuckng photobucket... Ran out of bandwith. Anyone know of a hosting site that has unlimitef uploads and bandwith?


----------



## max420thc (Sep 16, 2013)

I used to grow with subcools super soil.Im getting older and grow in a basement the moving and mixing of dirt and hauling it in and out of a basement got to be just to much on me.
Here is something you could try if you dont do it already..take a five gallon bucket and mix your micos in it add some carbs so they have something to eat along with air stones to keep the little critters alive and breeding ,This will make the micos active before they ever hit the plant with a strong active collinization .As the micos breed in the tea you are making up it will stink like pure shit.But your plants will love it and it will decrease the amount of micos used and save money


----------



## Spawn66 (Sep 16, 2013)

Well after a few days of trying I eventually got to the end,
cool journal dude.
gotta say loving the aos I got a mildly pink pheno and the taste is just like 
nothing else.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2013)

Wheres all your pics???? I been using photobucket on my laptop for a few yrs and never that happen,gd luck on that .peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 16, 2013)

So all the pics are still up.. if u click on the picture itstill appears. The bandwith for this mpnth ran out. It will rest on the 25.. until then i opened another account.. where there is a will theres a way..

Day 36 of flowering.. There really putting on weight..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 16, 2013)

And here is that beefy Plusberry..


----------



## papapayne (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking mighty fine


----------



## sincitygrowJB (Sep 18, 2013)

Yo nice plants bro how many runs have you done with plushberry got to get me some beans!!! JB


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Day 38 flowering last nute feeding 1190 ppms.

Max took ur advice. Brewing a tea with 2 cups mycos ( granluar ), 1 cup molasses. 1 extreme garding tea packet, 1 cup eartjworm casting,, 3 gallons RO.

Gonna dilute with 2 gallons of distilled water and apply next watering .. lets see what happens..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Day 38 flowering. Everything is looking mighty fine..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Some Ace of Spades to the right, And Chernobly #2 to the left. This chernobl pheno has no smell. She is a heavy yoelder though, and super super frosty..







Some of that Chernobly no smell pheno


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 18, 2013)

AOS #2 Day 38 of flower

























Pink like a highlighter...


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2013)

Sexxxxxxxxxxy!


----------



## max420thc (Sep 19, 2013)

4 AOS seeds in two days popped two are in perlite vermiculite mixture 80/20 all showing tails.100% GERM.(paper towel method)
Looks like some great resin production even on the leaves of those AOS.Some guy was showing some decent size nugs on here and kind of bragging i am pretty sure you seen the post and know who im talking about.BUT NO RESIN..i didnt say anything because my momma always told me if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all.I wanted to tell the guy but didnt that none of his nugs would even get put into my bowl they looked so poor.Every nug you grow is top shelf..good job buddy.Anyone can grow weed..not very many can grow good weed.You should be rightfully proud of your hard work and diligence. It is a good example to others.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

max420thc said:


> 4 AOS seeds in two days popped two are in perlite vermiculite mixture 80/20 all showing tails.100% GERM.(paper towel method)
> Looks like some great resin production even on the leaves of those AOS.Some guy was showing some decent size nugs on here and kind of bragging i am pretty sure you seen the post and know who im talking about.BUT NO RESIN..i didnt say anything because my momma always told me if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all.I wanted to tell the guy but didnt that none of his nugs would even get put into my bowl they looked so poor.Every nug you grow is top shelf..good job buddy.Anyone can grow weed..not very many can grow good weed.You should be rightfully proud of your hard work and diligence. It is a good example to others.


Man thas good tp here. Ypu should get some keepers from ur beans.. AOS is an awesome strain. The biggest yoelder is gonna be the non purping one.. ill be posting mpre pics later..i really apreciate the kind words, i try to learn something new every run.. im actually trying ur myco tea.. its breawing aa we speak.. your ne er to old to learn new tricks.. can u point me in the directipn of tha thread. Maybe i can shoot buddy some friendly tips..

Ohhh yeah te trics on the plushses and the AOS are 50% bright pi.k. stalk and all. Its gonna hard to tell when these bitches are ready. Im gonna take some scope shots later.. 

Anyways thanks for stopping....

You must spread some Reputation
around before giving it to
max420thc again.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Plushberry #2 ( Keeper ).

Day 38 flowering..






































Enjoy


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 19, 2013)

Starting to resin taco , you think the triches will get a purp or pink tint as well?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Starting to resin taco , you think the triches will get a purp or pink tint as well?


Hell yeah.. there already pink on all stalks. There are about 50% pink bulbus heads.... im fucking stooked....


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice def sounds like a black cherry soda pheno keeper... jealous lol.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is my Agent Orange.. She does not like to eat to heavy.. After this mycos tea, shell be getting water with Molasses from here on out.. 

Smells like a naval orange frzhly cut... 

Mos def a keeper..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Chernobly #3 ( Lime pheno ) keeper..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Plushberry #2
( Pink Lady pheno )
Keeper..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dr.Who#1 ( the runt ).

Producing resin by the gallons.

And the smell as frenchy would say ohhh la la...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

AOS#3 ( Keepee ) 
Neon green pheno.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Querkle #1




















Excuse the dirty finger nail. It was a long night. Playing with po..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

And the nursey...


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2013)

In your nursery, are those clones of the keeper phenotypes, or more seeds that you are still hunting phenotypes? Either way, they look very healthy, keep up the great work man, hopefully it won't take me long to get my new setup as dialed in as you obviously have yours.

keep em green,

papa


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Wats up 420?Everything lookin top knotch,yure doin a great job in there,very productive garden imo,i'm getting ready to remove some veg from shadowed bud sites to fill in the colas fully ina couple days ,need all I can get off these girls.peace .


Raider thanks man... i was gonna tell u a lil secret of mine.. i defoliate a little.. my trick is to crimp the fan leaves stem of the leavesz blocking budsites.. then i gentle bend them down out of the way, then in a day when they recover they build a knuckle on th stem where u crimped. So u give light while still keeping the fan leaves.. u dig? Try it on one of ur ladies and see if u like it.. i do so many diff types of training this one i call fan leaf syem crimping... anyways it works for me as u can see.. keep it green g...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

papapayne said:


> In your nursery, are those clones of the keeper phenotypes, or more seeds that you are still hunting phenotypes? Either way, they look very healthy, keep up the great work man, hopefully it won't take me long to get my new setup as dialed in as you obviously have yours.
> 
> keep em green,
> 
> papa


Those are one of each strain from this last grow..
As i still hav them in seed form.

I phased out my personal crosses;

Blue Lady
White Lady

As well as 

Fruity Chronic Juice.

Im still trying to get my room dialed in...im alnost there..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ohhh yeahhh i almost forgot the Ape.....

So fuki.g meaty...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Raider thanks man... i was gonna tell u a lil secret of mine.. i defoliate a little.. my trick is to crimp the fan leaves stem of the leavesz blocking budsites.. then i gentle bend them down out of the way, then in a day when they recover they build a knuckle on th stem where u crimped. So u give light while still keeping the fan leaves.. u dig? Try it on one of ur ladies and see if u like it.. i do so many diff types of training this one i call fan leaf syem crimping... anyways it works for me as u can see.. keep it green g...


I DIG,peace out bro,rdr.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2013)

Did you buy that grape ape from a seedbank? That looks like a great one. Grape ape is one of my favorite smokes, grew it outdoor but wasn't able to keep cuttings. Was the total melt your body into the fucking couch cushion type medicine.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Did you buy that grape ape from a seedbank? That looks like a great one. Grape ape is one of my favorite smokes, grew it outdoor but wasn't able to keep cuttings. Was the total melt your body into the fucking couch cushion type medicine.


Passed down from close friend.. the clone is like 6 years of cuttings. Not a bit of vigor lost... This is my xanax


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2013)

Yea I have always doubted the whole losing vigor thing didn't make sense to me. There are tons of clone only strains that have been around for a decade. I love the look of it and the structure, looks very chronic. Cheers man!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Yea I have always doubted the whole losing vigor thing didn't make sense to me. There are tons of clone only strains that have been around for a decade. I love the look of it and the structure, looks very chronic. Cheers man!


Thanks man...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is my cross. Lady purp x g13 labs WW. WHITE LADY. Will be phasing her out. ( Got alot of beans...)


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Exodus Cheese..


----------



## max420thc (Sep 20, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Man thas good tp here. Ypu should get some keepers from ur beans.. AOS is an awesome strain. The biggest yoelder is gonna be the non purping one.. ill be posting mpre pics later..i really apreciate the kind words, i try to learn something new every run.. im actually trying ur myco tea.. its breawing aa we speak.. your ne er to old to learn new tricks.. can u point me in the directipn of tha thread. Maybe i can shoot buddy some friendly tips..
> 
> Ohhh yeah te trics on the plushses and the AOS are 50% bright pi.k. stalk and all. Its gonna hard to tell when these bitches are ready. Im gonna take some scope shots later..
> 
> ...


I actually got the tip from reading a high times article about brewing the tea.The guy they call the wizard he is from california someplace.It was one of his techniques brewing the tea before it ever goes down..he sprays his plants with it and adds it to the water he is going to feed them.I tried it it works well..very healthy plants and it just makes sense to activate the little beasties before they ever go into the soil or on the plant.larger colony's of active micos doing there thing.The guy we were talking about is on a thread trying to prove that defoilation of the fan leaves is the greatest thing since sliced bread.You have already posted on this thread. So you know who it is already.
I have made great use out of a product called orca film.Depending on how you use it not every grow is the same it ill increase production and consistency through your plants if you can utilize it.
I lay it on the floor underneath my plants to reflect light back up into the plants and have made curtains to put around the sides of my plants hanging off of ratchet straps for easy ajustment it comes down next to the sides of the plants.the curtains are around 2.5 ' so they allow air movement around the curtains.The orca film i cant say enough about it to increase light output from your existing lights.The stuff is worthy of the noble prize for indoor growers it is that good.It diffuses and intensifies light like nothing else i have ever seen and you do not have to plug it in.
The plush berry will tell you when its done.After the hairs start turning orange the bud will start turning pink purple and calyx up the leaves will draw down to fall colors also.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 20, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation
around before giving it to
max420thc again.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 20, 2013)

can you imagine querkle done in 48 days?The taste of it is like sweet lemon candy or lemon pudding and it feels like someone shot you in the face with novacaine ?Freakin amazing
You know that jar at the dispensary ?That one jar they keep at the very back of the other jars?Yea..that one they never show you because it is so expensive..this is probably whats in it.
The nugs are super hard.small though..But lots of them.Thank god you got the space queen pheno.I havnt tried the purple grape pheno. But this ones a keeper for sure.Had her about five years.Takes a good grower to grow her productive though. she responds well to everything you throw at her and takes it like a champ.I really wish i could post some pics.Some times i call her the Porche plant she is fast and the harder you drive her the better she handles.I cant wait to see your plants finish,they are going to be awsome


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 20, 2013)

This the most active tea i ve brewed.. thanls max..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Day 41 flowering.

Fed with tea. Thanks max.

Defoliated, Trimmed bullshit 
Popcorn to make BHO... 

Played musical trees. 

Did some staking... 

Changed C02 tank.

Im fucking tired.. this is a full time job..

Anyways enough talking...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Agent Orange is blowing th fuck up.. And is turning black... fucking sickness.. and the smell...


----------



## iBloom (Sep 20, 2013)

Beauties man, little late but newbie here. Sub'd


----------



## reddiamond (Sep 21, 2013)

Dlopez you got a nice room there, i wish i had more space to do more strains but what can ya do 
Loving the bud porn too mate, keep it coming and subbed.
+rep for ya bro


----------



## max420thc (Sep 21, 2013)

Just a question buddy. Do you move your plants frequently to the direct arc of the bulb?Lumens are tested for bulbs at one ft off of the bulb anything that can be done to focus the energy of the bulb in the direction you want it to go is a plus.Is the room have cooling to where you can go without glass around your bulb?This will increase light and spectrum output but will also add heat and energy costs.Allot of companys have come out with the giant size hoods within the last few years..although better than the old small hoods that they used to make.Like the super cobra they are no where near as good as a person can make themselfs.It takes a decent degree of know how to make custom hoods though that most people do not posses.Ive been thinking about making custom hoods for custom growers.The only thing is making hoods out of mirror polished stainless steel is rather expensive but there is no better material to focus intensify and direct light than mirror polished stainless.Orca film has a video on you tube they show where the use or orca film increase's lux output by 50%.Who couldnt use another 50% growth for the cost of a couple of HID bulbs?You should see this 5x5 hood we just designed as a proto type for my veg room.It is HUGE.A 600 watt bulb looks from visuals like its putting out 1000 watts of light.The light is diffused,directed and focused.We made it out of orca film and mirror polished stainless.The orca film keeps it light weight.The guy at the grow shop says that film has like 95% reflectivity.Way higher than mylar film.Our next project is to design a digital timer for flood and drain ebb and grow buckets that can control as many control buckets as you want..the one we are going to build will control 4 control buckets at the same time.Every company who builds these control systems like titan and capp use the cheapest timers and floats money can buy and they break down.
I have a very strong back ground in electrical and mechanical engineering and my buddy has a strong back ground in air flow and duct design engineering.
I like the look of the bucket you made.You can really tell the beasties are going at it by the foam on top of the bucket.STRONG colonies of micos being brewed in that bucket..promise.
All you have to do is add a little water and some carbs from time to time and let em breed.Most of the micos ive seen and used are really expensive.
talk to you soon off to work for now.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 21, 2013)

So bumped the c02 to 2000 ppms for the final weeks. Lets see wha happens.. cannawizard u were right no adverse affects at 1800ppms, they loved it..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 21, 2013)

Brought the humidty down a bit. Gonna be lowering temps at night to around 66°.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 21, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Just a question buddy. Do you move your plants frequently to the direct arc of the bulb?Lumens are tested for bulbs at one ft off of the bulb anything that can be done to focus the energy of the bulb in the direction you want it to go is a plus.Is the room have cooling to where you can go without glass around your bulb?This will increase light and spectrum output but will also add heat and energy costs.Allot of companys have come out with the giant size hoods within the last few years..although better than the old small hoods that they used to make.Like the super cobra they are no where near as good as a person can make themselfs.It takes a decent degree of know how to make custom hoods though that most people do not posses.Ive been thinking about making custom hoods for custom growers.The only thing is making hoods out of mirror polished stainless steel is rather expensive but there is no better material to focus intensify and direct light than mirror polished stainless.Orca film has a video on you tube they show where the use or orca film increase's lux output by 50%.Who couldnt use another 50% growth for the cost of a couple of HID bulbs?You should see this 5x5 hood we just designed as a proto type for my veg room.It is HUGE.A 600 watt bulb looks from visuals like its putting out 1000 watts of light.The light is diffused,directed and focused.We made it out of orca film and mirror polished stainless.The orca film keeps it light weight.The guy at the grow shop says that film has like 95% reflectivity.Way higher than mylar film.Our next project is to design a digital timer for flood and drain ebb and grow buckets that can control as many control buckets as you want..the one we are going to build will control 4 control buckets at the same time.Every company who builds these control systems like titan and capp use the cheapest timers and floats money can buy and they break down.
> I have a very strong back ground in electrical and mechanical engineering and my buddy has a strong back ground in air flow and duct design engineering.
> I like the look of the bucket you made.You can really tell the beasties are going at it by the foam on top of the bucket.STRONG colonies of micos being brewed in that bucket..promise.
> All you have to do is add a little water and some carbs from time to time and let em breed.Most of the micos ive seen and used are really expensive.
> talk to you soon off to work for now.



Just a question buddy. Do you move your plants
frequently to the direct arc of the bulb?

- Yes man i do. Its only because im testin strains..
I usally run 12 ladys under 1gee. I got a little carried away.plus i had some mothers i had to flower out..

Lumens are
tested for bulbs at one ft off of the bulb anything
that can be done to focus the energy of the bulb in
the direction you want it to go is a plus.Is the room
have cooling to where you can go without glass
around your bulb?This will increase light and
spectrum output but will also add heat and energy
costs.

- Dont like heat or energy consumption.. ill stick to the air tubes. 

Allot of companys have come out with the
giant size hoods within the last few years..although
better than the old small hoods that they used to
make.Like the super cobra they are no where near
as good as a person can make themselfs.

- i was thinking of maybe making an air cooled parabolic umbrella. Im suprised no one has done one yet. Or have they?

It takes a
decent degree of know how to make custom hoods
though that most people do not posses.Ive been
thinking about making custom hoods for custom
growers.The only thing is making hoods out of
mirror polished stainless steel is rather expensive
but there is no better material to focus intensify and
direct light than mirror polished stainless.

-Gotta spend money for quality.

Orca film
has a video on you tube they show where the use
or orca film increase's lux output by 50%.Who
couldnt use another 50% growth for the cost of a
couple of HID bulbs?

- Im seriosly thinking about making the investment and covering the entire room with it. Floor and all. How hard is it to clean?

You should see this 5x5 hood
we just designed as a proto type for my veg room.It
is HUGE.A 600 watt bulb looks from visuals like its
putting out 1000 watts of light.The light is
diffused,directed and focused.We made it out of
orca film and mirror polished stainless.

-Wish i could see it. Sounds intersting. Send me a message with pic.

The orca
film keeps it light weight.The guy at the grow shop
says that film has like 95% reflectivity.Way higher
than mylar film.

- Do u run orca all around your room and floors?

Our next project is to design a
digital timer for flood and drain ebb and grow
buckets that can control as many control buckets
as you want..the one we are going to build will
control 4 control buckets at the same time.Every
company who builds these control systems like
titan and capp use the cheapest timers and floats
money can buy and they break down.

-And they charge an arm and a leg for....

I have a very strong back ground in electrical and
mechanical engineering and my buddy has a
strong back ground in air flow and duct design
engineering.

- i am interested in that custom hood u made out of the orca and aluminum.

I like the look of the bucket you made.You can
really tell the beasties are going at it by the foam on
top of the bucket.STRONG colonies of micos being
brewed in that bucket..promise.
All you have to do is add a little water and some
carbs from time to time and let em breed.

- Thats exactly what i did. I added a tsp of 0-13-0 bat guano and some more molasses.

Most of
the micos ive seen and used are really expensive.
talk to you soon off to work for now.

I use extreme gardening soluble, and granular mycos.
What do u use?

Thanks for all the info man. Its priceless and i will share the wealth.. peace.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 21, 2013)

How you said your gonna make your night temps down even further then they currently stay to 66 at night I assume that's to bring out the color changing effects. I am curious, to get the temps even lower then your established day night cycle, do you increase the ac or do you increase your intake/exhaust fan speeds? Curious to see your approach because I am planning on doing something similar the last few weeks to get my purple and cherry strains to change colors.


----------



## chronicripgrower (Sep 21, 2013)

another newb here,looks good,shouldnt those be bigger at 41 days and how come the lights so far from the plants,my as well sub up.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 22, 2013)

Orca film at the local grow shop is around 120 dollars for a 50 ft by 5 ft roll .Yea ive got it on the floor walls and made curtains to that drop down next to the plants.It is similar to tyvek.It cleans up easy with soap and water and you cannot tear it with just your hands it is pretty durable material.I talked to the guy at the grow shop and he said 98 to 99 % reflectivity and diffused.
Its been a long time since i purchased my capp controllers .(junk but work well when they are not broken)They were around 500 bucks for the stupid things.A digital timer relay will cost me around 100 bucks,the floats will cost me around 40 bucks for 8 floats(stainless steel also,enough to set up four control buckets on the same timer)and maybe 12 bucks for the outlets,additional wire and plug ins maybe anther 50 bucks.Then we would have some sort of real nice sheet metal case painted or brushed stainless to fit it into with a base to mount to a wall proper.I think id also send the unit with a GFCI to make sure the grower is plugging his stuff into the GFCI...I would think i guy would be able to sale them and double his money and still be around or under the price of the garbage capp or other brands(all of them use the same junk timer relay).
If i were growing dirt id still be using mycos. But i use zone by DM. It is a give and take like everything else.My roots love the zone but no doubt they liked the mycos better.The zone keeps PH stabilized and keeps the system clean.
Like you i am always interested in saving power, I like to use my hoods to not only focus light but air flow around the plants.One end of the air inlet is hooked up to my A/C unit and duct work that cools the room the duct runs straight to the hoods and the hood is used to diffuse cool air not only across the bulb but keeps a constant air change over in the plants, each 5x5x5 space or 125 CF gets around 150 cfm of air change over. a few more fans for air circulation and we are all good.I was able to turn off at least 6 fans in my grow room just having a proper votex of air circulation in the room.
And yea..you could air cool a parabolic hood, i dont know if its been done but yea..it can be done easily.The problem is the super sized hoods would be real heavy from it.But yea we have devised a easy way to add air tubes to them already.In my case more for the use of pumped in air movement for circulation.Smaller parabolic hoods would be able to be enclosed with glass and cooled.
The reason i like parabolic hoods is you are able to focus the light better the type of parabolic hood i am talking about surrounds the bulb in a base up position.The bulb puts light out around it 360 degree,The light, base up, in the hood can be focused from all sides of the bulb that way.I may be wrong but it seems to me bulbs mounted in the horizontal position only captures the light from three sides for focus.Its probably not much difference though.
Talk to you soon.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 22, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation
around before giving it to
max420thc again.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok..i guess this is soon enough.I had a brain fart..then a brain storm.
Over the top of your cool tubes make a arced conduit frame in a larger sloping angle.or even in a V.
If you were to look at it from the side it would look like the roof of a house.The conduit is like 2 bucks for a ten ft section of it at lowes or home depot.You can also get fittings at different degree angles.same with PVC.Or you could make it out of PVC just try and bend the angles by heating up the 12 cpvc or pvc to make the arc.Make sure the sides come down past the sides of the bulb so you can control the direction of the light at least somewhat where you want it.The frame is joined together with fittings or some other genius way like bale wire.The orca paper is put on the frame and wrapped around the frame tubes to secure to the tubes with some 3/4 inch garden hose or black tubing left over from the scrap in my case.It will wrap around the orca paper on the tube holding it in place then a few screws into the hose tubing shot through the orca paper into the frame.
These will be VERY cheap to make and be able to replace the bat wings you have on top of the cool tubes.
If i were doing it i think id make five ft hoods to go over the cool tubes to diffuse and spread it as wide and far as i could DOWN.Thats probably overkill.
I think if you add the orca film along with some home made diffusers to go over the cool tubes..Id bet you will think you added another thousand watts of light to your grow.
Orca is like the hot sauce that old woman uses in the commercials, I put that shit on everything.Like super thrive..i put that shit on everything too.
Some of the best small grows i have ever seen are in tents.Why? because they use all the light they have effectively.Tents are not even made out of orca paper that will produce 50% plus more light.So other than a few very large growers with very large plants if we as growers can simulate the light use and reflectivity we find in a tent to the best of our ability we can increase yields and quality.
Disclaimer; i have zero stock or interest in saling orca film.(before someone accuses me of it on here)
Some tight wads always mention how much more expensive orca is to mylar and panda film.The question is how much would you give to add another 1000 watt light in your room? the cost of a good ballast light and hood would be pushing 700 bucks to add.Then you have to feed it power and cool the heat off of it.Would you add that extra 1000 watt light for around 300 bucks?Would you trade 300 bucks for 4000 dollars every two months?


----------



## stondded (Sep 23, 2013)

Dlopez i was wondering if u have had any Hermie issues with the plushberry's in relation to overfeeding?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 23, 2013)

stondded said:


> Dlopez i was wondering if u have had any Hermie issues with the plushberry's in relation to overfeeding?


None so far.. i check the plushes twice a day..no nanners so far. There one of my strongest madies in the garden..


----------



## max420thc (Sep 23, 2013)

Well mr lopez..i got me some pictures taken.mostly of the room and hood..but ill be damned if i can figure out how to post them from my phone to my putor.
To make the thing isnt much more than putting up a tent kind of.Make a square the size you want out of half inch electrical conduit.Take flexible material such as PVC..half inch would do nice.Mount PVC to corner of frame and bend in a arch the height 6 inch's or so above the bulb you will be using..so measure your bulb..just bend it in a arch over to the opposite corner.Then the other two corners ..at the top drill a hole through the two tubes and mount a eye bolt for your hanger in the top this will also hold your tent frame in place.take a 1 ft square would be plenty of polished stainless.put your hole in the center of the stainless for your mogul socket base and the holes to screw it to the plate pre drill.at each corner of the square stainless steel plate mount with 1/4 threaded rod and hold in place to the plate with screws and washers.When you are done it will kind of look like a upside down table with the legs in the air.
The next step is to line the four rods square in the center of your cross tubing, drill holes through the cross tubes put the all thread rod through the holes suspending the stainless steel plate and light socket under the tent Frame.At this step if you leave the threaded rod a little longer what it will allow you to do is ajust the beam of the bulb if you wanted to.(will explain)If the tent is going to be large like a 5x5 we put in additional cross members maybe 1/3 down from the top of the dome.Here comes the hardest part..now we add the orca film over the frame.Put the orca film against the frame and cut it out with a few inch;s extra around the sides for joining and overlapping the panels.Leaving a one ft hole at the top for air circulation ,If you wanted for stability reasons you could mount hangers to the same points that the all thread rod runs through the top of the PVC conduit.or add more eye bolts any where within the cross members.
To ajust the bulbs focus you can raise and lower it inside the hood with the 1/4 threaded rod.,just leave extra rod so you can ajust it.
This works in the same way your mag light..if you have ever seen one or played with one. you can turn the head the the flash light to ajust the beam of light..from a wide area to a more direct beam of light.All it is doing in the flash light is ajusting the reflector up and down on the light bulb focusing the beam..
You could make this hood any way you want it..You could make a small deep hood with more focused concentrated light or a large one to spread the light more.
.PS.use some spray glue in a can to the posts to help stick the orca paper in place and hold it while you work with it..also after orca is in place use tubing screwing it to the tubes to hold it all in place.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Day 42 of flowering.. 2000ppms of CO2.
55% Humidity
75° High Temp ( Lights on )
66° Low Temp ( Lights off )

Cannawizard thanks for clearing up that myth about 1500 ppms are ideal. Fuck that.
The more i give them, the bigger they get, not a bit of stress on these ladies.. Im forever in your debt.. 

( this is me bowing down...)
Lolz. 







They swell by the day...

Ohhh yeah.. 

Max.. ill be down for a couple of days after this run. I bought 6. 50ft rolls of the orca.. 400 dollars later.. Im taking them bullshit reflectors off. And covering the entire room cieling, floor and all with the orca..
U think itll reflect better? I think soo..

Also, that tea u had me brew. Wow the ladies loved it.. as u can see..

Thanks to all u guys.. i learn something new everyday on RIU .


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 23, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Day 42 of flowering.. 2000ppms of CO2.
> 55% Humidity
> 75° High Temp ( Lights on )
> 66° Low Temp ( Lights off )
> ...


Sweet, your chicks are filling in, keep up the good work bruh~ teas & sugars should be on your ladies dinner menu  can't wait for the bud shots~

#cheer$


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 23, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Sweet, your chicks are filling in, keep up the good work bruh~ teas & sugars should be on your ladies dinner menu  can't wait for the bud shots~
> 
> #cheer$


Teas and sugars till the end now.... I love fat girls...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Agent Orange Day 42.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ace of Spades is by far gonna out yield everything in my room.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ace of Spades again.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Plusberry is such a vigouros strain... fucking awesome.. not one nanner yet. On either pheno. 













Pink lady pheno..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Plusberry is such a vigouros strain... fucking awesome.. not one nanner yet. On either pheno.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Pink lady pheno. Plushberry


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2013)

Lookin sharp in there 420,really iced down, sweet and fat ass hoes,lol.congrats.Rdr.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 23, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Lookin sharp in there 420,really iced down, sweet and fat ass hoes,lol.congrats.Rdr.


Thank raider.. yo i wanted to ask u.. were u got that ecpd from.. can u point me in da direction?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2013)

I bred those beans myself currently runnin,i do know a wonderful little underground seed store i'll pm you to.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 23, 2013)

Looking great man! I bet you got some great smells in there! They look to be at that stage where brushing up next to them is gonna leave your sticky as fuck all day. 

keep up the great work my friend,

papa


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 23, 2013)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DLOPEX1420 Good shit my friend! Keep up the good work. Am running Querkle and Space Dawg at the moment. Querkle is real tasty smoke. [/FONT]


----------



## max420thc (Sep 24, 2013)

6 rolls?WOW..i think ive only used around 3 rolls in my room.Yea..its going to make a difference..it will be like someone turned the lights on in the place..Your baby room and mommas going to really dig it.When you first start your girls into bloom the light will bounce easier from the floor up until the canopy fills in.
Your growing great..the ladys all look healthy and high quality.
Out of the five plushberry beans i popped i only got the one pheno ..It is the same one as your pink lady.Non productive..but it was beautiful when it finished up,watch her turn pretty pinks in color with orange hairs crawling the outside of pink calyxs.The bud when dried and cured has kind of like a raspberry taste and crush's up into a light purple color in the inside,more of a relaxing indica style stone.
Where the pics of the querkles?Ill be interested to hear your smoke reports.You will be kind of shocked at the querkles im thinking,The buds dont get huge on mine..but super dense so they weight more when finished than you would think.Finnish times on the querkle could be a bit faster than the AOS or plush berry..especially with the space queen pheno.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

get that shit out of here spammer.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 24, 2013)

How the fuck do i delete these spamer posts.. fucking wack


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Somebeech a little help please


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

I reported it, give it a few.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2013)

I reported them all to  hate that shit, I mean shit, I don't work and even I have better shit to do then spam. Damned cockroaches!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

Heres the ecpd if yu don't mind me postin it.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 24, 2013)

Outstanding raider


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Somebeech a little help please


Guess im alittle late,Sry.
Just report like RDR did sends message to Mods.
Nice op Dlopez.


Beech


----------



## stondded (Sep 24, 2013)

Looking super dope gunna b a nice harvest


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Heres the ecpd if yu don't mind me postin it.


Ummm yes please..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 24, 2013)

stondded said:


> Looking super dope gunna b a nice harvest


Thanks man.


----------



## goodgirlkarma (Sep 24, 2013)

sweet photos and looks like some nice strains your running. just read up on your thread. I jus started a 2K room as well. I see your run a carbon filter.. Do you exhaust it outside of room or do you use it just to scrub the air and recircluate it within? thx


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 24, 2013)

goodgirlkarma said:


> sweet photos and looks like some nice strains your running. just read up on your thread. I jus started a 2K room as well. I see your run a carbon filter.. Do you exhaust it outside of room or do you use it just to scrub the air and recircluate it within? thx


Thanks.. running 17 strains ATM. Good luck on your room. I recirc into the room. 0 smell. I runn 2 460 fans with 2 phst boy filters both with silencers.. hope this helps...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

are the 460s very loud?


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 24, 2013)

DLopez How big is you grow room?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 24, 2013)

@ 10X11x10 i think. Haven measyred it in a couple of years..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> are the 460s very loud?


They are loud. The silencers are a must..


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 24, 2013)

I wish I had that much space. Getting ready to set up a 6x6 tent. You running CO2 from a bottle or do you have a generator?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

I use a 275 and does the job not very loud cant hear it till yure up on it.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2013)

My 800 you can hear in the room over lol. Like a fighter jet getting ready to take off. The can filter helps a bit, but shes still a loud SOB


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

in my first house I was growing out of I had the inline fan mounted in the attic and cooled the garage and bedroom grow with one 450 couldn't hear it up there from the floor.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Sep 25, 2013)

Buy this inline and be done with noise issues http://growershouse.com/vortex-s-line-ultra-quiet-fan-8-728-cfm make a six inch ver too. It's a new and direct competitor to the tdx silent series( which is awesome but hard to find). 100% speed controllable !! Damn I want one bad..

Nice grow going on in here btw.......


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice link P, might have to check that when I upsize my flower tent. Got a 6in. Max fan right now that does the job, would be nice to have a lil less smell but I also do not close the tent up. Moves 220ish cfm on the first speed setting, only goes up to ~350 on highest setting and boy is she loud, been thinking about a duct muffler but there is literally no room with the 12" of ducting I have to use now lol. 
D I am pretty excited to see what comes of those AOS and Plushberry, probably gonna be pretty envious of you and your awesome phenos before this whole thing is over....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

gotta spread some more rep before givin it to ole 420 again.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

papapayne said:


> My 800 you can hear in the room over lol. Like a fighter jet getting ready to take off. The can filter helps a bit, but shes still a loud SOB


is that yu in the avi? and id to,lol.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

raiderman said:


> is that yu in the avi? and id to,lol.


I would never do no shit like that..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Raider this ones for you.. Found 6 seeds, all nice and ready to go.Thinking of calling it Blue Who... lolz 

So took down 2 blue cheeses today they were about 80% Amber. She could have been pluked 2 days ago.. ( but i got highhh ) afro man...







This strain is the quickest strain i have seen to date..

46 days of flowering..

No smell when growing.. but when she drys.. hol fuck nuts.. 
Like BB pancakes drizzled with maple syrup...

She will be in my garden till the end of time..













Enjoy.. ill post macro shots tommorrow.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Raider this ones for you.. Found 6 seeds, all nice and ready to go.Thinking of calling it Blue Who... lolz 

So took down 2 blue cheeses today they were about 80% Amber. She could have been pluked 2 days ago.. ( but i got highhh ) afro man...







This strain is the quickest strain i have seen to date..

46 days of flowering..

No smell when growing.. but when she drys.. hol fuck nuts.. 
Like BB pancakes drizzled with maple syrup...

She will be in my garden till the end of time..













Enjoy.. ill post macro shots tommorrow.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

Killa bro,looks super sharp on those harvested and growing,soaked with thc crystals.thx for sharin bro.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

The Blue Who expierment. Should be interesting.. 

Blue Cheese ( Fem ) x Dr.Who ( Male )


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Grape Ape 

Day 46..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

One more.. The money shotttt.. wait for it.... 








Im so lucky to have been gifted this strain....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chernobly ( Tacos )

Look at the resin tacos on this bitch... fuck...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

Saweet,that's gonna ripen solid purp no doubt,mycos tea and molasses really workin out for yu..hope my gdp looks haf as good as yures...Damn ,the sugar fairy sure paid yu a visit,amazing resin production .peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chernobly..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dr. Who


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 26, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Chernobly..


Beautiful plants you got going Looks like ice on your ladies, Nice job


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Been running the brewer bucket. This is the baddest tea ive ever made..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Agent Orange is the most beautiful plant ive ever layed eyes. 







Can someone please send this to hightimes for me.. im sketchy with those kinda things..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

One more....


----------



## papapayne (Sep 26, 2013)

YUM! shes looking great!


----------



## max420thc (Sep 27, 2013)

Out fucking standing DLOPEZ.The chernoble you have have looks allot like the ripper i have..cept not as much resin.Subcools gear is the shit.When you buy his gear his description is almost spot on.
Every female ive had have had excellent resin production,top shelf quality excellent taste.Ive popped allot of peoples beans.Very few of them have accurate descriptions ,and there shit will not be stable at all..phenos all over the map.It is annoying when you pay good money for beans spend countless hours and wasting time and money to even grow them out.
I had a plant one time that smelled good tasted like cocacola would send you on a magic carpet ride..but looked like complete shit.
Ive had and seen several others that look great taste like crap and wouldnt get you high.
That chern is going to straight kick you in the head.watch.That shit is going to be crazy.There is nothing you have that is not looking better than 95% of the plants in high times.And it will only get better.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 27, 2013)

Out fucking standing DLOPEZ.
- Thanks max, Dude the teas that i e been brewing are the fucking funk.. I would hav never thought that the mycos could survive.. Thanks man.. 

The chernoble you
have have looks allot like the ripper i have..cept not
as much resin.
- Yah shes a bad bitch.. the other one is a way bigger yielder, but resin prodiction is no where near the tacos pheno. Thats what im calling her. I think depending on how the other pheno tastes and burns like, regardless of weight she will get the chop.. well she, ill post pics of her next time.


Subcools gear is the shit
When you
buy his gear his description is almost spot on.
Every female ive had have had excellent resin
production,top shelf quality excellent taste.
- Subs gear is defently the most fire that have grown.
An i got some legends in my garden..

Ive
popped allot of peoples beans.Very few of them
have accurate descriptions ,and there shit will not
be stable at all..phenos all over the map.
- I know what u mean. Not with TGA..

It is
annoying when you pay good money for beans
spend countless hours and wasting time and
money to even grow them out.
- Out of all my strains im growing besides tga. 75% were clones gifted to me..
The only reason i popped TGA, Is because of all the evidence that when grown properly, TGA strains are defently in the top 3 breeders.. IMO.

I had a plant one time that smelled good tasted like
cocacola would send you on a magic carpet
ride..but looked like complete shitIve had and seen several others that look great
taste like crap and wouldnt get you high.
- Ive had all of the above.. 
KEYWORD.. HAD..

That chern is going to straight kick you in the
head.watch.That shit is going to be crazy.
- I cant wait to make some BHO from the trim..

There is
nothing you have that is not looking better than
95% of the plants in high times.And it will only get
better.

- Thanks buddy, much appreciated. It would be nice to see my work in Hightimez.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Out fucking standing DLOPEZ.
> - Thanks max, Dude the teas that i e been brewing are the fucking funk.. I would hav never thought that the mycos could survive.. Thanks man..
> 
> The chernoble you
> ...


we are running outdoor dwc 5gal buckets with 70% tea / 30% hydro nute (an/gh/canna/etc) --roots are exploding  ~


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> One more....


that's some nasty purp there ,lookin pro in there.peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Macro shots of the 45 day Blue Cheese..

Not the best shots but...












L


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice macros, what do you use to take those? And is the blue cheese from big buddha?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 28, 2013)

A celeston usb microscope. Im still learnin to use it.. The blue cheese was gifted to me.. Don know what bredder. Sorry bud..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Day 47... Temps. Low; Lights off 60°. Lights on; 72° Low Humidity 52%. High Humidity 58%. 2000ppms of C02.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 28, 2013)

My cross.
Lady Delic.
Lady Purp x Kushadelic. 
aka;Snow White


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Agent Orange (left). Chillin with the Chernobly...







Agent by itself..


----------



## papapayne (Sep 29, 2013)

Everytime I see your plants it really makes me wanna get some subcool gear! Keep up the great work.

-papa


----------



## max420thc (Sep 29, 2013)

I was asking last evening on a post about your MH bulbs you bloom with.what is your reasoning behind this? more resin production?
I also mentioned tomato cages around your girls .I wonder what happened to that post?oh well


----------



## max420thc (Sep 29, 2013)

that chern is freaking sick looking..I see why sub cool takes his JTR to allot of cross's.The thing is a freak of nature with the resin production.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn, I wish the gifts I got were in plant form... Do not live in a mmj state though, yet... Looking good in there, can not hardly keep up with all the strains you got going. Def takes skill to know that many strain's diets and keep em all in good form like you do.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

> Everytime I see your plants it really makes me
> wanna get some subcool gear! Keep up the great
> work.
> 
> -papa


Thanks man.. Do it.. your patients will love u for it..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

cant see the forest from the trees,lookin good ACE.rdr.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

max420thc said:


> I was asking last evening on a post about your MH bulbs you bloom with.what is your reasoning behind this? more resin production?
> I also mentioned tomato cages around your girls .I wonder what happened to that post?oh well



Sorry max i must have missed the post.. to me ive tested my strains under hps and mh. Mytests prove to me tha mynugs get way more dense when flower under more blue spect than red/orange spect. As well as more resin production. This is my findings and i religiously flower under mh blue spec bulb...
I do tomatoe cages on my scragley ladies which include exodus cheese, fruity chronic juice, blue cheese, and my grape ape. These bitcjes no matter what kind of supercropping i do have no stabilty in there stems to hold themselves up.. these are all just my opinions..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> cant see the forest from the trees,lookin good ACE.rdr.


Got to keep it interesting... since u asked here u go... 

Day 47 of flowering...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Grape Ape.. Day 47..


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 29, 2013)

Lookin great. Day 47? How long are you going to let them go, you think? They look most sativa-ish...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

dlopez1420 said:


> got to keep it interesting... Since u asked here u go...
> 
> Day 47 of flowering...


saweet,thats alot of f#@%in weed.


----------



## djshorty06 (Sep 29, 2013)

Dlopez Are you running A/C in the room?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Gquebed said:


> Lookin great. Day 47? How long are you going to let them go, you think? They look most sativa-ish...


Till the bulbus heads on the trichs are 80% cloudy and 20% amber. 

That for me is key.. they will all be cut at diff times...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

djshorty06 said:


> Dlopez Are you running A/C in the room?


The central A\C of the spot..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> saweet,thats alot of f#@%in weed.


Its no that much...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice

Day 47..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Dr.Who.. The Runt...

Day 47..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

The chunky chernobly.. Shes a big bitch.. no where near the same amount of resin as the other pbeno.. but man is she putting the lbs. On...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Exodus Cheese


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sea if plusberry an AOS...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn bro,damn,they look like they have more push in them also.,this wat encourages ppl to grow.peace.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey sent those pics to you on the phone brother..went out and got a new drop phone with internet.Did you get them?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 29, 2013)

Now thats an ocean I wanna swim in!


----------



## max420thc (Sep 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yu don't post pics on here Max?some do some don't.


For what ever reason these fooken electronic devices are driven me nuts.I got a computer guru..he just is not here wont see him tell next week.
I took around 15 pics today while we were doing some maintenance.I did send them to lopez..not sure whether he got em or not.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 29, 2013)

Ive never tried it.You will have to try it out and see how it works.Whats the rate of application the cost the the times of application recommended do you know?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 30, 2013)

max420thc said:


> For what ever reason these fooken electronic devices are driven me nuts.I got a computer guru..he just is not here wont see him tell next week.
> I took around 15 pics today while we were doing some maintenance.I did send them to lopez..not sure whether he got em or not.
> 
> View attachment 2840002




Max im still to see the pics... i checked my email and nothing.. i saw that post about humbolt countys own products.. u use them? I used them one run and then i read this following post..

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/459639-warning-carcinogens-found-humboldt-countys.html

I was like wow..dumped all bottles on a concrete sidewalk and said bye bye.. these produ ts cause cancer.. stay away from that shit... just sayin...

I had crystal burst, gravity, snow storm. Through all that shit away..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 30, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Hey sent those pics to you on the phone brother..went out and got a new drop phone with internet.Did you get them?


Nope. Anxiouslly waiting...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Damn bro,damn,they look like they have more push in them also.,this wat encourages ppl to grow.peace.


Thanks homie..

You must spread some Reputation
around before giving it to raiderman
again.


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 30, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Till the bulbus heads on the trichs are 80% cloudy and 20% amber.
> 
> That for me is key.. they will all be cut at diff times...


 And how long do you expect that might be? I ask because I've gone as long as 73 days in 12/12 with a couple indica dominants and have never seen more than a few amber trichs. I'm doing AK47 now which is a sativa dominant was wondering how long that will need to go before I see a good bit of amber...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 30, 2013)

Gquebed said:


> And how long do you expect that might be? I ask because I've gone as long as 73 days in 12/12 with a couple indica dominants and have never seen more than a few amber trichs. I'm doing AK47 now which is a sativa dominant was wondering how long that will need to go before I see a good bit of amber...


Heres the thing.. i never count from the day i flip.. i count 7 days after the flip..
That when they realize that the hours have changed and begin to flower.. how are u counting your cycles...

Here is a blue cheese that flowers in 47 days.. this perfect ripness for me..
I could have taken her at 45.. but i got higg ( afro man )


----------



## max420thc (Sep 30, 2013)

chemistry is another one of my hobbies.
Daminozide Is a plant growth regulator used frequently in the production of apples and other food production.SUCCINAMIC ACID;SUCCINIC acids.Believe me..if you go to the store and eat ANYTHING there you are getting this one in your system..like it or not.Last study was done in 1998.
Paclobutrazol;Use,plant growth inhibitor also used in food production.Also used in apple production.No known toxicology report on either of these product chemical compounds.
C15H20CIN3O, Molecular weight of 293.80 Daminozide;C22H27NO2 Molecular weight of 160.17
Just because someone on here says its so ..so often does not make it so. Just think about this for a second..how often have you seen some yea hoo spout off on here and you are thinking..this shit cant be true or you know its not true.I always confirm.Just because some yea hoo on here says this shit will will kill you..what kind of axe may he have to grind? Do scientists agree with his opinion the shit will kill you? HELL NO they dont agree with him.ALL OF US HYDRO growers are using manufactured nutes made out of the SAME compounds found in the natural earth.Yet dirt growers are always telling us That shit will kill you.
I just got into this discussion with a organic grower about AVID..and that shit is a poison.It kills the fuck out of mites if you want to get rid of them though.If you have them or have ever had them you want rid of them right? Most products i think are like a viagra to the little critters..this guy starts in on my about how that shit causes cancer and how lethal it is.I checked on the toxicology report..a three pound rat would have to be injected with 50 grams of the shit to have a 50% death ratio.I dont bring this shit out unless i have them..so it really never comes out of the closet.It is nuclear to the little commie bastards though.These are the same people who bitch about GMOs.200 years ago people struggled just to feed themselfs..People would starve all over the world now companys make hybrid seeds that are more productive less prone to disease drought and pests.That dude in the third world country who used to be starving because he didnt have enough to eat now he does thanks to GMOs..you think hes bitching about it being a GMO..or how tasty it is and how his belly doesnt hurt him anymore because he had something to eat?
Some people are completely wacky doodle against anything that is not organic it is insane.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 30, 2013)

I sent the photos through a text message.They should be entering your gmail account right about now..i hope..


----------



## dontpanic (Sep 30, 2013)

How do you feel about your cool tubes? Have you had normal hoods and if so do you feel you still have equal amounts of light coverage? Your sea of ace and plush looks like my dreams at night lol can't wait to plant my ace seeds!


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 30, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Heres the thing.. i never count from the day i flip.. i count 7 days after the flip..
> That when they realize that the hours have changed and begin to flower.. how are u counting your cycles...
> 
> Here is a blue cheese that flowers in 47 days.. this perfect ripness for me..
> I could have taken her at 45.. but i got higg ( afro man )


Fantastic pics!! I count from the day I flip to 12/12. I see your logic in waiting a week to start the count.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 30, 2013)

max420thc said:


> chemistry is another one of my hobbies.
> Daminozide Is a plant growth regulator used frequently in the production of apples and other food production.SUCCINAMIC ACID;SUCCINIC acids.Believe me..if you go to the store and eat ANYTHING there you are getting this one in your system..like it or not.Last study was done in 1998.
> Paclobutrazol;Use,plant growth inhibitor also used in food production.Also used in apple production.No known toxicology report on either of these product chemical compounds.
> C15H20CIN3O, Molecular weight of 293.80 Daminozide;C22H27NO2 Molecular weight of 160.17
> ...


Coool. I just thought it was a good read, not really a chemist so yahh..i sure can grow bomb bud w/out using hombolts products, so i have no need to fuk wit it..i was just tryinvg to be helpful..

Anyways i didnt ge the pics... wtf.. send them to ny email addy, i really want to see tgat xreation.. meepit green bud..


----------



## max420thc (Sep 30, 2013)

It is..i wouldnt want to give someone something i think would ever hurt another person.But ever since i was a kid ive seen doctors tell people eggs will kill you..then they changed their minds and eggs were good for you..pregnant women were never supposed to drink..now they say a glass of wine is good for them.Thanks for the information..i did read it.Its just allot of the stuff that is all of a sudden bad for you we have been ingesting it for years..maybe it is were all of the cancer is coming from i dont know..im not that smart.
If it were a cancer causing agent the FDA would make them stop using it . along with all the apple and produce growers you could think of.Maybe they have. It is my understanding a product i dont use much and have a equally good substitute for is gravity.I just want to bomb them with some K at the end for density.
Maybe the EPA did say something to all the growers who use it or the FDA.
You know i used to grow organic right?For the quality and taste you are not going to beat indoor organic..just aint going to happen in my opinion.You are doing a great job buddy.
Raider got them and has them on his thread.Some how the guy was clever enough to get them to load up..There of course are pictures of a five foot HOOD..spreading light like a beast.Go check em out.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Heres the thing.. i never count from the day i flip.. i count 7 days after the flip..
> That when they realize that the hours have changed and begin to flower.. how are u counting your cycles...
> 
> Here is a blue cheese that flowers in 47 days.. this perfect ripness for me..
> I could have taken her at 45.. but i got higg ( afro man )


great macro shots bro.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> great macro shots bro.


Its a bitch to get a good shot.. out 10 shots i kept these two.. good example on harvest peak time.. for me anyways..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 30, 2013)

max420thc said:


> It is..i wouldnt want to give someone something i think would ever hurt another person.But ever since i was a kid ive seen doctors tell people eggs will kill you..then they changed their minds and eggs were good for you..pregnant women were never supposed to drink..now they say a glass of wine is good for them.Thanks for the information..i did read it.Its just allot of the stuff that is all of a sudden bad for you we have been ingesting it for years..maybe it is were all of the cancer is coming from i dont know..im not that smart.
> If it were a cancer causing agent the FDA would make them stop using it . along with all the apple and produce growers you could think of.Maybe they have. It is my understanding a product i dont use much and have a equally good substitute for is gravity.I just want to bomb them with some K at the end for density.
> Maybe the EPA did say something to all the growers who use it or the FDA.
> You know i used to grow organic right?For the quality and taste you are not going to beat indoor organic..just aint going to happen in my opinion.You are doing a great job buddy.
> Raider got them and has them on his thread.Some how the guy was clever enough to get them to load up..There of course are pictures of a five foot HOOD..spreading light like a beast.Go check em out.


What is your substitue for K? The only thing i use is beastie bloom week 4 -5 @ 1/2 tsp per gallon. And that is really a P blast..


----------



## max420thc (Sep 30, 2013)

just good ol fashioned sea weed juice and i bomb the piss out of them with three drops a gallon of superthrive vit B. this only goes into the flush.It was my understanding that is all gravity was is a super concentrated kelp extract.But they will no longer be making it.
week 2 through 5 they get big bud(cant remember the npk) with snow storm(0-0-3) and chrystal burst(0-15-15).The first week they get bud blood(its high in PK like 45 or so for each and snow storm).week 5 to 7 they get over drive,chrystal burst and snow storm.week 8 flush with gravity superthrive and grotec final flush.Flush starts on day 49 and goes to day 56.I usualy change my water a couiple of times during flush to remove any salt away from the plant and let it draw down on its own sugars.So they normally only get a few days of gravity and superthrive.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

that's a lot of reading for me.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quickie...

Day 50.. AOS..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

AOS close up


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Plusberry. Towerz of resin


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

One PB shot.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Intermission frim porn. 

Heres the nursey.. Everyone has been topped, crimped, and given the shakes....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Alright back to the porn..

Plusberry pink lady pheno..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Panaramic shot of the room day 50..


----------



## max420thc (Oct 1, 2013)

Dlopez..im going to try and talk you into putting down that orca film ahead of schedule and take before and after pics so some folks can see what happens at least in your veg room.
Dont make me double dog dare you or call you lazy.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Dlopez..im going to try and talk you into putting down that orca film ahead of schedule and take before and after pics so some folks can see what happens at least in your veg room.
> Dont make me double dog dare you or call you lazy.


Im gonna do the veg room first... gotta finish this run first..


----------



## max420thc (Oct 1, 2013)

Man i hope i get a nice ace of spades fat and juicy like the one you have.The 4 baby AOS are running..just watching and waiting now.top em let em show sex and put em in.You might be what a week out now Dlopez?


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 1, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Heres the thing.. i never count from the day i flip.. i count 7 days after the flip..
> That when they realize that the hours have changed and begin to flower.. how are u counting your cycles...
> 
> Here is a blue cheese that flowers in 47 days.. this perfect ripness for me..
> I could have taken her at 45.. but i got higg ( afro man )



Love those shots, what did you use to take them? 
Is this barneys farm or big Buddha blue cheese?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Man i hope i get a nice ace of spades fat and juicy like the one you have.The 4 baby AOS are running..just watching and waiting now.top em let em show sex and put em in.You might be what a week out now Dlopez?


I got 3 diff phenos.. there all chunky ass fuck.. The least chunky is so fucking smelly.
Im bout 7-10 days out its all up to the trichs.. im sure youll find sime good phenos.. they respond great to crimpping, topping and lst.
Ace of Spades loves to grow, and i took her up to 1300 ppms in week 5.. like a boss..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

reddiamond said:


> Love those shots, what did you use to take them?
> Is this barneys farm or big Buddha blue cheese?


Thank man its a celeston digital usb micriscope, its ok for 50 bucks.. This strain was a gift. Dont know if its a budda or barneys..its such a badass strain. Just crossed it Dr.Who ( accendentially ).. Should be pretty cool.. Cheese Dr. Maybe? I dont know. Def gonna pop a couple soon, aas well as get them to some other skilled growers..


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 1, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Thank man its a celeston digital usb micriscope, its ok for 50 bucks.. This strain was a gift. Dont know if its a budda or barneys..its such a badass strain. Just crossed it Dr.Who ( accendentially ).. Should be pretty cool.. Cheese Dr. Maybe? I dont know. Def gonna pop a couple soon, aas well as get them to some other skilled growers..


 Hmm .... maybe some nice blue-who is about to hit the streets 
And how do you post big pics, I've seen them on a few posts but couldn't work out how to do it


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 1, 2013)

You post it from a url is he way i get my pics to be big, if i upload them from my fules on the comp they load as normal attachments, pretty sure lopez uses phitobucket. i just link a url from my threads if i neex an old pic, not super computer savvy so im sure there is another way, just only way i know how. hope this helps.
Lookin nice in there d, my space bombs are just starting to form their flower clusters, gonna pick up a CO2 tank this weekend and start easing em into a heavy ppm like your doing. my vote for a nname is nacho cheese, whos cheese is it? nacho cheese! corney i know lol but with the who part of it made me hink.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2013)

dr mc cheesy is my name vote lol. Sounds pretty epic to me! blue cheese is probably one of my favorite strains, I love the melt into the couch moments. never tried dr who, but if your growing it, I am sure its worth trying. If you looking for volunteers, pick me pick me lol. 

Keep em green 

-papa


----------



## max420thc (Oct 2, 2013)

Here are some thoughts of mine Dlopez.im going to bounce them off of you to see what you think.
Ive been thinking about the MH bulbs and adding them to the flower side.Im going to do it But i dont want to do all of the bulbs with MH.This is my concern and i think its legit,I will without a doubt lose some size and development to the bud(my strains are small producers)Matter of fact others who have grown the querkle normally cant produce a ounce out of it in a five gallon container.I commonly get 2 ounces out of it in a 2 gallon.E&G.Ive thought about adding UVb lights to the grow to increase resin production.Upon reading a article it said UVb must be added all the way through veg and bloom in order to increase potency.(The article looked legit and had a case study and testing to go with it)Ive thought about adding a zoo bulb or two but really do not want to introduce more power usage.Ive got a line on a MH bulb that produces huge out put in the blue purple and green spectrums.
I can add the MH along with the HPS one out of three .The plants get rotated and as part of maintenance once a week.Or add in the MH at around day 28 and take out the HPS.Ive got a two lamp area that i am going to be using for nothing but experiments on lighting,nutes and new strains.
Here is my thought right now at least while my mind is racing on ripper.Man this shit is really hazy..its fooken great.I like up highs.
Im going to run With the HPS until day 35 At that point with the timing of these strains it will only have about one week left in the development stage,This is when they will put on the last of their size and start packing in resin the most.at that point put in MH and see what happens.It should make the buds harder and increase some resin output Without losing internodal spacing,bud size or the compactness of the plant.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 2, 2013)

Max, I know this is gonna seem like I am pushing lights on you and I am sure you are fine with your setup but since you are talking bout adding MH to your bud room to get added UVb you should check out the light I am using it is and EFDL, aka a fluorescent on steroids. It has a lil uvb and a pretty tailor made spectrum for plants, and it takes less btu's of A/C. Other bonus is the thing has a decade warranty, no joke. I am going to have this thing till I go to have kids, maybe pass it on to them lol jk. Oh and their customer service is the best I have experienced, quick and prompt. Hope you think about it, they are not cheap but once you factor in bulb swaps, ballasts, and a hood (know you make yours but just saying), and A/C cost over the life of this lamp think you might like it. 
They say it is comparable to a 1000, but a 600 is more accurate with my experience. Sorry if ya think I am spamming lopez, saw max's post and figured he might like to check it out,


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Max im still replying.. enjoy this new mendo dope song... Dr. Who..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPMQPL5pAmI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## max420thc (Oct 2, 2013)

Ive got some T5 set ups.Every article i read says you want the UVb to be in the 10 nanometer range or green spectrum if possible.I would think the more you can get the better of you are as far as resin production.Ive only made a few hoods so far with other designs on the way.Mostly i am experimenting with ORCA to good effect and outstanding results.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok ive got a side at 32 days old. I tried out some new light speed bulbs 600s because they have more blue and green spectrum in it to see what it would do.
Well i found out what it will do.The internodal spacing is further apart and bud development is weaker at the same time.The pistols have not developed as long as they do under the more orange spectrum HPS.(sunleaves ,eye, ushio)round day 46 they finish filling in and start gaining density at that time until finish ten days latter.The good news is there seems to be a little more resin development at this stage and it appears we are going to have a little tighter nugs.Other than those i think over all im going to lose some weight.
I realize this is just one brand of bulb,so i still may try and introduce MHs into the test run coming up this week end,Im thinking right now the EYE that i am using in veg has more orange spectrum to it that the other MH i have.I think using the EYE MH would give me a better mixture between orange and blue spectrums.
I think using the HPS during the beginning of the grow would get the initial development started and introduce the MH at day 35, I think this will be a decent combo to start experimenting with at least as a starting point.
Day 10;Bud development set and starts outstanding for day 10..crowned down and filling in already under 2 600 watt sunleave bulbs and one lumatec bulb.
Leaves are curling and twisting some from the heat of the nutes.No burned tips and other than that looking and filling in outstanding.
To all you new folks growing..Dont feel to bad when something goes wrong.If you are not fooking something up you are not doing it right or trying hard enough.
Learn from it just like life and go on.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

lookin like Christmas day over here. great view..hey MAX.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Soo chopped Ace of spades # 1 today... she was so ready.. 80% purple bulbus heads and 20% cloudy. Wait till u see the macros.. shit looks so crazy..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Here are pics of that AOS #1.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

It so cold in tge house that the camera on my phone was cloudy.. sorry..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dr.Who Day 52.. Shit is wicked...

Not a heavy yielder but damn, look at tge rails on that hoe..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

AOS #2 All cloudy heads.. got like 4 more days imo..


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 2, 2013)

It def is cold in your house with all the ice you got on your bud lol, wait those are just stupid amounts of trichs.....


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow bro just wow. Fucking incredible man


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Finished trimming the blue cheese today. It suffered the worst from the pollenation of the Dr.Who male Got like 30 beans..

Blue Who... like bo hoo.. i like it.

Here is that blue cheese. This shit reeks....

W/O sugar leaf






W/ sugar leaf..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Last one night gents...


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2013)

What's your blue cheese smell like?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Blueberry pancakes w/ maple. Under tones of bluberry cheese cake.. its so complexxx.. i love it..


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 2, 2013)

Wait did you have a herm, or just missed a male? I thought you tried to pollinate them...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

that's a sick ass bud.wata adventure this has been .ns job on the overall...how about whoberry,lol.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2013)

Omg that sounds incredible man. Sucks you don't know who the breeder is on that one. Would love to get that phenotype.


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 3, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Blue Who... like bo hoo.. i like it.


Yeah that's what I thought, like "Oh shit my bitch got pollenated" boo hoo


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 3, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Wait did you have a herm, or just missed a male? I thought you tried to pollinate them...


I missed a male and two flowers opened up a got some of the ladies.. no herm seeds


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 3, 2013)

Well atleast it is not a herm, would have sucked to see the strain is unstable. Happens to the best of us man.... I do like that name though. better than nacho cheese for sure lol. Want to cross Moby dick with uk cheese just to call it cheesy dick lol, immature I know and not real solid grounds for a breeding project but it made me chuckle.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

lol,,,there is a method one can use to produce a more stable hermie seed actually,alot of breeders use the same method without chemicals.ive done it before and worx perfectly.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 3, 2013)

A way to self without using colloidal silver? Have not done a lot of research into selfing or breeding in general really, will get there eventually but I got enough on my plate as it is without adding pollen into the mix. Nonetheless I am still interested if you do not mind divulging your secrets lol. If not its cool too.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

its a long winded post don't wanna clog his thread......say 420 looks great,how long is the total time from seed and clone to harvest on this grow?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Shit hold on ...let me go to the first page...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 3, 2013)

5 months... couple o days..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 3, 2013)

raiderman said:


> its a long winded post don't wanna clog his thread......say 420 looks great,how long is the total time from seed and clone to harvest on this grow?


Raider post that technique. Im interested. I know of one way with isolating a bud and exposing it to light ..never tried it though..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 3, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DLOPEZ1420 again.
Very nice op there mr lopez
Beech



*


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

I had gotten the info here some time ago ,overipening the bud a bit till the beans start falling off the one selfing or a herm plant ,lowering the light and exposing hard light to the bud during the extra week 2 weex..I done it couple times with bluemoonshine fems , I had one hermie badly on me ea time during a grow and removed it finished off ina closet..wen I grew a couple in the next grow not a hermie one .was I lucky? maybe.but after the second time I figured I was on to something,maybe.still don't want a herm in my grow,dont like breakin my back worrying actually..


----------



## papapayne (Oct 5, 2013)

I am wondering your advice, since you are obviously very familiar with subcool genetics. I am going to buy a pack of one strain, and I was wondering if you wanted to offer some advice to help me choose? I am thinking a 5 pack, think 5 will be enough to be sure to get a great mother? I usually love indicas, I love that couch lock pain killer feeling, was torn between dr. who, conspiracy kush, pennywize, or ? What would you suggest as a good one for personal flowers. Obviously taste smell and potency are my keys. Thanks for any advice!

papa


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 5, 2013)

papapayne said:


> I am wondering your advice, since you are obviously very familiar with subcool genetics. I am going to buy a pack of one strain, and I was wondering if you wanted to offer some advice to help me choose? I am thinking a 5 pack, think 5 will be enough to be sure to get a great mother? I usually love indicas, I love that couch lock pain killer feeling, was torn between dr. who, conspiracy kush, pennywize, or ? What would you suggest as a good one for personal flowers. Obviously taste smell and potency are my keys. Thanks for any advice!
> 
> papa


Chernobly.. so fucking icey...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

So AOS # 1. Chunky bitch shot a herm. She got taken down at day 54.She had all clody trichs.













Also took down AOS #2.

And a couple of my own.. Sour Ladys..







There were ready...

So AOS hermed. Only that one phenotype. 







Gonna see how she produced and tastes and smells like before i kill the clone.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Drying...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

So Day 56...

Killed C02. And givin the ladies there last mycos/molasses tea. .. then ro water till finish.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

The babies starting to take off.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Plusberry. This pheno is so indica... the buds feel like rocks. 

Ohhh and did i mention the resin... 

Day 56...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Plushberry ( pinklady ).

Day 56.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Agent Orange... fucking wow...

Day 56.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 6, 2013)

DAMN MAN! just when I think they can't look any better, you post new updates! Looking amazing as always. 


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DLOPEZ1420 again*


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 6, 2013)

Dlopez what size pots are you growing out of? 5 gal?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 7, 2013)

djshorty06 said:


> Dlopez what size pots are you growing out of? 5 gal?


6.23 gallon pots.. found them at a cinstruction site.. five finger discount.. lolz...


----------



## papapayne (Oct 7, 2013)

LOL thats how I get my hard pots to. Home depot and wall mart stack pots that the plants died in and sometimes you even get lucky and you get the sales box that holds usually 8-12 pots depending on the size. The sales carrying box are nice when you wanna move a group of plants around. I keep trying to find some so its easier to take my sog plants in and out the tent to inspect the rear of the tent.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 7, 2013)

that post may not have made any sense, I am ripped off some scissor hash. Been trimming my outdoor and smoking like mad!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 7, 2013)

I love scissor hash... the best ki.d of hash imo..


----------



## papapayne (Oct 7, 2013)

Fuck ya man. Don't get me wrong i like butane hash but its so much better having hash with no chemicals


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 8, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> 6.23 gallon pots.. found them at a cinstruction site.. five finger discount.. lolz...


free.99 is always the best deal! Good looking flowers man


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Chopped some ladys today.. will discuss tommorrow..

Heres the room before ... Day 58 flowering







Here is the room after the Chop.







Turned of a 1gee. Gonna finish the rest off with 1400watts.. Im a cheap ass..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 8, 2013)

The nursery..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Im going to bed.. Its been a long day..

I leave u guys with an Ape Shot..

Day 58.. and Chugging along...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 8, 2013)

Ooooo sparkly lol. Looking nice in there lopez. I am sure that blue cheese tastes just divine, only time I have had some was a year ago and there was no denying what it was, smelled like a blueberry cream cheese muffin....


----------



## papapayne (Oct 8, 2013)

that ape looks mighty tasty!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

So the plusberry #1 pink lady pheno Shot a herm..

Needless to say she got the axe.

Day 58.



















It sucks that she hermed.. i think she wad just telkimg me she eas done.. The smell is freaking redonkulous..

If my patients want it i grow it..

Enjoy..


----------



## papapayne (Oct 9, 2013)

how many more days were you hopin to take her? she looks chronic as fuck


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

papapayne said:


> how many more days were you hopin to take her?


I think this strain is a 58 day strain. Well this pheno anyways.. 
She hermed i think anyways, because she was ready to reproduce. She wasnt being feed. 
Her soil was moist. 72°. 52% humidity, so it wasnt stress. She was just telling me to pull her.
Fucking crazy resin profile, smells like berry lemonade.. so sticky.
Cant wait to smoke her...



I love my job....


----------



## papapayne (Oct 9, 2013)

Yea man, I bet your "day at the office" is pretty brutal


----------



## 420skyhigh420 (Oct 10, 2013)

I must say read threw ur journal lastnite front ta back and ur room ur set up and ur grow methods are absolutely A1 hope to be where you are soon I'm runnin a 3,000 HPS 10x10 room workin on gettin my room dialed in 100 before I throw co2 in there


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Day 61. Everybody was ready.. Flower room chopped and hung.. pics coming soion.. Night RIU.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 10, 2013)

if that was just about the biggest tease ever lol! We wanna see them bitches!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Papa for u homie...

Grape Ape Day 61.

Chop...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Had 5 Grape Apes.. 

ROCK SOLID Skunky goodness....


----------



## papapayne (Oct 11, 2013)

thanks bro! that ape looks tasty as hell. I would kill to smoke a bowl of all your strains lol. Hows the ape high?


----------



## papapayne (Oct 11, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DLOPEZ1420 again*


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 11, 2013)

So here are all the ladies that hermed and there dates.,,
Keeping in mind that i had a small polenation problem
So i cant say it was genetics... what i do know is that these were
The only strains to herm. Gonna run a smaller plant count next run. More controlled and no fucking expierments...
Im keeping them all for one more run, cant wait to get feedback from ny patients...

AOS Day 56.
Plusberry #2 Day 58.
Querkle Day 58.
Agent Orange Day 61.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 11, 2013)

At least they are hermies at the tail end of the cycle. Take the victories where you can I suppose. Better a herm when the weed is already chronic then trying to pick nanners for weeks on end.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Still gonna keep them in the garden.  ... to fire not to...


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah i feel your previous statement that they were telling you they want to die applies with all the dates listed, i thought bout just tweezing the sacs that i saw and letting my nypd go but i found 3 on 2 buds so i called it a wrap. Maybe try pulling them a lil earlier? Should upload some nacros of the herms trichs pretty pleasssse lol


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Got something better...


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 11, 2013)

I always heard that the plushberry had some herm issues. I have never ran it but a few peeps I know had issues. I am running the Space Dawg and Querkle and this is about the 3 run with the same cut and havent had any issues with herms. just my .02 Flowers looking real yummy!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah the querkle is a pussy bitch.. my colas are like 2.0gs. Bullshit. If it dont produce next run.. its getting fed to my pitt.. the clobe anywayz..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Papa.. ive been a bit busy homie..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Riom for drying is 69° w/ 51% humidity.. Takes like 4 -7 days to dry. Then in jars..

Got some AOS Curing as well as Quantum kush.. That quantum is so sweet...


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think Querkle would do better if you super crop it. Next run I have 4 clones for the Querkle and am going to super crop 2 and run the other 2 normal and see if I can get more yield from those bitches


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2013)

querkle has 3 phenos and 1 has a decent yield while the others were wimps imo.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> querkle has 3 phenos and 1 has a decent yield while the others were wimps imo.


Huh.. good to know.. i have 5 more beans i may pop.. I gotta find that pheno..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 11, 2013)

djshorty06 said:


> I think Querkle would do better if you super crop it. Next run I have 4 clones for the Querkle and am going to super crop 2 and run the other 2 normal and see if I can get more yield from those bitches


I topped like twice. And crimped the fuck out her. IDk. She gets one more chance.. 

She is super frosty though. And smells like sour grape jolly rancher..

Querkle Day 61. Chpped..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 11, 2013)

The babies are growing up.. Go lots of work to do in da next week..







Ive been topping and Crimping like crazy..

Gonna be Traing the fuck out of these bitches after transplant..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Agent Orange

Day 61. Chopped.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 11, 2013)

And the nanner..







Still so dankk....


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 11, 2013)

Even with nanners still looks bomb! make some wax or bubble out of the nanners!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 11, 2013)

hell yeah or put them in ur cerial


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 11, 2013)

Damn dlopez ur getting the damn thing done, fucking shit looks awesome man, wow that agent orange is off the hook bro, i got tangerinepower in 4th week of flower and its the first time something actually smells like its name, it reeks of tangerines, it suppose to be subs cut agent orange(tangerine pheno) and bluepower it unmistakeable tangerine smell, cant wait, ur new babies r looking good to, big props homie


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 11, 2013)

im sure u know this but some strains will throw some nanans when there ready for harvest, late harvest, sometimes they dont even release pollen


----------



## max420thc (Oct 12, 2013)

Ive got the querkle and ripper in my garden.I told you neither one of em are producers.The only thing that makes the querkle a keeper is the density and dankness of her nugs.They are sooo fucking tight and hard you could knock a cat out of a tree with a sling shot if you put one of these nugs in the sling shot.Super dank lemon taste and smell.
I do not think anyone would be able to get much production out of the querkle in dirt honestly.
She likes to be pushed and pushed hard to produce else it wont throw shit.Same with the ripper.
The phenos i have.The querkle grows like a grape vine.Turns burgandy in color bud get dense all the way to the bottom of the plant so do not stalk to hard.The bad news is the buds are small..the good news is there are a fookin millions of em.She responds really well with bud blood the first week.All plants respond well to bud blood but some like it more than others.
I really really like bud blood..it sets up your grow for a good productive healthy run from the get go every time.
There is some debate how much this product will add to the production of the grow(those of us who use it)I know it will in some cased depending on the plant double the production of the plant.
One guy i was talking to said 25%I think ive ran a few more strains a few more times than this guy has though,It may only be a increase of 25% on his plants but there are plants that will double their weight on it.
Thinking about that product, it truly is some magic. Its like fookin jet fuel for your plants.Nothing else like it ive tried.
The more non productive the plant is the better it seems to work on the plant,
Im not scared to try something new or learn something new.If a product works for me it hangs out, If not it goes away fast.
Your plants look great brother ,love the frost,and im ready for some smoke reports from you already.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 12, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Papa.. ive been a bit busy homie..


Looks great.but looks like allot of work..It takes two guys to hand pick the amount i grow almost 2 weeks to pick a small pull.(depressing to think about)
Pick and done with a machine in 6 hours. all of it.Beautifully done too.


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 12, 2013)

Max420 bud blood is a good product I have ran it a few times. I've gotten some average yields from querkle it boils down to training and pot size. As of lately I been heavy on topping and just started super cropping. I am not a big fan of having 20-30 plants in the flowering room at once. I prefer smaller plants count in bigger pots. In my 4x4 I just run 4 plants 7gal bags and get amazing results. All I can tell you guys is its all about the roots. Bigger the roots the bigger the fruits!


----------



## max420thc (Oct 12, 2013)

djshorty06 said:


> Max420 bud blood is a good product I have ran it a few times. I've gotten some average yields from querkle it boils down to training and pot size. As of lately I been heavy on topping and just started super cropping. I am not a big fan of having 20-30 plants in the flowering room at once. I prefer smaller plants count in bigger pots. In my 4x4 I just run 4 plants 7gal bags and get amazing results. All I can tell you guys is its all about the roots. Bigger the roots the bigger the fruits!


This is true the bigger the roots the bigger the fruits. 
Most all the intermediate to advanced growers running around these parts especially when growing in dirt are training there plants already(topping pinch shaking putting them hos through some abuse before they get to the flower room.These things go without say.
What we are talking about is getting the most from your plants through science and timing.
Normally if your all about weight you grow hydro.For the simple reason you can control EVERYTHING your plant gets and what it is doing at all times.
Normally (notice i said normally)hydro growers that compact a large number of plants into a small area will out produce any dirt grower alive.
Not only will they outproduce the dirt grower they will do it fast and the plant will have more potency. The trade off for this is taste.
Less resistance to the plants roots,more surface area to uptake nutes air and water.No mud or dirt to deal with,and complete control over what the plant is getting and when it gets it.


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 12, 2013)

max420thc said:


> This is true the bigger the roots the bigger the fruits.
> Most all the intermediate to advanced growers running around these parts especially when growing in dirt are training there plants already(topping pinch shaking putting them hos through some abuse before they get to the flower room.These things go without say.
> What we are talking about is getting the most from your plants through science and timing.
> Normally if your all about weight you grow hydro.For the simple reason you can control EVERYTHING your plant gets and what it is doing at all times.
> ...


You are correct sir. Well played LOL I havent tried Hydro yet I been thinking about trying it out and starting out with 1 bucket before I make the jump to a full system.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 12, 2013)

Well said max, i have pretty much always trained my gals but this time around it was straight BDSM on theses bitches lol. Nevee tried bud blood, the booster i have fell in love woth is H&g top shooter liquid not the powder. I like what it does to my plants during the last two weeks before i flush. never really had a burn woth it either. I guess i have never consudered hydro a viable option for me just cause i love the flavors that come with weed nd am trying to work towards a more organic approach to be able to have all the flavors. i know this means dropping the h and g but i am starting a side by sode of super soil vs canna tera to see which tastes better and i my harvest of organic vs. synthetic will be comparable.
Plants look like they are dripping with resin lopez, nice job. i think it has to be that mh u put in there because you have some of the frostiest nugs i have seen under hid.
Keep it green everybody and don't forget that bigger roots means bigger fruits!


----------



## max420thc (Oct 12, 2013)

djshorty06 said:


> You are correct sir. Well played LOL I havent tried Hydro yet I been thinking about trying it out and starting out with 1 bucket before I make the jump to a full system.


I just won at a raffle a GH drip system.If you were around id let you have it.But a good idea..just try one and see how you like it.
To me to grow in soil is the hardest form of growing you can do.I know it may seem simple but to be good at it is complex.And allot harder work.
A basement is the ideal place to grow but hauling dirt in and out of a basement is a bitch.A muddy bitch.
You could try passive hydro with a five gallon bucket. cheap and easy.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 12, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Well said max, i have pretty much always trained my gals but this time around it was straight BDSM on theses bitches lol. Nevee tried bud blood, the booster i have fell in love woth is H&g top shooter liquid not the powder. I like what it does to my plants during the last two weeks before i flush. never really had a burn woth it either. I guess i have never consudered hydro a viable option for me just cause i love the flavors that come with weed nd am trying to work towards a more organic approach to be able to have all the flavors. i know this means dropping the h and g but i am starting a side by sode of super soil vs canna tera to see which tastes better and i my harvest of organic vs. synthetic will be comparable.
> Plants look like they are dripping with resin lopez, nice job. i think it has to be that mh u put in there because you have some of the frostiest nugs i have seen under hid.
> Keep it green everybody and don't forget that bigger roots means bigger fruits!


There are boosters that are organic you can use.You just make teas out of high PK bat poops.No they are not as effective as chemical nutes but they help out allot.


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 12, 2013)

max420thc said:


> I just won at a raffle a GH drip system.If you were around id let you have it.But a good idea..just try one and see how you like it.
> To me to grow in soil is the hardest form of growing you can do.I know it may seem simple but to be good at it is complex.And allot harder work.
> A basement is the ideal place to grow but hauling dirt in and out of a basement is a bitch.A muddy bitch.
> You could try passive hydro with a five gallon bucket. cheap and easy.


Drip system? is that were there a drip on on top of the baskrts keeping the top rocks wet?


----------



## max420thc (Oct 12, 2013)

Around 50 bucks is what it costs.


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice! Dlopez sorry if we thread jacked you!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 12, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Around 50 bucks is what it costs.


Haa.. thats what i started in.. had some pythum issuses.. moved on an d never looked back... i love dirt....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 12, 2013)

djshorty06 said:


> Nice! Dlopez sorry if we thread jacked you!


Ur good brother..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 12, 2013)

djshorty06 said:


> Even with nanners still looks bomb! make some wax or bubble out of the nanners!


Thanks man. I cant wait to smoke the agent... i will be making strain specific bho this round.. should be interestinng..


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 12, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Ur good brother..


Just showing respect man


----------



## papapayne (Oct 12, 2013)

Yea I tried hydro and didn't like it either. Call me old fashioned, but I like growing in dirt. Cant beat the taste of organic weed in soil


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 12, 2013)

djshorty06 said:


> Just showing respect man


Preciate it..


----------



## max420thc (Oct 14, 2013)

Waiting on those smoke reports;


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Working on that...


----------



## papapayne (Oct 14, 2013)

LOL sounds like another brutal day at the office


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 15, 2013)

Finished triming. Now shower, then off to the 9-5...


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 15, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Finished triming. Now shower, then off to the 9-5...


I know that feeling especially when its a one man trim show!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 15, 2013)

Querkle...






So fucking serious. Not a big yielder, but damn she knocks me out.. Good sleeping aid...


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 15, 2013)

Photobucket fail man, idk why they keep fucking with your pucs but i cant see them... wish we were high tech enough to get smells from pics lol


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry fellows.. 

Querkle is so yummy. Gitta ge her yield.. She is the slowest veggi.g pkan i have..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 15, 2013)

AOS..







Sorry for the shitty pics...


----------



## max420thc (Oct 15, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Sorry fellows..
> 
> Querkle is so yummy. Gitta ge her yield.. She is the slowest veggi.g pkan i have..


Yea that pussy bitch dont produce jack shit..she really sucks in production..yea yea yea..NOW YOU GET TO CHOOSE A FEW TO THROW OVER BOARD.CANT KEEP EM ALL..
Do you really want to throw this dank ass bitch over board?
im glad im not you. Now you get to choose what ones your going to keep and what ones you are going to throw over board.Its like picking your least favorite child and killing it.But you love em all.


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 15, 2013)

I just popped a few AOS bean hope I get some bitches. As far as production on Querkle its bomb smoke and I keep her for my shes my own personal smoke. If you love it and its your personal stash I say keep the bitch! I hear AOS is a good yeilder? any thoughts?


----------



## max420thc (Oct 15, 2013)

I hope she is a decent yield plant and i hope she has some of that jack the ripper power she was mixed with in her too.Im smoking on some jack the ripper right now..It is my favorite high of all time of anything ever.The querkle to me has a novacain high,Jilly bean was great too..a real hit you in the head type high..wig splitting actually.Jack is real clear headed soaring high.
The four ace of spades i have popped a month ago after seeing dlopezs ace's are looking real pretty,
DUDE..Your killing a nigga over hear waiting on those smoke reports.Least you can do is give us a finger hash report on each strain..wow
Ive been watching this grow for some time you been putting out regular and all of a sudden you cut us off..WTF is that shit?Thats some shit my ol lady would do.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Im waiting for at least a couple of weeks for everythimg to cure..

Smoke report for now is they all taste like chlorophly. I wont smoke anymore...

That querkle is straight numbing... i cheated i tried that one..

Ill be doing individual smoke reports with micro shots, budporn and descriptions... be patient gentleman.

Also started to take the room apart.. full makeover.. instead of stapling the orca to the walls. Imma make cheap wood frames and attach it to the frames so i can have a fully adjustable room.. even on the cielings..

Sorry havent been able update guys.. ATB. D.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 16, 2013)

max420thc said:


> I hope she is a decent yield plant and i hope she has some of that jack the ripper power she was mixed with in her too.Im smoking on some jack the ripper right now..It is my favorite high of all time of anything ever.The querkle to me has a novacain high,Jilly bean was great too..a real hit you in the head type high..wig splitting actually.Jack is real clear headed soaring high.
> The four ace of spades i have popped a month ago after seeing dlopezs ace's are looking real pretty,
> DUDE..Your killing a nigga over hear waiting on those smoke reports.Least you can do is give us a finger hash report on each strain..wow
> Ive been watching this grow for some time you been putting out regular and all of a sudden you cut us off..WTF is that shit?Thats some shit my ol lady would do.


That AOS... lets just say shes hefty.. and i could have pushed them more...

You will not be disappointed..trust me


----------



## max420thc (Oct 16, 2013)

Do it..DO IT..Lets see the light..Orca rules ....


----------



## papapayne (Oct 16, 2013)

I have heard from a few sites, that when you use wood framing to put the orca film up, its a bit easier to keep temps regular as the space between the wall and the film acts as an air insulation layer. I think its easier to get it tight on a frame then the wall to from my experience with it


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Papa. U ve used the orca before... how did u like it.. im excited..


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 16, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Papa. U ve used the orca before... how did u like it.. im excited..


I still have some that I never used LOL on a side not all 4 AOS bean pop! Time to find me a fine ass bitch!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 16, 2013)

I like it. Once you get it up, makes cleaning so easy. definitely helps keep temps and humidity easier to maintain then without it


----------



## max420thc (Oct 17, 2013)

Did you ever go look at the youtube video of the orca film?
Whatever you put up you have to work around.So try and make it as move and get around.Ive thought about angling at the bottom of the plants a panel like you are talking about to bounce the light back up.But for cleaning and working purposes would be allot more trouble.I like to KISS it..easy to clean Bright as fook.Did you see the pic i took for you of that hood in the veg room?
That hood was made of orca.
The closer you can get your reflector to the plants and let air move around it the better you will be.Orca on the floor will be amazing for your bud room when your plants first start they will take off like rockets.The initial development will be unreal. You will see..If you jump ugly on em fast and they get a great start The whole grow will be amazing all the way through.
Orca isnt mylar or panda film.
You can save some money if you dont go all the way to the ceiling..only need to go as high as your plants grow normally and contain as much of the light in that area as you can.
HA..your plant stretch is going to go way down and your internodal spacing is going to improve.Your buds are going to get bigger. The sides of the plants away from the arc of the bulbs will be more developed with a nice increase in production.As good as your shit looks already buddy you are going to be kicking the fook out of it now.
Fook who couldnt use another 50% increase in light for the cost of a bulb that you never have to plug in..The film will pay for itself then some the first run.
Make sure you get some kind of reflection from the top of your cool tubes down into the plants.Contain all of the light in the area you are growing in.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 17, 2013)

WATCHED
4:07  
[h=3]ORCA Grow Film vs. Diffuse Mylar Performance Test.MOV [/h] 
23,660 views
 3 years ago


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 17, 2013)

Max im doing the cieling cause im taking the bat wings and throwing them in the trash., therfore the light will be reflected and diffused by the orca on the cieling right back down to the canopy. Its going dancing lumens in that bitch..

Started teardown/sterelization today..

Quick pic..







Also ordered a sample of that bud blood max.. got that in the nail tiday... yeahhh...whats ur dosage and how long sdo u run it to?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 17, 2013)

The babies are building roots and getti.g topped every time they shot 2 new nodes. Crimping to the max every 3 days as they recover...


----------



## papapayne (Oct 17, 2013)

Babies are looking good. How much longer veg you gonna give them?


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 17, 2013)

Dlopez How much nutes do you mix up at a time? I was using bud blood at 1 gram per gallon. That shit is pretty strong and too much its going to be burn city on those bitches.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 18, 2013)

I use it as recommended at 2 grams per gallon of water.It is only used the FIRST week only.Growing in soil you should be able to pour into the soil just maybe two to three times during the first week then drop it out.
The only time i seen any stress when using it is when i used it with hammer head at the same time of 0-15-15.And that was only a light yellowing because it was developing so fast it was sucking all the nitrogen out of the plant for the increased bud sites and formation.
The closer you get the reflectors over the top of the bulbs the faster and more intense it is going to turn the light down.If you hang reflection over the bulbs 3 ft vs hanging the reflector over the top of the bulb three inch's the three inch's is going to direct with force your light back where you want it.
Keep all the reflection as close to the bulb as you can get it.
Im really stoked to see you do these things.The orca you are putting up on the walls and the bud blood you are going to use are what i call game changers.
What is a game changer? In my opinion it is a thing you do that completely changes your grow for the better..very very noticeable improvement in the whole grow.
Your weight of production is going to go way up .Im thinking although you are growing in dirt it is going to speed up your grow too by a few days.
The roots and growth will explode on bud blood.If you are feeding them anything the first week it is normally a lite feeding im sure.You should be all good.
I bang my bitch's to the wall..they get nailed hard and keep getting nailed hard all the way to flush.Some people think im full of shit when i tell them i run a EC that is off the meter..i start out with a EC with everything included of 3.6 and end up over 3.8.That maxs out my EC blue lab trunchin meter.I cant read anything over 3.8..it doesnt go that high.
After that first week BOMB the fuck out of them with PK like 0-45-45 up till week 5.Then drop out some of the PK add a LITTLE N and bomb the fuck out of them with K and vit.B(super thrive)three drops a gallon is bombing them for me.Then flush the fook out of them last week.
If you are using organic products i know you use a high PK bat poop teas and strong kelps at the five week or so period.Would have to ajust some for the strains finish time.
The bud blood there is nothing like it i know of.I dont know if it is synthetic organic or what the hell it is..i know it is magic.Nothing else is like it.nothing works like it.
Its spendy as hell especially for me.But in dirt all you have to do is throw 4 grams in a two gallon water bucket and your in.Not to expensive that way. I dose with 100 grams buy this shit in bulk at 500 gram containers at 300 bucks a crack..worth every cent.
Everyone who has taken a recommendation to purchase this stuff at the hydro shop has ALWAYS purchased it since the first purchase.Everyone of them says its a game changer in their grow.
allot of the products my local shop carry's is because of me using/purchasing them telling them how to use them at the hydro shop. Paying them extra in advance to carry the products i want.But after carrying the products on the shelf and telling people who come in and out the door buying more and more of these products.Everything from azomite to garden lime right there available for the organic growers to the best products available at the best price for the hydro grower.
This isnt cali i live in.You better support your local hydro shop here in town or you wont have one.There are only three shops here and two of them are run by idiots. The other one is over a hundred miles away and i drove it for several years to get to it, or ordered what i wanted off of line.
I used to order from a company called discount advanced nutrients in cali.The guys at that shop are cool as hell and free with information.They will straight tell you what works and what doesnt and who has their gear right and who doesnt.
You can purchase ANY product from them not just advanced nutes.They dont have a dog in the fight.If you want it they can get it . Its just a sale to them they do not care what product it is.
Other than organic the people who have their gear set up right and growers are getting great results in hydro with are. AN, DM, and Canna, according the them.
Ive tried allot of them and end up back at AN sensi two part.For the easy of use and quality it produces.The DM i have found will produce large flowers but without the frost as the AN.
DM ZONE for hydro growers is the shit.Its amazing how many products when i think about it that ive tried.Lots of them do not produce results or very little results. The ones that have stay around.
Good lord ive got chatty weed..Jack the ripper sends your brain into over drive.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 22, 2013)

Its been a while.. been busy with da 9-5.. 

Quik update.

Bought all materials to make my orca hoods @ homedepot.
Spent 50 bucks to make 3 hood frames.. 

Here are some mock up pics.. 
Deminsions for each hood are 9ft. X 4ft. X 3 hoods.

These hoods are gonna be sick..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 22, 2013)

And da babies..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 22, 2013)

My OG hates R.O water. She is a cal/mag hog..


----------



## max420thc (Oct 23, 2013)

I cant wait to see your new set up.





This biatch is going to be getting it now..No slowing down.


----------



## t.weezy (Oct 24, 2013)

Fantastic thread and grow DLOPEZ! Subbed and locked in for the next one. Can't wait to see the improvements in the next room and your journey on finding those great phenos!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks wezzy.. and welcome.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Got the rest of the hoods framed.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Got the rest of the hoods framed.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 24, 2013)

And i couldnt help myself.. i orcaed o.e up..



















Fucking amazing.. 400w looks like 1000w..

So fucking bright..


----------



## max420thc (Oct 25, 2013)

I know its allot of work..you got it looking good,This is going to pay off for you big time.
I wish me and my crony were there to give you hand with it.We like to work anyway.
If your grow were a car what is going on right now would be like installing a blower on the engine.
If you think its bright now wait till you get the orca on the walls. floor and get some sort of curtain hung to contain the light in the growing area.
When i said a long time ago how it would be like adding another 1000 watt bulb to your grow,
Ive been growing a long time and every grow i run anymore always comes off without a hitch with great quality and production.Even out of non productive plants get decent production.
When i think i know it all something comes up and reminds me..Hey you arnt that damn smart yet.Your not that good yet and something happens and it gets better..when your at a point you think..i cant do any better than this..this is as good as it gets..NOPE..it just keeps getting better..keep absorbing more knowledge.
It has helped me allot to have three separate grow areas so im always doing side by side comparisons of the grow with constant ongoing tests from one section of the grow to the other.As small changes are made the results can be monitored easier to find out what is working and what does not work.I can find and implement what works faster than most can,
It takes most growers 12 months to grow at most 6 crops.In 12 months im growing 18 plus crops a year.
Today i start pulling and cleaning 36 plants. It may take us around 6 hours to have it processed.Tomorrow we will replant another 36.Turn over rate is fast.
It takes 56 days to turn over a crop and it is running on average of 7 to 14 days faster turn over than others who run the same strains.
In three weeks we have another 36 plants come off..then in two weeks another 24 plants.
I wish i could l show more of what is going on.But i am not a computer wiz and the thought of it kind of freaks me out to show my grow to much.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sooooo im fuckin beat...

Done for now...

Enjoy... Max let me know wha think...

I love Orca film. Worth every penny.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## max420thc (Oct 27, 2013)

Damn..im tired too.36 out. processed,36 in and rocking..two days.total..less than a day down time.Done day 55 In day 56.Querkles are crispy done and the rippers are nice and done.
SHIT IS LOOKING GREAT. It doesnt even look like the same room.What did you do run out of orca paper?I see a little that needs to go on the floor still.
Maybe you were tired and im a dick..maybe both..Oh well.The curtains look nice. did you put a weight on the bottom to hold them tight?I just leave mine loose and roll them up when im working around them and tie them up in a roll with the ratchet straps.Some cross members across the orca in the center of the hoods would make it a little smother and tighter and the frame more rigid.
It will be real easy to clean with bleach soap and water. The shit is real durable and will last a long time..like years.Can you get those hoods tighter to the canopy?I seen a fan in the way would there be a way of moving the fan some place else and dropping the hoods closer?The closer you get the orca's surface to one another the more bright and intense the light will be.Especially with the orca under the plants it will be fucking amazing bright.The plants love it to keep stretch down and increase bud sights nodal spacing.
Are you running fewer plants i only see two bulbs on right now?Or you just have the rest loaded yet?
Have you juiced them with the Bud Blood yet?


----------



## max420thc (Oct 27, 2013)

Fucking amazing..it looks like a operating room in there now.You could cut a heart out and put it back in..its so clean and bright.Puts any other product to complete shame.Throw that mylar shit away with the panda film.It grabs the light and spreads it across the wall.Who ever invented it HUGE Kudos to them.
Like you said..worth every penny.Its like adding another lamp without adding to the electric bill.It pays for itself straight away.
People bitch about the cost of it.All i can say is wow when they do.Its like trading hundred dollar bills once for thousand dollar bills for years.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 30, 2013)

nice room dlopez looking good as always


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 30, 2013)

5 days later.. This film is the shit.. I ran out. I had cancellex the otder of the 6 rolls. And pdered one 100ft roll. Max i ran out. It covered alot. I would say 75 % of the room. Pkus the curtains, Plus the Hoods. Super though material. Cant wait to finish. Can see the difference. Node spacing has tighented even on the Quantum Kush. Anyways here are som pics. Veg is boring.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 30, 2013)

1800 ppms. Started hitting them early this time. Lets see what happens..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 30, 2013)

Haaa its the 707 post. Cali reppibg here


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 30, 2013)

nice you got a new meter or is that a old one i need to get one myself co2 meter right


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 30, 2013)

BigWorm best advice I can give is dont go cheap on the CO2 controller. Mine went out last week and my burner stayed on and cooked my bitches up! Fuck


----------



## max420thc (Oct 31, 2013)

Did you hit them with the bud blood Dlopez?If so they should be starting to set bud out in 5 to 7 days.Keep your reflectors as tight to the plants as you can.
It doesnt take long to burn through some orca.Ive got a section that has been in 5 days,They were showing bud set yesterday at day 4.In two more days they start getting hit hard with big bud and humbolt countys own, chrystal burst.
Out of the four ace of spades seeds ive popped 3 of them are female showing sex.Still waiting on one to show.One of them is fucking HUGE with not many branchs or nodal spaces.
WTF? did you get a pheno that got like twice the size of the others twice as fast? Like jack and the bean stalk fast?Huge leaves..There is positive some Afgan in it.
I just pulled 4.5 lbs off of 3 600 watt lights.Rather small producers.I should get a extra half lb to lb on the next three lamp pull.Small producers jack the ripper and querkle..i still get respectable production off of them.I might be dreaming but im sure i could about double that production with a good producer.
No large producer has been able to stick around my grow yet..they just dont get the quality of the smaller producing plants..not the potency or the taste.Thats as of yet.
I get a bit envious of you all in legal states..wish we could just walk up and get a nice clone to start with from a dispensary trading clones from one grower to the other.
There are allot of growers in my area due to the shit economy,but only a couple of them are any good.
There are two types of growers around here,Id like to be a smart ass and say..good and bad.But some guys are good at setting up the grow room , good with electrical and mechanical issues but have no idea what a plant is, what it requires and more importantly when it requires it.
Then you have the other grower..the guy with a green thumb that cant plug in a power cord without trying to burn his home down.
If both are set right...the growing conditions and the nutritional needs of the plant the plants will slip stream through the grow fast and more productive than ever before.
Jut keeping the plant from stressing in the bloom phase.No stress on the plant looking for air. No stress on the plant looking for water or food. No stress on the plant looking for light or co2.No stress on the branch's supporting the weight.When you take the stress off of a plant it allows the energy to go into bud production and the plant will finish faster.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 31, 2013)

djshorty06 said:


> BigWorm best advice I can give is dont go cheap on the CO2 controller. Mine went out last week and my burner stayed on and cooked my bitches up! Fuck


I hope it didnt fuck em up to bad.It always pays to purchase good equipment.It is good advice to give.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 31, 2013)

I think im going to run out and buy stock in ORCA the way lopez is going through the shit.
Then after everyone sees the improvement in his grow the shit should be flying off of the shelf


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 31, 2013)

max420thc said:


> I hope it didnt fuck em up to bad.It always pays to purchase good equipment.It is good advice to give.


Thought I had a good one. I had the hydro innovations one but he hey shit happens. It wiped out 3 of my plants and was able to salvage only two of them. Getting my new 6x6 tent going and going to have a fail safe exhaust fan on it case this happens again and it will suck all the heat and CO2 out. Gonna add a extra 6" fan with a thermal switch. Came home with temp at 130 shit was cooking in there for a few hrs.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 31, 2013)

Ive got a green air controller that has been good to me.Has the photo cell on it to turn it off when lights are off.It looks like the one Dlopez has is made pretty well.The only ones ive seen i didnt like were the cap models that have pre set PPMs and no digital read out.
I had a burner gas valve stick open once.Make sure its the co2 monitor and not the gas valve stuck open.You should be able to just disconnect it from the monitor if it is still flaming its the gas valve stuck..if it shuts down its the controller.


----------



## djshorty06 (Oct 31, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Ive got a green air controller that has been good to me.Has the photo cell on it to turn it off when lights are off.It looks like the one Dlopez has is made pretty well.The only ones ive seen i didnt like were the cap models that have pre set PPMs and no digital read out.
> I had a burner gas valve stick open once.Make sure its the co2 monitor and not the gas valve stuck open.You should be able to just disconnect it from the monitor if it is still flaming its the gas valve stuck..if it shuts down its the controller.


100% sure its the controller. When I opened the room the PPM meter was reading 500ppm at a nice 130 degrees


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 2, 2013)

Room 90% done..

Bitches transplanted & In there final places.. gonna give the a couple of days to recover from transplant.

Then it straight Training.. There al ready from topping got like 20 mains.

Cant wait to flip these bitches..










..


----------



## max420thc (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks great. Its on like donkey kong. Hey you never answered my question on if you hit em with the bud blood yet..need to do it straight away .


----------



## djshorty06 (Nov 2, 2013)

Killing it D! Ill post some pics of my 6x6 when its ready if you dont mind!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 3, 2013)

No bud blood just yet.. Im flipping Dec.1. 

Today was some BDSM on thesr bitches..

Used floral tape for the first time.. Cool stuff...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 3, 2013)

So max... the hoods are adjustable.. 

Whatta u think...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Can u say bright.. it takes like 6 seconds for the camera to adjust...

So bright...







Thanks Max.. priceless info.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sooo i poped a Dr.Who x Grape Ape.. ( Grape Who. ) and it popped in 2 days.. Stay tunned


----------



## max420thc (Nov 4, 2013)

Thats fucking crazy,Love how close you got em to the tops..excellent. Have you noticed any difference in the plants as of yet because of the increased light?They look great.
With a cheap camera you can not take a picture of the orca film.It will just look like a big blob of white.
When i first got it i had it lined up a 20 section of wall and under the bulbs.It is like it captures light in little crystals in the films and keeps pushing it for feet in each direction before it gets week and dissipates ,The one picture you took earlier looked like another bulb on the film it was so bright in the camera picture.
I love free market capitalism. I hope that guy is getting rich on his invention.Then i hope someone else is more clever than he is and makes something better.Thats what drives free market capitalism.competition,
Competition makes everything better except for those who cant compete.
We have a saying in the Army . Lead,Follow, Or get the Hell out of the way. LET THE BIG DOGS RUN!!!


----------



## max420thc (Nov 4, 2013)

How many plants can you grow Dlopez?I know your under restrictions for being a legal grow as to how many plants you can grow?
Is there any other larger facility's for you to grow in? Basements are ideal.
If you had it you could make that biatch go CHING,CHING. CHING,CHING,CHING,CHING,CHING,Without missing a beat.
I know of a guy who grows 2 plants under a 1000 watt,16 1000s he grows them to 6 to 8 ft tall and has to move them from veg to bloom with a forklift.40 gallon containers of soilless caged in with a built platform under it with the tank put under the platform that is transportable with a fork lift.Its drip hydro.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking great man, as always! Those are some massive looking pots for indoor...what size are they?? Cant wait to see your grape who, sounds so tasty and can't go wrong with a really potent indica!


----------



## papapayne (Nov 5, 2013)

max420thc said:


> How many plants can you grow Dlopez?I know your under restrictions for being a legal grow as to how many plants you can grow?
> Is there any other larger facility's for you to grow in? Basements are ideal.
> If you had it you could make that biatch go CHING,CHING. CHING,CHING,CHING,CHING,CHING,Without missing a beat.
> I know of a guy who grows 2 plants under a 1000 watt,16 1000s he grows them to 6 to 8 ft tall and has to move them from veg to bloom with a forklift.40 gallon containers of soilless caged in with a built platform under it with the tank put under the platform that is transportable with a fork lift.Its drip hydro.



Damn with that size you would think he would veg and bloom in the same area! Seems like more trouble then its worth lol. Big ass power bill to for just one cycle. Does he train them?? or just let them grow into trees?


----------



## max420thc (Nov 6, 2013)

The guy im talking about has a separate vegetative area,The plants are vegged for months before they go in as trees.They reach around 8 ft tall indoors with nothing but top colas scrogged in a cage.Yea it costs money to run a business operation.
For every four lamps i have in bloom i have one lamp in veg to run the cutting to size before they go over into bloom.
Yea they are trained to dozens of colas at the top.
There is no waste of power at all in my veg room.The veg lights have to be running anyway.No matter how long i veg them for.I would imagine he is running 4 1000 watt lamps to support 16 1000 watt lights on his bloom side.I would imagine it would take around 6 months for him to veg until they are ready for bloom.
If the dry weight numbers the guy is giving me are correct it is well worth his time spent.3.5 lbs per plant.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 8, 2013)

oh when you said 8 foot tall, I pictured an outdoor style looking bush or tree with no training. I guess I am missing something....how do you have something 8 foot tall and it still be scrogged?? the whole point of a scrog was spreading a plant horizontally so it doesn't get tall. Can you explain what I am missing?? 3.5 pounds is a great number, but what I always think about in that situation is he has 6 months of veg bills plus the flower time electricity just for one harvest. Doesn't seem like the most efficient way in my mind


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 9, 2013)

Ssssiiiigggghhhh well lopez you were right, have seen a distinct difference in bud size between the Space bomb i treated with myco and the one i didnt , and as of the last two weeks the one has been having a lot of deficiencies while the other was only mg hungry. Had to house sit for someone for a week so i took it easy on the feed cus the burn on the tips was starting to spread, like a lil burn so i know i am pushing them but it was spreading, didnt look at them for ONE day and shit kust came on... Needless to say the myco is an all time additiv nowe lol, mow if i can just get a better source. Side note the deficient one is starting to fade to nice purple color that is spreading to the calyxes, gonna flush em for a week and call it a wrap. Oh and 1 last thing been blasting em with co2 like i seen ya do and thing it kicked their metabolism in the ass and what started bringing on these deficiencies.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 9, 2013)

hey lopez, do you add myco to your teas or to the soil? I been adding it into the tea in the last few hours of brewing, but someone told me that it would be better served going into the soil...thoughts?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)

papapayne said:


> hey lopez, do you add myco to your teas or to the soil? I been adding it into the tea in the last few hours of brewing, but someone told me that it would be better served going into the soil...thoughts?


Use granular for soil and teas.. Great White and Extreme Garding. You cant overdue the Mycos. The more u add the bigger the roots


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Ssssiiiigggghhhh well lopez you were right, have seen a distinct difference in bud size between the Space bomb i treated with myco and the one i didnt , and as of the last two weeks the one has been having a lot of deficiencies while the other was only mg hungry. Had to house sit for someone for a week so i took it easy on the feed cus the burn on the tips was starting to spread, like a lil burn so i know i am pushing them but it was spreading, didnt look at them for ONE day and shit kust came on... Needless to say the myco is an all time additiv nowe lol, mow if i can just get a better source. Side note the deficient one is starting to fade to nice purple color that is spreading to the calyxes, gonna flush em for a week and call it a wrap. Oh and 1 last thing been blasting em with co2 like i seen ya do and thing it kicked their metabolism in the ass and what started bringing on these deficiencies.


Thank Max for that little tip
.. I love Mycos


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)

Trained Querkle..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)

Trained Dr.Who..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)

The lab....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)

The Grape Who.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)

Here is the room as of today..

By the way there in 6.23 gallon plastic pots..

They were free


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)

Some more...

Dr.Who bush...







After i tied everything down, i waited 3 days then topped everything.

Lokking like 25+ colas on each lady.

In a week imma tie down again and topp everything one moee time..

I love all the space...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)

Some more...

Dr.Who bush...







After i tied everything down, i waited 3 days then topped everything.

Lokking like 25+ colas on each lady.

In a week imma tie down again and topp everything one moee time..

I love all the space...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 13, 2013)

Node spacing is so freakng tight.. Even tge ladies under the 400w.. Tganks Max.

Your never told to learn something new


----------



## max420thc (Nov 14, 2013)

papapayne said:


> oh when you said 8 foot tall, I pictured an outdoor style looking bush or tree with no training. I guess I am missing something....how do you have something 8 foot tall and it still be scrogged?? the whole point of a scrog was spreading a plant horizontally so it doesn't get tall. Can you explain what I am missing?? 3.5 pounds is a great number, but what I always think about in that situation is he has 6 months of veg bills plus the flower time electricity just for one harvest. Doesn't seem like the most efficient way in my mind


The way i view it the veg light has to run anyway. I count it as a normal expenditure of operating costs.I use tomato cages to support my plants..i dont know if would technically be called a scrog but is simular.They have cages built around them placed on a pallet . the pallet is moved by a fork lift and sit on a stand that the res is under.The containers are then hooked up to a drip system and nutes changed every week.
I do really well with a 600 watt scrogged. I get about as much out of a 600 as many do with a 1000 watt.I will be looking for a place i can run 1000 watts soon.


----------



## max420thc (Nov 14, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Node spacing is so freakng tight.. Even tge ladies under the 400w.. Tganks Max.
> 
> Your never told to learn something new


Im a old dog and i learn new tricks all the time.If your not fucking something up though your not trying hard enough.
Thanks for the update . i cant wait to see the grow when you flip the light fantastic.


----------



## max420thc (Nov 14, 2013)

If the guy is running 16 lamps at 2 plants per lamp.He has two sections of 16 plants each that run through every month.All he would need to do is have another 16 plants ready per month.
as you have your plants vegetating in stages under four lamps.The first lamp would have plants vegetating in two gallon buckets.I would think i would be able to fit around 40 to fifty of them under the first lamp .The second lamp in veg would have around 25 or so under it . the next two lamps would have around ten plants each under them in ten gallon containers.I think 16 plants each would be able to be run with small movers over the plant in a short sweep.I can count a supply of six months out with them coming out of veg on time. If you did it and done the whole room at the same time it would require more space in veg as you would have to many plants that would have to get to large at the same time taking up to much veg space.480 ounces a month coming off.
That would pay for allot of light bill.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ace of Spades #1.

Very thick smoke.. Very pleasent. Easy on the throat.
Very fucking friuty.. i suck at smoke reports..Straight up dank..

Keeperrrrr...













Enjoy..


----------



## raiderman (Nov 16, 2013)

Ns grow 420,like the big pots,monster plants,how long yu vegin these?keep it up bud.


----------



## bluebubble (Nov 18, 2013)

are you feeding the [email protected] on clones and early veg and what strength plz, which h&g additives too? some people say salt nutrients make useing myco products and organic stuff pointless but your root pic from the keg cup clearly shows the myco's are working so im wondering if you used salt nutes yet


----------



## papapayne (Nov 19, 2013)

hey bro, got some new bud shots on my co op thread, come take a peek! 

yours look dope bro, wish you lived closer so we could match bowls!

stay free, stay high


----------



## doubletake (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow man the dried herb from last run came out beautiful.
with this new run I'm doing I need a strain that is around 60 days
WHere did y get the blue cheese it seemed like that one was straight fire and finished around 55ish?


Also this new round looks great too a lot bigger and more uniform then the last.
any expectations for a bigger return?

Also where did you get the blue cheese from I have seen it on herbies. 
Thanks man nd happy growing to you.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Grape Ape..

Dryed and cured.
Smells of musty raisanie goodness.. 

Mr. Franklin aproves..













W/ flash..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Before the trim, crimp, and tie down, moving hoods up about 1.5ft.





















After;


























Also took clones of all my keepers...

Soon as the clones throw roots.. its flip time.....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2013)

After working in the room for 4 hours c02 ppms climbed from 1800 to 2700. I love this meter..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Plusberry heavy indica phenp.. omfg the sneel and taste on this one is so fruity, berry goodness.
Snoke just like she smeels.SWEET.
SUPER STRONG INDICA. BEDTIME SMOKE FO SHO..

























Enjoy peeps.. im going to bed. Im beat...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## max420thc (Nov 25, 2013)

Looking good lopez.I have not been around much.thought id stop in and check what is going on.Cant wait to see the outcome of this next grow of yours.This one is going to be outstanding.
I just pulled 36 plants two weeks ago got 24 coming out at the end of this week.Ive got at least two AOS going in this run.All four of the ace of spades beans i popped were female.One is a fooking giant twice as big and fast as the other three,Freaking huge Affi style.It showed sex super fast too.I have my fingers crossed on this one being a large high quality producer.
Talk at you soon


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving RIU..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 28, 2013)

My Quantum Kush keeper. 






The other pheno was like growing a vine. Least i got 1 keeper fo now.

Still got 2 more bans to pop. In da future


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 28, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Looking good lopez.I have not been around much.thought id stop in and check what is going on.Cant wait to see the outcome of this next grow of yours.This one is going to be outstanding.
> I just pulled 36 plants two weeks ago got 24 coming out at the end of this week.Ive got at least two AOS going in this run.All four of the ace of spades beans i popped were female.One is a fooking giant twice as big and fast as the other three,Freaking huge Affi style.It showed sex super fast too.I have my fingers crossed on this one being a large high quality producer.
> Talk at you soon


Looking good lopez.I have not been around
much.thought id stop in and check what is going
on.
- Thanks Max.. havent been around either. Holidays are crazy fo me.. Orca= Winning..
Cant wait to see the outcome of this next grow
of yours.
- Its gona be awesome. The node spacing even on my Sativa Dom Strains node spacing has reduced by like 75%.
This one is going to be outstanding.
I just pulled 36 plants two weeks ago got 24
coming out at the end of this week.Ive got at least
two AOS going in this run.All four of the ace of
spades beans i popped were female.One is a
fooking giant twice as big and fast as the other
three,Freaking huge Affi style.It showed sex super
fast too.I have my fingers crossed on this one being
a large high quality producer.
Talk at you soon
- You will not be dissapointed with that pheno. Bi yielding plant. Do fucking frosty.. and the taste.. TGA=WINNING..

Talk with u later max...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2013)

My lil DIY Bubble cloner..
All the keepers in there...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quickie.. 24 clones.. 100% success







The yellowing is from the temps.. got to 70 in the veg room..
There ok though..

Look at them pearl whites..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 5, 2013)

7 day turnaround.. yeahhhhh


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 5, 2013)

All da ladies in there new homes..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 5, 2013)

Grape Who.. still hasnt showed sex..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 5, 2013)

Da lab.... 12/12 as of tommorrow.. Here we go.. Fed them hoes with bud blood @ 1tsp per gallon. Lets see..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 5, 2013)

My quantum keeper.. im really liking the structure of this plant..


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 5, 2013)

Man that lil bubbe cloner does work! Definetly ditching my caveman like methods next time i go to cline, just pulled 28 lil ones off my space bombs and now those are crammed in my 3x3 . Bought a new growlab145(4'9"x4'9") on black friday but of course the shop was out of stock so didnt get in till yesterday and now i have no more time till saturday to set the shit up... Looking good in there lopez excited to c what the dynamic duo of orca x bud blood does for your yields.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 5, 2013)

looking good as always


----------



## max420thc (Dec 7, 2013)

No more than two grams per gallon as it says on the directions of the bud blood..Im not sure what a tea spoon is off of hand in grams.Be care full..nate i think said he uses 1 gram per gallon.Please dont over do that stuff


----------



## djshorty06 (Dec 7, 2013)

max420thc said:


> No more than two grams per gallon as it says on the directions of the bud blood..Im not sure what a tea spoon is off of hand in grams.Be care full..nate i think said he uses 1 gram per gallon.Please dont over do that stuff


Thats what it is a gram per gal. I used to pull out my old pocket scale to measure that out.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 7, 2013)

1 tsp. = .8.. all good. They love it..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 7, 2013)

Some lights off shots...



















Much denser canopy.. ORCA works people...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 7, 2013)

wow looks like a jungle in there


----------



## max420thc (Dec 9, 2013)

After the first week of bud blood i think id start lightly feeding them PK boosters like some bat guano's ..It needs a elevated PK Boost to around week 5.Bat guano should work out real nice.
The bud blood will set the buds fast as fook all over the plant and will decrease your finish time by about a week im thinking.In just a couple of days you will see crowning on the bud.Probably about a week faster than normal.
The bud blood will almost instantly induce the plant into bud.
I can tell by the way your plants are growing that the lowers as it goes along will not get any light to them at all and all that will develop will be lighter fluffy bud.
You would probably be better off stalking the lower branch's out as soon as you can this will throw the development to the top of the colas and allow more light and air through the lowers of the plant developing the buds larger.The lower branch's are just going to steal energy from the upper bud development and not develop bud worth anything but making hash out of.The sooner the lowers come out the sooner it throws the energy to the top of the plant.
Some people like to keep the lowers for making hash out of .That is up to you
Ive found a constant steady air flow from below the plants and through the branch's helps the bud development tremendously.Constant steady air flow is the key.It doesnt have to be fast just constant movement.Air movement in my opinion is one of the most over looked areas of peoples grows,They will get stagnant air pockets within their grows and wonder why the buds in that one section of their grow are not as developed or pre mature yellowing leaves.A fan located on one side of the grow room blowing air through the tops of the plants and another fan at the other side of the grow room blowing air under the plants creates a vortex type effect and keeps the air rotating in a circular motion through the plants like a constant vortex.The air must be able to penetrate through the plants though just like the light.If the plant is to thick the air will not circulate or penetrate.
Your plants are going to be thick as hell with a nice canopy of top colas.Of course some of this stuff i am reflecting on you already know but i have chatty weed.
You should be able to separate the plants by height this will allow you to keep the hoods as close to the the canopy as possible.
If you can keep the colas evenly spaced through the canopy will also increase your production.I use tomato cages.
The wizard as he is known uses a set of bamboo sticks formed into a TEEPEE and ties the colas under the light evenly with them.This allows for more even light and air distribution through the plants colas and also relieves some of the stress off of the plant causing more plant energy to go into bud development.( im sure you can look up the wizards grow in high times..he was growing your grape ape..Fucking amazing it was a good read for sure.If you were to get up on a ladder and take a picture of the top of the grow all you should see are a bed of evenly spaced top colas.with almost no visual of the floor.When you take a picture from the bottom there should be nothing but stalked branch's with a little light going through the plants.
Crap..gotta go do some work.EVERYTHING IS LOOKING STELLAR HOMIE.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 11, 2013)

max420thc said:


> After the first week of bud blood i think id start lightly feeding them PK boosters like some bat guano's ..It needs a elevated PK Boost to around week 5.Bat guano should work out real nice.
> The bud blood will set the buds fast as fook all over the plant and will decrease your finish time by about a week im thinking.In just a couple of days you will see crowning on the bud.Probably about a week faster than normal.
> The bud blood will almost instantly induce the plant into bud.
> I can tell by the way your plants are growing that the lowers as it goes along will not get any light to them at all and all that will develop will be lighter fluffy bud.
> ...


Thank for all that info.. im gonna b doing a lower trim on saturday.. all ur tips an tricks have worked for me so far.. thanks again homie.. RESPECT..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 11, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation
around before giving it to
max420thc again.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 13, 2013)

How are the girls looking? PICS PICS..Peace and bong hits to you my friend.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 13, 2013)

Pics from two days ago..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 13, 2013)

A panaramic of the whole setup..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 13, 2013)

The querkle is such a lil pussy. Not even 2ft tall.. lotta colas though..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 13, 2013)

And one more..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 13, 2013)

So had a chance to trim the ladies today. Here is the afteemath..


----------



## max420thc (Dec 14, 2013)

I see a bunch of bud sites showing and starting to crown real nice.It has been only 8 days since you put them into bud.OUTSTANDING. This is going to increase the size of your crop big time.
Do you normally see site development and crowns at 8 days?
Dont be scared to strip more of the lowers out By the time it has finished you will have had to strip them out anyway.Your crop is going to be thick fast blocking air and light penetration.I like that the light is hitting the floor that is kind of how i judge when to stop trimming a plant.When i first put them in they look like charlie brown christmas trees all of the lowers are taken out but the top 1/3 to 1/4 of the plant is all that is left..at two weeks i have to rape the lowers out again and continue to around week five raping lowers out of the plant .
Just made another ORCA hood for the veg room. The orca hoods put out WAY more light than any store hood i have ever owned. HUGE difference in light out put over even a good hood like the super cobra.Can you drop your humidity levels at night?Its hard to control humidity at night.Temp drops at night will greatly increase your humidity levels as the temp drops it meets the dew point and air gets heavy with water and the humidity level raises.If you can lowers your humidity levels though at night this will greatly increase resin production.Running 50% humidity with lights on and try for around 35 to 40% humidity with lights off.Titan makes a lights off and on humidity controller.For a little less than 100 bucks.
Humidity control and temperature drop at night are the key factors in resin production these two things alone can greatly increase resin production and potency.The more resin the plant produces the more potent and flavorful the plant is.
If you got some furniture moving casters with wheels on them of course and set each plant on them it would make the plants easy to move around and separate by size.Also alot easier to work on trim .The problem with how your plants are growing is they are going to grow into one another.You want them close together but contained within their own spaces too when you pull them out to work on they are not pulling branch's from another plant off,A TEEPEE design made out of bamboo stakes over the top of the plants with something holding the branchs in place would be ideal.You will be able to easily work on the plants and keep the colas separated for max light and air penetration.Life will get easier.
Normally i start with the plants in a bowl shape under the lamp the shortest ones in the center.There isnt much to block the light out in the beginning.At the third week they are separated by size making a nice even canopy under the lamps.Where one plant is not blocking the light to another and all the colas are nice and tight to the light evenly spaced and preferably supported to help hold the branch weight taking stress of of the branch and energy off the plant from having to support it.There is a reason allot of scrog growers gain more weight than other types of grows.
When people think of scrog they seem to always think of screens over the top,I am not a fan of that because it makes it real hard to work the plants and move them,
There is more than one way to skin a cat though.All a scrog does is remove the stress from the plant and make even canopy's the same thing can be accomplished by using bamboo stakes or tomato cages or almost anything ,chicken wire.You dont have to do any of this stuff im real good at spending other peoples money.
Remember everyone of those branch's you have stripped out of the plants after it has already developed has already robbed energy from the rest of the bud sites.Best to try and get rid of it before it even has a bud on it that way the energy of the plant goes to the bud sites that will produce..even more if the thiefen lower branch's are gone.
Each plant is different though.My querkle that grows more like a grape vine gets penetration into the plant deeper and develops good hard nugs way into the plant the ripper if the buds do not get light are just fluff so i trim the lowers out of it more heavy.If its not getting good light and air..or if its not going to get good light and air at a future date GONE.
I love organic grown dirt it smells and tastes to good.In two more weeks your grow is going to be out of control.Damn..a terrible problem to have..
My dope grows to big..BUMMER. 
My dope is too dopy..We all need those kinds of head aches dont we?


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 14, 2013)

Is this something along the lines of what you are talking about max when you say thinning?\

I went as hard on em as I could this time because the shorter ones to the right are the same pheno and they did not fill in well last time and that is the one I took it easier on so I took it up as far as I could bear too, only about 10-14 in. left on each cola (did not measure but my best guess). Gonna put the support structures like you are talking about on this weekend cus these are bigger than they were last time and I just do not want them to start flopping, even though these have a pretty good structure going. Only one that stuck the mainlining ideal was the girl in the back left for some reason... No pro at that style of training yet though, still kinda finding my way. Been supercropping and bending since pretty much day one, the ones on the left thought just keep going strong towards the light and do not want to stop, so it looks like that is about to be as even as my canopy gets for this one.
Looking nice in there lopez excited to see the difference between runs, as far as that querkle shit happens. Sometimes you draw the short stick in the genetic twig pile lol. The ones on the right in that pic are the same pheno and now that this is my second grow with this strain I am noticing it does not get a lot of side branching like the other space bomb, but this thing clones like a beast lol so it will probably be in my garden for a minute.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 14, 2013)

That looks good natro they will shoot and fill in soon and you will be taking more branch's out still.With a support structure you can tie the larger plants colas down some to keep them shorter to let the other plant catch up.This will also bring the nodal spaces closer together.A little extra super thrive or vit B will slow up the taller plants also.You still want stretch so when you get to the height you want them bomb them with super thrive.It wont hurt the plant but will be like putting the brakes on vertical growth.Another way of stopping vert growth is to overdose them with PK from the start.The plants will freak and so will you.The second week add a little extra nitrogen the plants will straighten out with super fast bud site development and real close nodal spacing.But will have almost no stretch.Id say around 2.5 to 3 grams of bud blood first week is enough to freak them out.The leaves will curl and droop down then the plant will straighten out and not gain much vert growth.
There is a method i tried a couple of times but wont do it again called the double vegetation method.This is not to limit vert growth but to gain production.At about week three to week 4 into bud you turn your lights back up to around 16 hours of light for around 5 days.This will cause the plant to go back into vegetative state then rebud on top of the buds you already have.It will take the finish time back to start though but your buds will be fucking HUGE when finished.Ive never done a weight comparison. But i dont like waiting a extra month for finish.Some plants take the stress better than others.
My preferred method was to just bomb them with super thrive Instead of a drop a gallon use around 6 to ten drops a gallon.Because i run hydro with several plants in the set up i use different strains with about the same finish time and i can separate them into sections of similar plants making the canopy easy to control without pulling tricks to keep em in line.
If i were to grow plants of different finish times in hydro say a 8 week strain with a 10 week strain either the 8 week is going to get to much food without flush or if i feed according to the 8 week plant the 10 week will not get what it needs.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow lookin good bro love the look of your canopy  Mine are farther along then yours pushing 4 weeks now and lookin good... no pics yet... just got CO2 going in there tonight

Are these all clones from your last batch? All mine are cuts from the plants I cut down at the start of flower last run. No clones this time I gotta shut down after the next flower again to move


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Day 12 of flowering..

AOS..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Querkle in the middle.. She stayed squatty this round..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 17, 2013)

AOS ....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Agent Orange..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Lady purp.. Phasing her out..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 17, 2013)

The whole room..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 17, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Wow lookin good bro love the look of your canopy  Mine are farther along then yours pushing 4 weeks now and lookin good... no pics yet... just got CO2 going in there tonight
> 
> Are these all clones from your last batch? All mine are cuts from the plants I cut down at the start of flower last run. No clones this time I gotta shut down after the next flower again to move


Reef what up homie.. hope all is well.. gone throw some upgrades since i seen u on here last. Yeah these are the clones from last crop. I cut down plant coun by half and have been traing like mofo.. serious bondage..sucks u gotta close up shop.. be well homie..


----------



## papapayne (Dec 17, 2013)

Damn bro I hope ny tent looks half as good as yours. So dope man, bet it never gets walking into your
grow


----------



## max420thc (Dec 18, 2013)

Damn stacking it deep and selling it cheap lopez.Buds forming up and stacking all over the fucking place.In another week and a half it is going to be thick as thief's up on the house.
They just need to get fat now.
You never said if you have seen a increase in bud development over other grows you have had.For twelve days its rocking.
In another couple of weeks its going to be insane.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh while im thinking of it you could raise the querkle up on a bucket or something to get it up into the canopy.Good looking grow my friend.As good as anything you will see on here or high times or anywhere else.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Dec 22, 2013)

I've been a big "hater" on Orca film in the past(find it overpriced for walls) but their is no denying it's reflective properties by this grow. Genius idea using it as an over-sized hood!!!!

Beautiful girls and great container gardening DLO


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 22, 2013)

PSUAGRO. said:


> I've been a big "hater" on Orca film in the past(find it overpriced for walls) but their is no denying it's reflective properties by this grow. Genius idea using it as an over-sized hood!!!!
> 
> Beautiful girls and great container gardening DLO


Thanks man. I spent 300 in film and 30 on the pvc and hardware..

Best money ive ever spent.. pics do not lie..i love this stuff. 

U cant be under it for to long u will get a sunburn.

Thanks to max for opening my eyes about this orca and tje bud blood. They will forever b in my aresnal..


----------



## max420thc (Dec 22, 2013)

Merry Christmas A hole..where you been..? Where is the update brother?Yea Orca is so bright you cant take a picture of it hardly.Like i said..its like trading hundred dollar bills for thousand dollar bills..it was a no brainer Lopez Raider has some current pics of my grow on his blog.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 23, 2013)

Max.. been crazy busy bud.. Here is a couple of flickd i took on day 13..


AOS.






Agent Orange.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plusberry.






Chernobly.












.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 23, 2013)

The babies, the first one is the Grape Who. It still hasnt showed sex. Crodsin my fingers ..


----------



## max420thc (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 13? They are jumping ugly fast brother for day 13..i thought you would be around day 20 something about now.They are looking great .Moving fast and strong.You feeding them anything yet?
A butt load of bud sites.This is going to be a FAT pull.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 23, 2013)

You seem to have good air circulation going over the plants.Do you have good air under them dlopez?The air change over can be as important as the light.Air moving up from under the plants keeps the humidity lower .The lowers will keep the air flow blocked from getting to the buds well.Not many ever seem to think about air under the plants as much.What i use is a high velocity fan from a gas furnace with a 110 power cord attached to it..sit it inside a milk crate incase someone gets caught in it or something.These things move HUGE air for their size.At a high velocity.A carpet air mover is pretty nice but cost more money.Find someone you know who does heating and air.Just ask them for a blower motor assembly out of a old furnace normally most of those guys will be pretty helpful .Just tell them you would like one to move air in your garage or shop and if they could get you one out of a old furnace.they change these furnaces out frequently and they are not hard to come by.The thing about these is you normally only need one of them to reach under all of your plants.They move at such a high velocity the air travels a long ways.Many of them will put out three tons of air or 1200 cfm.In 20x20 with 8 ft ceilings it will rotate the air once every min and a half.Like a vortex through the room.After that it is just air circulation through the plants in a constant steady change over.These things work so much better than a fan for UNDER the plants.It is because of the amount of air they push..and the velocity they push it at.,
Try not to ever hit a plant directly with high velocity air it will screw with them.You can bounce air off of walls or what ever into the plants is best.Just keep the air moving ,slow an constant through the plants.
Merry Christmas .


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 24, 2013)

Lookin nice and healthy  how big is your flower area? just posted a few pics of mine in the tga by others thread - https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others-136.html#post9982828


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Dec 25, 2013)

max420thc said:


> You seem to have good air circulation going over the plants.Do you have good air under them dlopez?The air change over can be as important as the light.Air moving up from under the plants keeps the humidity lower .The lowers will keep the air flow blocked from getting to the buds well.Not many ever seem to think about air under the plants as much.What i use is a high velocity fan from a gas furnace with a 110 power cord attached to it..sit it inside a milk crate incase someone gets caught in it or something.These things move HUGE air for their size.At a high velocity.A carpet air mover is pretty nice but cost more money.Find someone you know who does heating and air.Just ask them for a blower motor assembly out of a old furnace normally most of those guys will be pretty helpful .Just tell them you would like one to move air in your garage or shop and if they could get you one out of a old furnace.they change these furnaces out frequently and they are not hard to come by.The thing about these is you normally only need one of them to reach under all of your plants.They move at such a high velocity the air travels a long ways.Many of them will put out three tons of air or 1200 cfm.In 20x20 with 8 ft ceilings it will rotate the air once every min and a half.Like a vortex through the room.After that it is just air circulation through the plants in a constant steady change over.These things work so much better than a fan for UNDER the plants.It is because of the amount of air they push..and the velocity they push it at.,
> Try not to ever hit a plant directly with high velocity air it will screw with them.You can bounce air off of walls or what ever into the plants is best.Just keep the air moving ,slow an constant through the plants.
> Merry Christmas .


^^ this guy just keeps pumping out the great ideas!!



ReefBongwell said:


> Lookin nice and healthy  how big is your flower area? just posted a few pics of mine in the tga by others thread - https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others-136.html#post9982828


Damn reef, you got some nice TGA sluts going, haven't seen you around in awhile...........did you dump all your blackstar panels???lol

have a safe holiday fellas..


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 25, 2013)

No I'm using my blackstars in my veg chamber at the moment. Just finished checking on the veg girls and doing some preflower sexin... so far so good looking like around 2/3 female still have a few unknowns... almost all my JC2s came up male though the only ones not are undetermined.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks real pro up in there 420,bigger and better everytime I see it,hope yu had a good day today.hava good one players.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry christmas gents.. thanks fo all the kind words.RESPECT..


----------



## max420thc (Dec 27, 2013)

You aught to be forking up with some more bud porn Dlopez.Holding out on us again.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 27, 2013)

Day 22. Flowering.. All i have to say is WOW.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 27, 2013)

Grape Who.. confirmed ... Female.. winning....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 27, 2013)

Back to the porn..

AOS


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 27, 2013)

AOS..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 27, 2013)

Lights outt. Goodnight RIU..


----------



## max420thc (Dec 28, 2013)

WOW.That canopy is thick.Millions of bud sites..looks great.This should be one of your best pulls yet when done.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 30, 2013)

Day 25. Shots taken yesterday.

Did another bullshit popcorn trim yesterday..

























Every run gets better. I think im gonna change the setup to 
4 lights squared up in two rows.. better coverage.. of course with custom orca air cooled tubes....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ohh thought this was cool. One of the lower fan leaves off of the Agent Orange.. 

I love living in cali... its like xmas all year round....


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 30, 2013)

Fucking hate popcorn trimming... what do you do with all that trim?


----------



## max420thc (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks great homey ,Trimmed just about right to let light and air go through them too..outstanding.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

lookin great,even better if all those bud sites get good size.peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year gents...

Day 27 flowering.. Fucking awesome.. All the Purp strains are purping up nice.. Tge earliest ever.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)

This chunky AOS.. one of my favs...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Morning...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Plusberry. Pink lady pheno.. not as strechy this time around..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Grape Ape Purping up.. Treated her with some Lime soil...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Chernobly.. Golden Ticket.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)

AOS #2 purp pheno..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)

AOS#1


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)

And Agent Orange in the cut. Turning crazy colors...







TGA = Winning


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Enjoy... Be safe out there


----------



## max420thc (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year, looking good.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 1, 2014)

yeah buddy you be holding it down bro love ur grows


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 29.. Blowing the fuck up....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Querkle..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Pkushberry. Indica pheno.. big yielder.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Plushberry pink lady pheno..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 3, 2014)

Grape Ape.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 3, 2014)

And a canopy shot. I love my new setup...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

looks on time Lopez.alot of color,looks great .the pic makes it look bigger than 10ft x 10ft,or is it bigger.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 4, 2014)

Right about now is the time i would start bumping them with a LITTLE extra N.Along with increased doses of PK until finish.
The plants at this stage and timing are using up Allot of N for bud development.A little extra N right now would push the bud development larger at this stage giving it power for the final push to finish.Cal mag from grotek I think it would count as organic?Oh well it contains about if i remember a rating of 4 0 0.This can be added to increase the nitrogen content and boost some extra calcium your plants will like.Lets BLOW those mother fuckers up dlopez.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 4, 2014)

Ive noticed you are getting some fade on the leafs? Is this normal for this stage?
Ive had some problems recently with the bud blood ive been getting being to hot so im switching to bud igniter.They are making it to hot from the factory upon occasion.You using it at less than half strength was a good idea im thinking.But it sets buds like a mo fo and induces buds fast.
If this is normal fade for the same period of time? Is it a week earlier than it would normally start fading?
Maybe a slight increase in nitrogen dose at a earlier stage maybe for some of your strains would push the fade back a little later in the grow.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 6, 2014)

Im running 13 different strains. Some color change at different times. 
That bud blood is def hot.. But i works. The grow looks like my last grow at Day 42. The fade is on the 
Og, Grape Ape, Agent Orange. Everybody else is Dark Green. Last feeding was at 6.3ph at 1300ppms. 
Next feeding im pushing it a bit 1500 ppms. 1900 ppms of co2. There drinking a gallon of nutes everyother day.

Max have u been noticing ur plants fading early?. Man m grape strain is turning crazy red colors on the fan leaves... So beautiful...

Day 32. These bitches are getting big.. Night shots...


----------



## max420thc (Jan 7, 2014)

I love the fade dlopez,I just dont want the fade to happen to soon.You are feeding hot enough.
The bud blood seems to have been made hotter than it used to be.I normally start seeing fade around day 35 or so and really some nice fade going on around day 45 when it starts.It does depend on the strain.
The only concern i have is your increased light..inreased co2 is going to increase nute and water uptake.No way around it.
This is not a bad thing is means bigger nastier buds.
The thing about super soil if its not in a large enough pot it will run out of steam by the end of the run.So supplemental feeding is needed to keep them going.
You normally start your timing on your plants a week after they have been put into bud.
The bud blood will induce bloom faster and stronger than what you are used to.When they jump ugly that fast its going to change your finish time.WE DO NOT KNOW TO WHAT YET.(NOTE)
The nitrogen from the faster bud development if not replenished will draw it from the plant.
N is the energy of the plant.It is what drive the PK to do its job.To much N and you will extend the finish time of the plants and also get that taste in your bud.
Without N the P(for setting buds)and the K(for developing buds)Will not have enough energy to do what it needs to do.
What this tells me is you need a little higher N in the feeding schedule to push back the fade a LITTLE.
This is going to jump up your production and slow your fade some.
Your day 32 is actually day 39 with about 17 days to 24 days till finish.or 24 days to 31 days to finish.
This is going to be a learning experience for both of us buddy.
If you only have 17 days or so to finish id say your almost on time with the fade..if we have 4 weeks to finish id say the fade has started early.
I think they are going to finish earlier than you have ever seen them finish before.
I think the bud blood and the light have sped up your grow by around a week from what you are normally used to.
Look at your root systems when you get done with the pull also..bud blood explodes roots.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 7, 2014)

Bloom Feedby *TGAMrSpliff420*2,241 views
This guy is a TGA grower.He grows with sub his garden is set up allot like yours(yours is nicer)


----------



## max420thc (Jan 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcoqb-LvsCU


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jan 8, 2014)

max420thc said:


> I love the fade dlopez,I just dont want the fade to happen to soon.You are feeding hot enough.
> The bud blood seems to have been made hotter than it used to be.I normally start seeing fade around day 35 or so and really some nice fade going on around day 45 when it starts.It does depend on the strain.
> The only concern i have is your increased light..inreased co2 is going to increase nute and water uptake.No way around it.
> This is not a bad thing is means bigger nastier buds.
> ...


I just noticed that you guys are running "supersoil" or amended soil(nothing new about this method) and adding CHEMICAL fertilizers too it??? This is an issue I see more and more on RIU recently. You do realize what happens to a Soil Food Web when salt based chem ferts(budblood/cha-ching/$$$/etc.) are added, it destroys your beneficial bacteria/microbe population and the PLANT STOPS getting it's nutrients from the soil itself and becomes dependent on the chem fert applications instead. Hence the "fade"^^^ a inoculation would help bring the SFW symbiosis back on track, but if you continue with chems don't bother. ORGANIC & CHEM ferts don't mix ever!! as much as the BS fert industry wants you to believe, it's not true. Here some good reading if your serious about growing organically :

http://www.amazon.com/Teaming-Microbes-Organic-Gardeners-Revised/dp/1604691131 no BS grow shop hype, JUST SCIENCE

If you love your synthetic fert line-ups than stick with cocco/perlite mix and have at it...........but LOS/ROLS grows should NEVER include chemicals===FACT

Just my 2c..........take it as you will



max420thc said:


> Bloom Feedby *TGAMrSpliff420*2,241 views
> This guy is a TGA grower.He grows with sub his garden is set up allot like yours(yours is nicer)


So you need $2000 worth of ferts^^ to grow a hardy C3 plant??? cmon this is complete BS.............break away from the hydro-shop grip fellas!!

Also just my 2c


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 8, 2014)

PSUAGRO. said:


> I just noticed that you guys are running "supersoil" or amended soil(nothing new about this method) and adding CHEMICAL fertilizers too it??? This is an issue I see more and more on RIU recently. You do realize what happens to a Soil Food Web when salt based chem ferts(budblood/cha-ching/$$$/etc.) are added, it destroys your beneficial bacteria/microbe population and the PLANT STOPS getting it's nutrients from the soil itself and becomes dependent on the chem fert applications instead. Hence the "fade"^^^ a inoculation would help bring the SFW symbiosis back on track, but if you continue with chems don't bother. ORGANIC & CHEM ferts don't mix ever!! as much as the BS fert industry wants you to believe, it's not true. Here some good reading if your serious about growing organically :
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Teaming-Microbes-Organic-Gardeners-Revised/dp/1604691131 no BS grow shop hype, JUST SCIENCE
> 
> ...


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jan 8, 2014)

No hard feelings grower...........we have enough trolls to deal with first on here

Just trying to save you money ......either go synthetic OR go organic , mixing them/running a "hybrid" system just causes preventable issues IMO. And the soil needs to be fresh/new each run(salt build up).

Have you tried going 100% organic?? your a great grower no doubt, just think the results would surprise you! how much better the product is and way cheaper to run your large grow with Recycled Organic Living Soil(ROLS). Can use it for years+ and keeps getting better and better with age with proper permanent aeration; small lava rock/growstones/permatil/etc...no perlite.

Just a suggestion...........oh the $2000 fert remark was for dramatic effect


be safe


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 8, 2014)

Looking great! It kind of looks like some of them may be starting to get P deficiency, but could just be me/natural coloring.

Can't speak to mixing chem/organic as I've never done it... i've heard both sides you guys have presented. I'm skeptical you are going to get better results with mixed than well done organic (could get similar results), but no actual experience.

I'm jumping on the tea bandwagon after putting it off for so long... having some P deficiency myself in flower getting ready to make my first batch of tea... what recipe do you use for your flower teas?


----------



## max420thc (Jan 8, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Day 29.. Blowing the fuck up....


This is fucking amazing brother.
The youtube videos i showed were for reference ..Mr spliff did win a cup last year..Off of this formula.
The good thing about container growing is you can dial a plant in specific for what it likes.
Yea im positive some of the stuff mr spliff was using was not organic.Mostly it was though.Hes not even injecting co2 in the video i seen..his garden is similar to yours.
I do not want to tell you how to grow.Your growing great brother..but if i can throw you ideas it wont hurt you either..unless they are bad ideas..


----------



## max420thc (Jan 8, 2014)

Im currently not a soil grower.I used to grow with super soil.Soil is a pain in my old back to lump around and mix up.It is in my opinion the highest quality to smoke is organic indoor soil grown weed.
Ive seen some guys grow some real good looking dope on MG on here.
The fact of the matter is the style you are growing in lopez is winning cups.
.Good to hear from your scarce ass.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 8, 2014)

Yea i see this arguement all the time...my philospohy is do what works for you. Obviously lopez has shit together. I know quite a few growers that use super soil/compost tea/ synthetic nutes and have sexy as fuck results. Then again I see growers who touch synthetics and constantly either see burnt to fuck or yellow as fuck and no middle ground. Jacks nutes is a very common nute I see used successfully with organics. Weed is a weed, doesn't require a botany and chemistry degree to grow top shelf medicine.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 8, 2014)

by the way lopez, LOVE seeing your pics. I would kill to get a cut of your grape ape, makes me drool everytime i see it. cheers man,

stay free, stay high


----------



## NorthRiverNugz (Jan 8, 2014)

This thread is awe inspiring.  I just browsed through all 86 pages. Keep up the good work DLOPEZ1420!


----------



## max420thc (Jan 9, 2014)

papapayne said:


> Yea i see this arguement all the time...my philospohy is do what works for you. Obviously lopez has shit together. I know quite a few growers that use super soil/compost tea/ synthetic nutes and have sexy as fuck results. Then again I see growers who touch synthetics and constantly either see burnt to fuck or yellow as fuck and no middle ground. Jacks nutes is a very common nute I see used successfully with organics. Weed is a weed, doesn't require a botany and chemistry degree to grow top shelf medicine.


Papa,Everyone i see running dynagrow..or jacks are pushing to much N..most of the growers using these products are keeping their plants to green all the way to finish and are fucking up the taste of there product doing it.
Many growers have problems just using dynagrows bloom nutes..they only have a N ratio of 3 9 6 ..If you were to run it you would have to add nitrogen to get through the grow with it proper or it will fade to soon.In actuality their grow juice is better suited to bloom than their bloom juice.
When i grew in super soil after the run the soil goes into my veggie garden or other peoples veggie garden that i know of.(Super soil will run the fuck out of some great tasting veggies..
Ive noticed after using different nute lines that some of these nute lines are real heavy in salts.
Heavy salt build up is good for nothing..the plant doesnt like it and neither do i.
The most important thing to keeping a web of life alive in your root zone is to not use chlorinated water.
If the grower colonized the root zone of his plants and keeps reintroducing the bennie bacteria than i dont see as anyway they could be killed off by the salts in the nutes.
For some reason everyone thinks its cheaper to grow organic in dirt.
By the time you are done purchasing bat poop..worm poop. sea bird poop and all the other poops that go into the mix you are spending a pile of money on your dirt.
As much or more than i spend on nutes in my hydro set up.
Weed is a weed..but the marijuana weed..just like the corn beans trees or any other plant has Specific nutritional requirements..just like any plant would.
Knowing what it needs when it needs it is crucial to top results and production outcome.
All of the major nute manif. make base nutes..these base nutes are just what it means..it will provide the basic nutrition to grow a plant..not a specific plant..but almost any plant.
The same difference would be a human sitting around eating twinkies all day and not working out..just sit there get fatter more out of shape and lazy..Or the guy who works out every day and consumes a high protein high carb diet.
The first two weeks of a plants life cycle(two month strain) these are the transition phase of the plant where it transitions from veg state to bloom state.
The next 4 weeks are the plants development stage..The last two weeks are the plants finish stage of development.
The first stage the plant requires NP...The second development state the plant wants more PK..the third or finish stage the plant requires more K..and a slight increase in N.
The last state especially is when you want a slight increase in N and maintain a high K percentage..about what you ran with through the development stage.
It is best to hit the plant in the final stage of finish before it requires it.So i hit my ladies with a increase in NK at day 35 or the end of the fifth week.
This is right before my plants are showing fade.Or showing little fade.This is about the right timing to incease the production and give them enough energy to finish with proper fade at the end and boost production.
There is a reason so many people swear by over drive made by AN.Introduced at day 35 it will give you the energy you need to complete the grow on time with proper fade and increased production quality and density. 
I would think though that any product with a similar NPK ratio would be good to accomplish the same thing.
If you dont like a product you used by AN..Take it back and get your money back or a replacement of the product.simple.
There are allot of people who beef on AN..The prices for AN are cheaper in many cases than other nute brands..some just have a hard on for AN for what ever reason.
Ill tell you guys who hate on AN one thing though..you can try their products..if you dont like them..take it back and get your money back you have nothing to lose.
Not many companys are confident enough to say hey..we have a good product..try it..if you dont like it ill give you your money back..WTF you got to lose?NOTHING.
What do you have to gain?LOTS.
Ive told everyone here about a product from them that is golden..bud blood.There is another product they make that is stellar..voo doo juice.It is the best myco on the market bar none..second to none.Big bud and over drive are both outstanding products also.The big bud is rather expensive though..the over drive is pretty cheap.
The first time i used voo doo juice i had roots growing out of the containers in veg and onto the floor..still alive and white.When you picked up a container the roots will pull off of it and have large root structures in the light and air on the floor..i shit you not.How many times has anyone in here seen roots..grow out of the container they are in and onto the floor?


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jan 9, 2014)

ReefBongwell said:


> Looking great! It kind of looks like some of them may be starting to get P deficiency, but could just be me/natural coloring.
> 
> Can't speak to mixing chem/organic as I've never done it... i've heard both sides you guys have presented. I'm skeptical you are going to get better results with mixed than well done organic (could get similar results), but no actual experience.
> 
> I'm jumping on the tea bandwagon after putting it off for so long... having some P deficiency myself in flower getting ready to make my first batch of tea... what recipe do you use for your flower teas?


I don't do many act/aact applications anymore.........but brewed EWC is always a good tea for a def/veg/flower



max420thc said:


> Papa,Everyone i see running dynagrow..or jacks are pushing to much N..most of the growers using these products are keeping their plants to green all the way to finish and are fucking up the taste of there product doing it.
> Many growers have problems just using dynagrows bloom nutes..they only have a N ratio of 3 9 6 ..If you were to run it you would have to add nitrogen to get through the grow with it proper or it will fade to soon.In actuality their grow juice is better suited to bloom than their bloom juice.
> When i grew in super soil after the run the soil goes into my veggie garden or other peoples veggie garden that i know of.(Super soil will run the fuck out of some great tasting veggies..
> Ive noticed after using different nute lines that some of these nute lines are real heavy in salts.
> ...


You know those NPK#'s are BS with unidentified "fillers" which is rampant in the industry. I don't wanna get into the specifics, but let's just say you don't get what you pay for also being in anionic form they DON"T bind to the soil and flush out next watering, $$$$ down the drain in feed to waste systems.

Amended soils are expensive??? http://buildasoil.com/products/the-clackamas-kit $220(w local soil price included) for a YARD of soil ready to go from seed - finish using a proven recipe by coots himself(just water usually/no ph/nada). You should look at his work, one of the pioneers of ROLS for cannabis. And it doesn't flush out and makes the soil better for the next run. SAVE,SAVE,SAVE.....just add another $120 cc kit next grow or source your own locally if you want to.

Compost(ing) costs almost NOTHING and is one of the best ingredients.

Now onto the Vodoo juice by AN........You honestly think that mycos/beni bacs/fungi in a liquid solution will be viable and thriving in a SEALED(no O2) bottle with nothing to feed on/hypoxic environment....with a shelf life of over a year...lol...cmon. To me it sounds like you a got a plant with tremendous vigor^^(genetics).

NOT trying to fight!!!!!, I'm just interested in why people promote these products.

Winning HT cups means nothing to me, BF's Tangerine Dream won one for christ sake


----------



## max420thc (Jan 9, 2014)

Yea id agree if you reuse your soil and compost it..Assuming you have a place to store it to compost it.You still have to amend it after use.
A box of bat poop is expensive..so is blood mill.
Its not cheap nor free to grow in dirt is what im getting at.On top of that it is back breaking work to do it right.
It wasnt one strain running roots on the floor..it was all of my strains at that time. I switched to using zone that i like real well..it keeps the res clean and the roots love it.But that being said my experience is mycos will produce more root mass..
The voo doo juice for what ever reason seems to be alive and work great..not just well.
Many forms of mycos come in powdered form,Yet they stay alive and well in powder form.In a jar with no oxygen.
I wish i could tell you how they stay alive in that little bottle with no air..but they do.Maybe its opening the bottle and exposing them to air is what activates the mycos.
My next run that starts tomorrow will be done with voo doo juice and pirana.
The next couple of grows will be done this way..the whole line up but bud factor x and final flush..lets see what happens. Im going to do another grow with what looks like the heavy 16 line up and compare it.
I tell you what..go purchase a bottle of voo doo try it.and it you dont like it take it back and get your money back..simple.Its organic so its not going to hurt your grow a bit.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 9, 2014)

I think winning a cup is a accomplishment for any grower actually..it says he knows his shit and is growing great dope.It says more about the grower and his system of growing than the strain does.
If the growers system of growing was not dialed in he would not be winning cups.
We as growers have to recognize that our system of growing is not the only system or method of growing good dope.There are more than one way of skinning a cat and doing it right.
The results speak for them self's.
If you were working at AN..just a example developing mycos for example..after you do some runs..in hydro by the way.You would check the root zone for active mycos to study how they colonized the root zone?correct?
Well common sense tells us they did do that..this system or organic/synthetic has been in place and working well for a long time now.
I think when done right the grower gets allot of the best of both worlds..he gets organic flavors smells and taste..but gets the increased production and resin content hydro gives us.
What you are saying cant or shouldnt be done has been being done for years now with great results.
AN is one of the few companys that has a protein nutes..they do not salt up at all in your growing media.This may be the difference as to why they work so well in conjunction with mycos.I dont know though.It is just speculation.
It is however not ever normal for roots to run out of a container on to the floor and literally build up root mass under the container.Ive seen it first hand when i was using voo doo juice.
Roots do not like air or light.Id have one ft or longer stringers of roots running across the floor under other plants containers. No shit.


----------



## ironheadxl (Jan 9, 2014)

Just read the whole journal despiteneeding sleep. Buddy, way to go. I am incorporating a number of things I've seen here and as well mad props to Max420 for the great insights. Orca coming my way, guaranteed. I was wondering have you viewed flowamasta's grow? Hemphill style three month one pounders in pure perlite, for an old organic guy like me I was impressed.
Regardless this was an example of excellence. Interestingly enough this morning I email TGA in appreciation of the non hype true lab quality info, a far cry from.a Lot of others. I've grown a fare share, widows, chocolate thai (17 foot lol) lavender, western winds etc but damn his shit is enticing so it's great serendipity to come across this journal today. Thanks for sharing, right the fuck on.


----------



## ironheadxl (Jan 9, 2014)

Hempy style. Fuck auto correct.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 9, 2014)

I used to grow hempy.But ive changed the last couple of years to ebb and grow.
I have saved allot in nutes and increased production with the ebb and grow system.Also have saved allot of time with the ebb and grow.
It is actually very similar to hempy growing..except its not drain to waste anymore.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 10, 2014)

> I think when done right the grower gets allot of the
> best of both worlds..he gets organic flavors smells
> and taste..but gets the increased production and
> resin content hydro gives us.


Coulnt have said it better my self...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Iron head welcomee. Thanks for the complimaents...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Who is going to the Denver Cup this year.. anybody.??? I am.. just bought my tickets and flight.. 4.20....


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

Good morning lopez
hows it going brother,36 out..and 36 will be back in this morning.Then another 24 in two weeks.
You should have some about ready in a couple of weeks..how are your girls doing?
I wish i was going to the denver cup with ya..it would be a fucking blast.I dont know how you guys do it..get away from the grow.im like anchored to mine.It is constant non stop work.
Yea..Iron head..thanks for the complements.


----------



## ironheadxl (Jan 11, 2014)

Sure thing fellas your welcome.


----------



## Ibex (Jan 11, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Who is going to the Denver Cup this year.. anybody.??? I am.. just bought my tickets and flight.. 4.20....


I may take the bus down there and check it out 

How do you like the plushberry? I grow tga's qleaner and love it. Ive got a cutting of the plush (pink pheno) that I am running and wondering how your results were.

How many plants do you have under your 1k's?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quickie..

Day 41.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

They look like they are filling in nice..That quiky was more like a drive by though.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Im running all HPS Digilux bulbs.. The plantmax bulbs are wack. Tgey burnout after one run.. anyways. Wil be purchasing all new bulbs after this run.. also gonna be running a 4. 600 Orca hood Setup to really spread the light. The Agent Orange and the Grape Ape are turning crazy colors.. not fading....

Grape Ape.












If u look closely the bottom of the plant is a nice dark green color.. I think with this feeding schedule These strains are really liking it...

Og kush ( left ).. Grape Ape (right).







Og has always started to yellow at this time... no matter how much nitrigen, or ca,mg i give her.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

Is it just me or does it look like the buds are filling in more than last run?


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like about two left to go


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 11, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Is it just me or does it look like the buds are filling in more than last run?


Ummmmm yeahhhh. They are the size of what my last run ended at. Fucking amazing Max.. Every thing u have taught me has paid off. Im a forever in ur debt.. i will spread the know how as u did fo me... Thanks bud..
Wish u could make to Denver.. Smoke a clusterfuck joint of all 13. Strains with u...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 11, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Looks like about two left to go


2 for some and 3-4 for other longer strains.. I LOVE ORCA......


----------



## bucky123 (Jan 11, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> um..hmm..did he make a wrong turn? The US is only 3000 mi coast to coast.


 new ypork to Hawaii mayby?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 11, 2014)

I walked on water from cali west all the way around the globe to denver...


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

I dont see any burn tips..no burn on the leaves.The fade looks good.
PK over dose from the bud blood looks like this..the leaves will curl real bad..any plant that is hit by hard core light will have the leaves burn and curl.It wont be just the one lower leaf on the one plant it will be the whole top of the plant where the nutes mixed with the light will straight smoke them.The leafs will turn to paper.Very dry.
I straight dont think your fade has anything to do with PK overdose..it doesnt look like it at all.
Did you let them eat from the soil for awhile before you started feeding them?

The next run im doing .i may have mentioned it.But it is of course hydro but its all AN with the bud ignitor instead of the bud blood..the only drop from ANs line up will be the bud factor x and the final flush.Ill be keeping you posted.
The most recent run started almost three weeks ago now.Is running great with DM zone..dropping the humbolt county chrystal burst and snow storm from the schedule.
The new PH perfect line up will not work well with bud blood they told me,it is designed to be used with bud ignitor.I also take it from talking to the rep you cant mix and match other product lines like i could before.
The other section is being run with bennie bacteria.Same as the zone run to do kind of a side by side.
Ive got one real nice healthy AOS in this run.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Ummmmm yeahhhh. They are the size of what my last run ended at. Fucking amazing Max.. Every thing u have taught me has paid off. Im a forever in ur debt.. i will spread the know how as u did fo me... Thanks bud..
> Wish u could make to Denver.. Smoke a clusterfuck joint of all 13. Strains with u...


I am forever your friend.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 11, 2014)

[I dont see any burn tips..no burn on the leaves.The fade looks good.
PK over dose from the bud blood looks like this..the leaves will curl real bad..any plant that is hit by hard core light will have the leaves burn and curl.It wont be just the one lower leaf on the one plant it will be the whole top of the plant where the nutes mixed with the light will straight smoke them.The leafs will turn to paper.Very dry.
- max no dry curling leaves.. they loved th bud blood. That shit is staying with m fo sho...


I straight dont think your fade has anything to do with PK overdose..it doesnt look like it at all.
Did you let them eat from the soil for awhile before you started feeding them?
- Nope theyve been getting fed since Day 1 of 12/12.

The next run im doing .i may have mentioned it.But it is of course hydro but its all AN with the bud ignitor instead of the bud blood..the only drop from ANs line up will be the bud factor x and the final flush.Ill be keeping you posted.
The most recent run started almost three weeks ago now.Is running great with DM zone..dropping the humbolt county chrystal burst and snow storm from the schedule.
-Ill be waiting for results. 
The new PH perfect line up will not work well with bud blood they told me,it is designed to be used with bud ignitor.I also take it from talking to the rep you cant mix and match other product lines like i could before.
The other section is being run with bennie bacteria.Same as the zone run to do kind of a side by side.
Ive got one real nice healthy AOS in this run.

Here is my AOS.. all three phenos are chunky. And smell an taste so good.. i call it th panty dropper.. bitches get wet smelling it... lolz.














AOS sticks out like a horse cock at a chicken fight...


----------



## max420thc (Jan 11, 2014)

It looks fucking great brother..i need a panty dropper.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 12, 2014)

The canopy has filled in great.Looks like you have nice air and light going through the plants.Ive had a couple of my buddies shit when they see me start a plant trimming it.Certain strains i trim more than others depending on how the plant grows.But nothing will be almost left when i put them first into bud..they will look like a poodles tail after it got back from the groomer..Like the top 25 % of the plant is all..two weeks later you couldnt tell i touched em.Then they get raped again of all the lowers..then again.It only blocks light and air.
Ive tried bad ass bulbs..hi lux eye,in 1000 watt.Good results with them all,but liked the hi lux..german bulb,and the bad ass,
Im running in 600 now..ive got hi lux going..eye going. and lumutek going.So far the eyes have it.The chinese bulb does real well for a cheap bulb from sun leaves too.They go out from time to time and are not as reliable though.
I got a bad ass 1000 watt..and a lumatek 1000..and double lumatek 600s ballasts ..not a problem one out of anyone of them.Had em for a couple of years now.
Its great to hear your Orca and bud blood investments paid off for you.Along with your hard work and creativity.
The next thing im going to talk you into buying is going to be voo doo juice.
It is only used the first two weeks of veg..and the first two weeks of bloom.It is a strong myco.That will explode roots..EXPLODE..so does the bud blood though.
Its around 70 bucks a litre.Use no more than you have to that way you dont waste it.
Start the run with a little extra N boost next go,This will give it a little extra energy to use the PK.,There are some higher N bat poops and real High N bird poops.Be careful with the sea bird guano..it can and will burn.
Hopefully you have your next run in veg so there is little down time.
You are going to be picking and plucking bud for weeks when this run is done.I REALLY like the auto trimmer..maybe a investment of around 400 to 500 bucks would save you weeks of picking and plucking and the buds would be beautifully trimmed the trim material left over is nothing but fine sugar leafs ground up beautifully ready for what ever you want to do with it..blast or whatever.
Drying of the buds is much faster also..about two days sealed in a room in a rack with a dehumidifier.
Pull fan leafs off of plant. Pull buds off of stem, Drop a couple of hand fulls into the machine of about the same size buds.Turn machine on let run for a few seconds rocking the machine helps keep the buds rolling in it..for about 15 to 30 seconds..stop the machine..take buds out..done.
If your time is worth anything the machine pays for itself first time you use it.
If you were paying yourself min wage to pick bud it would save you more money first time you used it than you would earn making min wage.
It saves me ..63 hours of time.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Max when i first switched them they got 1200 pppms of H&G line along with the bud blood.. Then all the way through ive alternated with a mycos / 8-4-4 seabird guano/ wormcastings/ azozs/ mycos tea.. everyother feeding, its hard to believe that some strains are askn for more N. . Also my supersoil is Amended with the Seabird 8-4-4 guano as well. Thatts why im thinking the fades are on time. All i know is this is by far the best run ive ever done.. ans its only gonna get better. I will be trying.out the voo doo juice asap.. Wish u had a thread so i could teference back and fourth. Ohh shit just noticed im rambling.. must be that chernobly j i just smoked... i love thiw strain...


----------



## max420thc (Jan 14, 2014)

Jack the ripper makes me do that.
Some growers lopez like to have their plants finish early..the real good ones though take a early finish strain and try and make it finish a little latter. 
Some of the grower around here using certain types of high N Foods on their plant are keeping their plants green all the way to finish.Then they wonder why its taking 75 days to finish a 60 day strain.
If you can pump the right amount of N earlier in veg it will extend grow time by no more typically than a couple of days..but will greatly increase the production.
We want a nice fade..but we dont want it fading to soon.
The plant in smaller containers (under 7 gallon) will normally eat all the food out of the dirt before it ever reach's finish.
It is a good thing you are feeding early from the start.
Timing on these things is everything lopez.
I dont know..ive been thinking about starting a journal.But im a computer idiot.Also i get a little nervous about posting pics anyway..even if i had the knowledge and patients to fuck with these computers.
Honestly..unless it is a pic of a large grow in a legal state my grow looks a little more commercial than allot of grows you see on here and id hate to draw attention from people i do not want attention from.
I use allot of AN products and get allot of grief for it..These dynagrow and salt growers try and shut down every AN thread there is and journal.
Whenever someone starts a AN journal or post it gets raided by these extremists then turns into a name calling cluster fuck.
Because of the NEW PH perfect AN line ive had to almost go to all AN line up..But as of now it is working outstanding.
AN has their shit squared away pro.If you were to study the timing on their feed chart..and also the NPK ratings of their products to study.
This is kind of how most of my grows start.
AN sensi two part 550 ml per 50 gal res. Bud blood,(zone normally)switched back to voo doo for a run)No doubt on the voo doo i will get larger better roots.This run ive added in pirhanna with the voo doo.Rhino skin(silica)Enzime=sensizyme or prozyme,Bud candy for a carb.Its actually a good cheap carb additive.
Second week drop bud blood add big bud(PK booster)This product is rather expensive but works great.
after the second week..day 14 to 21..drop all bennie mycos out except the zyms.Add nirvana and B 52.
Nirvana is a product similar to what raiders golden tree..it is a fulvic..humics sea weed ..all the goodies your plants like in one bottle.
The B 52 is not just a B vit.It has a huge NPK rating and is a bud booster.This products is rather expensive but it only run week 3 through 7 along with the nirvana.
Out in your neck of the woods there is a company called DAN.They sell all products so you can purchase anything you want from them.
If you call and ask them..hey..whats the best available nute system?They will tell you ..AN..real quik..followed by DM.
Their phone number is 18664054769
The video i left you of Mr spliff..a TGA grower that works with sub. Uses allot of AN products and a few others he likes well..Like root shooter i think he uses.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 14, 2014)

*Click here to view the non pH Perfect Nutrient Calculator.*

*Grow and Bloom Base Nutrients Directions:*
Cuttings and Seedlings: 1 ml/L
Small Plants: 2 ml/L
Mature Plants: 4 ml/L 

  

 
 You do not have to login to use the nutrient calculator. However, logging in will give you the ability to save your charts.  ​ 

Nutrient Base

Grower Level

Reservoir Size
L 
What Measurement



 Save last plan automatically.

 

 ​ ​ ​ 
*Sensi Bloom - Grand Master Grower Level*​ 

Base NutrientsWeek 1Week 2Week 3Week 4Week 5Week 6Week 7FlushTotal Sensi Bloom A400 mL400 mL400 mL400 mL400 mL400 mL400 mL-2800 mLSensi Bloom B400 mL400 mL400 mL400 mL400 mL400 mL400 mL-2800 mLHobbyist Level VooDoo Juice200 mL200 mL------400 mLBig Bud-200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL---800 mLB-52--200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL-1000 mLOverdrive-----200 mL200 mL-400 mLExpert Grower Level Piranha200 mL200 mL------400 mLBud Candy200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL-1400 mLFinal Phase-------200 mL200 mLProfessional Grower Level Tarantula200 mL200 mL------400 mLNirvana--200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL-1000 mLSensizym200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL-1400 mLGrand Master Grower Level Bud Ignitor200 mL200 mL------400 mLRhino Skin200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL-1400 mLBud Factor X200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL200 mL-1400 mL


----------



## max420thc (Jan 14, 2014)

You dont have to use no where near all of this stuff if you dont want to to get outstanding results.
There is also a organic line they have.
THE MOST IMPORTANT THING ABOUT THIS CHART...Is the TIMING.
The first five items on this chart fucking kick ass.Plus the Bud Blood or ignitor.
I never get into a argument trying to force something on to someone..You can use whatever you want.I can tell you hey..this is a great product..You should try it.
Trying it is up to you though.
If you were to use..just the first five items on this chart at the timing they recommend ...The bloom juice counts as one item,Along with the bud ign. You would have Outsanding results.
Bud ignite for PH perfect.Bud blood for everything else.
You can substitute whatever feeding program you want to.Just go by this timing. With a simular NPK rate.

Almost forgot.its costs me around 500 bucks to run 400 gallons .I buy allot of things in bulk so i get a better deal.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool max.. i really dont fuck around with AN.. imma try the. Voodoo juice.. i se Superthri e instead of B52. And Great white instead of piranha. Also i use hygrozeme instead. Of sensizym.Molasses instead of bud candy. House and Garden fo Base and additives . All nutes consist of the basisics NPK.. Just diferentl processed and different strenghts. I agree with this chart. Its all about knowing when th plant needs certain things, before she needs it. Its hard to do that with 13 diff strains.. jus sayingg....


----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2014)

Thats kind of how ive been mixing and matching ..Instead of the B 52..i use superthrive.Instead of rino skin i have use groteks silica.
Bud candy is cheaper than mollasas,Im running some hgrozyme right now ..its good shit..but more expensive then the sensizyme.
The thing to remember about b52..its not just a b vit.It has a pretty good NPK rating.For whatever reason NPK ratings are misleading..some companys can produce a NPK of lets just say..4 35 45..and another company can make one with a rating of 2 10 20..and it will be just as strong as the other rating..fucking confusing.
The super thrive takes the place of a B..i love that shit.But it does not take the place of npk.(super thrive should be in the grow additive hall of fame)No grower should not have a bottle of this in his shop if hes worth his salt at all.
The two products ive used of theirs that i have found no duplicate for(other than their new system)Are bud blood..and voo doo juice.These products have no equal.
The overdrive is no joke either.But there are some really good bud boosters..This one is just a outstanding late stage one for hardness and size.
I understand about you growing so many strains.but most of them should be pretty close in finish time.So ,many of them should be around the same schedule.
I grow two main strains that finish about the same time.Other strains im test running right now have about the same finish time.If i get a plant that wants to run ten weeks..it joins the other baby spartans at the bottom of the cliff..shes dead.gets thrown over the spartan cliff..if its not strong enough or does not conform..it dies.
Plants with longer finish times screw up my feeding schedule for the rest.If i were container growing i wouldnt mind.But i cant mix a res to suit the timing needs of two different strains that finish at different times.
The voo doo juice is around 70 bucks a litre..but is only used the first two weeks in veg..and first two weeks in bloom.You can probably take a look at what kind of mycos are in the stuff and shave cost by dropping out a redundant myco that you may be using that has the same mycos in it.Ive never used the great white before..but heard good things about it.
There used to be a guy at AN that developed all these items.His name was doctor Hornbey.I dont know what happened to the guy but he was ranked as one of the worlds leading experts in marijuana botany.
The big bud ive used it for years with good results when used right.I purchase in powder form in 2.5 kilo tubs ..around 400 bucks for that 2.5 kilos.The NPK ratings are completely different from powder form the liquid form has a much lower npk rating than the powder..i talked to tech support on it and they told me its the same thing..same strength even.
When used by itself is OK..when used in conjunction with other bud boosters in the range of 2 10 10..range..it rocks.
Not all of their products are worth the extra money..bud factor x comes to mind.It works..but is not worth the extra money.
It does cause the plant to increase in essential oil production..Just not enough to warrant 210 bucks a gallon.
More resin can be generated by temperature and humidity drops during lights off hours.
Here i am getting long winded..


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 15, 2014)

Superthrive rules


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 20, 2014)

Day 45 

Sorry for the lack of updates. Been sick as a dog.







Querkle..



















AOS.













Agent Orange







Agent Orange w/ Querkle ( Bottom ).


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 20, 2014)

whatz up d hey man i dont know if this is to personal of a question but im thinking about going big and was wondering what ur yields look like, thanks man, oh yeah looks fucking a++++ to me getter done


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 20, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> whatz up d hey man i dont know if this is to personal of a question but im thinking about going big and was wondering what ur yields look like, thanks man, oh yeah looks fucking a++++ to me getter done


Thanks homie.. Yield should be double my last with half the plants..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 20, 2014)

ohhh yeah im far from big...


----------



## max420thc (Jan 21, 2014)

WOW.double production from last run with half the plants?Fucking awesome.They look great lopez.
It just keeps getting better.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 21, 2014)

ur last yielthanks bro compared to my little 5 x8 its big, but i love ur pics i see that orca film is working wonders hun might have to check it out, my old ass mylar film is ripping and since ive been using the milk water solution to get rid of the pm is faded, i guess im going to have to do some reading to see what ur last harvest was , im a pic guy sorry im sure i was on that page just missed it, thanks bro


----------



## la resistance verte (Jan 22, 2014)

really good job dlopez!
geogous bud
nice color


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks sweet D.Damn, double....Big to me wud just be 4 to 6k.like 4 ona dice.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Day 50.. Things are looking good.. Gave them there last Mycos tea yesterday.. Now its water and Molasses till the end. Enjoy..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Plushberry. Pink lady pheno.. so sweet..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ace of Spades


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Grape Ape..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Chernobyl. Resin Tacos pheno. She is purping really nice.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Fruity Chronic Juice


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ace of Spades..


----------



## Sp00nfedEJ2 (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't see any pics after page 78. I'm new here and to growing, and it took me the better part of my free time over the course of three days to get through the whole thread. But I'm amazed with your work. Keep it up bro.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

all your pics have suddenly vanished all the way to page 1.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 26, 2014)

I know.. bandwith ran out..it will reset on the first of feb. Sorry guys.. to many pics..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 26, 2014)

You can click on the pic and it will take u to the image..


----------



## max420thc (Jan 28, 2014)

no pics..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Chopped 7 today. 

1 Plushberry 
2 Dr.Whos
1 Kushadelic
1 Blue Cheese
2 Lady Purples

Fucking great results.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Still got some work to do..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lights out till Sunday. Then the rest will be ready.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Grape Ape @ Day 54.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 29, 2014)

The Agent Orange


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Some lights off shots..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wall of Grape Ape..


----------



## max420thc (Jan 30, 2014)

Outstanding Lopez..everything looks awsome.
Looks like you are having a outstanding pull of plants too.
I dont envy you picking and plucking for days though.Fucking tedious work doing that.I love that trim machine.Fucking makes short work of cutting down and processing.
Did your finish time speed up from former pulls is the question also?
We are pretty sure production increased?
After you start running with some voo doo juice it will be interesting to see what happens..you might have to get some ceiling jacks to raise your ceilings for the extra growth..at least im hopping so.
Voo doo is supposed to be used the first two weeks of veg after the plants come out of the cloner and the first two weeks of bloom..thats it.
Once the colony is established it should remain that way for the whole grow.
If you want to be a big spender grab you up some pirhanna juice along with the voo doo.Make sure the bottles are new and fresh.With these bennies you do not want something that has been sitting on the shelf for a year..you want them nice and fresh.
They make another bennie..from what ive researched it works well..but is expensive and the results from it are neglegable when used along with the voo doo and pirahanna.Its called tarantula.
Just skip it.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 30, 2014)

Ill have a update soon on the side by side run using Zone from dutch masters vs voo doo juice/pirahana,
I like the zone allot because it keeps the res clean and sterile.
But the voo doo juice and pirahna so far is kicking its ass.
I had a problem a long time ago with pythium in my res because it got to hot.So i went to a sterile res.Havnt had a problem since.but i do not get the explosive growth like i used to either.
If i have to chill my res's i will just have to do it.
A word to the wise..vit B through veg..stop vit B for the first two weeks of bud.No vit B first two weeks of bloom..it will screw with the initial stretch we want.
Timing is everything.
If you got a plant that is out of hand you can throw some super thrive at it and straight put the brakes on it.We dont want anything braking our beasts before the stretch.Unless it is a out of control strain.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 30, 2014)

Some on here will bitch about your leafs.I love the way the leafs look with a proper fall fade and finish..
It tells me the buds are going to taste smell and smoke great.
It tells me they pulled the carbs(sugars)Brix out of the leafs and into the bud.
I bet that bud smells tastes and burns great.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 30, 2014)

Absolutely fkn wow! Beautiful grow and end result.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 31, 2014)

Your killing it,Very nice Mr.Lopez.
Beech


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 31, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Your killing it,Very nice Mr.Lopez.
> Beech


Maxs " long winded " posts are the reason ive taken my grow to the next level.. Max feel free to keep sharing ur knowledge with. I listen.

Beech thanks homie


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 31, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Your killing it,Very nice Mr.Lopez.
> Beech





twistedentities said:


> Absolutely fkn wow! Beautiful grow and end result.


Thanks man


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice op Bro,Yea man.... Max does help the RIU community with very informative n Solid advise.
There long,But well worth the read.For *

ALOT OF PPL HERE.
*The Grape man jsut man.
Nice WERK.


Beech


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quantum Kush. 

Chopped at 60 days..











Some of the iceyest dank ive ever grown.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Beech just for u...

Chopped . Day 60

Grape Ape..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 2, 2014)

damn dlopez im impressed man and it takes alot to impress me great job, will u be running anything different next grow


----------



## max420thc (Feb 2, 2014)

Resin dripping off them bitch's wow..sweet lopez


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 2, 2014)

That looks Scary man, nice resin dripper.
Beech


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 2, 2014)

Very nice! Just oozing! That grape ape looks tasty as fk!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 3, 2014)

A couple of Nugg shots.

Left to Right 

Dr.Who #1, Dr.Who #2, Lady Purple.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 3, 2014)

This is the first trim. I manicure Twice


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Blue Cheese Cut is great smelling and tasting ,butt.. fluffy bullshit weight. Fazing this one out of the Garden..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 4, 2014)

shit still looks dank i know i hate them fluffy budz, i grew out flyingdutchmans blueberry skunk and it was all fluffy


----------



## dontpanic (Feb 6, 2014)

Few pages for me to ketch up on but garden looks dank keep it up


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Some Kushadelic. .

OG kush x G13 Haze..

So dank..,


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Plushberry


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

AOS 2. Phased out.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

OG Kush.

Phazed out.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Exodus Cheese. Phazed out


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lady Delic.

Lady Purple x Kushadelic.

Keeper.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dr.Who

Keeper. 4 know


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Agent Orange 

Keeper

The smell on this like wow..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

AOS#3


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Anddd the Grape Ape.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Great yield. Thnks to aall for the help. I can only improve.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

And were off again... Vegging is boring..

Gonna be BDSM These bitches. Theyll be going in 17 gallon Pots.. Should be iinteresting.. Stay tuned


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 7, 2014)

wow nice harvest, now its time for the hash makeing my favorite part


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Raised the 2 querkles up..



Gonna run the 3 light setupone more time..

Before i go 4 600w for better light coverage..of course custom orca hoods.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow nice harvest, now its time for the hash makeing my favorite part


Thanks Worm,
. I still have trim from my last batch.. no time....


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 7, 2014)

shit i love makeing hash, i got a panda wash machine so it ant that bad, im about a week away of cutting all my shit down who knows maybe tomorrow, love that grape ape


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 8, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DLOPEZ1420 again.

And which is your FAV..Very nice very nice!!
Beech



*


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 8, 2014)

^^^^^^ 

Thanks beech. Its hard to pick a fav. But i goes a lil something like this..

Potency; Quantum Kush
Taste;All of them.. he he..
Smell.. All of them... he he he..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 9, 2014)

17Gallon pots filled up...

Recycled and Amended soil.

Added..

Oyster shell
Kelp Meal
Crab Meal
Azomite
Extreme Gardening Mycos
Extreme Gardening. Azos
2 cups of Worm Castings

All this per pot. 

17g. - 14
6g. - 10


Should be interesting. ..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 10, 2014)

That QK looked like it snowed on em.One of the most frosty plants Ive ever seen.
Whats the high like....Me, I prefer indicas as the really strong Sativas give me panic 
attacks!!! 
Beech


----------



## DR. Medical (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi 
I am a liscenced producer in Canada and I have been doing a lot of homework on strains and after much consideration I have gone with quite an array of Subcool genetics and am hoping some of you excellent people can help me with food and pruning advice on these following strains: Agent O. 9 pound Hammer, Pennywise, the Flav, Jilly Bean, Mickey Kush, Cheese Quake, Chernobyl and Nurse Jackie. Thanx a lot and I look forward to hearing your advice


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 14, 2014)

Dlopez, Do you know your watts per sq ft is now? If I remember your close to me on SQFT.Mines 10'x20' and 10' high.
I just make stations in there someday gonna do the hole room agin.Need to do some more insulatn,before and wanna seal
and use Co2. 

Beech


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome harvest! Those jars look so fkn tasty!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry. For the lack of updates RIU. 

Waiting on the clones to mass up on the roots.. all have roots just not where i want them to be yet...

Will update with flicks on the weekend.

Here is the veg room progress. Gotta buy more orca film. To finish the top half.

Got a Galaxy 1000w. Dimmable. Thatz going where tbe 400w. Was in the flower room,

And the 400w is going in a cooltube in the veg room. No more T5 bullshit.

Before:



After:

Coming soon,


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 20, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Great yield. Thnks to aall for the help. I can only improve.





twistedentities said:


> Awesome harvest! Those jars look so fkn tasty!


Tbanks twisted... they are yummy as fuck...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 20, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Dlopez, Do you know your watts per sq ft is now? If I remember your close to me on SQFT.Mines 10'x20' and 10' high.
> I just make stations in there someday gonna do the hole room agin.Need to do some more insulatn,before and wanna seal
> and use Co2.
> 
> ...


----------



## max420thc (Feb 22, 2014)

You are running about 150 watts per sq ft of floor space.Looks real good lopez.
The better the babys are treated in veg the better they will grow in flower.
Although it doesnt take much to veg.I just use sensi two part grow,Superthrive some hygrozome and the first two weeks out of the cloner they get voo doo.(used to be zone) i was using.
I may start dropping some b 52 on there. But because im passive and allot runs on the floor..and the voo doo is expensive my cronies has talked me out of using it.
Me being hard headed and liking to fuck things up from time to time i do stupid shit anyway..always a learning experience to fuck things up from time to time.
Just to see what it will do.


----------



## max420thc (Feb 22, 2014)

After fucking up things off and on for some time now.i can at least tell you all how not to do it.I think ive fucked up a small fortune over the last several years..But oh well.
Live and learn.Makes us better growers with more knowledge fucking things up.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 22, 2014)

true that, trail and error thats how i learned


max420thc said:


> After fucking up things off and on for some time now.i can at least tell you all how not to do it.I think ive fucked up a small fortune over the last several years..But oh well.
> Live and learn.Makes us better growers with more knowledge fucking things up.


----------



## sanibelfire (Feb 22, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> ohh yeah.. if your scared go to church... im just saying....


Get a scripture tat?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 23, 2014)

Got the tube hung today... as well as the new ballaat..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 23, 2014)

Transplanted all the clones to 6gal. Pots.









Trying a diff technique. 3 grape ape clones spread apart. 
Should be interesting.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 23, 2014)

Smoking on some Quantun Kush..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 23, 2014)

Dr.Who x Grape Ape ( left ) next to Agent Orange ( Right )


----------



## max420thc (Feb 23, 2014)

Good looking roots lopez. What did you use in the cloner to get em that nice?Anything?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 23, 2014)

100% recycled and Amended pro mix HP.

3rd run..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 23, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Good looking roots lopez. What did you use in the cloner to get em that nice?Anything?


Extreme Gardenin . Granular mycos, Tiny bit of Azos. And ice cold water.... ( fill 2 coke bottles and freeze them ) must be changed every day.. 100%success


----------



## TreeHyde (Feb 23, 2014)

sick thread


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 23, 2014)

And the new 3k shinging like a mo fo.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 25, 2014)

very nice my friend


----------



## doubletake (Feb 25, 2014)

12 plants in 16 gallon pots? 
Amazing dude so much better ten when the thread first started you keep on getting better and better all the buds from last harvest looked so fire.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> very nice my friend


Thanks homie... yo how u like that pennywise


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 26, 2014)

doubletake said:


> 12 plants in 16 gallon pots?
> Amazing dude so much better ten when the thread first started you keep on getting better and better all the buds from last harvest looked so fire.


16 Ladies that been vegging for 2months and are getting at least another month in veg, those are in 17 gallon pots. 

6 Grape Ape + 1 Plushberry + 1 AOS all clones.. all in 6 gallon pots..Im testing to see what yield i can get with putting them straight into 6 gl. Instead of the 2gal for veg.. should be interesting. .


----------



## max420thc (Feb 27, 2014)

16 gallon pots..hmmm..im thinking ten ounce a plant anyway. 
Hows the Voo doo working out for you? can you tell any difference?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 28, 2014)

One of my crosses 

Kushadelic x Lady Purple.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 28, 2014)

wow i love that last big nug shit is dank, oh i love the pennywise the one i had tasted like mentho menthaptis spray u know the stuff u use for a stuffed nosed but i loved it, i have severe arthrtis in my lower back and it helped more then my roxi 30s did


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Good shit worm... thats awesome that it helps u..that shit looked serious as fuck..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 1, 2014)

So connected the c02 today. Running it at 1500ppms. 

All the Indica Dom bitches under the Hps 1 gee.. so they strech a bit more. Theyve all stayed so short.. Should help..



Everyone is in there final spots.. 3 gees pumping hard..
BDSM`d these hoes... Crimping, Topped, LST, and caged..

The before;



The After:


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 1, 2014)

This Orca dont play.. its like going to beach @ 12 in the afternoon


----------



## max420thc (Mar 2, 2014)

Fucking sweet lopez..looks like you could get a tan inside that room..its so nice and white and clean.
The tomato cages you are going to love.They are going to increase your production some too..You will be able to weave the colas in and out of the rings on the cages..and tie them to the rings of the cages..This is going to give you more even light and air penetration through the plant.
You just keep advancing and getting better and better.
Good job.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> 100% recycled and Amended pro mix HP.
> 
> 3rd run..


Soil looks lovely, I love second gen soils  No reason to throw it away and if you treat it right it gets better with every generation. I still want to try my hand at a no-till ROLS system too. 

Looks like a great thread, pulling up a chair to see how it rolls!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 3, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Fucking sweet lopez..looks like you could get a tan inside that room..its so nice and white and clean.
> The tomato cages you are going to love.They are going to increase your production some too..You will be able to weave the colas in and out of the rings on the cages..and tie them to the rings of the cages..This is going to give you more even light and air penetration through the plant.
> You just keep advancing and getting better and better.
> Good job.


Yeah max i have to turn off the lights to work un the garde now.. shit is so bright.. the cagez i used to use when i first started. Gonna try som new old things.. should be interesting. I try to keep it moving foward always...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Soil looks lovely, I love second gen soils  No reason to throw it away and if you treat it right it gets better with every generation. I still want to try my hand at a no-till ROLS system too.
> 
> Looks like a great thread, pulling up a chair to see how it rolls!


Mad Hamish thanks for stoppin . By. I wasted so much bread when i first started. That is no longer a problem. I use my soil for 4 runs. Then it goes into my flower bed and as top soil in my veggy garden. I by soil once a year.. respect homie..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 7, 2014)

6 days later...


----------



## max420thc (Mar 7, 2014)

They look nice and healthy..have you seen any difference in how the plant is growing right now with the voo doo juice?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 7, 2014)

max420thc said:


> They look nice and healthy..have you seen any difference in how the plant is growing right now with the voo doo juice?


Fuck yeah.. so much healthier... the proof is in tg pudding. Hows everything max...


----------



## max420thc (Mar 7, 2014)

Everything is going good..just going through a section pull right now..so working pretty hard for a couple of days..it will be done tomorrow. Another section coming off in another two weeks.
Have two phenotypes of the AOS so far isolated.Both seems like they are going to be good dope..just not keepers..
I got one AOS pheno that is VERY sativa like.Dreading calyx buds.Extremely resinous.Even the talk is covered in resin..
The other one is still two weeks out.But it doesnt look like its going to be very productive.Neither one of the plants isolated is a big producer.
There are still two more to figure out what they are that im running through,
They appear more indica/afgani dom,I figure they will be the big producers..
But the sativa dom although not very productive looks like some straight fire weed pretty purple pink colors...has a smell like the plush berry pink lady pheno.
The other AOS that i know what it will do.At least have a good idea in two weeks is turning a pink purple also.Smells like bad body order.
I thought this plant was going to be the producer because of the vigor of the plant..but nope.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 7, 2014)

You will notice a huge change in your plants from the voo doo once you get them into bud.Larger leafs and thicker stalks on the plant due to it..
The roots when you pull the plant at finish will be nice..The over all plant will be ALLOT larger than you are used to.
With a good producer you are going to easily break the gram a watt threshold.
Piles of growers have a very hard time hitting a gram a watt..You are going to exceed that soon.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 8, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Everything is going good..just going through a section pull right now..so working pretty hard for a couple of days..it will be done tomorrow. Another section coming off in another two weeks.
> Have two phenotypes of the AOS so far isolated.Both seems like they are going to be good dope..just not keepers..
> I got one AOS pheno that is VERY sativa like.Dreading calyx buds.Extremely resinous.Even the talk is covered in resin..
> The other one is still two weeks out.But it doesnt look like its going to be very productive.Neither one of the plants isolated is a big producer.
> ...


Max glad to see u.. My AOS keeper was a short, perfect internode spacing, Indica Dom pheno. No color changing but dripping in resin and so fuckingg tasty... not metion tb highest yielder from 3 phenos i was running.. Keep a look for tbat one..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 8, 2014)

So did some work in the garden today.. BDSM´d the fuck out of these bitches.. Topped, Crimpped, ,LST under cage rails.These plants are gonna be big old bushes before the flip..

Here's the before ..



And the after..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 8, 2014)

The indica side after beating.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 8, 2014)

damn man ur plants fill in quick good job d


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 8, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> damn man ur plants fill in quick good job d


Thanks worm., Its that fucking Orca.. Shit is like gold. I dont know why evrryone dont use it. Through whateva ur using in the garbage. This is serious shit..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 9, 2014)

One day and everybody recovered from the training.
These are gonna be some monsters...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 9, 2014)

My. AOS ... This plant has the nicest structure ive ever seen on any strain ive grown.. Sub hats down my friend... fucking amazing...


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 10, 2014)

I gotta stop by more often. Your garden is beautiful!

Sent from my C811 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quickie...



Canopy is starting to thicken. ..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Da babiez...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 13, 2014)

And good night RIU...



Been curing fo a month now.... so freaking tasty..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Soooo been working my ass off in da garden. Did a trim of the sucker bullshit of all the bottoms. Took more clones.. 

Here is the before...



And the after. ..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Also switched my 480cfm fan to cool the lights..

And the hydrofarm 400cfm to scrub the air when I'm flowering. 

Futhermore, 

I finally got the veg room up and lite. Now all I hav to do is finish laying the orca on the roof and the floor.. and that's all done..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 16, 2014)

all man that jar of buds is awesome good job man ur got ur shit dialed in to the t, getter done


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 19, 2014)

hey bro i know u like ur orca film im getting ready to get a roll so how much do u like it again, and do u think its better then panda film a 50foot roll is like 120 im getting ready to get it let me know


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 21, 2014)

man unless u plan on growing TREES around that cooltube.. id grab a reflector or make 1.. i saw the results from adding a reflector to my cooltube.. another thing.. if u are up for a change and if u run bigger plants.. try a vert grow.. i just went from horizontal to vert in 1 of my rooms.. and so far how the entire plant is on the same page like growth wise.. not big tops little bottoms.. just same size buds all the way down the plant.. which means harvesting at the same time .. all the bud will be ripe.. unlike when u harvest in a horizontal setup.. usually harvests tops.. wait for bottoms to ripen in horizontal.. 

just an idea if ur up for it.. i researched vert for year before trying.. made sure veg horizontally and i topped the shit out of my plants REALLY EARLY.. so 7 plants fills my 5x5 i had 9.. went to 8.. then to 7 because of how much they took off.. huge results im loving in.. next run.. i think its going to be VERT completly.. im thinking of putting 1 1000w on a light mover horizontal.. up top.. n then 4 600s or 1000s hanging vert.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 21, 2014)

if u go to the top of this page he does have a reflector on his cool tube he made it himself using pvc and orca film fucking things are badass


JointOperation said:


> man unless u plan on growing TREES around that cooltube.. id grab a reflector or make 1.. i saw the results from adding a reflector to my cooltube.. another thing.. if u are up for a change and if u run bigger plants.. try a vert grow.. i just went from horizontal to vert in 1 of my rooms.. and so far how the entire plant is on the same page like growth wise.. not big tops little bottoms.. just same size buds all the way down the plant.. which means harvesting at the same time .. all the bud will be ripe.. unlike when u harvest in a horizontal setup.. usually harvests tops.. wait for bottoms to ripen in horizontal..
> 
> just an idea if ur up for it.. i researched vert for year before trying.. made sure veg horizontally and i topped the shit out of my plants REALLY EARLY.. so 7 plants fills my 5x5 i had 9.. went to 8.. then to 7 because of how much they took off.. huge results im loving in.. next run.. i think its going to be VERT completly.. im thinking of putting 1 1000w on a light mover horizontal.. up top.. n then 4 600s or 1000s hanging vert.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quickie update..

Installed an 8 inch fan that is rayed at 720cfm to cool all 3 gees and the new 400 in the veg room. Shit is amazing. ..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 22, 2014)

Indica side strexhing just like i want them too. Using the hps in veg is key to spacing the internodes out so that they all get light once flipped..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dem big boy pots.... yeah buddy.. 17. Gallon all day..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 22, 2014)

Da lab is almost ready for the flip. Just waiting on the clones to get the show on the road id say 6 more days of veg..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 22, 2014)

All the babies


----------



## doubletake (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow there ganna be freaking
huge this round!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sooo things are looking great... the babies. Blew up after i gave them a dose of Azos,great white, and granular mycos. . So serious.. im a root man at heart.. i love hem pearly whites...





Ohhh yeah they have been in the room with the. Big ladies.. loving that c02.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Finished up the veg room.. 

Orca film all around. .. 







Running a greenhouse 400w digi. W/ an ultrasun bulb.

Lmk what you all think. Any cunstructive criticism is welcomed.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 24, 2014)

And the ladies...



Growth is so freaking amazing theyve. That voo doo juice is som serious shit.. My root juice consists of . Voo doo juice, Root Accelerator, Great White, Extreme Gardening Granular mycos, and Azos.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Theres only 15 big ladies and it looks like i have 30. All mynew aadaptations have worked all for the best. Thanks to all that have helped me get to where i am now. Bless.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 24, 2014)

wow man i truely love ur grows man keep on keeping on


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 24, 2014)

Man that bucket just bangs out the roots, so jealous. Call that thing the Lopez root factory lol. Your numbers are gonna be ridic this time around no doubt.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Mar 25, 2014)

Soon he's gonna orca his bedroom too................looking pro, as usual


----------



## rickymac21 (Mar 25, 2014)

I just went through your whole thread dlopez1420, and I'm in love. You have beautiful plants and the results are amazing. I've never heard of that orca film and it does seem like it's doing a good job of spreading the light. Especially for the size of the room and amount of light. Wish i had a place to do a grow this size.
I have a small grow going on right now with a few tga strauns myself. 100% perlite hempys though. Running agent orange, ace of spades, jack the ripper and sensi's jack herer. Check it out if you have time. Im always open to criticism. Link is in my sig.
Anyways, im subbed to see how these next monsters turn out!!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quickie..

12/12 As of today...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ive been trying some new cloning techs. Here is my 8 cutting one clone.., as u can see this method is working great. 8 clippings form one plant... a lil cheater... he hee..


Quantum kush loves to clone...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Btw rickymac welcome.., hope u enjoy the show.. thanks for all the kind words...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Here was the final result of the veg room





And the roots bucket before transplant


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Go rid of the Dr.who and my own lady delic. They jus dont like to clone... oh well


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2014)

damn them clones got some roots


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 29, 2014)

^^^^ i know.. it took me 7 years to perfect it.. but i think i nailed it...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 29, 2014)

So my boy brings over some out door from the triangle.. lemon. Kush. He says..... can u guess what the outdoor bud is.. i can... tastes like shit 

Left to right..

Lemon kush ( outdoor )
Dr.who
Quantum kush.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Day 3 flowering.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 8, 2014)

where u at dlopez ive been wanting to see ur garden now for a hot minute


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 10, 2014)

yo d where u at bro


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 10, 2014)

Maybe he doesn't know the site is back up yet, was down for a minute.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 10, 2014)

i hope he comes back


----------



## doubletake (Apr 10, 2014)

Seriously there ganna have some
Nice buds coming
In 
When he gets back on


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 13, 2014)

Was up fellas.. been chilling out on so many updates.


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 13, 2014)

update update update, you must feed the people, your plants must be huge and buddin already.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 14, 2014)

*Whats up my friend you doing OK.... ?
Beech*


----------



## F.White (Apr 14, 2014)

What's up D? It's been awhile since I've been on here and you had me scared one of the best had already left. lol. I hope all is going well. I'm still trying to read up on what I missed. Looking forward to that update when ready.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 16, 2014)

wheres the dank the the the dank


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Aight here u guys go.. This is my Agent Orange.. 1 fing plant. 

I dont lkke the new site.. i fucking gay... took me 10min to load 1 page.. anywho.. im on my way to dever babyyyy. Yeahhhh boyyyuyuu..


----------



## F.White (Apr 18, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 18, 2014)

So here we are gents 

Day 14.













Day 26 night shots..









Da Grape Who. 
( Dr.Who x Grape Ape )
My mix.





Agent Orange (left) 
Grape Who (right)




Happy early 4/20 peeps.. ohhh yeah and a Happy easter too...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 19, 2014)

So Denver is nice.. Fire bud and not so fire bud.. alot of black ash.. i dont like black ash. Any way the most fire shit i seen out here is some purple alien og i got from river rock wellness.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 19, 2014)

Btw this was my first legal recreational marijuana purchase... god bless america
Happy 4/20 guys

Here is some bubble gum. Way over ferted. Smoked nasty.. black ash and wouldnt say lite..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 19, 2014)

And some icecream.. very nice smooth smoke.. clear headed high... i likey ..


----------



## JointOperation (Apr 20, 2014)

very nice grow .. lil crowded but nice work man..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 21, 2014)

wow the garden is looking awesome i myself like crowed like sub said some grows he sees he could grow a pound in the path growers leave to walk down and i agree so i fill my whole space up can always move them if u got to


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 23, 2014)

Day 28.

Did the bullshit trim last night. 
There was alot of bullshit..

















Sooo yeahhhh. @ 1month to go.. cant wait.. enjoy Fellas...


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh shit your back!!............finally. May the orca gods bring you some fire smoke!!

be safe grower


----------



## ReLiK (Apr 23, 2014)

Great journal. I have read quite a few journals and must say that this is the one I have learned the most from. Thank you.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 24, 2014)

So just got my package in the mail.. these will be put in the rotation very soon.

Gran Daddy Genetics;
Purple Champenge x 6
( Pink Champenge x GDP )

Cali Connection:
Black water OG
Cali connection Seed Mix (freebie)x 6

TGA: NHGW.
Taradais
Sonic Screwdriver
Both testers..

There was nothing else available as subcool was not there. Only the natural home grown wonders team.. so i had to show my support.. Weed nerd 4 life..









Any input or knowledge on these strains is highly welcome.. thanks


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 24, 2014)

ReLiK said:


> Great journal. I have read quite a few journals and must say that this is the one I have learned the most from. Thank you.


Thanks man.. i as well as you have learned alot on this forum.. big shout out to Max420.. he put me on to the orca game.. Relic welcome to my jouney and enjoy.. im sure we can learn alot together...


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 24, 2014)

Thought I heard mush talking about the sonic screwdriver when they were in the hunters of dank a while back, sounded like a dope cross to me. Excited to see how these new strains work out for ya.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 24, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Thought I heard mush talking about the sonic screwdriver when they were in the hunters of dank a while back, sounded like a dope cross to me. Excited to see how these new strains work out for ya.


What is i a cross of nat?


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 24, 2014)

I tried to find it in the Hunters of Dank 2 when they go through their garden but did not hear it mentioned. Pretty sure it is their orange cream soda crossed with something, sorry I can not remember the dad....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 25, 2014)

Day 30..



I love my AOS cut.. Shit is so dank.







Veg room was looking crazy..
So i super topped, crimped,and chopped the hell out of them to even the canopy a bit..

Before:





After;





Next flower run will consist of 

Quantum Kush
Grape Ape
Grape Who
Ace of Spades
Plushberry.

Also started 
2 Blackwater OG's
2 Purple Champange's

Enjoy...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

wow ur veg room looks ready to go great job bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks worm... did u get tha orca film yet.. ???


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

no not yet but i am for sure right now i dont have anything and it sucks alot


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 26, 2014)

Here is my Grape Who..

The best accident to happen while ive been growing..

Grape Ape x Dr.Who.



Next to my Grape Ape..

Left Is the Grape Who
Right is Grape Ape.



Day 30.. and she is mos def a keeper.. Shes got thos pretty magenta color.. im in love...












Super frosty.. Chunky Nugs,this was from 1 of 1 seeds i popped..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 26, 2014)

oooohhh woow thats some kill


----------



## F.White (Apr 29, 2014)

D don't you feel guilty when you chop all the stuff off the bottom? Obviously you've got everything tuned it at this point but I always had a fear I was cutting away weight. I ran the Sour OG from C.C. that shit was dank. Good luck with the newbies and nice job on the accident lol.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 29, 2014)

F.White said:


> D don't you feel guilty when you chop all the stuff off the bottom? Obviously you've got everything tuned it at this point but I always had a fear I was cutting away weight. I ran the Sour OG from C.C. that shit was dank. Good luck with the newbies and nice job on the accident lol.


Mr. White.. wha it do homes..
I do feel guilty as fuck.. i get sick to my stomach and shit.. but its so worth it.. i ve big old donkey dicks at the end... plus i hate triming the bullshit.. fucking pisses me off..

Ohh yeah thanks on the accident... she is gonna b with me for a while.. and i got her in seed too.. yeahh buddy...

Also iver heard good things about Cali Connection so i said fuck it why not.. 

Hopefully i get a Sour OG bean in the freebies they gave out..

Fingers crossed..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 29, 2014)

Day 34.

Switched from 2 MH and 1HPS. To 2 HPS and 1MH.
Also next feeding will be at 1700ppms along with 1700 ppms of C02.. 

And yes there loving it..

Thanks Cannawizard..

Pics coming tommorrow..

I fucking tired... Night Gents..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Blackwater OG.. 3 days and boom.. sturdy little seedlings..

Purple Champange not so much...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Day 35..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Grape Who





She is bulking up real nice..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 30, 2014)

AOS.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ohhh. YeH here is the veg room..

Almost forgot..


----------



## F.White (May 1, 2014)

As always they looking good D but I gotta keep picking your brain for a minute. What's the deal with trimming the "lowers." Unless I read it wrong it looked like you waited until roughly Day 26 of flower to trim the lowers. Is this what you always do? I'm interested in trying it but don't want to effect my yield (in a bad way). Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 2, 2014)

F.White said:


> As always they looking good D but I gotta keep picking your brain for a minute. What's the deal with trimming the "lowers." Unless I read it wrong it looked like you waited until roughly Day 26 of flower to trim the lowers. Is this what you always do? I'm interested in trying it but don't want to effect my yield (in a bad way). Thanks in advance for the help.


White.. thanks for the kind words.. the deal with trimmin all the lowers on the beginning of the 4th week of flower is that u can easily determine what is bull shit popcorn bud and what isnt. Therefore making it easier to do away with it.. as well as when trim all the sucker shit once you dont stress the plant out as much as if u trim it every week.. another good thing about getting rid of all the sucker shit is that u provide the top growth with all th food an energy since i no longer is being taken on th way up top by the sucker shit. Thats why i have donkey dicks for colas.. hope thos is helpful..


----------



## F.White (May 2, 2014)

Perfect!!! That was exactly my issue. I've had what I thought were "suckers" that blew the fuck up at the end. Then of course I had some that were truly suckers. I usually can tell around week 4 what to expect from the run so seems logical to trim before the explosion lol.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 2, 2014)

The feeding after that trim is really important..

I feed them there scheduled feeding House and Garden Soil line.. along with Budswell, Beastie Bloomz, and i just started using Sonic Bloom and humic acids.. to help break down them additives...

Next watering is a Custom Mycos, Azos, and 0-13-0 Bat Guano, 3-4-4 seabird guano, along with two scoops of Worm Castings super tea to reestablish whatever colonies of mycos i destrubed with th chemicals..

Alot of people dont agree with my madness.. My ladies do, and that is all that matters to mee..

Well dont want to rant. But yeahh..

Enjoy


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 3, 2014)

Quickie..

Day 37. Last night flicks..

These bitches are putting on the weight..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 3, 2014)

This Ace of Spades has been the farest away from the light, and look at them donkey dicks.. Where is the weed hunter whn u need him.. lolz


----------



## hydrogreen65 (May 3, 2014)

Just read through the whole thread, and must say. 
That's some nice work. Beautiful ladies.
I tried defoliation on a cpl girls last run. Didn't like it, seemed like for every leaf i trimmed 2 or 3 grew back. lol
Gonna try your method this run on some girls see how it works out. Again, nice work .


----------



## natro.hydro (May 3, 2014)

Im so jelly right now D that it aint even funny .... You are gonna have a lot of trimming to do , that i do not envy so much lol.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 3, 2014)

So.. 2 Blackwater Og's sprouted.

1 was s strong one was weak.
Since there fem beans im killedthe weak one and replanted the strong one..

The two purple champange were dudds.. So tossed them. Next run im starting all th other seeds from blackwater n purpl champange. Hopefully i can get at least on to pop..


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 3, 2014)

So cleaned and Orangized my beans today.. 

Got a me a Nice Little Collection

Collected Seeds.

Still have a couple of each.. yippy..

Tardaris 
Sonic ScrewDriver 
Plushberry 
Quantum kush
Querkle
Chernobyl 
Ace of Spades
Dr.Who
Blackwater OG
Purrple Champange 

Seeds
My Accidenal Crosses.

1st time
White widow x lady purple
Kushadelic x lady purple
Sour Ak47 x lasy purple
Blueberry x lady purple
Sour Mango x lady purple
Critical Jack x lady purple

2nd time.
Exodus Cheese x Dr.who
Dr.Who x Dr.who
Agent orange x Dr,Who
Fruity Chronic Juice x Dr.who
Blue Chesse x Dr.who
Lady Purple x Dr.who
Plushberry x Dr.Who
Quantum Kush x Dr.who
Grape Ape x Dr.who
Ace of Spades x Dr.who
OG Kush x Dr.who

Selfed Seeds.

Og kush 
Bubble Gum Kush
White widow
Kushadelic 
Lady purple
Trainwreck
Grape Ape
East Coast Purple Diesel


I think i have a problem.. lolz.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 3, 2014)

I love california.


----------



## flower pharm (May 3, 2014)

how did u selfthose plants?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 3, 2014)

Forgoy about hose worm..


----------



## flower pharm (May 3, 2014)

ya dont say


----------



## flower pharm (May 3, 2014)

i was seriuos. dont know how to do it or did they pollinate themselves?hermi?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## F.White (May 4, 2014)

Sometimes accidents can be a good. Sometimes they can be bad. At least so I heard. I must of had one self pollinate because while trimming I found one random seed on the table. Unfortunately I have no idea what it was from. I guess its time to find out...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 7, 2014)

Some gifts from a friend

Put them all in the ground..

Incredible Fucking Purple
Candyland
Purple Voodoo
Superstious
Berry Bomb


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 8, 2014)

happy growing bro i know u will beast it


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 9, 2014)

I need your guys input on a few names for my cross.
Grape Ape x Dr.Who.
1. Dr. Grape
2. Grape Who
3. Grape Dr.
4. ?????? .. be creative..

Thanks n Advance..


----------



## flower pharm (May 9, 2014)

thats a hard one,i like #2


----------



## natro.hydro (May 9, 2014)

Who ape the grapes?
For real though i have liked #2 since you first thought of it.

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 9, 2014)

dr gorilla


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 9, 2014)

or gorilla dr


----------



## F.White (May 9, 2014)

Donkwho Kong!!!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 9, 2014)

Some inspirations.. #2 is winning so far...

Here we are at day 44. I really pushed them this time around.

1780 ppms was there last feeding.. @ 1700ppms of C02.

Slight leave tip burn.. butt they loved it..

Now i recolonize with a super mycos mollasses tea.. and finish them for week 7 with th GO line. Then water an Mollasses till the end..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 9, 2014)

No herms whatssoeva 
( croosing fingers )


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 9, 2014)

Shi is getting crazy..


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (May 10, 2014)

[QUObroE="DLOPEZ1420, post: 9608187, member: 483773"]Your plants get a prettty diverse diet, and 1800
ppm?
- Yeah they love there diet as u can see.
- Cannawizard supllied some very useful tips on co2.

So i am giving it a whirl..

Enjoy the read.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/664549-1400-ppms-co2-night-wtf.htmll

Don't hear a lot of people run like that, I was
under the impression anything over 1500 could
actually be harmful lol, but clearly not with
homeboy who says he doubles that.

Your grow
stores must love you guys, I mean I like extreme
Mykos WP, use it every time at transplant but every
feed would start to get expensive at the rate those
bastards charge course extreme is nothing if you
are using the FULL H&G line...
- My extreme gard. Mycos is 20 for 2.2 lbs.
I use the granular and soluble powder.
- I get the full H&G line for 425.
Last me a full year 4 crops.
You like that Azos?
-Yes, its the shit fixes all my N problems. No more burn from high N products.

Have not used it yet but been
thinking bout it, got a satchet of extreme
gardening's tea I am brewing this week for the gals
that I got for free.
-I use there teas before i switch to the GO line at the end.

Been kind of blindily using Mykos
WP without looking for results so I did a side by
side on the Space Bombs I am running now to see
if there is a difference.
- I guarentee the results will favor The SB with mycos.

Odd question when you buy
the Mykos does the shit have an expiration date
that is past already, I pointed this out to dude at the
grow shop and he said that it is a production date
and that the spores can not die anyways (my
mycorrhizae knowledge is limited, working on it
though, reading teaming with microbes now) so I
should not worry about the label.
-Its just a production date. I wouldnt use it if its more than a year old... thays just me..

Sorry bout the length of this but I noticed small
similarities in product use, I use the fox farm trio,
with solubles (the beastie bloomz you refer to), and
I add some H&G Top shooter in the finishing weeks
cus I think that stuff has got roids or something,
but their last bud swelling phase with that stuff is
impressive usually... Unless its to much for them,
which happens.
- I just fed my ladies there last Heavy feeding
H&G Soil pt. A&B 10ml of each, 4ml Bud Xl, 6ml Top Booster . 1\2tsp Beastie Bloomz,
1\2tsp of Cha Ching. , 4ml Bloombastic, and 1\4 tsp 0-13-0 bat guanno.
Ppm;1180
Ph; 6.1

Also use Molasses and Hygrozyme
after the 3rd week of flowering.
-I use Molasses from the last week of veg all the way to the end.

Oh and a silica supplement by Dyna-gro
-I use silica all the way through my grow from veg to week 7 of flowering..

Last question I promise, how big are your tanks,
how long do they last you running that hard, and
how big is your room dimensions wise.
-20lb tanks last me 10 weeks.
-11x11x10. Grow space

Looking to
upgrade what will be my flower tent in a week with
a regulator and tank, nothing fancy like one of
those boards you got for your room. Just gonna do
the math and figure out what cfm to run it at to
keep em at 1500 with lights off. Or more than 1500
depending what results I see you having ,
Looking dank and green my brother keep it [email protected]!
- Thanks man. Hope u get ur room.where u want it.. Took me 3 years to figure out my schedule for feeding and im still tweking it every now and then... My fingers hurt from texting this post..[/QUOTE]
Hey bro I am about to use mykos wp am doing soil ffof an how much to a gallon of water bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 10, 2014)

Glad to see u have goten good info off this thread.. I add about 2 tablespoons of mycos per gallon of water after each nute feeding to re colonize my mycos in the root mass..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 10, 2014)

Day 45. Did some cleaning, and staking..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 10, 2014)

If u all aint heard it..

Youtube it.. some fire right here.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 10, 2014)

Day 45.

Plushberry 

Pink lady pheno.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 10, 2014)

saaaaaaaaaaaaaa sweet bro damn them some nice colas


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 10, 2014)

hey bro i hope u get this pheno


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 12, 2014)

So all the beans i put in the ground popped.. Shit is bout to get crazy... yeahhhhh budddyyyy..



Weird though the berrybombs sprouted but with the first little leaves missing just a nice healty stock.. well see what happens.. Also the superstious still hasnt popped. Hopefully today hey will have seen th light...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 13, 2014)

Alright. So put the little babies in there new home fo the next 2 weeks.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 13, 2014)

8 purple champange 
1 Incredible fucking purple 
3 Candyland 
5 Purple Vodoo
1 Blackwater OG ( 1gal )


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)

A couple of more..

Here are the berrybombs i was talking bout. Gonna leave them where they are. Im interested to see if the grow..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)

Blackwater OG 1gal.
Candyland
Fucking Incredible Purple


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)

The Veg room is loving all the upgrades.. Ive never had such well established plants in that veg room. Xcited..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)

Day 49. Were getting close..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)

My Agent Orange.

Beautiful exotic plant. 
She is a low yielding, dank headache to grow. Plus she produces fluff. I dont have time for fluff..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)

Grape Ape.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)

And the Grape Who..

This bitch here is so stacked,
Barely any smell while growing,
Awesome internode spacing, she loves to eat.. all around easy to grow.. you will be seeing more of this in the future..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)

Enjoy gents


----------



## TryN (May 14, 2014)

Awesome plants and thread!


----------



## doubletake (May 14, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Grape Ape.


Where did you get this grape ape from seems like fast finisher?
Looking great over there man.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 16, 2014)

wow them berrybombs dont have no cotyledon thats wierd there only about 2-3 years old thats not to bad always keep in a dark cool place also, hope they grow


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 17, 2014)

Day 52. 

Gave them a bit of humic acid with water and mollasses. 

From here out its only water an Mollasses to the end.

There chunking up very nice.



Plushberry ( Space Queen Pheno )

Flash shot.



No flash


I was watching the weed nerd last night and saw sub talking about the this product " Terpinator" by Rhizophlora. I think i might have to give it a whirl. 

My AOS.. 

The best tasting strain i have smoke to this day.





Dr.Who. ( Phased out ) 
Gonna hunt this strain some more
I know there are some awesome phenos out there. This is not the one.. Very low yieldong, but the smell and rrsin profile is fucking redonkulous..





Will keep u all updated.. enjoy


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 17, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Where did you get this grape ape from seems like fast finisher?
> Looking great over there man.


Its a family loom. Been in m family for like 20 years.. She was in clone form only.. but i seeded her out a couple of times.. just in case.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 17, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow them berrybombs dont have no cotyledon thats wierd there only about 2-3 years old thats not to bad always keep in a dark cool place also, hope they grow


Yeah its crazy. One has a piece of both baby leaves. But the other two are just stems. Gonna be intersting.. thats for sure..


----------



## rory420420 (May 17, 2014)

keep an eye on the blackwater..if its related to cali con gear,itll throw out nuts the 7th week or so


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 17, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> keep an eye on the blackwater..if its related to cali con gear,itll throw out nuts the 7th week or soView attachment 3155179


Thanks Rory. Was this ur first time running his strain? How was the yield? Taste? And Appeal? How many diff phenos did u find and how many beans did u go through. Did u find th black pheno?. Sorry for so many questions. And thanks for that bit of priceless info.. 

Stay lit homie


----------



## rory420420 (May 17, 2014)

i had the purple/black but didnt clone it by accident..the other two,onne was the sfv leaning and the other had alot of the mendo showin..the mendo one was fire..dense,sugar coated,really loud diesel fruit smell,very og taste..yeild was low,bag appeal great...but throws balls at 6 or 7 weeks..i took the last few cuts i had and threw them into flower,paying extra special care to them..still nutted up..good shit,bad breeding.mt 2 cents.


----------



## rory420420 (May 17, 2014)

btw,All of them threw nuts except the one i didnt clone...so its possible to get a stable one..i wish you luck!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 19, 2014)

Day 53. Chopped everything but the 3 Agent Orange and 2 Grape Ape.( still had a couple of clear heads ). Put them in the veg room until there ready..

Here is pics of the Massacare..

Before;


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 19, 2014)

After;


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 19, 2014)

By far one of my nicest pulls..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 19, 2014)

Here are the 3 Agents and the 2 Grape Apes.. Dropping temps into the 50 's so they really start to produve resin and color..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 19, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 19, 2014)

When i tell u guys that i supercrop. i Really mean supercrop.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 19, 2014)

Agent Orange. Wish she was a producer. I would keep her. I have 2 more beans of her. Gonna have to pop them in da future.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 19, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 19, 2014)

Plushberry. Pink lady


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 19, 2014)

Grape Who. (Stealth pheno)


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 19, 2014)




----------



## F.White (May 19, 2014)

Congrats D. Very dank run. I went like button crazy. Make sure you smoke one for me lol!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 19, 2014)

wow do work man


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words gents. All the hard work is paying off...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 20, 2014)

Quantum Kush.

So fire.. So Strechy though.. but so fire..,,


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 20, 2014)

Fucking thing grows like the grape ape.. very flimsy..almost like a vine..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 20, 2014)

Agent Orange


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 20, 2014)

Dr.Who


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 20, 2014)

Dat Grape Ape.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 20, 2014)

This strain be cloned 100 if not 1000's of times. And the vigor just never changes...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 20, 2014)

My creation.

Grape Who

Grape Ape x Dr.Who

Finished in 53 days. Not one Herm.

Super Dank.


----------



## doubletake (May 21, 2014)

Looking great man happy harvest!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 27, 2014)

Thanks doubletake.. Alot of hard work.. I hit the same pull as last time with 10 less gals.. im freaking stoked..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 27, 2014)

17 gallons of roots


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 27, 2014)

And here we go again.

Reused my soil from the last batch. Juat amended with Worm castings, Mycos,Azos. Azomite, Domolite lime, and some 8-4-4 seabird guano.

As well as top dressed all the ladies with th same amendments. Along with there first real feeding

Here they are in there final homes.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 27, 2014)

And were vegging again..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 27, 2014)

All the babies in therefinal home. Gonna flower them out small to what i got. Taking a clone of each. To keep only the dank heav yielders...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 27, 2014)

As soon as they show sex its 12/12 time..


----------



## F.White (May 27, 2014)

Man don't leave us hanging I know you been sampling... Gotta have a smoke report on the Grape Who. Obviously it's early, not cured and you been busy as shit. Don't mind me I'm just giving you shit. Oh how about some pics of the dry flowers?

Stay Faded!!!


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 27, 2014)

damn bro 17 gallons of roots thats awesome already got them whos popped going to put outside at 12 inches already got soil cooking, great job bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 28, 2014)

A quickie. Purged BHO sap.

Canolli style,.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 28, 2014)

F.White said:


> Man don't leave us hanging I know you been sampling... Gotta have a smoke report on the Grape Who. Obviously it's early, not cured and you been busy as shit. Don't mind me I'm just giving you shit. Oh how about some pics of the dry flowers?
> 
> Stay Faded!!!


So the Grape Who.. Shes very smooth on the inhale she tastes like the mother Grape Ape very musky raisiny taste.. on the exhale.. taste of strawberry and vanilla ice cream mixed.. that lingers in the after taste.. and the high is ear ringing hold on to ur hats type.. A+. All around She yielded 3.8 zipps.. Im happy with that...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 28, 2014)

Here are some pics of the Plushberry ( indica pheno ). In tge drying rack. 

..

This is some stanky shit..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 28, 2014)

And the Querkle 



Shitty pics. Sorry..


----------



## F.White (May 28, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> So the Grape Who.. Shes very smooth on the inhale she tastes like the mother Grape Ape very musky raisiny taste.. on the exhale.. taste of strawberry and vanilla ice cream mixed.. that lingers in the after taste.. and the high is ear ringing hold on to ur hats type.. A+. All around She yielded 3.8 zipps.. Im happy with that...


Sounds like a winner!!! Especially considering it was a love baby. I guess dank + dank = dank right?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Whats up RIU. Been crazy busy with work, sorry for th lack of posts.. Everythng is doing great. 

Turned down the lights to 75%.
To not burn them from to much light, also raised the hoods about a foot.

After this run i will be taking down the hoods and trying something different with the oca film. Im going to line the roof and the remaining walls, as well as make longer curtains to close the room up.and have the cool tube free to mov around individually. 

My setup is deff good, but it needs to get better. 

This time around im focusing on better air circulation throughout th room, the reason im adressing this is because i found that plants under the direct light are bleaching from the light due to lack of air movement. I dunno i gottta keep trying until i get a 100% optimal room.. well in m eyes anyways..

Im rambling.. sorry just smoked some Lady purple x Kushadelic.

Very Sativa dom..

Anyways here are th ladies little ones and all. Enjoy

Da lab.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Blackwater OG



Purple Champange 



Purple Voodoo 





Candyland 





Fucking Incredible Purple


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 9, 2014)

where u at


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 10, 2014)

Been chilling worm. Garden is on Autopilot.
Some quickies.

Some Bho wax. ( bud run )





Ace of Spades


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 10, 2014)

swwwwwweeeeeeeettt dude looks amazeing


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 11, 2014)

DLopez needs to open his doors up and make his spot a tourist destination  I know I want to take a trip to see his garden and smoke his herbs 

Always such pretties!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 11, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> DLopez needs to open his doors up and make his spot a tourist destination  I know I want to take a trip to see his garden and smoke his herbs
> 
> Always such pretties!


Thanks for the kind words.. when the feds legalize it. Ur all invited..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 11, 2014)

you know im comeing


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Before;



After;


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 13, 2014)

All the Mommas in there home.

Along with the babies.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 13, 2014)

looking good broski


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2014)

Took the AOS, Quantum, andGrape Ape cuttings last night, along with a bullshit trim and topping and crimping. Gonna wait 1 week and flip these hoes..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2014)

After;


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh yeah my two MH'S took a shit. So imma be runnng 3 1000 HPS Digilux for the time being..


----------



## doubletake (Jun 14, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Been chilling worm. Garden is on Autopilot.
> Some quickies.
> 
> Some Bho wax. ( bud run )
> ...


That wax looks super good dude wish I had some I'm down to my last few dabs haha!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 25, 2014)

Wasup peeps its been a while.
Complety re did the room. Took down the hoods. ( re used the material ). Its really durable.. The lights reflects so much more its not even funny. Better air flow, no hot spots. lets see what happens. Got keep trying new things. Any input is greatly appreciated. Max420 where are u bud?
Worm what it do..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 25, 2014)

sweet bro looks great im redoing my room also going to place my lights in a row like urs and going to do all soil got my soil cooking and all my materails are in the mail i plan on putting 12 under each light and also growing males and makeing seeds also im going to take clones to find them heavy yielders getter done, glad ur back


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 25, 2014)

You know this guy right here wants to test some BigWormsGear 

Looking cleans as fuck as always Dlo  You're a pro man


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey d idk if you were still curious about the lineage of that sonic.screwdriver but it is listed on attitude with another new strain called jack straw. According to attitudes desceiption it is orange cream soda x time wreck

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 27, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Hey d idk if you were still curious about the lineage of that sonic.screwdriver but it is listed on attitude with another new strain called jack straw. According to attitudes desceiption it is orange cream soda x time wreck
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks nat. Imma have to pop them bitches.

Worm ,sending u a gift to help in ur build. It not much but it will help.. its the least i can do.

Mr. Thanks for tbe kind words. Worm gear in tbis garden...


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Jul 1, 2014)

Your losing *half* your light to the ceiling by removing your hoods in a horizontal setup===== less yield. Seems brighter due to more light bouncing off the orca, but inverse square law comes into affect. A good reflector has less than 5% light loss, would be gaining around 40-45% more light to your canopy. For your large area , I would look at the raptor option.

http://growershouse.com/blog/best-large-reflector-test-review-8-raptor-vs-8-magnum-xxxl-vs-8-massive/

I would think HARD about adding reflectors again or run bare vert/stadium style.............not trying to be a dick, just want the best for your garden

Yeah were the hell is max at???........probably busy selling AN!lol...........just kidding

be safe grower


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 2, 2014)

whats good fellas sorry about the delay been handling sum personal things but im ready for the next round all organic like my boy dlopes and plan on reuseing soil to save mola, hey d your going to spoil me and you wont ever be able to get rid of me hahaha, well i get to get to bed i got a funeral tomorrow


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2014)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Your losing *half* your light to the ceiling by removing your hoods in a horizontal setup===== less yield. Seems brighter due to more light bouncing off the orca, but inverse square law comes into affect. A good reflector has less than 5% light loss, would be gaining around 40-45% more light to your canopy. For your large area , I would look at the raptor option.
> 
> http://growershouse.com/blog/best-large-reflector-test-review-8-raptor-vs-8-magnum-xxxl-vs-8-massive/
> 
> ...


 i was checking the raptor out it is a beast but dloz orca does work, i like the reflector u made bro i can see there being better airflow without them, i guess youll have to just do another grow and see if its a better yield its all about trial and error well for me anyways, cant wait to see them girls, i know you can get the little flimsy reflectors for them cool tubes but i think there poorly made, been working on my room about 90% done repotting 36 solo cup plants into 5 gallon is alot of work but well worth the effort i need to get me some little cages like you got or bamboo sticks, well check you guys later


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 5, 2014)

i was scrooling back and forth thru ur pics and i think u had more direct light on your plants with the hoods,i mean ur shit is bright and your going to have a beast grow no matter what but i personal think the hoods are better psuergo is rite it seems briter and is just needs to be direct on ur canopy, 3 1000watt raptors would be boss, shit do 4 and kill have big purple donkey dicks hahaha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 11, 2014)

need pics must have pics hahaha were u be homie jones for an update bro


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 16, 2014)

hey dlow hope everything is all good bro havent heard from u in a minute


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 18, 2014)

Gents, work has been crazy.. sorry for the lack of updates.

Cruzing in the 3rd week, I think the room setup is working better for the ladies. Temps are at a high of 77. And humidity at 29% after watering. There is so much more airflow. 

U guys be the judge..

Psaurgo. Remember i put the orca on the cieling too. So in reality the light isnt wasted..


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 18, 2014)

Think he was referring to the fact that the more distance betweem the light and the reflecting material means more energy lost in movement.
If its working better for ya environment wise then you just do you homie cus everything is looking awesome this go around. Glad you updated us, was beginning to worry lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful as always Dlo. Field of dreams


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 18, 2014)

for sure shit is looking momagnfecent, i suck at spelling but i think u will get it , yes sir beastin it as usuall man i though u were gone for a minute bro alot of peeps been disappreaing lately shit when i first got on here sub was here and i was siked and of course within a month somebody pissed him off and he bounced i said go figure shit like that always happenes to me but hell yeah hey bro did u get any ladies on the pv, i hope so, and a color changer i want to see how she grows for u, cause u know how mj grows different in other people grow rooms, mine plants werent the biggest yielder but super purple almost black with a awesome dank smell and bro on the last couple of weeks keep ur eyes peeled for bananas i found like 4 of them i dont think they release pollen but they defintaley were bananas, and did u run superstious i hope so hopeful u got a girl cause thats a badass plant for real super dank


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 20, 2014)

Did a bullshit trim and started proping up all the colas... theres alot of them..

Sorry for the shity pics.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 20, 2014)

Also rearranged the veg room, All the new babies are sexed.

4 Purple Champagne 
3 Candyland
4 Purple Voodoo
1 Fucking incredible purple
1 Berry bomb
1 Black Og.

All in 6.23 gallon pots.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 26, 2014)

Installed new bulbs. 



2 Badass HPS
1 Badass MH

Big difference to the Plantmaxs i was running.

Before:



After;


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 26, 2014)

Panoramic shot of the room. 



It looks so big. But its not..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ace of Spades.. so chunky


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 26, 2014)

Field of green.


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 26, 2014)

wow...looks awsum


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks.. will update later on tonight.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2014)

Started to feed them some raws brand, yucca extract.. and i can tell u they swole over night.. gonna keep feeding them the yucca..

Night shot.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 30, 2014)

Day 35.





my patients love the grape ape. 

Wall of Grape Ape


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 30, 2014)

Some nug porn

Plusberry Pink lady pheno.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 31, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Some nug porn
> 
> Plusberry Pink lady pheno.


 wow


----------



## F.White (Aug 1, 2014)

Dlo glad to see things are still looking good. Getting ready for my first adventure with Ace of Spades now. You got any info for me about the stretch, yield, feeding habits, etc. Taste and color are what made her attractive to me. Thanks in advance


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 2, 2014)

F.White said:


> Dlo glad to see things are still looking good. Getting ready for my first adventure with Ace of Spades now. You got any info for me about the stretch, yield, feeding habits, etc. Taste and color are what made her attractive to me. Thanks in advance


Mr.White. how u been bud. All i can tell u is u will not be disappointed with the Ace. It has taste,super smell, potency and big yields.. ohh and she loves to eat... every pheno i foud was redonkuless. The only prob u will have is picking ur keeper, cause there all fire


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 2, 2014)

These were taken at Day 37.
Enjoy...


----------



## F.White (Aug 2, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Mr.White. how u been bud. All i can tell u is u will not be disappointed with the Ace. It has taste,super smell, potency and big yields.. ohh and she loves to eat... every pheno i foud was redonkuless. The only prob u will have is picking ur keeper, cause there all fire


Things been good my way. Still trying to catch up to you though lol. Well the good news is I should have a winner. The bad news is its a clone so only time will tell. I only had the flowers once but the taste was phenomenal. I'm hoping this one will produce those pretty colors I always see.


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Aug 2, 2014)

Damnit another great grow journal I missed. But very nice job bro. Hows the agent orange when finished?? And I heard that Querkle is super pungent


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 3, 2014)

HomeGrownFire said:


> Damnit another great grow journal I missed. But very nice job bro. Hows the agent orange when finished?? And I heard that Querkle is super pungent


Homegrown. Welcome. This tgread has been going on for a couple of years now, u havent missed a thing.
As for the Agent Orange.. its so freaking fire. The pheno i have fades so beautiful, and the smell is like freshly picked oranges on a hot summer day. The taste is so citrusy that it sometimes gives me heartburn, but i dont mind it. As for the querkle.. the phenos i had were really fire, but the yield lacked a bit. One of my boys old me before i popped the beans that its like a lil toy plant. So she is no longer with me.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 3, 2014)

Day 40.

Things are moving right along..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 3, 2014)

hey bro whats good i caught u on finally i got a question for you do u adding anything to u girls even though ur useing super soil and did u fill the whole pot with ss cause i did i was scare it would burn but na its all good and on one batch it only got 2 days cook time and there doing good wierd hun i was so scared i was going to mess shit up but nope thank god


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 3, 2014)

Agent Orange.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 3, 2014)

Worm i havent used supersoil for like 4 runs now. What i do is i recycle the soil from the previous batch ans i amend it with blood meal, kelp, bone meal, crab meal, lime soil, mycos, azos, and alot of wormcastings. So i guess u ould say that i plant my ladies in a pretty healty mix. At the 6th week of


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 3, 2014)

I hit them with humic acis so they use up whats in the soil. Then i hit the with a high pk tea. That consists of mycos, worm castings, azos, molasses, bat guano, seabird guano,.. till the end


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 3, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> I hit them with humic acis so they use up whats in the soil. Then i hit the with a high pk tea. That consists of mycos, worm castings, azos, molasses, bat guano, seabird guano,.. till the end


 thanks bro


----------



## F.White (Aug 9, 2014)

D,

Another question for you if you don't mind. Numbers not necessary but which yielded more Blue Cheese or AOS? 

Thx


----------



## F.White (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh throw the Fruity Chronic Juice in there too! I forgot you ran that too.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2014)

F.White said:


> D,
> 
> Another question for you if you don't mind. Numbers not necessary but which yielded more Blue Cheese or AOS?
> 
> Thx


My biggest yielders right now go like this 

1.Grape Ape
2.AOS
3.Plushberry
4.Quantum
5. Agent Orange


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2014)

AOS yields 3times as the Blue chesse. Did


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2014)

Day 45.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2014)

Agent orange Day 45


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2014)

Plusberry


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pb ( left ) Ao ( right )


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 13, 2014)

looking good bro


----------



## F.White (Aug 13, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> AOS yields 3times as the Blue chesse. Did


Perfect!!! Thx for the list. This is exactly the type of info I was looking for. It's funny because I was just about to take clones and decided to wait until I heard from you first. AOS and Dream Queen it is!!! I'll throw a Blue Cheese and FCJ in there just to say I tried them then It seems they'll be replaced with either Qush or the The Flav.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2014)

Quantum Kush


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cant forget the Grape Ape..




Wall of Grape


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 16, 2014)

Day 51.

Looks like All the Grape,Ace,and Plusberry are gonna be ready in 3 days.

The Agent and Quantum will go the full 60.

Using the bud igniter along side the bud blood is helping me finish my crops a full week in advance.. 

Fucking shit works.

Day 51.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 16, 2014)

Night shot.

Purple field of dreams.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 16, 2014)

Also in this crop i changed a couple of things. 

1. No orca hoods, 
Completey Covered room in orca ( roof included ).
2. Raw brand - Yucca
3. Raw brand - Kelp
4. Terpinator
5. Bud Igniter.

All these factors have changed and will be staying with me till the end of time..

They all work.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is a grape ape bud that was all the way on the bottom outside end of the cqnopy, almost touching the orca.. this would have been fluff shit if i wouldnt have used the orca..



Rock solid nug..



Im barely gonna have any bullshit to trim this time around. Im excited


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 16, 2014)

Enjoy peeps. Hope all this info helps.


----------



## Matco (Aug 30, 2014)

Looking good fam.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow,Dude I thought you left.........Whats been going on?NJ on grow.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 31, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Wow,Dude I thought you left.........Whats been going on?NJ on grow.


D.Lo can't leave  His garden fuels my desire to make mine better


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Aug 31, 2014)

nice job bro.. that's some sick work.. keep up the good work... I gotta get me some purple strains again.. lost them awhile back.. but now.. the only strain I got that purples up.. is my pre 98 bubba .. when I let her go long.. and drop the temps she will purple up completely .. love the bubba.. and hoping the GG#4's hype really stands up to the strain itself..


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 31, 2014)

EastCoastGenetics420 said:


> nice job bro.. that's some sick work.. keep up the good work... I gotta get me some purple strains again.. lost them awhile back.. but now.. the only strain I got that purples up.. is my pre 98 bubba .. when I let her go long.. and drop the temps she will purple up completely .. love the bubba.. and hoping the GG#4's hype really stands up to the strain itself..


Lots of folks talking about it, I'm sure it's good. Looks bomb as hell from the pics I've seen


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Aug 31, 2014)

ya .. it took me a while to get my hands on it.. but now I got it.. vegging her out. going to spread the love honestly. this GG4 is ment to be shared not hoarded.. so when anyone gets a clone.. your SUPPOSED TO hand it to atleast 1 person.. so in return for getting the clone. I neeed to find someone LEGIT.. to give the clone.. lol.. maybe ill do a dead drop.. give location via gps coordinates.. and let the finder.. be the keeper..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words gents. Last yield off of last harvest was 5.2 bows. Out of 15bitches. 

Im crrently running 12 ladies

1 fucking incredible purple
1Plusberry indica. Pheno
3Purple Champange 
1Purple Voodoo 
3Candyland
1Blackwater og
1Berrybomb
1Grape Ape
1 Agent Orange

Should be an interesting run.

Everyone os transplantrd in there new 17gal pots w/5th run recycled and amended soil.

Here is the room before and after:










Took cutttings of all.

Gonna veg veg for one more momth o allow me to train the duck out o them. Then ita 12/12 again. Yeahhhh buddy. ..
Enjoy gents.


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 1, 2014)

on my cooltube I got a 60inch tube.. for 2 bulbs... and honestly.. I made a reflector out of reflectix and a piece of cardboard.. and my YIELDS went up drastically.. .. so im sure orca does good to .. but having reflectors almost ontop or ontop of the tube made a huge diff in light intensity being pushed DOWN at plants..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 1, 2014)

My yield went up.. without reflectors. Jus saying.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

Mam D that Grape ape looks mouth watering.nom nom


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 1, 2014)

East coast look back in the thread i just did away with my custom orca folm reflectors. .


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Mam D that Grape ape looks mouth watering.nom nom


Thanks beech. Hows everything with u.ATB


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2014)

Well Thanks for asking im in Remission now,so I dont know what to think,DR Sais I have a Good chance of being cancer free.post 1161 what is that?


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 2, 2014)

ya.. that's weird man.. I ran my cooltubes without.. only 1 time. and I had plants that were so tall that it worked great.. but when my plants were smaller.. the reflectors worked great.. the only time the reflector didn't work was wen I had my outter plants that were up to the ceiling and the smaller ones I put under the light directly. and it worked amazing. kinda like vertical. lol.

but ya.. iuno I added a reflector.. made of reflectix.. and cardboard.. and it helped a lot more then I thought it would.. but hey if it helps better without.. do it man. lol awesome shit tho. love the room..

what yields are u hitting with 3 k?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

EastCoastGenetics420 said:


> ya.. that's weird man.. I ran my cooltubes without.. only 1 time. and I had plants that were so tall that it worked great.. but when my plants were smaller.. the reflectors worked great.. the only time the reflector didn't work was wen I had my outter plants that were up to the ceiling and the smaller ones I put under the light directly. and it worked amazing. kinda like vertical. lol.
> 
> but ya.. iuno I added a reflector.. made of reflectix.. and cardboard.. and it helped a lot more then I thought it would.. but hey if it helps better without.. do it man. lol awesome shit tho. love the room..
> 
> what yields are u hitting with 3 k?


 im not a 100% sure but dlopez is a beast im sure he hits the 1 gram per watt if not he close, mad respect for u bro keep on keeping on


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> im not a 100% sure but dlopez is a beast im sure he hits the 1 gram per watt if not he close, mad respect for u bro keep on keeping on


I dont worry about the gpw thing,my strain is not a large yielder.I know im getting pretty close to what she will give,with the aloted time that i have to turn over a crop.Just saying...


----------



## F.White (Sep 4, 2014)

Nobody's complaining with 5.2 off 3K watts. My take is whatever makes you happy you go with. My question to D is how much did the orca improve your yields? Like most gardeners you look for constant improvement every run so my next question is what are you adding to the arsenal this time?


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 5, 2014)

no 5.2 off 3k is great actually.. im switching to fully verticle.. we should be up and running again for November .. only got outdoor goings at the moment. plus some fucking outs.. ya buddy.


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 8, 2014)

i count my harvests at around day 40 of flower.. i go in with a notebook.. and i see size of nug.. compared to last time.. and i say if that cola last time weighted 3.5-5 grams.. then i count up all the buds on the plant. as a guess.. and its looking like.. 55 plants around 2 ozs each.. at the lowest.. some are going to hit 4 oz each.. strain dependent .. and im fucking PUMPED. 

i used to use bio canna nutes.. but then i tried.. a side by side.. substra flores a and b .. vs biocanna.. and couldn't tell the difference besides bigger yields..

so im doing a entire grow with substra to see if my yields will go up.. i noticed a lil different bud structure but the buds stack better.. and closer .. bigger colas.. not sure if its just a fluke.. or if its the nutes..

so good luck guys.. ill be starting a journal asap.. just been busy with outs and ins..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 10, 2014)

I use to do that ECG,But now it is what IS!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 10, 2014)

Very nice my good man. I apologize in advance if covered already but I simply cannot read all 64 pages, I did read 13 however!

Was the Grape Ape gifted or from seed shop?

Do you have the orange peel, tangie cut of the AO?

Plush berry pink pheno and AO orange peel pheno has been with me for years.

I see youre doing some teas, but what other supplements? Terpinator caught my eye, but not enough ingredients shared for me to pull the trigger.

Lat but not least, which is your fave strain you have currently?


----------



## doubletake (Sep 10, 2014)

Seriously about the 5.2 off of 3k
I'm ok at indoor and don't got my 4k too dialed but I'm always stoked with a lb a light.


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 13, 2014)

I been hitting just over 2lbs a light.. and let me say this.. wen u hit a gram per watt.. its an amazing feeling.. but I also. change my bulbs after 2 flower cycles.. and then keep the bulbs as backups.. just incase..

but since I started switching bulbs out more often.. and every 2-3 years I change my capacitor in my ballasts.. and wat a huge improvement.

especially with this 400w it was made in 2000.. but Ive only had it 6 years.. I grew 1 time with it .. and was like fuck 400w.. they suck.. new bulbs and all.. then I changed the cap.. and ran it again.. and it over a gram per wat on a SOG on a light mover.. so

since then I change bulbs frequently.. and caps get changed a lot more now too.. its SOOOOOOOOOO WORTH IT.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 13, 2014)

my 1000 watt lumatek was coated in a black tar looking shit i guess to protect it or something looks like it will be a pain to replace anything in there, was wondering what my boy d low was up to with that dank garden of his


----------



## max420thc (Sep 13, 2014)

just thought id stop by and take a look at your grow DLopez.
things look like they are going really well for you.
Good to see beech is doing well.Like i mentioned when we talked on the phone i have a second grow op up and running.
The reason i havnt been around in a long time is my grow op got robbed by meth addicts so ive been busy jerking a knot in their ass's,
Some of them are dead now..some or looking at the rest of their lifes in prison.Some are killing one another off,Whne i declared war on these clowns i threw my computor in the trash so that way there was no incriminating evidence against me.
Ive laid off of them for a short period now but its time to stir the pot again and get rid of another batch of these morons,
Pretty soon there will be very few of these idiots left around my neighborhood. 
One of the main culprits is facing life in prison ,Ive already got it set up to have him butt raped and beaten when he gets to prison,
He is spending like 9 months in the county lock up (this really sucks) You do not get fed at the county lock up and its nasty as fook in county lock up,.His trial doesnt happen untill december,They got him for saling meth to a undercover so that is going to be 25 to life in prison, With another felony charge for a felon in possession of a fire arm.There is another 20 years plus a habitual offender charge of another 30 years so this clown in lookin at around 75 years or more in prison,I doubt if the idiot even knows i set him up with a DEA bust,
Im not one to rat anyone our for anything,But if they are saling meth,Herion and shit like that all they do is burglarize and steal from others to support their habbits so i have no mercy on them and will sick the dogs on them from every angle,If the contractor i had hired would have gotten ahold of him before he went to jail he would have been going to jail with broken legs and arms,.
Peace and love to all my friends on here ill be back in contact with you all soon.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for stoping by everyone.. just been clonng and traing the fuck out of my gals. Vegging is so fucking boring. I will be changing my bulbs every 3 runs from now on. Thanks to everyone for stopping by. Ill post a pc of the lades later on. Peace..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 27, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Thanks for stoping by everyone.. just been clonng and traing the fuck out of my gals. Vegging is so fucking boring. I will be changing my bulbs every 3 runs from now on. Thanks to everyone for stopping by. Ill post a pc of the lades later on. Peace..


Every 6 months on the Bulbs? Dlopez....


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 28, 2014)

2x3 runs of 60-90 days of 12/12 .. then bulbs become backups.. honestly.. it depends on bulbs tho too. if u get hortilux u can do 3-4.. but I saw a huge loss in yield from old bulbs.. and also the old capacitors do contribute to yield issues.. I never thought they did.. until the 400w..

but I got maybe another 7-10 days until I harvest my room.. everything is looking amazing.. almost ZERO LARF.. and I got another set that I need to transplant.. and toss into flower right away this time.. so I don't run out again ...

I say run out.. andi mean.. mostly only selling to really sick people and that's it. and myself.. no like bone dry. but I smoke more oil when im low so my patients get the flowers they prefer.

ill post up some pics in a journal or something.. I don't like photography so its like one of those things I do at harvest time ish.. and that's it.. barely even take pics of dry bud. lol. harvest time is a busy time for a while.


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Sep 28, 2014)

people also don't understand.. not many GREAT BUDS are done in under 60 days.. lol. my shit goes to 75.. atleast.. sometimes all the way 85.. depends what they are being used for.. and ive tried a lot of quick flower strains.. and I only have 1 maybe 2 that are done in 65 from 12/12 but if taken to 75 the smells get better the buds get denser.. and its nicer..

but ive yet to see ANYTHING that's potent.. under 60 days


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 28, 2014)

people also don't understand.. not many GREAT BUDS are done in under 60 days
Most on here do...

When I first got the shoreline I tried it @ 42days.
It was one of those nights were You say over and over I'm never smoking again!
BAD panic attack....Fine @ 8-9 weeks.Cant keep enough! 






EastCoastGenetics420 said:


> people also don't understand.. not many GREAT BUDS are done in under 60 days.. lol. my shit goes to 75.. atleast.. sometimes all the way 85.. depends what they are being used for.. and ive tried a lot of quick flower strains.. and I only have 1 maybe 2 that are done in 65 from 12/12 but if taken to 75 the smells get better the buds get denser.. and its nicer..


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2014)

stopping in to say hey man! Hope all is well!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 12, 2014)

hey bro i popped 2 of them sour whos, ill posts sum pics in a bit


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 23, 2014)

Worm that candyland though. ..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 23, 2014)

Day 14...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 23, 2014)

Candyland got 3 diff phenos all vigour ous growers.. 

This one though. ..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 23, 2014)

my bro whats good im glad u found something u like that was from dankster420 i think he got banned he was a good dude, im glad to see ur still getin it


----------



## papapayne (Oct 23, 2014)

WHoot! looking great as always bro. Can't wait to see this show


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 28, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> my bro whats good im glad u found something u like that was from dankster420 i think he got banned he was a good dude, im glad to see ur still getin it


Thanks my dude.. why did he get banned


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 28, 2014)

From what I have heard he was going through some shit and requested the mods delete his account and I guess that is all they could really do for him. Just what I heard around the board


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 2, 2014)

Crazy shit. Hope he is ok


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 2, 2014)

Day 20 

Couple of night shots


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 2, 2014)

Day 21

My new favorite plant

Candyland ( Super Purp )
Pheno

Beastly growth.



Matco this one is for u..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 2, 2014)

nice bro did u get sum clones from her i bet u did


DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Day 21
> 
> My new favorite plant
> 
> ...


----------



## papapayne (Nov 2, 2014)

DAMN man that's some sexy canopy you got there  Loving the looks of candy-land. Whats the genetics on that?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 3, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice bro did u get sum clones from her i bet u did


You already know. .=]


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 3, 2014)

papapayne said:


> DAMN man that's some sexy canopy you got there  Loving the looks of candy-land. Whats the genetics on that?


Dankster420 genes.. very fire


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 4, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Dankster420 genes.. very fire


Many folks had issues with their gear, and they took a lot of money and disappeared last I heard.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Many folks had issues with their gear, and they took a lot of money and disappeared last I heard.


Damn that sucks.. hope it aint true. There Candyland looks like a real winner so far anyways. Head thanks for the info


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 7, 2014)

Day 28..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 9, 2014)

Found this shot of the Candyland at Day 21. 

Them colors though...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Day 45.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Candyland. Super purp pheno


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Had to kill the other candyland she hermed bad..

This one has not had one.. yet..
Keeping a close eye on her


----------



## papapayne (Nov 23, 2014)

Looking great man!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Purple Champagne 

#1 not a keeper. Herms


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Purple Champagne 

#2 Pink Champagne pheno.

Keeper...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Berry Bomb


----------



## papapayne (Nov 23, 2014)

WOW man! those are some nice colas. Sucks about the hermie. what co2 levels are you running?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Keeper^^^^


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Papa.1550ppms


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Black OG

SMELLS SO FUKING GOID.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Fucking Incredible Purple


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Veg room 
With new lumatek dimmable ballast 

Grape ape and Ace of Spades mothers are huge








There loving it...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Turkey Day Gents..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

This was a Day 45 night shot. Forgot to post it..

Candy land.. 

Im in love with this one.
So stealthy.. No smell while she is growing, Only when u rub her..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Day 45 Canopy Night Shot.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Day 49.

There Chunking up nicely


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

From here to finish. Theyre getting teas that consist of 

Mycos, Worm castings, Yucca, molasses, ..

Till the end..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tea, Water, Tea, Water. Etc. Etc..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Another one of my favorites. 

GDP genetics.
Purple Champagne 

Three Diff Phenos.

Only keeping 2.

Keeper 1

GDP dom




Keeper #2

A50/50 of both parents


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Black Og


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Candyland.. This plant is so awesome.

Day 49


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Quantum kush


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Agent Orange


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Plusberry Indica Pheno


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 30, 2014)

Soooo.. Day 52. its been crazy this crop lotta new stuff.

Had to pull down the candyland due to herms.. she did finish up though.. she is a hefty yielder..such a pretty fucia to dark purple color..

Im keeping her ever n though she herms.. smells like peppermint funk.. so dank.






Cut 2of the 3 of the purple champagne. No herms just done.





Smells like purple lemonade. .

Omfg..

ohhh yeahh got to use my trim machine for the first time. . Wooooo whoooo.. trimmed 3 gals in 1 hour..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 30, 2014)

sweet bro i love that color


----------



## papapayne (Dec 1, 2014)

fucking epic color man!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks gents..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 19, 2014)

hey bro hows it going heres the 2 sour who and let me tell u the smell is amazeing smells like cherry starburst really wonderful and super frosty thanks for letting me run these there good


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 19, 2014)

nice looking


----------



## max420thc (Jan 20, 2015)

thought i stop by and see whats up,looks like your kickin it good lopez,hope all is going well for you ,good to see the beach man is still kicking above ground and holding his own,
im doing well girls are doing really good,havnt updated my phone card lopez so will be hard to get ahold of,tolld you would love a trmmer,cuts way down on man hours,
love you guys,peace brothers


----------



## papapayne (Mar 5, 2015)

What going on lopez? how is the garden?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 9, 2015)

Was up gents.. still doing it to it.. 10gals.. only kept the purple champange and the candyland.. all the other swere str8 waste of time and space.. currently testing in veg... tga tarDais and sonic screwdriver. Along with bodhi seeds kindness. Well see..

Day 30 flower.
These bitches are 6ft tall. Big bitches



Ace of Spades



Quantum kush




Purple champagne


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hope u all aee ok.. Max i was in ur neck of the woods last week..wish we couldve linked up


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 9, 2015)

Man that quantum is some frosty shit. Might have to grab me a pack before they are all gone, here they are discontinuing it for some reason.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 10, 2015)

good to see you lopez,wish we could have too, I want a cut of that grape ape, got a few cuts for you too,
don't want you to whore them out to anyone though, I picked up a couple of elite cuts from my buddy in Colorado,
very elite cuts,one is skittys chocolate diesel , another one is blue tooth,got one original sweet tooth,
all HUGE producing high quality,
i got some seeds of gost train haze mixed with skittys chocolate D, ,will be getting seeds too of skittys cherry slider,(original cherry phenol of ak 47)HUGE producer,
The blue tooth is a blue dream that finish's in 40 to 42 days, massive producer


----------



## max420thc (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## max420thc (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## max420thc (Mar 10, 2015)

]first pic of orion,in my room, second pic of skittys chocolate diesel


----------



## max420thc (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## max420thc (Mar 10, 2015)

last pic is of blue tooth at 2 weeks old, View attachment 3369003


----------



## max420thc (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## max420thc (Mar 10, 2015)

pic of my room,side ways couldn't figure out how to flip it right side up,sorry


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 10, 2015)

damn killin it @max420thc


----------



## papapayne (Mar 10, 2015)

Looking amazing!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 18, 2015)

So .... its been a while since ive been on here.. 

Here are some pics currently running 23 ladies in 17 gallon pots. Been veged for 47days
In the 13th day of flowering now..

Grape Ape
Agent Orange
Plusberry pink lady
Plusberry indica. Pheno
Ace of Spades
Quantum Kush
Purple Champange 

Testing:

Sonic screwdriver 
Tardaris
Kindness
Raidermans 
East Coast Purple Diesel

RIP RAIDERMAN..

anyways thanks for looking..

Veg..



And now Day 13
Flowering 





Trying only teas this time around.. 

Ohh plus bud blood in first weeks and transtion 

And silica on the water days with superthrive..

Thats stops on Week 4.

Anyways gents enjoy..
Lmk what you think..

To all the best..


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> So .... its been a while since ive been on here..
> 
> Here are some pics currently running 23 ladies in 17 gallon pots. Been veged for 47days
> In the 13th day of flowering now..
> ...


Looking great D.

Glad to see you around again.


----------



## papapayne (May 19, 2015)

Awesome to see some updates man! Hope all is well with life. Garden is looking awesome as always.


----------



## papapayne (May 19, 2015)

I had seeds from raiderman as well of the ECPD. Was very nice smoke, good yielding, most turned purple as well. Will see if I can dig up pics.

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 23, 2015)

Day 19 flowering.

Moving right along.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 23, 2015)

The veg room.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 23, 2015)

Narrowing down my selection as u can see..

Almost time to start some more beans...


----------



## papapayne (May 23, 2015)

whats next up? What strains have you got your eye on to be winners?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> whats next up? What strains have you got your eye on to be winners?


Gonna be running some of my crosses..

Maybe some of the Dr.who crosses and the lady purple crosses.. gonna pheno hunt the hell out of them..


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 24, 2015)

theres my dude its been awhile good to see sum updates


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 25, 2015)

Day 25..

Bullshit trim done


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 25, 2015)

Will be updating my pots to 10gal super root air pots

Running a test in veg.. and all i can say is WOW.

They work.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (May 25, 2015)

Still not using reflectors huh?.......................garden looks good as always

happy bbq day


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 26, 2015)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Still not using reflectors huh?.......................garden looks good as always
> 
> happy bbq day


P was good homie..?
Yeah still no reflectors..
Great yields.. imm be doing a full orca reflector after i go to 4 1000ws.. that later on though... hope all is well.


----------



## werm11 (May 30, 2015)

pretty much caught up. just gotta go back and see some of the 2014 stuff i skipped over. i was too anxious to see how different it looked today. everything looks awesome. i wish i had your space to test a few different interesting beans varieties that i have. that will come tho. im subbed up


----------



## OneHitDone (May 31, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Some crimping..


Can you explain a little about this "crimping" technique?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Crimping.. i learned this technique from subcool and kyle kushman. Kushman does it in veg and flowering and subcool only does ot in veg. I found that doing it in veg is really the only way to go for me.. i tried it in flowering and my ladoes didnt like the added stress.. they all hermed. So with that being said.. here is what crimping is.. crimping is the rupturing of the the outter and inner cell walls without breaking the stem completly.. what this does is the crimped part will break. And then heal.when it heals it creates a bigger passage in where the plant can uptake more nutrients which helps in creating larger fruit. This is notfor everyone and it took me a while to figure it out..
I use two techniques 

1. For the upper more flimsybranches isimply squeeze the stem with my thumb an pointer finger until the stem collapse s..

2. For the lower , harder stems i simply twist with one hand to the left and twost with the other hand to the roght till i feel the inner cell walls collapse.

If u go to far just tape up the branch.. it will heal.

This technique is for the advanded growers not for noobs.. 

Hope this helps..


OneHitDone said:


> Can you explain a little about this "crimping" technique?





OneHitDone said:


> Can you explain a little about this "crimping" technique?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Day 25...

Miving right along


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Raidermans East Coast Purple Diesel..

RIP Raider



Shes a beast. Already purping up


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 1, 2015)

My AOS Mom in a 10Gal super root air pot.. So fucking viguors in this pot. Have to top her Every 3days


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 1, 2015)

My purple champagne mom.

In a reg pot. U can see the difference in vigor


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Enjoy


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kindness strain that was gifted to me.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 1, 2015)

This kindness fan leaf came from under to cover her neighbor bud.. 

Thought that was pretty cool


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice POV shot


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wall of Grape Ape


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 4, 2015)

Day 31. 

I think running organic i lost a week due to the transition... Chemicals definitely make them flip way faster..


Had to do another defoliation/bullshit trim due to over crowding.. 

Heres the before..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 4, 2015)

And da after.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice under no bullshit.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 4, 2015)

Out of the strains im testing.

Sonic screwdriver 
Tardaris
Kindness
Ecpd 

So far im keeping Tardaris,ECPD, Sonic Screwdriver, and Kindness last. Gotta wait till the end to really tell .. well see..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 6, 2015)

Tardaris Day 30 from flip. 

Really like Day 23.. seeing as i lost the transition week. Since im only doing tras this round with microbial teas


Very nice coloring in this one. Along with an amazing smell. And nice resin production..


----------



## papapayne (Jun 7, 2015)

daaaaaaaaaaaamn. looking good man.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks papa. Preciate it..
Did u find the pics of the ecpd? Lmk


----------



## papapayne (Jun 7, 2015)

No  I believe they were on the computer my exwife stole. It was quality genetics, I had prob 7-10 beans, cant quite recall for sure. Saw a few different phenos, all were good in their own ways. I seem to recall they all turned varying degrees of purple. The lightest purple/most green one was the most potent though.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 8, 2015)

Here we are chugging along. 

Changed all the lights to hps till the end.. 

Enjoy..
Also put some new babys in the ground..

2 chernoblys tga
2 Quantum kush x Dr.Who
3 Grape Ape x Dr. Who
2 Qrazytrain x Superstitious.

Should be intersting..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 8, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Day 25..
> 
> Bullshit trim done


5 gallon pots are big enough for cycle. with at least a reflector upgrade. Go with the raptors for your area. Your losing way to much light to canopy!


----------



## JimmyIndica (Jun 8, 2015)

II would have put 5 --600 watt cool tubes in there instead of 3 -1000watt.- Reflectors are gonna bump the yield up big time though if u go that route. It looks good though man! I have found 5 gallon fabric pots in saucers to be best combo. Are u usin coco or soil/soilless?Ive been thinkin of runnin agent orange? Would u run it again?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 9, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> 5 gallon pots are big enough for cycle. with at least a reflector upgrade. Go with the raptors for your area. Your losing way to much light to canopy!


Hey jimmy. Thanks for chiming in.
5 gallons mos def not big enough i veg my ladies for 3-4 months.
17Gallons is where ive gotten my largest yields. 11onions on my 1 Quantum. On average i get anwheres from 6 to 10 onions dwpending on strain.My entire room is lined with Orca film. Including the roof. No light is being lost. I have curtains made with orca that i roll up when i take pictures..

Everybody always tells me that i need reflectors.. ive had way better results without them.. better air flow, cooler temps,happier bigger plants.

I was thinking about converting to 4 750 cooltubes instead of the 3 1000's im running now but thats in the future
When i do that im gonna be changing all my bulbs and ballast one time. Shit is pricey.. im going all nanolux ballast with badass bulbs..

Again brother thanx for chiming in and welcome to my journey.

Ohh yeah i still run the Agent Orange. Shit is one of my best strains. Smells like freshly squeezed orange juice. Not a big yielded compared to my other ladies but the smell and taste is worthy of my garden.
Btw. Im in promx hp with mycos.
Currently running no nutes only mycos teas for veg and flowering.
If your interested i will post my teas lmk.. stay safe and welcome


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ohh yeah im also switching to 10gal super root air pots in the near future. Those things are awesome


----------



## papapayne (Jun 9, 2015)

i had a few tester air pots, I loved em, just never bit the bullet and bought them. 

Your grow always looks on time and squared away, when I build my shed, It will be a nice basis for my building plans. 

stay free stay high,

papa


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks papa. Glad u could learn something from my journal. I have well have learned alot from u guys here at rollitup.. stay safe homie.. u should really look into the pots and orca film .


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 9, 2015)

So i cahnged the bulbs yesterday... as im looking over everything..im like let make sure that the ballasrs are all set at max 100% . Sure nough i had forgot to switch them when i flipped them.. why because i was high as fuk... they were all set at 75% that explains the streching and the lag of growth.. rest assured i put them bitches to super lumen mode past 1000w.. there about to blow up.. im so fuking dumb some times... ohhh well.. mistakes will happen.. now where did i pit that j...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 13, 2015)

Day 38 from flip..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 13, 2015)

You can see the orca film curtain on the righy in this shot


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh yeah o.e of my hps bulbs took a shit. So mh it is..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 13, 2015)

As soon as they smelled the 1Ks they started blpwing up


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 13, 2015)

AOS quadrant. Killing the competition..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 13, 2015)

And the new babies..

Mos def gonna be some keepers in that bunch.. excited


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 13, 2015)

3 days and bam babies.. 100% success with the reverse tear drop method.. thanks farmer john.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 13, 2015)

My teas are so serious they push the top top off the bucket.. shit pulses like a heart beat..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2015)

Transplanted some of my ladies to 3gal super air root pots.. There so fuking expensive... this ones for u refferbongwell


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2015)

The little ones..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2015)

My Ace of Spades.. 

Proud of this one


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2015)

East Coast Purple Diesel


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tardaris


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 14, 2015)

That Ace though....

Weednerd4lyfe.


----------



## TriPurple (Jun 17, 2015)

That is serious, beautiful photos. Do you notice a difference with the air pots?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Tri.. The Air Pots are Freaking awesome. U can see the difference.Well see when i flower these two moms.. one is in a 17 gallon reg pot and the other in a 10 gallon air pot. I already see a difference in vegetative growth.. the one in the air pot recovers faster from crimping and topping.

There really fuking expensive.. the 10 was $30. And the 6 3's where $60. 

I need to see the results before i futher invest..

Welcome to my journey Tri.. 
Any input or ideas on how to improve on something, just chome in..


----------



## djshorty06 (Jun 17, 2015)

How many lights are you running in the Veg room?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 18, 2015)

djshorty06 said:


> How many lights are you running in the Veg room?


One dimmable 1k. I usally run it at 75%. It all depends on what i have in there at the time.. Nice to see u again dj.. how u neen homie?


----------



## djshorty06 (Jun 18, 2015)

Been good. Just fell of the grid a bit. getting back at it and decided to come in and check on your progress. Killer pics by the way!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thankd homie.. nice to have u back.. i myself chilleed a bit.. always on here though checking in on peeps making sure everyone is safe... yo u heard Raidermans died...? Shit is crazy.. im running his ecpd right now


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 20, 2015)

Day 47 from flip... cruising.


----------



## djshorty06 (Jun 20, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Thankd homie.. nice to have u back.. i myself chilleed a bit.. always on here though checking in on peeps making sure everyone is safe... yo u heard Raidermans died...? Shit is crazy.. im running his ecpd right now


Holly Shit . . . .No way man. What happened? if you dont mind me asking. Nice good thing you have his ECPD


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah man supposed suicide.. sucks man.. he was one of us... RIP RAIDER..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 20, 2015)

The fans POV... Lucky fan.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 20, 2015)

Some brew action...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 20, 2015)

So i killed the 2 Quantum Who babies.. had weird mutated growth and were not doing to well. No time for weakness in this garden..so there dead..

Here are the remaining..
2 grape whos in back 
3 super crazy middle 
2 Chernobyl in front..
Stroong little fuckers


----------



## papapayne (Jun 20, 2015)

looking so intense!!! I know I have asked this a thousand times, but what size is your room again?


----------



## djshorty06 (Jun 20, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Yeah man supposed suicide.. sucks man.. he was one of us... RIP RAIDER..



WOW Def will be missed RIP RAIDER. Thanks brotha for the info.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 20, 2015)

papapayne said:


> looking so intense!!! I know I have asked this a thousand times, but what size is your room again?


Papa i forgot. Its not big at all


----------



## werm11 (Jun 25, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Papa i forgot. Its not big at all


Yea man looks awesome. Looks like a huge area lol but I know how pictures can be deceiving sometimes. I was recently gifted a cool tube like yours but with a reflector. I plan on throwing it up soon next to my leds. Gonna be leaving the closets and growing more in the open room like you. 


It'll be about a 7x4 area from wall to wall. Will probably throw up a net. I just need to decide on strains. Excuse the blurple that is just a cheap light I use to veg with


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 29, 2015)

Werm looks nice.. ur gonna have alot of fun in that room. Cant wait to see how u manage the area.. your scrogs look beast man... atb


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 29, 2015)

Here we are at Day 54.

Gonna let them go the extra mile this round..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 29, 2015)

And the Sonic Screwdriver...

The smell on this is so serious...


----------



## papapayne (Jun 29, 2015)

damn man. Looks awesome. Aint it nice when everything is going right and you can let them really mature! been a few cycles since I was able to do that!


----------



## djshorty06 (Jun 30, 2015)

Killing it bro!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks gents. Im digging the organics.. teas are so much cheaper than nutes.. its silly


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Day 59 

Sonic 1 ( OCS Pheno ).


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sonic 2 ( Timewreck Pheno )
Sonic 3 ( Timewreck Pheno )


.... fucking photobucket


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Finally fuck


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)

My Plushberry ( Space Queen Pheno)



Shes a beast


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Plushberry ( Black Cherry Soda pheno)


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Agent O.



Sonic moght just replace this one..

Well see


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Purple Champagne 
(Grandaddy purp pheno )


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Tardaris TGA. 

What is the cross on this.. anybody?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Kindness
ECPD

cut from the squad.

Didnt make the cut. Kindness is all fulffy and so is the ECPD.. no time for that shit...

Here is the kindness foxtailed like a mofo..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Tardaris

Oregon Diesel x Timewreck


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Im liking TGA 's Marionberry kush
And Locomotion...

Those are on the top of my list


----------



## werm11 (Jul 3, 2015)

i just got done with marionberry for like 3 runs...i ended up with 2 phenos...both were purple in different ways...one had a berry smell and the other a sharp smell of limes...the lime pheno was short, stout, and bushy. the berry one was surprisingly one of the stretchiest strains i've grown. it was such a bitch...both had small nugs and needed a 2 week cure AT MINIMUM to start to bring out their best. The picture in my profile pic to the left is the berry pheno. decently strong potency but not enough imo. They were beautiful buds but i ultimately got rid of her because of low yields and the stretch. Absolutely without a doubt produced the most trichome laden buds i've ever seen tho.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info. How many beans did u pop? Fem to male ratio? Did u run them as clone s or from seed. Ive noticed with all strain s almost.all stretch from seed. As u clone them.. and they get used to ur feeding schedule thet adapt and acustom themselves to ur environment. For ex.

I have the pink.lady pheno of the Plushberry and the Space queen pheno.. in the beginning from seed.
The pink lady BCS phenO streched like crazy and hermed like a mofo.. but the bud was so dank that i kept her. Im.on the 10th
Gen of this strain. And now she has half the strech. Better taste smell no herms and better production.

Guess what im.trying to.say. is at least clone her a couple of tomes if she dont change by the thrid run. Toss her... just my.2 cents i.justed smoked some agent orange.. shit got me.sweating...

Thanks for the info..


----------



## werm11 (Jul 3, 2015)

I only popped 2 beans from a 5 pack. Both ended up female. I cloned them and ran one pheno 3 rounds and the other 4 rounds. The stretchy one never gave up on its stretch but I noticed the stretch was less intense if I waited to turn on the reds for a week or 2. I definitely agree on running a strain a few times before tossing it. I made that mistake with and awesome tester pack from norstar...my favorite pheno hermied on me...I tossed the clones and decided to pluck the nanners...the nanners quit coming after just 4 days and they weren't even that bad...it ended up being one of my favorite strains I've ever grown and I had already tossed the fucking clones. I was so pissed at myself. Then a grow buddy of mine told me exactly what you just told me so I'll never toss one prematurely again.


----------



## werm11 (Jul 3, 2015)

Agent orange and jilly have always been 2 of my favorite strains for citrusy smell and taste. I just wish the jilly packed more of a punch


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 4, 2015)

damn dlow how the hell I miss 2 months of hard core bud porn u got to give a bro a heads up cause im forgetfull braddah but god damn shes looking good bro u never cease to amaze me, always learn and trying new stuff to better ur garden that's how u do it, I to was thinking of pickin up sum of them reeferbongwell air pots, im going to have to get sum and trying hp coco instead of the custom reycycled soil, I love my teas so cheap and easy the only problems I have is I haven't foun and the good airstones yet I tried like 4 kinds already and they always seem to quit working after a few times I beed sticking them in hot water and scrubbing and I always clean up my stuff wnen im done I brew in a 12 gallon trash can and put all my amendments in a sock, I use a lot of stuff
worm casting
blood meal
bone meal
alfafa meal
kelp meal
cottonseed meal
2 kinds of bat guano
green sand
azomite
humic acid powder
and sum of my super soil
mollasise
I feed them every once a week and they never been heathier no burns its a beautiful thing and the amendment last a long time I don't have to use all that stuff either I could simply use soil and worm castings and have a great tea, thanks for all the pics my bro there looking lovely that one plant sonic screwdriver I think has sum thick ass pistils I lie it when they have thick pistils its awesome, I got the pv started so about 3 months should have more for ya and if u ever need sum plushberry pollen so you can make f2 of the plush let me know, thanks and holler at u later bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 4, 2015)

This run VEG and FLOWERING 
was run with these teas.. radiant green and fat flowers.. of course i added mycos, azos,worm castings and budswell in powder form. 

So yeahhh 

Here is the link. Meet these guys in Colorado last year at the cup.. they loaded me up with samples.. i used them loved them so i now run them..

Just purchashed the entire lime for 175$. 

https://www.dragonflyearthmedicine.com/garden-inoculants.html


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 4, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> damn dlow how the hell I miss 2 months of hard core bud porn u got to give a bro a heads up cause im forgetfull braddah but god damn shes looking good bro u never cease to amaze me, always learn and trying new stuff to better ur garden that's how u do it, I to was thinking of pickin up sum of them reeferbongwell air pots, im going to have to get sum and trying hp coco instead of the custom reycycled soil, I love my teas so cheap and easy the only problems I have is I haven't foun and the good airstones yet I tried like 4 kinds already and they always seem to quit working after a few times I beed sticking them in hot water and scrubbing and I always clean up my stuff wnen im done I brew in a 12 gallon trash can and put all my amendments in a sock, I use a lot of stuff
> worm casting
> blood meal
> bone meal
> ...


Worm check these guys out.. they make killer innocullants 

https://www.dragonflyearthmedicine.com/garden-inoculants.html


----------



## F.White (Jul 5, 2015)

Still killing it I see. Hope all is well homie.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 5, 2015)

Happy fourth to all. Keep it green you all.stay safe...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 5, 2015)

F.White said:


> Still killing it I see. Hope all is well homie.


Just doing it to it.. mr. White nice to see u again.. what u up to homie..
Any new threads?


----------



## F.White (Jul 5, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Just doing it to it.. mr. White nice to see u again.. what u up to homie..
> Any new threads?


Still trying to catch up to you. Imma start my first journal in couple weeks. Planning to run mainly Pineapple Express. I'll throw in a couple random girls (WIFI, Sour Raz Kush, 818 Headband, SFV OG & Chemdawg). Hopefully I find a winner for my style of gardening.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2015)

F.White said:


> Still trying to catch up to you. Imma start my first journal in couple weeks. Planning to run mainly Pineapple Express. I'll throw in a couple random girls (WIFI, Sour Raz Kush, 818 Headband, SFV OG & Chemdawg). Hopefully I find a winner for my style of gardening.


Nice. Be sure to shot me the thread so i can ride along. Ive always wanted to run the headband and the PE.. maybe in the future


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2015)

Day 63

Getting real close..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sonic Screwdriver OCS Pheno


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2015)

My Aces.. by far the best strain ive ever grown..

Thanks Subcool..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2015)

Tardis.

Oregon Blue Diesel x Timewreck

Fire me say.. Fire...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 6, 2015)

Enjoy gents


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 8, 2015)

My boy in Colorado testing the

Grape Ape x Dr. Who

1 solid pheno.. leaning towards the Dr.Who..

Day 61.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 8, 2015)

man oh man, fire as always. Yea there's a lot of really fire oregon blue diesel up here...I usually see it at the clubs, and have bought prob 2 pounds worth. usually nice and blue, great long lasting high, pretty tasty to!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 8, 2015)

Papa next time u pick some up.. flick it up.. and bomb it on my page... what is the taste like? Btw thanks for the kind wordS hope all is well


----------



## papapayne (Jul 9, 2015)

for sure. It has a nice blueberry chem taste to me. 

Yea man, got my 10x40 greenhouse rocking out, and my 5x9 flower tent full. chugging along.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 9, 2015)

So gonna be taking down 16 gals on Sunday. Seperated the room left one light on to finish the kindness, ecpd, 2 Sonics ( timewreck phenos )
And the agent o. Will probally take them another week or so... 

Everything else is in the shade. 
Lowered temps to 69 day and 59 at night.. 

Here are some pictures


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ace


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 10, 2015)

Purple Champagne


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tardis


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 10, 2015)

ECPD


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 10, 2015)

Sonic Screwdriver TW PHENO


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 10, 2015)

Sonic Screwdriver Other TW pheno
Bigger yielder


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 10, 2015)

And the little ones in the veg room


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 11, 2015)

So imma be starting some new strains today.. 

5 x Gorilla Spirts
5 x Blue Kimbos
5 x Kimbo Kush

Killed of my Grape Ape, and Quantum Kush they take up way way to much room, strech like holy hell and they are way to hard to manage.. so yeah.. bye bye.
Got them in seed so imma pheno hunt the hell out of the in the future.

Hope bigworms genetics can fill the void.. fingers crossed..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 11, 2015)

Will post pics lata on...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 11, 2015)

Here is the curent status

Current Strains and
Strains of the near future..

Agent Orange
Plusberry pink lady
Plusberry indica. Pheno
Ace of Spades
Purple Champange
Sonic screwdriver
Tardaris
Chernobyl 

Testing:

Medeterrian Seeds:
Strawberry Sour Diesel x Cherry puff
Bigworm testers:
Super Qrazy
Kimbo Kush
My crosses:
Grape Who

Locomotion
Brian berry cough
9lb hammer
Cuvee


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 11, 2015)

This is current status
I need a new phone.. this camera is done


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 11, 2015)

Looking good dude subbed up


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

Subbed!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 12, 2015)

hell yeah bro im over hear praying u find something u like, if these crosses don't turn out good im probably going to stop and just resume growing but if there alrite im going to do 5 each run im hitting blackcherry dojo with ecsd as we speak I hope there alrite, I had to scuff my blue kimbos the shell was a beast but after that they popped fine, thanks for growing them out bro, and ur harvest is on point damn I wish I had harvest like that, getter done


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 12, 2015)

Edit

the curent status

Current Strains and
Strains of the near future..

Agent Orange
Plusberry pink lady
Plusberry indica. Pheno
Ace of Spades
Purple Champange
Sonic screwdriver
Tardaris
Chernobyl

Testing:

Medeterrian Seeds:
Strawberry Sour Diesel x Cherry puff
Bigworm testers:
Super Qrazy
Kimbo Kush
My crosses:
Grape Who

_____ Strains of interest________

Locomotion
Brian berry cough
9lb hammer
Cuvee[/QUOTE]


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 12, 2015)

Worm ill be putting the Blue kimbos 
Tommorrow.. i grabbedcthe wrong ones... The Kimbo Kush.. Howd u come by those? Anyways thanks again brother Stay up..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 12, 2015)

This the temps i dry at..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 12, 2015)

Onemore..


----------



## papapayne (Jul 12, 2015)

congrats on the harvest man, looks on point as always.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 13, 2015)

I bet that Strawberry Sour D x Cherry Puff is going to be some bomb stuff.

Looking killer as always D


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 13, 2015)

Did some research on that 
Strawberry Sour D x Cherry Puff
Sir Strawcher Frost.

Looks fuking nice..
Excited...







Cant wait


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 13, 2015)

Did a drt ice kief run

120 bag.. 13 different strains..

Can u say HEADSTASH...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 13, 2015)

Got it drying in a wooden cigar box.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 13, 2015)

Any body on here ever heard or tried this 02 grow emitter.

Trying to step my brew game up..

Here is the link

http://www.o2grow.com/



Any input greatly appreciated


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 14, 2015)

the kimbo kush were sum seeds I picked out of the kk I grew Im not sure if it was pollen off my shirt that made them or it was hermi pollen I don't think it was hermi pollen cause I search my plants every two days looking for sack or bananas ttyl


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tardis 7days dried. 
Oregon Blue Desiel pheno

Smokes very diesely..

Very strong..

Gonna be really nice
Cured up for 2
months..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sonic Screwdriver 
Same dry
Orange Cream Soda pheno
Medium Yielder
FUCKING SUPER DANK.

tastes so fucking good..
Like eating a orange cream soda candy...

I like it. Cant wairto cure it.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 16, 2015)

whats the story on the sonic screwdriver? it sounds killer!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2015)

Papa fucking dank. I kept therange cream soda pheno. The other timewreck phenos are still going and dont have to smell or resin production im looking 4..

Here she is..


Fucking dank.. medium yielder but so frosty..and great firm structure..
Didnt even to cage her..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2015)

Roll it up
.

Rollitup...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2015)

So ... 

Veg. Boooo boooo

Got
4 Gorilla Spirts up.
5 Sir Strawcher frosts up.
4 Kimbo Kushs up


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2015)

Bigworms 

Supa Qrazy

Looking very nice.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2015)

Grape Whos in front and Chernobyls in back.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 16, 2015)

Night RIU.. im fucking tired... but its not from trimming.. buahhh buauhhhhhh...i love my trimmer..

Trimmed 16 gals in four hours..







I love this thing. Best 200$ ive ever invested..


----------



## papapayne (Jul 16, 2015)

oh its tga! they been good to you huh? How many seeds do you usually get per strain when you do your pheno hunts with the tga stuff? I haven't actually planted any of their seeds, but I have grown and smoked many of their things from clone, although to be fair when you buy clones from strangers or dispensaries, your really taking their word for it.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 17, 2015)

I try yo at least run 5 of each when i do a hunt..i do small controlled hunts. But everytime i find a keeper... Atb


----------



## F.White (Jul 17, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Night RIU.. im fucking tired... but its not from trimming.. buahhh buauhhhhhh...i love my trimmer..
> 
> Trimmed 16 gals in four hours..
> 
> ...


I use the same style trimmer. I always trim mine as soon as I chop them down (wet). Looks like you do a dry trim. Have you ever tried trimming while wet? Just wondering?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 17, 2015)

F.White said:


> I use the same style trimmer. I always trim mine as soon as I chop them down (wet). Looks like you do a dry trim. Have you ever tried trimming while wet? Just wondering?


Mr.white. yes i did try wet triming .. didnt like it rubs to much of the resin on the plate..plus i found they dry way way to quick.. not good. 

So i dry them till there crunchy on the outside and just aboit dry on the inside.. then i cut off the branches and seperate the tops from the bullshit.. the bullshit ( which takes the most time to trim ) goes in the trimmer .. all the big tops i do by hand.. i loke doing them by hand. Shit 16gals would have taken me a couple of 12 hour fays before the trimmer... 

Plus the trim is so much nicer when its a lottle dryer.. just my two cents..

Thanks for stopping by homie.. atb. Stay up


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 18, 2015)

The other babies up..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 19, 2015)

Update.

Flipped rooms around.

Vegging in the big room

Flowering in da small room.

Put in the big Ace and the big purple champagne..

There in there with the agent o. thats almost done. 

And the kindness.. which is taking for ever... what the fuk bodhi seeds. Airy as fuk... viney and barely smells. Thats why she no longer exists in the veg room..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 19, 2015)

Agent Orange 



Kindness (bodhi seeds)


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 19, 2015)

Update on the veg room.

Babies 

2/5 kimbo kush 
5/5 sir strawcher
4/5 gorilla spirit


----------



## papapayne (Jul 19, 2015)

yea that is airy! that sucks, usually bohdi has good quality genetics.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 20, 2015)

Probally gonna make her into dry ice kief.. i aint smoking that crap or givong it to my patients


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 21, 2015)

man sorry to hear about that kindness I didn't have much luck with her either, them blue kimbos you really might want to scuff I had to and my boy said his didn't germ so he cracked it with his teeth like a sunflower seed and it worked like a champ if they don't sprout scuff them babies, man I hate to hear when shit is shit, sorry bro im praying u get sum keepers, heres the spirit in the sky male I used to make gorilla spirit he was frosty


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice worm i took my grape ape out of rotation to make way for this one...
Thats ok i still have it in seed..

Thanks for stopping by .. 

Did u.pop any dlo beans yet?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 22, 2015)

I did awhile back and I plan on popping sum next round, thanks bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sonic screwdriver

Timewreck.pheno

Didnt keep her. To awkward..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 22, 2015)

Plushberry 
BCS pheno
Pink lady


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 22, 2015)

ECPD.

Pretty but airy, didnt keep her.
I.have more beans. Imma try her lata on.



RIP RAIDERMAN..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 22, 2015)

Plushberry BCS pheno
PINK LADY.

Shes gonna be one of my set standards for the awkard sprawled out type. Got t be her in that category to stay in the garden. 

The gate keeper of ft he awkward growin ones

Fireeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sonic Screwdriver 
Timewreck.pheno

Didnt keep her

Fire though.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 22, 2015)

Grape Who

Im loving the veg growth 



Look at this crazy leaf.. sweet


----------



## papapayne (Jul 23, 2015)

dammmmmn man fire looking. Sticky to the max, can see the colors in there to. Im excited to pop those!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 24, 2015)

hey brother, just wanted to say thanks again, looking forward to popping those beans! 

When i was searching in your thread for the breedings when you did then, i noticed how long I been watching you do your thing! Been watching since 2013! crazy how time goes by right???


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 24, 2015)

I know man its been a while.. ive learned and am always learning new techniques from u guys.. lotta good people on here.cant wait till u put some of those babies in the ground . U will get some dank out of there i promise.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 25, 2015)

Took the Agent Orange and Kindness down..

Week 1 Flowering

This tg

This is ther food. In a mycos casting tea.


The Purple Champagne ( left )
Regular pot ( 17gal. )

Ace of Spaed ( right)
Superroots Air pot (10gal.)

Both vegged 3 months

Lets see what happens


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 25, 2015)

Produces this


----------



## papapayne (Jul 25, 2015)

crystals to the max brother!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 25, 2015)

papapayne said:


> crystals to the max brother!


Cant wait to see what u get from that Plushberry x Dr. Who


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 26, 2015)

This will be my next order.. has qnyone ever dealt with herbies?


----------



## papapayne (Jul 26, 2015)

delicious seeds has always impressed me. Grown their cheese candy...big yielding cheesey goodness. Heard awesome things about carmelo and cotton candy, and their FCJ is on my list of to grows.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 26, 2015)

my wet dreams is a cross of their critical sensi star as well, and thats my money maker, main strain.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 26, 2015)

I


papapayne said:


> delicious seeds has always impressed me. Grown their cheese candy...big yielding cheesey goodness. Heard awesome things about carmelo and cotton candy, and their FCJ is on my list of to grows.


 I got there FCJ x Dr.Who.
My boy grew it out..straight dank..
Next time i got u...


----------



## papapayne (Jul 26, 2015)

for sure! Im looking forward to popping your beans! What couple strains would you recommend popping first?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Plushberry x Dr.Who
Grape Ape x Dr.Who
Sour Ak47 x Lady Purple x Dr.Who


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Current Strains and Testing Strains

Agent Orange
Plusberry pink lady
Plusberry indica. Pheno
Ace of Spades
Purple Champange
Sonic screwdriver
Tardaris

Testing:

Pop gifts:
Cherry Pie S1 x1
Super lemon haze x2
Amerist Sour D x JabbaStash
x7
Blackberry kush x JabbaStash
x4


Medeterrian Seeds:
Strawberry Sour Diesel x Cherry puff x 5 (5/5)

Other Seeds: My nikka
Super Qrazy x2 (2/2)
Kimbo Kush x2 (2/6)
Grape Spirit x4 (4/5)
Prime Moonshine x5 (5/5)
Blue Kimbo x 10 (5/10)
My crosses:
Grape Who x3 (3/3)


----------



## papapayne (Jul 27, 2015)

Awesime man excited,to,see how,they do for ya


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

Did you ever grow out any Conspiracy Kush or Cuvee?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Not yet.. there on my list


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Veg


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Day 8 Flowering 

Got some flowers forming

Yeahhh buddy..

Ace of Spades


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ace of Spades in 10gallon Super root Air pot.

She is a freaking beast


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

The Purple Champagne 17gallon
Regular pot.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

The babies


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Supa Qrazy


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

2 diff phenos of Chernobyl 
Hopefully i get 2 females


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 27, 2015)

sweet looking dank my friend


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks man. Put some of my beans in the ground. You wont be sorry i promise


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 30, 2015)

Agent Orange 

4 months cured


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

Awesome pics! I want to try some AO.

Here is a micro pic of some Ace of Spades:




Jillybean:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 31, 2015)

Very nice MO.

I really want to try a pack of jilly.. had some in denver and wow. Blew me away.. what a taste..

The ace of spades barely gets ambers instead the bulbuses turn dark purple and pink.. thats when u know she is ready. Those macros were with my shotty little scope and my cellphone..what macro do u use?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

My daughter got me a cool scope for Christmas 2013:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thatthing is sick. Ur daughter is awesome


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 1, 2015)

All the @papapayne seeds came up except one Super lemon haze and the cherry pie.. keeping my fingers crossed...

The BlackBerry jabba. One of them is almost black on the baby leafs..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 1, 2015)

Sour Jabba



Pretty little thang thangs


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 1, 2015)

And 1 super lemon haze.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 1, 2015)

Sour Jabba
7/7

BlackBerry jabba
4/4

Hell yeah


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

I have had really bad luck with Cherry Pie. Killed eight clones and the one I finally got to grow went into flower the second I put it outside. It was awesome and 18 inches tall!




Luckily it was crossed with Paki Punch so I got some seeds and resin out of the deal.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## werm11 (Aug 4, 2015)

@Mohican that scope is badass...reminds me how badly I need a better one. You all would laugh if you saw me scoping my samples lol. I am running cherry pie now and having some problems with them. They've been showing calcium deficiencies since veg and I haven't really been able to get a hold of it. Bud development seems way behind compared to my other strains and the leaves look like shit. Oh well she will be run again.

@DLOPEZ1420 one of the local dispensaries near me gets AOS in every so often and it always has these amazing spots of pink everywhere. Always been a fan...and I've been following papa's journal...that blackberry jabba is insane with the purple pistils. I'm gonna have to keep an eye out for that one


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

I wish I could get one of Nugbuckets' clones of AOS. His was so beautiful!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 4, 2015)

@werm11 glad to see u man..the one bean that didnt pop was te cherry pie.. ohh well got a whole lot of other dank to plant so fuk.it... if ot wasnt meant to ne it want meant to be. Cant wait to see how many females i get out of papas beans.. im.excited


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

werm11 said:


> @Mohican that scope is badass...reminds me how badly I need a better one. You all would laugh if you saw me scoping my samples lol. I am running cherry pie now and having some problems with them. They've been showing calcium deficiencies since veg and I haven't really been able to get a hold of it. Bud development seems way behind compared to my other strains and the leaves look like shit. Oh well she will be run again.
> 
> @DLOPEZ1420 one of the local dispensaries near me gets AOS in every so often and it always has these amazing spots of pink everywhere. Always been a fan...and I've been following papa's journal...that blackberry jabba is insane with the purple pistils. I'm gonna have to keep an eye out for that one


hey man, check your soil for root aphids...those are the first warning signs (cal mg def that doesnt go away, lower vitality, odd leaves)


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @werm11 glad to see u man..the one bean that didnt pop was te cherry pie.. ohh well got a whole lot of other dank to plant so fuk.it... if ot wasnt meant to ne it want meant to be. Cant wait to see how many females i get out of papas beans.. im.excited


yea man, Im excited to see ya do them. Hopefully you get some awesome phenos. Dr.d81 was over today and brushed by the blackberry jabbas, was smelling candy for hours lol. there's definitely some color changer phenos of the SD x Jabbas and the blackberry jabbas.


----------



## werm11 (Aug 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey man, check your soil for root aphids...those are the first warning signs (cal mg def that doesnt go away, lower vitality, odd leaves)


For a few reasons that I noticed today I actually think the problem is my lights. I'm actually sure that's the problem. I need to raise them a lot. I'm using the area 51 rw series over the cherry pie and this is a running theme with these. They just need to go higher and my current space doesn't quite allow it. I forgot that they have a tendency to do this to certain strains until I noticed how healthy the shorter and side tops were. My glue did the same thing under these lights but under the cobs it's very healthy. I'm going to run it again next round I think


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2015)

LEDs can be like little lasers.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 5, 2015)

^^^^ all da babies in there new homes..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 5, 2015)

Vegging is so freaking boring


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 5, 2015)

Sour Jabba praying to da cannabis gods


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 5, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> So everyone is out to the main veg room. Under 1k. MH Plantmax.
> 
> Here is a picture..


Ur room beauitful I need to know stats please what kind fan u using for exhaust how many lights are u using do u have a light contoller or u doing 240 or 120 vault for electricity what kind of hood u using soil ?? Are u using r/o machine for water u plan on using co2 sorry see ur room and makes me go crazy how big ur room


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 5, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> My TGA Garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow sorry had grab clenex blew my load a lil how much u drop this so professional


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

looking awesome man. I need to get some fresh pics up and get a compilation of germ rates.

Yea its boring during veg  I find with flowering and the greenhouse I rarely get the veg pics.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

I love vegging more than flower! Flower is so slow.

Nice nursery! I need to take some clones soon.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 7, 2015)

germ rate:

sour lady 3/4
grape Who 6/6
snow white 1/5
Aos X who 5/5
plush 5/5


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 7, 2015)

looking great brother and ur right vegging is boreing but since u got a veg and flower room its the best of both worlds u can see ur babies growing then u can see then I action, growing pot is the best hobby in the world I wish I lived in cali so it could be my day job it would be awesome


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2015)

I live in Cali and I wish it was my day to day job!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I live in Cali and I wish it was my day to day job!


whatcha waiting for bra I would have 500 gallon pot 10 pound plants hahaha all day, everyday


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2015)

It's expensive!


----------



## Shredder5kallday (Aug 8, 2015)

How many lights would u use for a 9x9


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Changed bulbs, trained ladies, crimpped ladies, cagged ladies
organized seedlings,
Cleaned veg room,
Turned on another 1k..


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

Clean!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 9, 2015)

@Mohican .. Thanks man I try.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ohhh yeah almost forgot..

Week 2 of flower..

The ladies are liking the extra space.

Lights had just turned on ..( MH)

Purple Champagne on left
Ace of Spades on right


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ace of Spades.. 

Cant say enough good things about this plant.. i love it


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 9, 2015)

AOS


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Purple Champagne


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Installed HPS and C02 controller and tank.. they should really take off now


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 9, 2015)

1900 ppms of C02.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Enjoy gents


----------



## werm11 (Aug 9, 2015)

so clean. reminds me how bad i need to get in my room and get some damn work done.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 9, 2015)

nice man! I finally got my tent sold, so am going to be framing my room up soon. thinking 11x12 sized room, 4k hps c02 and automation.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 16, 2015)

The flower room is blowing the fuck up.. they are living the space fo sho.. Ace of Spades in the back 
Purple Champagne in the front.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 16, 2015)

blackberry x jabbas


----------



## papapayne (Aug 16, 2015)

VERY potent indica high, super sweet and fruity smell, tastes of candy and fruit. Long lasting body stone...2 hours in and still couchlocked and chilling with a big ass grin. 

(more pics on my thread, hope you dont mind the pic)


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> blackberry x jabbas


Ohhh lawddd..... looks at those purple hairs... hats off ny friend very well done..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> VERY potent indica high, super sweet and fruity smell, tastes of candy and fruit. Long lasting body stone...2 hours in and still couchlocked and chilling with a big ass grin.
> 
> (more pics on my thread, hope you dont mind the pic)


Very nice.. cant wait. Very excited.

Post pics as u please buddy


----------



## papapayne (Aug 18, 2015)

ok cool, good to know! 

Yea man, shes quickly becoming headstash...I had two patients that got halfs, I think the other 3 ozs will be all mine. Shes a mighty fine smoke.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 21, 2015)

dang man...the time in the jar has brought out some very nice smells and tastes. I hope you get a good pheno, shes definitely worth having in the garden. Very potent.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 24, 2015)

I reallt hope so... i cant wait


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 5, 2015)

New tea setup.. works so much better finally got a real pump ecoplus. 8ouput manifold..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 5, 2015)

That was like 5 minutes in... the microbes push the top off the bucket everytime


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ace an purple champagne coming down this week.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 5, 2015)

All the babies healty..


----------



## papapayne (Sep 5, 2015)

looking great man! everything looks nice and healthy.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 6, 2015)

hell yeah looks great bro I just popped 36 seeds got a whole viariety of different purples


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 6, 2015)

What did u put in the ground???


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 20, 2015)

my bro I hope u come back it ant no fun when ur gone, I put buckeye purple, purple people eater, purple monkeys, alien rift, deep space , sour black cherry, double purple dojo and I swear next run im going to run all ur stuff, cant wait to see ur progress


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 20, 2015)

My man all gear is solid , Them BlueKimbos are the boggest baddest mother fuckers u srent me got two females out of four! They are such vigourous growers! Ill post some pocs later on! Been crazy busy qt work! The garden is on auto pilot! Bout to flip the big room again! Still waiting on the care package! Lmk stay up my friend!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 20, 2015)

I got 3 blue kimbos and there beast also and my other buddy said they blow bluedream out the water in yield


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 20, 2015)

super qrazy showing sum color


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 20, 2015)

sum male action


----------



## papapayne (Sep 20, 2015)

I need to see if I got some blue kimbo seeds, if so, need to get those going! those have nice structure, and if they are impressing yall, thats good enough for me!

Hey lopez, how are those bbk and sour jabba doing? 

Gonna be able to pull clones here in a week or so off the AOS x Who and Grape x Who and plushberry x who, then maybe 2 weeks more of veg and into the flower room they go!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 20, 2015)

Care package arrived what is the blue vial and what is the yellow vial! 

@papapayne them blue kimbos aing no joke! the sour jabbas and BlackBerry kush are doing great no sex just yet but there getting close!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 20, 2015)

Out of the ones u popped papa what is the most vigourous and structured plants???


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 20, 2015)

From what i sent u


----------



## papapayne (Sep 20, 2015)

There's a very nice,grape who I have my eye on with a loud grape stem run. Also a nice ace x who seems very strong.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 21, 2015)

hey fellas the blue vial is sour blackcherry(blackcherry dojo x ecsd) and blackcherry crème im keepin that one under wraps for a while so enjoy my friend its the yellow vial and I forgot to send you another strain so give me a few and ill get that to u also


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 30, 2015)

my man were u at u know u cant leave us more then a day well start detoxing haha


----------



## papapayne (Sep 30, 2015)

hey bro!

where ya at!! did you get the care package?


----------



## papapayne (Oct 6, 2015)

Hope all is well!

I got roots on my clones of many of your stains....so....here in a week gonna be able to flower em!!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 26, 2015)

Gents been crazy bisy woth my personal life.. 

Here we are at Day 30
Chugging along.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 26, 2015)

Supa crazys in the middle fillung in very nice..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 26, 2015)

From top right to bottom left

Tardis
Agent O.
Plushberry pink lady
Ace of spades the rest


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 26, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> I got 3 blue kimbos and there beast also and my other buddy said they blow bluedream out the water in yieldView attachment 3504218 View attachment 3504221


@bigworm6969 
I had one of the bluekimbos start floweeing in the veg .. needless to say it got the ax.. the other one got transplanted to a 15 gal..lets see what she does


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 26, 2015)

So in veg got everything that im flowering roght now plus

1 gorilla spirts 
1 blue kimbo
2 prime moonshine
3 strawberry diesel puff
2 Super lemon haze
1 Sour jabba stash
3 Blackberry jabba stash

They got a little bond thats why there yellowing a bit..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 26, 2015)

Got rid of the following strains 

Plushberry both phenos
Agent Orange

Gonna erun the rest of the beans of them to see what i can find...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 27, 2015)

killin bro glad u stop in I was worried but I know u like to post beautiful flower pics, veg is boreing that why I switch to perpuitual I always got something flowering no matter what, you ever thought about doing perpetual, im at the point now I harvest like two a week and soon as I take them out I put two in its great I think for me and my space, im pressed for space I had to put a 3x3 veg tent in my flower room and it sucks cause the tent lets light out the zipper so I had to cover it up with like 3 covers and I open it up 7 at night and close it up 7 in the morning cause it gots hot in there, but its working


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)

Day 45


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)

Day 45

Sonic screwdriver is massive


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)

@bigworm6969 

Day45. Super Qrazy #1 and #2
Both fire


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)

My love ,,, 

Ace of Spades,,

My bread and butter


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)

My creation

Grape Who

( Grape Ape pheno )

So dankified


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 5, 2015)

100% organic compost teas
100% organically amended recycled soil,,, the siil im using is 4 years old,,


----------



## papapayne (Nov 5, 2015)

looking so awesome man!

I need to get some pics up, but I have some very nice phenos of AOS x Who, and Grape who. Theres a plushberry who that ended up going 6' tall, lanky as hell, but has a very nice laffy taffy grape smell. Everything is still early flower, so long way to go to see full capabilities, but so far they are looking awesome!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 6, 2015)

hey dlow looking good brotha is that purple im seeing on the super qrazy, keep up the great work u got me smileing ear to ear, thanks alot


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah she has almost the same foucia color as the ace,, how long u taking her??? Super dank bud u keep,up the good work,,

Next round is gonna be a blue kimbo ,4 prime moonshines, 3 Gorilla spirits,, and 4 Sir Strawchers from Mediterranean seeds,, they all have great form,,


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2015)

i took all mine 9 weeks except the frosty one I had I took it 8 weeks, killin bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 8, 2015)

Smoke report,,, pheraphs


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 8, 2015)

im no good at smoke reports hahaha it was grade a, I had 3 different phenos and one of them was a little shitty not much of a yielder but the other two was great, I had a pink phenol of super qrazy hugh ass main cola and it was all pink and the other one was so frosty the taste was dank maybe a little candy in the pink one if u want more to run thru I got you, I know theres keepers in there sum where, prime chrystal got lots of colors average yielder, blue kimbo is frosty and stinky above average yielder


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2015)

I ran my Rebar cross through the washing machine. Now I am going to have a frosty Xmas!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 10, 2015)

Very nive Mo,


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Day 54

Were getting close on alm the gals except the Chernobyl.. what a waste of space.. so scragly.. glad it was the last beans of it.. thats ok because i have it crossed with Dr. Who


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Grape Who
Dr.Who pheno..not keeping her


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Grape Who
Grape Ape pheno


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

How bout some 

@bigworm6969 
Superstitious (bodhi)x Qrazytrain(tga) on left side
And one of my accidental crosses
Grape Ape (clone only) x Dr.Who(tga) on the right


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Grape Who


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 15, 2015)

looking nice bro that grape who thou wow, im glad I pooped 5 of them now, killin it as always brother


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

@bigworm6969 @papapayne 

Just popped 

3 more Super Qrazys
6 Prime Chrystal 
7 Super Purples
6 Ace of sapdes x Dr.who
6 Blue Chesse x Dr.who


I need more space...


----------



## papapayne (Nov 15, 2015)

Yea I had a lot of males outta the grape x who sadly none of them were special enough to breed with. Now that I think about it, I don't recall If I have a grape x who clone. I wonder if I Fucked,up and flowered before clones. Gotta go look now!


----------



## papapayne (Nov 15, 2015)

Dang looks like,growers error has struck...I've lost so many strains this round, lack of time and shit,has fubared me.

Lost bms x gogi, grape x who, sour lady, nearly lost wet dreams, lost Sfv, cherry pie, Ak47 just to name the ones I realize I've lost.

After this Inspection I am definitely needing to get myself squared away.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 16, 2015)

@papapayne dont stress i got plenty of the grape who and sour lady.. i gots u


----------



## papapayne (Nov 16, 2015)

Sweet Ty man! Did I ever get ya the blueberry lotus crosses I made? My,brain is so off it, can't recall If I did or not.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 16, 2015)

No sir.. still have to run the hwy101kush x jabbas stash..
Cant wait to flower the sour jabvas and BlackBerry jabbas.. did i tell u i have 2 of the purple pistil phenos.. i got really lucky...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Send me some of those lotus crosees and i got u with those other on the return


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 17, 2015)

@bigworm6969 
36 hours after putting in the ground the first ones up are the prime crystals hell motherfuckung yeah


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 17, 2015)

siked for you bro, I hope u get sum colorful ones like I did, mad props


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 17, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> siked for you bro, I hope u get sum colorful ones like I did, mad props


Thanks brother.. hope so too


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 17, 2015)

the smoke is great on it bro really candy tasteing and dank even the green phenol was a stinky mofo, this is probably the most potent purple strain ive had, two hits and im done


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

Damn 2 hits huh, great stuff


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 21, 2015)

Day 60 Chop
Before


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 21, 2015)

After.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 21, 2015)

This next run is gonna be sick...

@papapayne @bigworm6969


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Nov 21, 2015)

Which ones have really caught your eye in,veg?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 21, 2015)

Prime Moonshine all 4
Both Super Lemon haze
1 purple pistil Blackberry Jabba
1 Blue Kimbo

All the others are lanky.. im still gonna flower tgem out..


----------



## papapayne (Nov 21, 2015)

Dang sour diesel ain't looking hot,that's disappointing.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thry look decent.. just very finiky..
Havent up potted them bout to tommorrow.. maybe theyll wake and get with the feeding schedule


----------



## papapayne (Nov 21, 2015)

Yea the super silver haze x jabbas was finicky. Made huge fire mango haze buds, but reveged every clone cycle and went,wonky


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 22, 2015)

I cant wait my chairs been pulled up


----------



## papapayne (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey bigworm. Have a gorilla spirit male that is looking pretty nice. Might flower him


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ohhhh lawd.... some many crosses going on... what to do.... lolz


----------



## papapayne (Nov 23, 2015)

lol. yea that's always the struggle...what to plant!! if you have any questions about the strains I sent, feel free to post em in my thread. I'll answer em there as I sent crosses out to a few guys, so they might benefit from the answers as well!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 23, 2015)

flower him out bro I flower all my males out and if I find one I like I use him im again looking for that frosty male last one I had I used it to make gorilla spirit it was a spirit in the sky male and it was so frosty I had to use I probabily should have used a better strain then gorilla grape gush but she was ready at the time so she got hit, im hopeing that's a good strain cause I got like 700 seeds of gorilla spirits,thanks fellas


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2015)

Veg. Wo ho.
Gonna eg them for another 3 weeks then clone .then its go time again.

Everybody in there new homes


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2015)

So the babies 

I got 

4 x Blue Chesse x Dr.Who
5 x Ace of Spades x Dr.Who
3 x Superstitious x Qrazytrain 
3 x Prime Chrystal
3 x Super Purple.

Hope i find some Gems in this batch 



@bigworm6969


----------



## papapayne (Nov 29, 2015)

what size are those in? looking so lush!!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2015)

17Gallons.. papa still nothing pm me with a tracking so i can see when to expect it.. gonna veg for another month then flip um 

Wish i had a bigger veg room....


----------



## papapayne (Nov 29, 2015)

Hmmm, the slip doesn't have a tracking number on it. Says expected delivery was 11/23


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2015)

Nope nothing ..


----------



## papapayne (Nov 29, 2015)

ok. If they dont show up by tomorrows mail, Ill get another set out to ya. they are my crosses, so I got plenty more. They only got to my local post office friday afternoon, and I think they send them up to eugene before they actually sort them, then thanksgiving to. but i got ya reguardless


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2015)

Kool.lets give it a couple days.. atb homie..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 2, 2015)

Veg..

So im starting to use a different kind of soil to top all the plants its called Promix biofungicide .. my ladies have never been happier.. mix that with mycos granular and worm castings.. and just water.. awesome results.. using this as a top feed.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 2, 2015)

Here are the babies


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 2, 2015)

@papapayne 

Did a lil something...

Gorilla Glue #4 x Blueberry lotus x 6
Cherry Pie x Blueberry Lotus x 6

Lets see what happens..

Thank again brother


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yeahh buddy


----------



## papapayne (Dec 2, 2015)

Awesome man!!! Strapped in for the ride for sure!! May the cannabis,God's smile,down!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 5, 2015)

package arrived, ty brother!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 6, 2015)

No stress enjoy..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 9, 2015)

@papapayne these seeds are no joke brother the vigor is so silly,,,

Look at ummm go

There the ones in the front,,


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 9, 2015)

Blue Gorilla Glue ( left )
Cherry lotus ( right )


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 9, 2015)

Im seeing the Ace of spades x Dr,who is wack mutated growth at seed is no good,, gonna have to chop um


----------



## papapayne (Dec 10, 2015)

Yea the Gg and,cherry pie moms both have a lot of vigor. Going to be a fun ride for sure.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 14, 2015)

Clones taken... alot of them.
Big gals trimmed. Crimped. Topped.
As soon as the clones take it go time....

Before.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 14, 2015)

After


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 14, 2015)

The babies


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 14, 2015)

Enjoy gents


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 18, 2015)

yeah they look great brother always very heathly and happy green they are, killin it bro


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

Sour Lady Breed by @DLOPEZ1420 Grown indoor by me, got a little bit of jar time now.


Smells of Earthy Kush, sour hits of fuel and pine. 

Taste: Pleasant Sour taste, with a lot of pine and hash taste on the exhale.

Massive Smoke Expansion, Fills the lungs before you expect it would.

10 mins in - Very happy smile, with a big ol permasmile. Stuck right in the cough!!

not the best pic, just with my cell


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Sour Lady Breed by @DLOPEZ1420 Grown indoor by me, got a little bit of jar time now.
> 
> 
> Smells of Earthy Kush, sour hits of fuel and pine.
> ...


Awseome man. Happy Holiday to you and all my rollitup family. Im glad u like it.im bout to pop some more of them.did u fi d a non strecher? Im smoking some of @bigworm6969. Super Qrazy right now... 

So dank. 5Tokesand put the j out..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thats what its all about @papapayne. Sharing with good people. 

Got 4 monster blackberrys that im bput to flip..


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

Aqesome man!!!! The breeder on that one has been posting some very sexy pheno shots of the BlackBerry. The pink hair pheno imo is the best though.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Aqesome man!!!! The breeder on that one has been posting some very sexy pheno shots of the BlackBerry. The pink hair pheno imo is the best though.


Were can i see the pics?


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2015)

You have instagram? if so Two_dog_seeds. He has pics of it in there, and I think if you back far enough, the pics of the mom blackberry, as well as the father Jabba stash.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2015)

Hes aslo on THCfarmer, username Scrapmapple.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh yea, I am sure he would love to see the pics of the sour diesel x jabbas. As far As I know, he hasn't ran those yet himself, and the other guy I gave seeds to of it fell of the earth it seems, so he definitely would be interested. Tell em papapayne sent ya


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh yea I only had the one female. So can't say much about phenos. Yea I have high hopes for my,bigworm seeds. There's like 4 that are just killing,it,in veg loud stem rubs.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok ..so flipped, defoliated, crimped, 19 gals. Alot of new stuff this round.

Before.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 25, 2015)

After.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 25, 2015)

The vegging continue s in the small room. Heres @bigworm6969
Super Purple. Prime Crystal.and Super Qrazy.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ace who and. BlueWho not looking to vigorous.. Might kill them off


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 25, 2015)

Group shot


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 25, 2015)

@papapayne 

Here are the 
Cherry pies x Blue Lotus ( front )
GG#4 x Blue lotus ( rear ) 

These bitches here are so serious.

All very uninformed in size. Leaf structure and vigor.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 25, 2015)

SupaQrazy mom. This pheno is so dank. Love smoking this. Gonna rape her for clones onve she gets bigger..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 25, 2015)

Enjoy gents and have amerry xmas.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 25, 2015)

wow bro I like ur style I need to crimp and bend my stuff it bushes it out so nice, great job bro merry christmas


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2015)

Aqesome man. The wet dreams x bl and bbk crosses I have seedlings off are also really impressing me to. High vigor for sure. I can't wait man, chomping at bit to see what does what. 

Merry Xmas to by the way!!!

Stay free stauhigh

Papa


----------



## papapayne (Dec 25, 2015)

god damn, that was some mighty find spelling and grammar. was on my phone lol.

thanks for the pics man, I keep saving all of the ones that are my genetics. I am still a newbie by all definitions, so definitely want to learn as much as possible from all my breeding's as possible. 


Theres some mighty fine plants in the bigworm crosses. Theres 3 super purple and a gorilla spirit and prime shine that have my full attention. Cant wait to see them flower out after seeing your reviews.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 7, 2016)

Day 7flower


----------



## papapayne (Jan 7, 2016)

Looking awesome man! I'm gonna drop another pack of your beans here in the next week. Idk which one yet.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 7, 2016)

Started up another grow.

Smallvegwhile i prep the actual room.

Gonna be running a 52 inch orca lined 
Parabolic umbrella vertical..

Some newstuff to comein 2016
Just dropped

@papapayne
Cheese Suprise 1 x Blueberry Lotus
Cheesequake x Blueberry Lotus
Blackberry kush x Fireball

My crosses:
Critical Jack x Lady purple
White Widow x Lady purple

Bag seed Blue dream..

Lets see whathappens


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Jan 7, 2016)

Awesome. My bbk x fb thus far are looking great. With really loud stem rubs. Should be fun!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 8, 2016)

Is it bbk or blackberry jabba? 
X fireball


----------



## papapayne (Jan 8, 2016)

You have seeds of both. There's blackberry kush x jabbas stash (black berry jabba)

Then there is also BlackBerry jabba #1 (pink hair pheno of BlackBerry jabba) I pheno hunted crossd,to both a male fireball and male Nibiru that were pheno hunted by @Dr.D81.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 8, 2016)

So bbk x js. 

Bbjs#1 x fb
Bbjs#1 x Nibiru


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 8, 2016)

I see. Thanks for clearing that up. Btw i found the pink hair pheno of the bbjs.. She is a vigorous one.. Loud berry coffee stem rub.shes a beast.. Im very excited. Got her cloned up .. Not losing her..


----------



## papapayne (Jan 8, 2016)

Damn. You are lucky man!! She is excellent smoke. She,sold out instantly once patients smelled and smoked. I took part at 8 weeks,and part at ten...the ten week was facemelt.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 11, 2016)

Site B. Testing....

Status report.

@papapayne

All got transplated to1.25 qt.

Cheese Suprise 1 x Blueberry Lotus
7of8 germed.
Cheesequake x Blueberry Lotus
6of6 germed
Blackberry kush x Fireball
6of6 germed

My crosses:
Critical Jack x Lady purple
6of6 germed
White Widow x Lady purple
Nothing yet..


----------



## papapayne (Jan 11, 2016)

Not to shabby only one fail. I can live with that. I'm gonna be making some cheese surpruse hash here soon....I have high hope it will beexcellent headrush dabs


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 12, 2016)

White Widow x Lady purple 
12 of 12. 

Also dropped
3x Quantum kush
7 x Plushbery x Dr.Who
@bigworm6969 
7 xSour Black Cherry
6 x Black Cherry Creme

5x Bubble gum kush

Shoud be intersting.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 12, 2016)

Also added 4 more Sunblaze 4fters

Gotta get new bulbs though..

Its good for now. This is all work in Site B.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 12, 2016)

White Girl

White Widow x Lady Purple


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Jan 12, 2016)

Awesome man  can't wait to see it all rocking out.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Site A. Day 21 flowering



Mobbing it..



Everyone is really happy


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Got some big fat bitches in there.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Blackberry Jabba

Blackberry Kush x Jabba Stash

@papapayne 

FUKUNG AWESOME


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Prime Moonshine 3

Blue Moonshine97 x Optimus Prime x 
Purple Northern Lights..

@bigworm6969 

FCKUNG AWESOME


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Veg room Site A.

Gorilla Glue #4's and Cherry Pies
X Blue lotuses..

This are very vigourous growers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2016)

Fck they all look good!!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 15, 2016)

how are the stem rubs on the blue lotus crosses? The wet dreams x bl have a pretty varied smell range, but man they all seem to have some nice smells. 

I been wanting to drop some more, hopefully when my barn arrives I can drop like 500 seeds! Want to plant all of yours, bigworms, mine, docs, and some mroe breeders boutique...hunting for the holy grail male and female


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 16, 2016)

wow ur rooms look great nice big fat bushes and the pink pistils are fuckin awesome I have yet to come across pink pistils great job and mad respect


----------



## papapayne (Jan 16, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow ur rooms look great nice big fat bushes and the pink pistils are fuckin awesome I have yet to come across pink pistils great job and mad respect


The blackberry crosses I sent ya were bred with the pink pistil pheno I had, so there is definitely a possibility to find a pink hair pheno in them.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 18, 2016)

sweet I cant wait to find one u guys are killin it over here with these bushes im going to have to step my game up lol


----------



## papapayne (Jan 18, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> sweet I cant wait to find one u guys are killin it over here with these bushes im going to have to step my game up lol


Ya, plant counts force it. I would prefer SOG, but alas, legalities.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 18, 2016)

@bigworm6969 what are u averaging per plant un trained?

@papapayne what i do is when i take clones... Instead of putting o e cutting of a strain in a site. I put 10 cutting s of that strain in one site. When it roots it roots as one 10 headed beast clone. Top that once u got 20 .. Top another time u got 40.. Then i spread them open with the tomatoe cages and wala..BUSHES. and still within the limit


----------



## papapayne (Jan 18, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @bigworm6969 what are u averaging per plant un trained?
> 
> @papapayne what i do is when i take clones... Instead of putting o e cutting of a strain in a site. I put 10 cutting s of that strain in one site. When it roots it roots as one 10 headed beast clone. Top that once u got 20 .. Top another time u got 40.. Then i spread them open with the tomatoe cages and wala..BUSHES. and still within the limit


Do they every show signs of being different plants? As in, after transplanting and veg of a bit, does one show N defiency while one needs cal mg? Or does it truly seem to become one plant?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 18, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow ur rooms look great nice big fat bushes and the pink pistils are fuckin awesome I have yet to come across pink pistils great job and mad respect


Appreciate the kind words my brother. RESPECT.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 18, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Do they every show signs of being different plants? As in, after transplanting and veg of a bit, does one show N defiency while one needs cal mg? Or does it truly seem to become one plant?


One plant all show same signs of deficiencies when there deficient.
If there is a weak one in the bunch it just dies off and i cut it from the bunch


----------



## papapayne (Jan 18, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> One plant all show same signs of deficiencies when there deficient.
> If there is a weak one in the bunch it just dies off and i cut it from the bunch


Man, I am going to have to try that!!!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 19, 2016)

Try it u wont be disapointed..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 19, 2016)

@DLOPEZ1420 it all depends on the veg but a quick 30 day veg untopped about 1oz sumtimes 2 oz depending on strain, when I did hydro I killed it I would get 3-4 oz easy with 30 day veg but soil is so slow, I definitely am getting ready to switch up my grow style cause 1-2 oz ant cutting it


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 20, 2016)

Site A
Chugging along.

Ace of Spades Quadrant. And that wack as lanky Super lemon Haze in the background..

Fuk fem seeds.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 20, 2016)

Day 25

Testing Quadrant

Got
Sir Strawchers.. Gonna phase it out.. Not producing and showing signs of deficiencies.
Blackberry Jabba Kushes.. Def keeping them around.. Big yielding pink pistil goodness.. @papapayne
Prime Moonshines.. Def keeping them around. Big yielding black/purple fruity goodness..
Gorilla Spirits.. On the fence with this one.. Bit of a strecher bit fef gonna be some fire.
Blue kimbo gonna be some dank but very slow to veg.. Gonna be a decent yielder though.. Mightkeep her..might not


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 20, 2016)

Site B. coming along smoothly installed main wire to sub panel box inside room. running 20 amp split breaker for accessories and A dedicated 20 amp 2phase for 1000w ballast.

Also got 2 6 inch 2 foot filters with fans as well as 1. 8 inch fan with 4 foot 8 inch filter
5 hurricane wall mount fans.

Going to be running a 6 inch air cooled vertical Cool Tube with custom Orca film adjustable reflector .still working on that ...though

Oh yeahh... hundred percent germination on all seeds..

This site is going to be an epic testing sight.

Hope you fuckers are strapped in...


----------



## papapayne (Jan 20, 2016)

My ass is strapped in!! I am getting the wet dreams x blueberry together to send to ya to.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2016)

Ready as I'll ever be!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2016)

as tight as possible!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 20, 2016)

Very well them..

Site B.. 

God said " Let there be light "

Im really digging the vert setup.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 20, 2016)

New cloner as well for this site.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)

Day 28 

These fuckers are loving the 1700ppms of c02..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)

@papapayne 

Wall of Blackberry Jabbas.



There all massive.. And the smell...

Ojjhhhhhh weeee


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)

Super lemon haze.

WACKFEMSEEDS


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks though papa. Itd thethought tjat counts..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)

@bigworm6969 

Blue kimbo putting on some weight


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)

Wall of Ace of Spades..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)

@bigworm6969 

Prime Moonshine 

MASSIVEDANK


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)

@bigworm6969 

Gorilla Spirits chunking up nicely


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)

Veg room.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Jan 23, 2016)

Yea, the SLH was just a freebie, sorry wasn't anything special! The BBK x JS is looking like you got the pheno though  Wait till you smoke her.

Also, I just noticed my bbk x nibiru female I have had my eye on with a super loud berry fruit stem rub showed pink pistils. So yea, the pink pistils did get passed down into some of the bbk crosses.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)

@papapayne 
@bigworm6969 

Here a one of my monster clones
2 weeks old. 5 cuttings in one site.
Ace of Spades.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 23, 2016)

For sure man, thanks for the close ups!! I put 3 in one slot in my cloner of sour cherry, gonna see how it goes!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice. Keep me posted


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @bigworm6969
> 
> Prime Moonshine
> 
> MASSIVEDANK


Those fckrs looking FAT! Nice! Same with the GS


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks @Vnsmkr . there only on day 28...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Thanks @Vnsmkr . there only on day 28...


Cant wait to see how big they swell up! And i cant wait to get this fkn tent rolling over here where I am with some bulbs hanging vertical.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 25, 2016)

damn im impressed bro, great job


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 32. Cruising

There is nothing like running quality genetics..

Well except the super lemon haze..

Nothing super about it


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Super lemon haze. Farleft corner.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Theres nothing ike flowering with a mixed spectrum..



Stacking


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Row of Ace and one Blue kimbo @bigworm6969 which is gonna a nice yieding squat frosty indica


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Primemonshine.. Two tothe right. @bigworm6969 

And the Blacberry Jabbas left of them. @papapayne 

Im veryblessed to have friends like these two gentlman..

Big shout ot to both of and infinite 
thanks. 



Quality Genetics no doubt.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Bluekimbo.

Short 5 week veg

and man she is so frosty and tock solid big ol nugs..

Gonna pheno hunt the rest of the beans. Her clones did not make it


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok sorry.. One more Ace shot... Hehe


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

This Blackberry Jabba pheno is nice... Buttt. She not a producer. She very smelly. Is a Cal mag whore. And is a very light feeder and drinker.. But the fuking colors on this and the resin production are freaking rediculous.. So much so that im gonna try to keep her around see if i can figure her out.

@papapayne


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

No for the definite winner of the blackberry jabbas..

This shit here is hightime front page shit..

Big resinous blackberry coffee smelling DANK.

this plant took very well to my garden. Robust growth. Easy xloning. Loves training. I cant say enough bout this fucker right here..

Good looks my ninja


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Enjoy gents.. Will finish posting laterz


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> No for the definite winner of the blackberry jabbas..
> 
> This shit here is hightime front page shit..
> 
> ...


She looks like a bad motherfucker!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> This Blackberry Jabba pheno is nice... Buttt. She not a producer. She very smelly. Is a Cal mag whore. And is a very light feeder and drinker.. But the fuking colors on this and the resin production are freaking rediculous.. So much so that im gonna try to keep her around see if i can figure her out.
> 
> @papapayne


Sometimes quality surpasses quantity


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2016)

Awesome man very stoked they did so well for you. I'm gonna be getting more of the original blackberry x Jabba as well. The bbkjs x fireball is looking epic in veg to. Louuuuud stem rubs.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> This Blackberry Jabba pheno is nice... Buttt. She not a producer. She very smelly. Is a Cal mag whore. And is a very light feeder and drinker.. But the fuking colors on this and the resin production are freaking rediculous.. So much so that im gonna try to keep her around see if i can figure her out.
> 
> @papapayne


That looks like the jabba stash heavy pheno imo. (jabbas is bubba kush x snow lotus) and bubba is kinda known for being a cal mg whore, and a lighter sensitive plant.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> No for the definite winner of the blackberry jabbas..
> 
> This shit here is hightime front page shit..
> 
> ...


That looks and sounds like the pheno I (and the breeder) fell in love with. Shes who I hit with the fireballs and nibiru males pollen. At 8 weeks she was fire, and 10 weeks, she is definitely top 10 all time best smokes imo. She was sold out in a milisecond. Straight fire dank weed. really looking froward to getting back into those beans!!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Bluekimbo.
> 
> Short 5 week veg
> 
> ...


Hows she smell man? She looks lovely and frost as fuck for sure!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2016)

hey man, what ever came outta the sour diesel x jabbas? Did those turn out ?


----------



## papapayne (Jan 27, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Day 32. Cruising
> 
> There is nothing like running quality genetics..
> 
> ...


Yea I can't for the life of me remember which company made that seed...was a freebie from attitude...definitely looks like that company needs to be added to the "don't fuck with them" list lol.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Heres the Sour jabba i kept in Veg.
She is gonna be a beast..

Strong diesel stem rub on her.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Super Qrazy Mom


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Behind her is my Grape Who mom


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

All the Cherry pie and Gorilla glues x Blueberry lotus

All phat indica structered plants


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Clones are in the front


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok so now what ive really been waiting to ahow u guys. Site B. 1k 
Orca film vertical cooltube setup. Still not done but getting there.. 

Here is a pic of the light at its lowest posution. It van go up 3 feet making like a circus tent canopy of the film. Even flat though the spread of the light is freaking awesome. 

Lmk what u guys think


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

Bulb warming up


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 27, 2016)

All put together with some tarp lasos, tie straps and cable wire tidowns. No frame needed. Very light weight and the cooltube is adjustable independently from the orca film.. Cant wait to see the results..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2016)

Cool shit man! About to get back to making some of that bread so I can hang a couple vertical myself, got a gorilla lite 4x8x6'7'' with a 1ft extension, so 2 bulbs will hang. Off to your side of the world next week so still ~2 months out, but definitely watching this 
@ttystikk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Heres the Sour jabba i kept in Veg.
> She is gonna be a beast..
> 
> Strong diesel stem rub on her.


They look so lush


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


>


So the first thing I'd suggest to you is lose the cool tube. The less shit the light has to pass thru the better. I do like the panda film all around and over the top. What's your cooling system like? Type and wattage of lamp? 

Sorry for the twenty questions, I just got tagged in and your project is fascinating. Very similar to what we're working on over here, in fact.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 28, 2016)

1000w mh and hps.
Will not lose the cooltube. 
Gonna be colled by a 6k btu ac.
Light will be cooled by a hydrofarn 480cfm fan with a silencer..

Ohh yeah if ur using Panda film ... Stop tear it down and go get u some Orca film. Read up on it. Its a bit expensive but works miracles

@ttystikk 

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 28, 2016)

This was my old setup custom horizantal cooltube Orca film hods i made..I yielded the best i ever did. .93 grams per watt. Not shabby being organic and all..

Research the orca.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

@bigworm6969 

Prime Crystal female..producing little sap droplets in veg...

Ohhh lawddd


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Day 38


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ace of Spades upskirt shot


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Im in love this Blackberry Jabba



@papapayne


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

@bigworm6969 

Sir Strawchers Mediterian seeds

Very finiky plant. Didnt keep her

But def fire


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

@bigworm6969 

Gorilla Spirits. Not a keeper


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Barely any resin. No smell. Nice structure though.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Blackberry Jabba..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Some dried and cured Ace of Spades NUGGETS


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)

Day 45.

Stack up very nicely.. 

My garden is almost 100% dialed in.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)

Gorilla glues and cherry pies x bluelotus 

Stil waiting on sexying them


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)

Prime Crystals ,Super purples and Super Qrazys


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)

Super qrazys, super purples, and prime crystals still waiting to get sexed


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)

Added shelves to my veg room for starting seeds..

Ohh ueah closed down site b. So ill be testing in my veg room so had to do something for space..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)

Only kept. 
3x Chesse Suprise x Blue lotus
6x Chesse Quake x Blue lotus
@papapayne 
And 
2x White Widow x Lady Purple
3x Critical Jack x Lady Purple

From Site B.

They were the biggest of thebeans i took from over there. 

All the rest i had to kill due to stealth transportation means..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2016)

Sorry guys


----------



## papapayne (Feb 6, 2016)

shit happens man. everything ok otherwise?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah everything good. Just lack of security a this other spot.. Neighbors were nosey.. It was in a not so good neighborhood.. Fuck it rather be safe than sorry... 

I kept the best seeds out of all them


----------



## papapayne (Feb 7, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Yeah everything good. Just lack of security a this other spot.. Neighbors were nosey.. It was in a not so good neighborhood.. Fuck it rather be safe than sorry...
> 
> I kept the best seeds out of all them



Yep. I totally get ya. Getting raided robbed or evicted due to growing blows and it happens all the time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

^ We havent won the fucking war until we arent getting raided robbed or evicted for growing our fucking tomatoes!!!!!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ^ We havent won the fucking war until we arent getting raided robbed or evicted for growing our fucking tomatoes!!!!!


Amen. And turning it over to camel or malbora isn't winning it either in my book


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 10, 2016)

So day 49.. Getting realy close..

Started a week of dark and they got there last watering tonight..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 10, 2016)

Some Sir Strawchers by Mediterian seeds.. Strawberry fuely goodness



Srry for the shitty pic


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Some Sir Strawchers by Mediterian seeds.. Strawberry fuely goodness
> 
> 
> 
> Srry for the shitty pic


Nice fade on those. They look scrumptous


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 10, 2016)

I throw my trimming on the top of my soil in the pots... Look at those webs... 4 year old soil dont play.. Thos is after 1 day of putting it on the soil..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 10, 2016)

C02 controlerfor my veg room..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 10, 2016)

@papapayne 

6 Cheese quake x Blueberry lotus
2 Chesse Suprise x. Blueberry lotus


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 10, 2016)

And some of my crosses

White Widow x Lady Purple x2
Critical Jack x Lady purple x 3


So be some funk


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice fade on those. They look scrumptous


Thanks man


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

Day 53. Trichomes are saying chop... Fastest crop yet.. 

Blue kimbo

She suprised me.
Wish i would have kept her







@bigworm6969


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

All these new genetics were testing. Would have yielded more with a proper veg time.. gonna pop some more blue kimbos fo sho


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

Prime Moonshine.. #2. Cant say enough good things bout this strain.. she will be with me for a while.. Stealth grower. Great resin production. Beautiful structure. Dense nugs.. Kept her fo sho..





High times bud shot right here


@bigworm6969

Well done my friend .. well done


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

@papapayne 

BlackBerry jabba 2
Not a keeper
Hermed like a mo fo
Smell like chemicaly dirty socks.. really wierd. 



Beautiful colors though


And super frosty


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

BlackBerry jabba 1. So dank. The most foucia colred bud ive ever grown ... and the smell.. oh lawd?.. BlackBerry fuel.. so dank.. keeping jer fo sho..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

BlackBerry jabba 3. The beast
Fuked up and didnt clone her
Fml. Gonna pop the rest of the beans see of i can find her again.
Fukkkk. Really kixking myself in the ass for this fuk.up.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> BlackBerry jabba 1. So dank. The most foucia colred bud ive ever grown ... and the smell.. oh lawd?.. BlackBerry fuel.. so dank.. keeping jer fo sho..


Jabba the Hut cross or jabberwocky?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 13, 2016)

dammnnnn that jabba looks like sum kill, hey bro tonight is the night im going to pull ur plants out and get sum pics I thought I had one in flower but all 3 females still need to be uppotted to 5s so I will do that tonight I must say there the most bushy growing plants ever even without topping the side branches are just beasting it, looks good keep up the good work


----------



## papapayne (Feb 13, 2016)

She was clone only blackberry kush x bohdi Jabba stash.


Sucks about a hermie, but glad there was 2 dank ones in there for ya! I miss her, she was so potent to. Can't wait to hear smoke reprt!!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2016)

papapayne said:


> She was clone only blackberry kush x bohdi Jabba stash.
> 
> 
> Sucks about a hermie, but glad there was 2 dank ones in there for ya! I miss her, she was so potent to. Can't wait to hear smoke reprt!!


Thanks, there are getting to be a lot of strains out there. I think the Jabberwocky I mentioned is from a local to Colorado breeder, 303 seeds. I got a cut from a friend, along with a nasty infestation,lol I should totally know better by now!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 15, 2016)

So cleaned the main room. Organized, sexed, trimmed, and cloned moms, Here is what im left with,, ohhh yeahhh planted a couple of seeds as well, hehe,,



All the unknown sexes are to the left by the new seeds and clones

Here is what im left with


Unknown sex seed
3x cherry pie x bl
2x prime crystal
2x gorilla glue x bl
1x super purple

Female seed
Super purple x2
Cherry pie xbl x2
Prime crystal x1


Next run so far 

Moms 

Super qrazy 
Sour jabba
Sonic 
Grape who

Clone

Bbj 1
Bbj 2
Gw 2 reveg
Pm 1
Pm 2
Pm 3
Pc x3
Plush x1
Ace x5

Seeds (new)

20x kushadelic
6x Querkle
5x Dog bx2
6x H.D fruity x Qrazytrain 
6x Bbj x Nibura
10x Hwy 101kush x jabba stash
Motorbreath x2
X5 Dogbreath x Sour kush 
1x Quantun kush 

Took Mom clones
Supa Qrazy #1
Grape Who #1
Sonic
Sour Jabba

@papapayne 
@bigworm6969


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 15, 2016)

Got last run drying @ 56% RH and 69°.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 15, 2016)

Look at the weight how its bowing the pvc... hell yeah


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 15, 2016)

Some beautiful colors this time round


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 15, 2016)

bro heres the 3 female of grape who my freakin camera is not workin , it only let me get two pics go figure but I got sum with my phone after I potted them in five gallon pots, ill try and download them tomorrow but they are very vigiours


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 15, 2016)

Damn. Ur running them squeezed in that room huh. There so compacted...


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 15, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Prime Moonshine.. #2. Cant say enough good things bout this strain.. she will be with me for a while.. Stealth grower. Great resin production. Beautiful structure. Dense nugs.. Kept her fo sho..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just put 5 of these to flower tonight. Time to find the boys then I just hope I get something like yours here!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 19, 2016)

So it's been a while. 

Here is the run down

Un sexed seeds
All upotted to 
2 gal. Square plastic grow bags. 

Bbj x nibura x4
Motor breath x2
Dog breath x Sour kush x2
Dog bx2 x3
Hwy 101 kush x jabba stash x 10
Querkle x2
Quantum x1

From pollation of that prime moonshine that I mis sexed
Accidental crosses.

Prime moonshine x BBJ ( pinky) x3
Prime moonshine x purple champagne x1
Prime moonshine x Grape Who
(Purple pheno)

So far these are the only beans I've found. I planted them all,
They all popped and are growing.

From papa Payne and bigworm
Beans left to sex are

Cherry pie x blue lotus x3
Gorilla #4 x blue lotus x1
Super purple x2
Prime Crystal x1

These are the ones that are oldest and waiting to be sexed. Have a lot of ur guys genetics still in sprouting stages.

That means that all the others are female and have been up potted to 17gallons.

Next round flowering is as follows

Prime moonshine 3 phenos
BBJ 2 phenos
Sour jabba
Super purple
Super Qrazy
Prime Crystal
Grape Who
Gorilla Glue x Blue lotus 
Cherry Pie x blue lotus
Ace of Spades


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 19, 2016)

^^^ Supa Qrazy from seed. Like this one.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 19, 2016)

4 mom's that got a bit root bound.. been vegging for 5 months.. 
Nursing them back to health then it's flip time in the little room.
Super Qrazy. Sour jabba. Grape Who. Sonic screwdriver.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 19, 2016)

And all the next round in there homes to veg for another month and a half at least.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 19, 2016)

awesome all around my friend! Cant wait to see the CP and GG crosses flower out, your the first one up to flower those. I have a gorilla x bl in veg as well, shes still tiny though. 

Fair warning though on the BBK x Nibiru - 2 of them hermied on me. They were VERY obvious though. Also, an over head light was left on and interrupted flower, and they were the ones right under it. so I suspect that is to blame. But, just wanted to give you fair warning, so you can keep an eye on them. I kept one of them going outside, and picked the sacs off. Ill take pics of her, shes going purple, and is FROSTY, smell is dead ringer for the pink haired BBk mom. 

Everything looks clean, healthy, and happy as always. Cant wait to see the progress.

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## F.White (Mar 22, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> So it's been a while.
> 
> Here is the run down
> 
> ...


Nice to see that Querkle come back around. You were right about that AOS she's a beast unfortunately I didn't keep her because she threw nanners everywhere. The crazy thing is I never found a seed... Anyway good luck bro your run looking good as always.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 22, 2016)

F.White said:


> Nice to see that Querkle come back around. You were right about that AOS she's a beast unfortunately I didn't keep her because she threw nanners everywhere. The crazy thing is I never found a seed... Anyway good luck bro your run looking good as always.


I find the ace throws nannies when u let her go to long I take her to 52 -56 days.. whenever she throws a manner that's when I chop.. she is up there with the best strains I've ever grown .. and man the dank that she is is hard to top off.. should of kept her..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 22, 2016)

papapayne said:


> awesome all around my friend! Cant wait to see the CP and GG crosses flower out, your the first one up to flower those. I have a gorilla x bl in veg as well, shes still tiny though.
> 
> Fair warning though on the BBK x Nibiru - 2 of them hermied on me. They were VERY obvious though. Also, an over head light was left on and interrupted flower, and they were the ones right under it. so I suspect that is to blame. But, just wanted to give you fair warning, so you can keep an eye on them. I kept one of them going outside, and picked the sacs off. Ill take pics of her, shes going purple, and is FROSTY, smell is dead ringer for the pink haired BBk mom.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning papa.. good to know. The chess quake x bl are fuking blowing up.. as well as the Hwy 101 x jabba... got so many strainss... I fuking love this shit.


----------



## F.White (Mar 22, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> I find the ace throws nannies when u let her go to long I take her to 52 -56 days.. whenever she throws a manner that's when I chop.. she is up there with the best strains I've ever grown .. and man the dank that she is is hard to top off.. should of kept her..


You know what they say about hindsight. Throwing away the Ace is the reason I have over 20 mothers now. Every time I think something is on the chopping blocks she finds a special place in my heart lol. Thinking back on it there was a time I didn't keep anything now that was a serious mistake.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 22, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Thanks for the warning papa.. good to know. The chess quake x bl are fuking blowing up.. as well as the Hwy 101 x jabba... got so many strainss... I fuking love this shit.


Awesome man. Love to see em grown out my friend, much respect to see some beans I made being grown out by someone I have been watching since I first joined riu

Stay free stay high

Papa


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 23, 2016)

The veg room. Got so many new strains.. all seem to be doing great.. I have plants in every stage of growth..

Here are the baby's side



Chess Quake x Blue lotus.
Fuking beautiful structure
5 females out of 7 beans
Not to shabby.
Very indica.. I likey



10 of 10
Hwy 101 kush x BBJ


Super uniform and loving the teas..
Unsexed.

BBJ x Nibura
4of 6 beans
Unsexed
Def different phenos.



Chess Supreme x Blue lotus
2 of 7 female




These Chess Quake x Blue Lotus just seem to stand out
I'm excited to flower these out



My Critical jacks x Lady Purple
And one Prime Moonshine clone



Grape Who ( Purple pheno )
Reveg
Clone


Prime Moonshine 1 my baby
This one is up there with the Ace of Spades

Sour Mango Starbuck liquor fire
So fuking dank

This is a fire fire fire fire strain


Cherry Pie x Blue lotus
This is 1of 3 and has been a pain in the ass since seed. Might kill her let's see if she straightens up her act up



And now the other 2
Cherry Pie x Blue Lotus
same soil and feeding regimin.. all in the genetics..



This one doesn't like my regimin like the first one..



Ohhhh well look at the second one.. thanks bitch is thriving


Gorilla Glue 4 x Blue Lotus
Beautiful specimen
Loves training. Recovers quickly. Vigouros grower. Great structure. And loves my feeding regimin. Let's see what they do in flower


3 of 5 females









Super Qrazy 2 of 2 females



My 2 different phenos of the Blackberry Jabba



Prime Crystal.
Very nice growth
Very indica..
Very excited

3of6 females




@papapayne @bigworm6969

these bitches are getting BDSM hardcore..

You guys are breeding dank up there with the best breeders in my opinion.

My room is now about 75%
Bigworm and Papapayne Genetics
And u guys know how hard it is to make the cut in my room.. nuff said.

Keep up the good work and fuck all the haters.

Good genetics is good genetics..

Thanks gents. I'm constantly pass ng it foward.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 23, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Awesome man. Love to see em grown out my friend, much respect to see some beans I made being grown out by someone I have been watching since I first joined riu
> 
> Stay free stay high
> 
> Papa


Shit we both started around the same time... shit goes both ways.. much respect


----------



## papapayne (Mar 23, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> The veg room. Got so many new strains.. all seem to be doing great.. I have plants in every stage of growth..
> 
> Here are the baby's side
> 
> ...



Thank you very much my friend! Can't wait to see the darkness about to get going! Got me on the edge of my seat!! Sucks the CP x BL want to be finicky, some females and males must just breed better together then others. Will add that to my notes about the CP. 

The gg and cheesequake are definitely looking like they are loving life,and happy. Happy plants always make the best bud . 

Thanks for the kind words as well, I surely appreciate it


----------



## papapayne (Mar 23, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Shit we both started around the same time... shit goes both ways.. much respect


Thanks . 

Stay free, stay high

Papa


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 24, 2016)

Interesting read in high times


http://hightimes.com/read/jorges-cannabis-encyclopedia-ensure-female-seedlings


----------



## papapayne (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey lopez, was that some cheese surprise x BL going in there to?

@mushroom head or was it 
@Andrew2112 

was having some trouble germinating those ones. The Cheese surprise mother was very viney growing, so be prepared if she needs lots of string. It yielded up the best hash I have ever had in my life, super light and goopey, with intense euphoria, shimmering lights, and some visual stuff going on.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah mine still didn't sprout been 11 days might be time to call it


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 24, 2016)

Not me! I hadn't tried to sprout any cheese surprise yet. I do have three beautiful cheese quakes going though!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 24, 2016)

They sprouted fine. Just very slow growers.. and yes I have 2 of them
There the slowest growing ones


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Hey lopez, was that some cheese surprise x BL going in there to?
> 
> @mushroom head or was it
> @Andrew2112
> ...


 @papapayne 

Do u use the reverse tear drop method?

Shit works everytime.. lmk if u want me to elaborate..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 24, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @papapayne
> 
> Do u use the reverse tear drop method?
> 
> Shit works everytime.. lmk if u want me to elaborate..


Interested to know what reverse teardrop method is @DLOPEZ1420


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 24, 2016)

@Vnsmkr 

Take a bean and look at it it looks like a tear drop. 

If u take the bean and place it with the point of the teardrop facing the bottom of ur pot. It insures that the tape root comes out and goes directly into the soil insuring that the bean will go the way u want it to .. UP. I learned this technique with geek Mike on youtube.. works like a charm.. try it out.. remember reverse tear drop . Point side to bottom of pot...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 24, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @Vnsmkr
> 
> Take a bean and look at it it looks like a tear drop.
> 
> If u take the bean and place it with the point of the teardrop facing the bottom of ur pot. It insures that the tape root comes out and goes directly into the soil insuring that the bean will go the way u want it to .. UP. I learned this technique with geek Mike on youtube.. works like a charm.. try it out.. remember reverse tear drop . Point side to bottom of pot...


Yep I always do this just didnt know there was a term for it


----------



## papapayne (Mar 24, 2016)

Yea, thats generally my plan of attack as well, I usually soak em 24 hours first in plain water, then as you described.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 28, 2016)

A Lil dry kief action 120 micon 
Mulistrain action

That's a 40 gallon garbage bag split open..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 28, 2016)

Here is the 220 I use for cooking


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 28, 2016)

Another shot of 120


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 28, 2016)

So much dry ice my c02 controller was reading over 5000ppms..

Don't worry the plants loved it...


----------



## papapayne (Mar 28, 2016)

mmmmmmmm  looks lovely my friend!


----------



## F.White (Mar 28, 2016)

It's amazing how easy it is compared to bubble not mention instant gratification. So pure it looks white. Nice work!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 12, 2016)

Very intersting read
I think this may be my nitrogen lockout I had.. mother fuck Nh3.

http://hightimes.com/read/grow-organic-soil-amendments-avoid


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Apr 12, 2016)

Got to let my soil cook longer


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 15, 2016)

Having thos wierd spoting rust problem. Cant put my finger on it. Any input greatly appreciate d. 

2ndtime its happened to me. Last time it went away with just watering with superthrive and silica for 2 weeks. Trying to get tobthe bottom if the problem.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 15, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 15, 2016)

@papapayne doea this look like a root aphid problem.

Has anyone wver had this problem.. Its not afecting all my ladies

Thanks in advance gents


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @papapayne doea this look like a root aphid problem.
> 
> Has anyone wver had this problem.. Its not afecting all my ladies
> 
> Thanks in advance gents


That looks like light bleaching, and calcium or mag deficiency.


----------



## papapayne (May 15, 2016)

Yea, I'd second tyystikk. A lot of silica products have cal MG in the to, so it makes sense to me it would go away a little.

Root aphids do present as a cal Deficiency that won't go away. Check your soil carefully, if you have ra bad enough to cause that it will be pretty infested. If it went away though I doubt it's ra. Root aphids are the devil man....I hope you don't have em


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2016)

If you are in soil try up-potting the plant and use promix.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (May 15, 2016)

Are you using tap or RO water?


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I'd second tyystikk. A lot of silica products have cal MG in the to, so it makes sense to me it would go away a little.
> 
> Root aphids do present as a cal Deficiency that won't go away. Check your soil carefully, if you have ra bad enough to cause that it will be pretty infested. If it went away though I doubt it's ra. Root aphids are the devil man....I hope you don't have em


My root aphids presented as multiple deficiencies that hit the plants unevenly; like in patches on the plants. RDWC makes it easy to kill them; drown from below and drench from above- worked awesome lol


----------



## papapayne (May 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My root aphids presented as multiple deficiencies that hit the plants unevenly; like in patches on the plants. RDWC makes it easy to kill them; drown from below and drench from above- worked awesome lol


Yea, I was in soil and didn't catch on what the cause was till I had flier root aphids....and I was growing in a apartment at the time, never could get then beat tl I stopped growing for 3 weeks and burned everything that had soil in it, and all soil, and bug bombed several times. Imidichlrorid didn't even beat em.


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I was in soil and didn't catch on what the cause was till I had flier root aphids....and I was growing in a apartment at the time, never could get then beat tl I stopped growing for 3 weeks and burned everything that had soil in it, and all soil, and bug bombed several times. Imidichlrorid didn't even beat em.


Wow. Scary. I'm double checking everything now when it comes in.


----------



## papapayne (May 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wow. Scary. I'm double checking everything now when it comes in.


yea same here, and at every transplant I do a inspection. whenever I buy soil before I use it I look thru it, paranoid as fuck now about em. I use neem seed meal in my soil and compost tea to now pretty heavily, which is a good preventive to.


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


> yea same here, and at every transplant I do a inspection. whenever I buy soil before I use it I look thru it, paranoid as fuck now about em. I use neem seed meal in my soil and compost tea to now pretty heavily, which is a good preventive to.


Good to know, I'm switching from RDWC to a coco mix, called Tupur. Preventative treatments are good insurance.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I'd second tyystikk. A lot of silica products have cal MG in the to, so it makes sense to me it would go away a little.
> 
> Root aphids do present as a cal Deficiency that won't go away. Check your soil carefully, if you have ra bad enough to cause that it will be pretty infested. If it went away though I doubt it's ra. Root aphids are the devil man....I hope you don't have em


Kust put the soil under a scope?. It only happens to some of them even of the same strain in diff pots.. Wtf.. Its like a wierd rust that starts at the tip of the leave and goes backwards..imma scope it tonight


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> If you are in soil try up-potting the plant and use promix.


Its happening to plants that are in 17 gallon pots.. And there already in promix.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 16, 2016)

PSUAGRO. said:


> Are you using tap or RO water?


Was using r.o at 6ph. Now im using tap water at 7.8ph. Thats what ficed my problem last time. Maybe my soils ph is to low? Even though i use lime rock to buffer my mix? So many variables.im bouylt to throw away all my soil and start fresh


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks to all for the imput. Im scoping the soil of the affected plants tonight


----------



## PSUAGRO. (May 16, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Was using r.o at 6ph. Now im using tap water at 7.8ph. Thats what ficed my problem last time. Maybe my soils ph is to low? Even though i use lime rock to buffer my mix? So many variables.im bouylt to throw away all my soil and start fresh


Do you know your tap water's TDS???..........using lime & 8 ph water is way too alkaline, can be a lockout ........... do you live east or west of the rockies?

good luck grower


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 28, 2016)

Figured it oit. Fuking cold tempsraised temp from 77 to 81 and there happy as can be.. Something so somple.. Forgot to change it back when i turnded the big room veg..


----------



## papapayne (May 28, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Figured it oit. Fuking cold tempsraised temp from 77 to 81 and there happy as can be.. Something so somple.. Forgot to change it back when i turnded the big room veg..


awesome, glad its something simple! 

The bbk x pms are looking great. just got them uppotted finally, will get a pic out to ya asap.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

Yeah mann thank god.. Just took down that sourjabba.. She stinkying something serious


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

Chugging along in veg..

Raised temps to 83.. Theylove it.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

@bigworm6969 
You my nigga..wasnt expecting these..
Mad l9ve homie..


Goodto see u doing big things..
How did u like that Grape who. Sen the pics on Instagram.. Verynice

Heres your 17gal

Prime Crystal Two diff phenos


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

There fuking m9nsters and stanky in veg

Btw..
I got a suprise going out your way
Blackberry Jabba x Prime Monshine


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

Ohhh yeah and a seed Supa Qrazy..
Beasting


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

My cross 
White widow x Lady purple


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

Wall of Ace of Spades


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

@papapayne
Gorila Glue 4 x Bluelotus

Topped and crimped to hell
Verynice plant .. rigid


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

Row of unsexed Buckeye Purples



Thanks @bigworm6969


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

Super slow groww8ng Primemoonshime


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

There loving life


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 29, 2016)

Cantwait to flower tgese bitches


----------



## papapayne (May 29, 2016)

Fuck ya man!!!

Everything looks great, csnt wait to see you do your magic with the gorilla glue x blueberry


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 11, 2016)

So did a complete room take down and cleaned everything.. That fuking male prime moonshine .. Anyways crimped topped and clone all the gals.. Waiting for roots then its 12 12 again.. Im exxited..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 11, 2016)

And the baby veg room. Trying to nurse them back to health.. There getting there


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 11, 2016)

Ive been quite.. But still chugg8ng al9ng..


----------



## papapayne (Jun 11, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Ive been quite.. But still chugg8ng al9ng..



How you been man? Gardens looking nice! The bbkjs x pms are looking good, starting to show sex, looking like some good females, and a nice male.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 11, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> So did a complete room take down and cleaned everything.. That fuking male prime moonshine .. Anyways crimped topped and clone all the gals.. Waiting for roots then its 12 12 again.. Im exxited..


What happened bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jun 13, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> What happened bro


I miss sexed a prime moonshine and one 
Male stam8n opened and croased with a couple of strains one of them being the black berryjabba.. I will be getting those out to u soon. @papapayne all ready got some sezed as well as i do.. Alo bout to sex them buckeye purples..


----------



## papapayne (Jun 13, 2016)

Yea i have 5 outdoors right now. Super indica leaning so far. Nice stem rubs, good vigor.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 15, 2016)

Day 10
12.12


Shit is in full beast mode.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 15, 2016)

Wall of Ace and Prime moonshine

Looking beast


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 15, 2016)

And one more of the room


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2016)

Day 28 
Prime Crystal.
Beast she is
@bigworm6969 
Thanks big homie.. She is in the stable for good.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2016)

Another shot of her. Got 2 females of the prime crystal. This is the .


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2016)

Day 28. 
12.12


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2016)

This Prime Crystal is so photogenic


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2016)

Cherry pie x Bl

Not a yielder. But the smell on this one is crazy. Cherry pie all day long..
@papapayne


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2016)

My lil creation. 
Critical Jack x Lady purple
Dank af


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2016)

Another shot of the cherry pie x bl
@papapayne


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2016)

Bullshit trim done


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 13, 2016)

GG4 x bl
Gonna have to run her again to learn her a bit better.. 

Rock solid nugs though. 100 percent indica


----------



## papapayne (Aug 13, 2016)

Everything looks dank man!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 14, 2016)

sweeeettttttt bro im glad you found a keeper, shes Purdy as fuck, theres still a red phenol in there some where I been searchin with no luck ill find it thou just might take awhile, thanks for the pics bro


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanls for the kind words gents.. Thank u guys for letting me run ur strains.. Fire fo sho..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 20, 2016)

Day 41 

Changed all bulbs to hps to finish them up nice and fat..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 20, 2016)

Subcool cloning strategy.



Jad to try something new.. So far so good


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Thanls for the kind words gents.. Thank u guys for letting me run ur strains.. Fire fo sho..



Awesome. What the gg x bl and cp x bl smelling like? My boy here in oregon has some monsters of the cp x and gg x and lemon shine x and all my x bl crosses have seemed very nice phenos. The orange og x sr71 is next to flower for a few guys, those are looking nice to. Did u get some of those yet from me? How about the bangi haze male crosses?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 2, 2016)

And @ Day 56 were ready to come down. 
This after 1 week in the dark. And temps of 65. Last watering 3 days ago.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 2, 2016)

So after running throw the last batch of seeds.. Ive narrowed ot down to 2 production strains ill be running to get some cash crops.. 

Ace of Spades and Prime Crystal. 

This is her such a nice plant to work with

@bigworm6969


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 2, 2016)

hell yeah maybe if I cant find my red phenol u can slide me a cut, it looks beautiful bro always killin it


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 17, 2016)

Well its been a while.. Everything chill on this side thank god.. 

Heres my flowering garden at the moment

Consist of 
Buck I Purple x 2 diff phenos 
Primemoonshine x 1
@bigworm6969 

GG#4 x Blue Lotus x1
Hwy 101 x Blackberry Jabba x1
@papapayne

Querkle x1
Purple Champangnex1




There at about week 2.5.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 17, 2016)

Popped a fuck load of seeds and got some new diff strains in big pots

Babies ( Seed)

Querkle
A.Orange
Plushberry
AOS

@bigworm6969 
Prime moonshine x Blackberry Jabba
Purple Honey
Prime Crystal

And some random 
Pineapple Express


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 17, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> And @ Day 56 were ready to come down.
> This after 1 week in the dark. And temps of 65. Last watering 3 days ago.


Could you please elaborate on your "1 week in the dark" method?


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Dec 17, 2016)

Great looking grow. I have to ask, where did you get Agent Orange in seed? What breeder and bank? I cannot find it anywhere stateside. 

Thanks


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 18, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Well its been a while.. Everything chill on this side thank god..
> 
> Heres my flowering garden at the moment
> 
> ...


It has been a while indeed. Good to see ya still kicking around. That purple honey and prime crystal are gonna be kill I bet, loved both of mine.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 18, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Great looking grow. I have to ask, where did you get Agent Orange in seed? What breeder and bank? I cannot find it anywhere stateside.
> 
> Thanks


He got it in seed when still available and still been running his clone all this time.
I don't know of where you can fI do this strain since it has been gone a while.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 25, 2018)

What up peeps. Closed up shop in current state. Relocating to Oregon...


----------

